# Knitting Tea Party, Friday 4th August, 2017.



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*KTP Opening on Friday 4th August by  Tami*

Hello everyone! I will be starting us off this week for Sam.

This is a non-stick, non-spray, bread pan coating and nothing sticks! It keeps in the cupboard and you just brush it on the pans, muffin tins. It replaces oiling and flouring the pans and unlike the cooking sprays, you don't get that ugly build-up.

BETTER THAN PAM COATING

1/2 cup corn, canola or vegetable oil 
1/2 cup shortening, room temperature 
1/2 cup flour 
Beat all ingredients with an electric mixer until it has increased in volume slightly and resembles marshmallow cream. 
Store in a covered container in the cupboard. If it separates upon sitting, just stir before using.

This was one of my favorites from my great grandmother!
APPLESAUCE CUP CAKES

Cream together:
1 c. sugar
1 egg
½ c. shortening

Add:
1 ½ c. applesauce

Sift together
2 c. flour
1 ½ t. soda
1 t. cinnamon
½ t. salt
1 t. baking powder
1 t. cloves

Can be stirred by hand. 
Bake at 350° for 20- 30 minutes.

As it is summer for those of us in the northern hemisphere, here is a pickle recipe for those cucumbers!

REFRIGERATOR PICKLES

These are similar to Bread and Butter pickles.

Slice onion in bottom of gallon jar. Slice pickles to fill but do not peel. Boil syrup, until dissolved and pour over pickles and refrigerate

4 c. white vinegar 
1 ½ t. mustard seed
4 c. sugar 
1 ½ t. tumeric
¼ c. canning salt 
1 t. celery seed

For 1 quart Jar = ¼ recipe

1 c. white vinegar
1 c. sugar
1 T. canning salt
1 rounded t. mustard seed
1 rounded t. tumeric
¼ t. celery seed
3 large cucumbers

18 pickle size cucumbers make about 2 quarts of pickles.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 28th July, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-484998-1.html
*Poledra* spoke to her brother for the first time in about 2 years. IHe was recently assaulted and then had an accident related to the damage from the assault and is now permanently disabled. However making better progress than the doctors expected which is good.

*EJS* has been having a busy time - some good things such as a 3 week holiday with a friend of 45 years. But also some hard times and depression so life has been tough for her. And thus her absence from the TP recently.

*Bonnie's* DH has been able to start baling at last and has managed to finish.

*Railyn's* DH has been home for a couple of days now - and he is back to normal. Her DGS finished top of the class in the training course to enable him to work in the jails - like his parents and DSF!

*jheiens* had a fall early in the week. Mainly a lot of bruising. They are starting a very busy time - moving Elm and a new building to refurbish. And at home Tim begins daily rehab soon for several weeks - 8am-4pm each day.

*Kate's* DB is very unwell - transferred to High Dependency. They are wanting to do an epidural to amputate his leg but he needs to be off one of his medications for a week before an epidural. Also required a blood transfusion before he can have surgery. Hopefully moving hospitals tonight to be operated on on Monday.

*Sassafras's* GS seems to have had a turn around in attitude and is moving back home. Thus Joy is feeling much brighter.

*The wren* is back in hospital. Sam has a kidney stone and they are also checking his stomach and liver issues. They are awaiting all the results before any decisions are made - they do know though that his stomach is emptying far too slowly, thus meaning he is so rarely hungry.

*Lurker* is continuing to have problems with her legs and her hands - still able to do very little knitting. Had an x-ray of the ?neck so now waiting for results.

*Darowil* and one of her knitting groups has a new exhibition which was set up Monday and has a launch this coming Monday. Yarns in Yarn - each item is based on a book (or series) well known to almost all Australians - mostly children's but includes some more suitable for teens. Assuming I have put my photos on Kate will have the page details under this. Still to come - so next week.

*Machriste* had her car hit in a car park - fortunately the other person's insurance should cover the expense.

*Pacer* has been so busy that she has not been able to keep up. Working very long days - hopefully this month won't be as busy. DH is doing much better. Bella is needing surgery again soon and so her mother has had to put off her hip replacement.

*flyty1n's* dog Molly passed over the rainbow bridge Thursday.

One of *Tami's* cousins passed away suddenly late this week.

*Cashmeregma's* DB who has been so depressed was uplifted greatly by her DH's concert - the power of music!

Photos
1 - *Swedenme* - Wedding venue (Grinklepark, near Whitby)
9 - *Lurker* - Hawaii
10 - *Kate* - Scottish Highlands
12 - *Gwen* - Gwen canning
13 - *Fan* - Fire engine / Birthday boy
15 - *Swedenme* - Onsie
15 - *Gwen* - Canned okra
15 - *Swedenme* - Canned okra
18 - *Rookie* - DGKs fishing
19 - *Sorlenna* - Llama purse & Knitting chickens bag
19 - *EJS* - Holiday pics
20 - *EJS* - More holiday pics / Evelyn & DGKs
23 - *Bonnie* - Garden flowers
26 - *Poledra* - Sock with Jojo heel
39 - *Fan* - Framed cross stitch pictures
39 - *Poledra* - Zinnias
44 - *Gwen* - Hats for charity
45 - *Swedenme* - Onesie and boots
49 - *Sorlenna* - Chicken pincushion
50 - *Tami* - Zippered bags
53 - *Sassafras* - Joy and Korinza
53 - *Gwen* - Vegetable dicer
55 - *Pacer* - Matthew's latest art works
57 - *Poledra* - First Hot sock
58 - *EJS* - Evelyn's apartment & garden
61 - *Poledra* - Hot Sock on sock blocker
65 - *Bonnie* - Sweater and scarf
66 - *Kate* - The chemistry of stinging nettles
67 - *Fan* - Cross stitch
69 - *Poledra* - Sock started
70 - *Bonnie* - Funny
72 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Poledra/Luke & his viaduct
79 - *Bonnie* - Morning glories
82 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Southerngal
85 - *Gwen* - Giant carrots!
91 - *EJS* - DD's "migraine" piercing
93 - *Tami* - Baby booties

RECIPES
23 - *Gwen* - Fried okra (download)
24 - *Rookie* - Shrimp, chicken & okra gumbo (link)
41 - *Sorlenna* - Pane bianco (link)
78 - *Rookie* - Various risottos
87 - *Bonnie* - Honeyed beets

CRAFTS
34 - *Poledra* - Double stitch short row heel (link)
38 - *Gwen* - Crochet panda/Duck feet knitted baby booties (link)
66 - *Bonnie* - Sweater & scarf patterns (links)
78 - *Kimmyz* - Lazy summer top / Socks
91 - *Bonnie* - Hobium yarns (link)

OTHERS
22 - *Rookie* - Pop-ups on mobile devices, iPhone, Android, etc (link)
24 - *Bonnie* - Saskatchewan & UK size comparison (link)
38 - *Rookie* - Slicers and dicers for Gwen (links)
39 - *Flyty1n* - Vegetable cutters (link)
39 - *Poledra* - Vegetable cutter (link)
44 - *Lurker* - Funny
45 - *Poledra* - Adjustable potato chopper/dicer (link)
47 - *EJS* - www.motherearthnews.com (link)
87 - *Bonnie* - Canning Harvard beets (link)
91 - *Tami* - Piercings to help with migraines (link)


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the beginning of this weeks KTP.
Still sitting in my favourite chair in the background, lol!
Hoping Sam is feeling much better, hugs to all, actually why not a few extras for everyone, seems so many of you need them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami and Kate, thank you for starting our week.
Waterjogged with friend. Hope to turn heel on 2nd sock I'm knitting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami and Kate, thank you for starting our week.
> Waterjogged with friend. Hope to turn heel on 2nd sock I'm knitting.


Happy to help. I did this a few weeks ago and sent it to Kate, just in case it would be needed. Praying for Sam, Kate's DB, Daralene's DB, Bella, and all others in need.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello ladies and Sam , hoping you are feeling better and coming home soon 
I've got a bit of a problem with my left hand for some reason it's been painful on and off all week but today it's been really painful and I've not been able to use it at all so I'm typing right handed please forgive any spelling mishaps or maybe they will raise a giggle . ????

Daralene glad you arrived home safely from your travels and do hope your brother can hopefully find a new job soon , maybe then his depression may lift . 

Kate I will definitely have fingers crossed well on hand I will , hope all goes well for your brother

Oops forgot to say Tami the booties are lovely 
Bonnie glad your husband got all the bailing done , is that the right spelling does not look right


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ladies, thanks for starting us off again & for all th work of the summaries. How did it get to be Friday again so fast? It's a very dreary wet day here today, I think the garden is happy to have a drink & these showers should be enough to finish the crops.

BTW, have any of you ordered from this place? I was thinking of ordering some cotton yarn (one thing I don't have in my stash????) to make a short sleeved top & thought maybe I could enable someone else's addiction ????

https://www.hobiumyarns.com/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello ladies and Sam , hoping you are feeling better and coming home soon
> I've got a bit of a problem with my left hand for some reason it's been painful on and off all week but today it's been really painful and I've not been able to use it at all so I'm typing right handed please forgive any spelling mishaps or maybe they will raise a giggle . ????
> 
> Daralene glad you arrived home safely from your travels and do hope your brother can hopefully find a new job soon , maybe then his depression may lift .
> ...


I hope you hand is better soon, did you do something to irritate it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello ladies and Sam , hoping you are feeling better and coming home soon
> I've got a bit of a problem with my left hand for some reason it's been painful on and off all week but today it's been really painful and I've not been able to use it at all so I'm typing right handed please forgive any spelling mishaps or maybe they will raise a giggle . ????
> 
> Daralene glad you arrived home safely from your travels and do hope your brother can hopefully find a new job soon , maybe then his depression may lift .
> ...


Oh dear, that sounds as if, like for me, knitting is out of the question. Hoping it comes right quickly.

A big thank you to Kate and Tami ( and Margaret) for starting us off.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all.

Thanks for the summary ladies as my long work days, 5 this week, meant not keeping up.

Hugs and prayers to all our unwell members and families.

I have had hour local train trip to work sites, and no WiFi trains (TransLink does have a growing number of trains with free WiFi available) so have soothed the soul with crocheting. :sm11: 

Made great progress on a virus shawl, and did a scarf yarn bag, which I need to finish the strap before lunch so it can be donated to K4BN. Will put pic up later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you hand is better soon, did you do something to irritate it?


On Sunday When it first happened I wondered if i had knocked without knowing but there was no bump or bruise then the pain went , only to come back a couple of days later but only when I tried to push on it , now today it's very painful I haven't been able to do anything with it at all , tonight it looks as if it swollen round 2 of my knuckles


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> On Sunday When it first happened I wondered if i had knocked without knowing but there was no bump or bruise then the pain went , only to come back a couple of days later but only when I tried to push on it , now today it's very painful I haven't been able to do anything with it at all , tonight it looks as if it swollen round 2 of my knuckles


Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, that sounds as if, like for me, knitting is out of the question. Hoping it comes right quickly.
> 
> A big thank you to Kate and Tami ( and Margaret) for starting us off.


Had a busy day of doing basically nothing , very frustrating as i had a list of things i needed doing , did manage to change the beds and get washing machine going early this morning before it became too painful . I'm hoping it's gone by morning

Is there no improvement with your hands ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Thanks for the summary ladies as my long work days, 5 this week, meant not keeping up.
> 
> ...


Is the virus shawl easy to make Heather as I'm thinking of giving it a try .?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, thank you ladies for the new week and summary. Marla and I went and did the grocery shopping and stopped at the coffee shop, they gave me a handmade dark chocolate coconut bonbon since yesterday was my birthday, yummm, I love those things, when I buy them I only buy one at a time or I'd eat them all one after the other and they are not small, about the size of a golf ball. lol
But the fridge is cleaned out and restocked, anything that needed to go in the composter is in and anything that needed to go to trash is out in the dumpster. 
Marla lost her credit card, it's in her house somewhere, but who knows where, there hasn't been any activity on it since her last transaction, so she just called and cancelled it and they're sending her a new one, we found out today when she went to use it. 
Well now to do some knitting until David gets home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Thanks for the summary ladies as my long work days, 5 this week, meant not keeping up.
> 
> ...


It's good you are getting in some good hours, that has to help with stress levels a lot. Too bad the trains don't all have wifi, but good that you have time for crocheting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> On Sunday When it first happened I wondered if i had knocked without knowing but there was no bump or bruise then the pain went , only to come back a couple of days later but only when I tried to push on it , now today it's very painful I haven't been able to do anything with it at all , tonight it looks as if it swollen round 2 of my knuckles


OUCH!! I wonder if you bruised or slightly fractured something and it doesn't show up unless stressed.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for starting us off on another week Tami. It's good to have so many willing volunteers to take over when others can't do it. 
Sam, if you're reading this I hope you are beginning to feel better and that the medics are getting to the bottom of your problems and can come up with a treatment plan and get you home soon.

Daralene, it's good that you managed to spend some time with your DB and lift his depression with music. 

Sonja, do you think the problem with your hand may be a touch of arthritis? 

Sending healing wishes to all who have health problems or family members with health problems.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you ladies for starting us off this week. 
Best wishes to Sam for a speedy recovery. 
Julie, I hope you're able to sort out your hand problems soon. 
All in need are in my prayers. All take care.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi all!
Prayers for our dear Sam, Kate's DB, Bella and all others in need.
Thanks Tami and Kate for the opening.
Good to see Daralene back as well as a few others and some new comers.
Glad ramp is coming along even if slowly, Julie.
Sorry about the loss of Molly.
Been working away at my projects and preparing for the yearly family BBQ at our place. 24 to attend and only 5 can't make it (my husband's side of the family) so pretty good turn out expected for tomorrow.
Hugs to all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the start, ladies. Keeping Sam, Kate's DB, and all others in need of healing in mind. Sonja, I hope your hand settles and if not that you're able to get it looked at.

Oh, a note on why it starts with the summary: I think that happens because it goes to where you are when you copy the link. If you scroll up on the page to the top and then copy it, it should go to that when you paste/follow the link.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm going to play with fabric...back later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all: Thanks, Tami: Nice job and I love the recipes. Thanks Kate and Margaret as always.

Today was a nothing day for me as I kept to my bed and popping Advil. Better tonight so hope to be at Stitches MW tomorrow.

DH has been having severe pains near both shoulders, both hips and one wrist. He says it's not the joints?! He's seen Dr. twice, had x-rays and cortisone shots with no relief and no diagnosis. He sees RA Dr. in a couple of weeks although those tests came back negative. Mystery time.

Prayers for all.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks Tami, Kate and Margaret. Good to have the new week underway. 
Rookieretiree, so sorry your DH is in pain. Sounds like RA doesn't it? Good he is seeing the RA doctor soon. Sonja, sounds like RA may be bothering you as well.
Julie, any word yet? Do so hope you can get your hands better. Have you tried putting your neck collar on turned with the velcro to the front so it doesn't catch in your hair, then turning it around your neck into the proper position? That is, if the velcro is set up to hook together in the back. That is what we instruct our patients to try. 
Thanks so much for the hugs and sweet compassion for Molly's demise. The home is truly empty without her. My walks will surely not be the same going alone. 
Is there any further word on Sam and how he is doing?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the start of the new KTP ladies. Have had no updates from Heidi regarding Sam so am focusing that no news is good news. 
*Bonnie* you had asked if I put noodles in my chicken veggie soup; no I did not because everything I had read said not to since it had to be pressure canned or they would be mushy. The resources suggested just adding them when you opened the jars to use it. 
*Rookie* I am so sorry to hear of your DH's pain. Hope he can get in to see the RA doctor soon. Keeping him in prayer.
*Sonya* also keeping you and your hand in prayer. Hope you also will go to doctor very soon.

I need to be canning but since DD is due home any time within the next hour now so I'm not wanting to get busy in the kitchen. All the produce is in a cool area (near the a.c. vents!) so it will be fine and I'll get back to it tomorrow.

I'll TTYL . Keeping all in prayers for improved health, happiness, and good fortune.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*update on Sam* 
Just now got a message from Heidi. I'm just going to retype what she wrote; easier that way.

"Just wanted to give you an update My dad is doing ok I think he's getting down though. He's going to be going to skilled nursing for a few weeks possibly tomorrow if they can it arranged. He's going to Brookview where Alexis works. I hope I can get him to gain some weight he is down to 99 pounds."


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is a cute crochet pattern for chevron baby booties.
http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/chevron-boots-crochet?omhide=true


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just checking in for now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For those with Air Fryers, you might find this interesting and useful.
http://thewhoot.com.au/life/air-fryer-recipes?omhide=true


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all: Thanks, Tami: Nice job and I love the recipes. Thanks Kate and Margaret as always.
> 
> Today was a nothing day for me as I kept to my bed and popping Advil. Better tonight so hope to be at Stitches MW tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I hope your DH gets some answers soon, not good to be in pain


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the start of the new KTP ladies. Have had no updates from Heidi regarding Sam so am focusing that no news is good news.
> *Bonnie* you had asked if I put noodles in my chicken veggie soup; no I did not because everything I had read said not to since it had to be pressure canned or they would be mushy. The resources suggested just adding them when you opened the jars to use it.
> *Rookie* I am so sorry to hear of your DH's pain. Hope he can get in to see the RA doctor soon. Keeping him in prayer.
> *Sonya* also keeping you and your hand in prayer. Hope you also will go to doctor very soon.
> ...


I had thought you couldn't add the noodles,that's why I asked. Thanks.

Welcome home Hannah, hope she had a great adventure


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all: Thanks, Tami: Nice job and I love the recipes. Thanks Kate and Margaret as always.
> 
> Today was a nothing day for me as I kept to my bed and popping Advil. Better tonight so hope to be at Stitches MW tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I sure hope that your migraine is gone by tomorrow so you can go enjoy Stitches, I need to get registered for the fiber arts fair here in September, looking forward to it, I'm going to do the yarn dying at Brown Sheep and I think spinning, but we'll see.

I hope that the RA specialist can come up with something, at least if you know what it is, you can either fix, medicate, or at least understand it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *update on Sam*
> Just now got a message from Heidi. I'm just going to retype what she wrote; easier that way.
> 
> "Just wanted to give you an update My dad is doing ok I think he's getting down though. He's going to be going to skilled nursing for a few weeks possibly tomorrow if they can it arranged. He's going to Brookview where Alexis works. I hope I can get him to gain some weight he is down to 99 pounds."


Thanks for the update, doesn't really sound like they've got to th bottom of things yet but at least they aren't sending him home. To bad I couldn't give him some of my access weight, we'd both be better for it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a cute crochet pattern for chevron baby booties.
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/chevron-boots-crochet?omhide=true


They are so cute


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *update on Sam*
> Just now got a message from Heidi. I'm just going to retype what she wrote; easier that way.
> 
> "Just wanted to give you an update My dad is doing ok I think he's getting down though. He's going to be going to skilled nursing for a few weeks possibly tomorrow if they can it arranged. He's going to Brookview where Alexis works. I hope I can get him to gain some weight he is down to 99 pounds."


WELCOME HOME HANNAH!!!!!!!

Thank you Gwen for the update, I sure hope that the couple weeks in Brookview will be a great help and they can up his weight by several pounds, praying it works.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for the update, doesn't really sound like they've got to th bottom of things yet but at least they aren't sending him home. To bad I couldn't give him some of my access weight, we'd both be better for it.


I could give him a few pounds too, well more than a few, but I'd settle for getting rid a few at a time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear Sam is in the hospital again and his weight is so low. I wish so much that he could regain his health and energy again. Healing Wishes sent his way.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew is doing layering to get the dimensions on his drawing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am so sorry to hear Sam is in the hospital again and his weight is so low. I wish so much that he could regain his health and energy again. Healing Wishes sent his way.


I totally agree with you. Prayers for strength and uplifted spirit for him right now.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello ladies and Sam , hoping you are feeling better and coming home soon
> I've got a bit of a problem with my left hand for some reason it's been painful on and off all week but today woit's been really painful and I've not been able to use it at all so I'm typing right handed


Sonja, you not only knit beautifully, but you type better with one hand than I do with two.

Thank you all for getting us started. 
Hi from the lake. We usually go back early Sunday afternoon, but this weekend we are staying until Monday. My girls will be back soon, so my precious days at the lake are numbered???? However, plans are in place for a wedding at the lake a few days before Christmas. That will be wonderful! My children's half sister will marry her sweet fiancé. It will be small, but joyful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David learned one of my favorite songs to play for me for my birthday, Every Rose Has It's Thorns by Poison, wasn't that so sweet? He plays it pretty good too. :sm11:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew is doing layering to get the dimensions on his drawing.


Oh wow!!!! That's great!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sonja, you not only knit beautifully, but you type better with one hand than I do with two.
> 
> Thank you all for getting us started.
> Hi from the lake. We usually go back early Sunday afternoon, but this weekend we are staying until Monday. My girls will be back soon, so my precious days at the lake are numbered???? However, plans are in place for a wedding at the lake a few days before Christmas. That will be wonderful! My children's half sister will marry her sweet fiancé. It will be small, but joyful.


Enjoy your days at the lake. 
Congratulations on the upcoming wedding.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a busy day of doing basically nothing , very frustrating as i had a list of things i needed doing , did manage to change the beds and get washing machine going early this morning before it became too painful . I'm hoping it's gone by morning
> 
> Is there no improvement with your hands ?


No , no improvement yet!

I do hope yours clears up quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you ladies for starting us off this week.
> Best wishes to Sam for a speedy recovery.
> Julie, I hope you're able to sort out your hand problems soon.
> All in need are in my prayers. All take care.


Thank you, Mary- I hope so too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all!
> Prayers for our dear Sam, Kate's DB, Bella and all others in need.
> Thanks Tami and Kate for the opening.
> Good to see Daralene back as well as a few others and some new comers.
> ...


No progress at all this last week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> thanks Tami, Kate and Margaret. Good to have the new week underway.
> Rookieretiree, so sorry your DH is in pain. Sounds like RA doesn't it? Good he is seeing the RA doctor soon. Sonja, sounds like RA may be bothering you as well.
> Julie, any word yet? Do so hope you can get your hands better. Have you tried putting your neck collar on turned with the velcro to the front so it doesn't catch in your hair, then turning it around your neck into the proper position? That is, if the velcro is set up to hook together in the back. That is what we instruct our patients to try.
> Thanks so much for the hugs and sweet compassion for Molly's demise. The home is truly empty without her. My walks will surely not be the same going alone.
> Is there any further word on Sam and how he is doing?


I have sort of given up on the collar it was making my chin so sore, and catching really badly on my Guernsey.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you, ladies, for starting us off this week. 

The pam coating sounds so much better than buying the ones from the store. I might even try the refrigerator pickles, although I won't make too much.

I hope Sam is improving. Has anyone heard from Heidi?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello ladies and Sam , hoping you are feeling better and coming home soon
> I've got a bit of a problem with my left hand for some reason it's been painful on and off all week but today it's been really painful and I've not been able to use it at all so I'm typing right handed please forgive any spelling mishaps or maybe they will raise a giggle . ????
> 
> Daralene glad you arrived home safely from your travels and do hope your brother can hopefully find a new job soon , maybe then his depression may lift .
> ...


Sorry to hear you're having pain in your left hand. Did you hit it on something?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, thank you ladies for the new week and summary. Marla and I went and did the grocery shopping and stopped at the coffee shop, they gave me a handmade dark chocolate coconut bonbon since yesterday was my birthday, yummm, I love those things, when I buy them I only buy one at a time or I'd eat them all one after the other and they are not small, about the size of a golf ball. lol
> But the fridge is cleaned out and restocked, anything that needed to go in the composter is in and anything that needed to go to trash is out in the dumpster.
> Marla lost her credit card, it's in her house somewhere, but who knows where, there hasn't been any activity on it since her last transaction, so she just called and cancelled it and they're sending her a new one, we found out today when she went to use it.
> Well now to do some knitting until David gets home.


That chocolate bonbon sounds delicious. I've never had one. I'm glad that you had a nice birthday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all: Thanks, Tami: Nice job and I love the recipes. Thanks Kate and Margaret as always.
> 
> Today was a nothing day for me as I kept to my bed and popping Advil. Better tonight so hope to be at Stitches MW tomorrow.
> 
> ...


That's not good news for your DH.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *update on Sam*
> Just now got a message from Heidi. I'm just going to retype what she wrote; easier that way.
> 
> "Just wanted to give you an update My dad is doing ok I think he's getting down though. He's going to be going to skilled nursing for a few weeks possibly tomorrow if they can it arranged. He's going to Brookview where Alexis works. I hope I can get him to gain some weight he is down to 99 pounds."


Thanks for passing on the note from Heidi. Hopefully he'll be able to gain some weight while he's at Brookview.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew is doing layering to get the dimensions on his drawing.


Does Matthew already know what his picture will be? When I look at the eye, I'm thinking of a blue jay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David learned one of my favorite songs to play for me for my birthday, Every Rose Has It's Thorns by Poison, wasn't that so sweet? He plays it pretty good too. :sm11:


How sweet of him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so off to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That chocolate bonbon sounds delicious. I've never had one. I'm glad that you had a nice birthday.


They are, she makes them herself and I get the dark chocolate ones are just so decadent. 
Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> How sweet of him.


Yes, he's a keeper. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm caught up so off to bed. Goodnight all.


Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

So far, I think 2 more pattern repeats to make a 6 inch leg before cuff.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, lovely booties.
Sonja, healing energy sent your way.
Finished turning the heel and knit about 3" on first tan sock.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for update on Sam. Will certainly keep him in my prayers. Hope he can adjust easily, gain weight steadily, and come home soon. 99 lbs is frighteningly thin.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machristie, wonderful you can enjoy the lake.
KayeJo how sweet do David!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Machristie, wonderful you can enjoy the lake.
> KayeJo how sweet do David!


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sonja, you not only knit beautifully, but you type better with one hand than I do with two.
> 
> Thank you all for getting us started.
> Hi from the lake. We usually go back early Sunday afternoon, but this weekend we are staying until Monday. My girls will be back soon, so my precious days at the lake are numbered???? However, plans are in place for a wedding at the lake a few days before Christmas. That will be wonderful! My children's half sister will marry her sweet fiancé. It will be small, but joyful.


Congratulations to your stepdaughter. Enjoy your time at the lake


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So far, I think 2 more pattern repeats to make a 6 inch leg before cuff.


That looks great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for update on Sam. Will certainly keep him in my prayers. Hope he can adjust easily, gain weight steadily, and come home soon. 99 lbs is frighteningly thin.


Yes, he sure can't "live off the fat of the land". When he gets sick, no reserves there. My DH always says people should carry a few extra pounds so they have a reserve when they get sick, when he was in his accident years ago he lost about 15 pounds????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Thanks for starting us off on another week Tami. It's good to have so many willing volunteers to take over when others can't do it.
> Sam, if you're reading this I hope you are beginning to feel better and that the medics are getting to the bottom of your problems and can come up with a treatment plan and get you home soon.
> 
> Daralene, it's good that you managed to spend some time with your DB and lift his depression with music.
> ...


That's what I'm beginning to wonder , think it will be a visit to the doctors on Monday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all!
> Prayers for our dear Sam, Kate's DB, Bella and all others in need.
> Thanks Tami and Kate for the opening.
> Good to see Daralene back as well as a few others and some new comers.
> ...


That sounds like fun , hope you have a lovely day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all: Thanks, Tami: Nice job and I love the recipes. Thanks Kate and Margaret as always.
> 
> Today was a nothing day for me as I kept to my bed and popping Advil. Better tonight so hope to be at Stitches MW tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Hope you are feeling well enough to go today Jeanette. 
Also hope your husband finds out what the problem is when he sees RA DR


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Sonja, you not only knit beautifully, but you type better with one hand than I do with two.
> 
> Thank you all for getting us started.
> Hi from the lake. We usually go back early Sunday afternoon, but this weekend we are staying until Monday. My girls will be back soon, so my precious days at the lake are numbered???? However, plans are in place for a wedding at the lake a few days before Christmas. That will be wonderful! My children's half sister will marry her sweet fiancé. It will be small, but joyful.


LOL you didn't see how long it took me to type ????

The lake in winter sounds like a wonderful place for a wedding , is there usually snow ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> David learned one of my favorite songs to play for me for my birthday, Every Rose Has It's Thorns by Poison, wasn't that so sweet? He plays it pretty good too. :sm11:


What a lovely gift, straight from the heart


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> No , no improvement yet!
> 
> I do hope yours clears up quickly.


No such luck . I'm still the one armed bandit


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No such luck . I'm still the one armed bandit


 :sm23: It cuts out so much.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you ladies for starting us off this week. :sm11: 

Just marking my spot after reading to the end of last week.

Kate, I have everything crossed for your DB for Monday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> On Sunday When it first happened I wondered if i had knocked without knowing but there was no bump or bruise then the pain went , only to come back a couple of days later but only when I tried to push on it , now today it's very painful I haven't been able to do anything with it at all , tonight it looks as if it swollen round 2 of my knuckles


Golly, I hope it improves quickly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *update on Sam*
> Just now got a message from Heidi. I'm just going to retype what she wrote; easier that way.
> 
> "Just wanted to give you an update My dad is doing ok I think he's getting down though. He's going to be going to skilled nursing for a few weeks possibly tomorrow if they can it arranged. He's going to Brookview where Alexis works. I hope I can get him to gain some weight he is down to 99 pounds."


Thanks Gwen for passing that on to us.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So far, I think 2 more pattern repeats to make a 6 inch leg before cuff.


Very nice, gosh you really are getting on with them. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you are feeling well enough to go today Jeanette.
> Also hope your husband finds out what the problem is when he sees RA DR


Ditto from me.....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all: Thanks, Tami: Nice job and I love the recipes. Thanks Kate and Margaret as always.
> 
> Today was a nothing day for me as I kept to my bed and popping Advil. Better tonight so hope to be at Stitches MW tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Hope DH gets his pain alleviated very soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *update on Sam*
> Just now got a message from Heidi. I'm just going to retype what she wrote; easier that way.
> 
> "Just wanted to give you an update My dad is doing ok I think he's getting down though. He's going to be going to skilled nursing for a few weeks possibly tomorrow if they can it arranged. He's going to Brookview where Alexis works. I hope I can get him to gain some weight he is down to 99 pounds."


Thanks for keeping us updated Gwen. Poor Sam, he's bound to feel a bit depressed through all this, wish we could all just turn up to visit him!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew is doing layering to get the dimensions on his drawing.


That eye is so real looking! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David learned one of my favorite songs to play for me for my birthday, Every Rose Has It's Thorns by Poison, wasn't that so sweet? He plays it pretty good too. :sm11:


He's a keeper! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have sort of given up on the collar it was making my chin so sore, and catching really badly on my Guernsey.


My late MIL used to wrap a silky scarf around hers once it was on and that seemed to stop it catching on everything.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, he's a keeper. :sm04:


Great minds! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, lovely booties.
> Sonja, healing energy sent your way.
> Finished turning the heel and knit about 3" on first tan sock.


Thank you Joy , it's not hurting as much as yesterday but still not able to use it
Had fun this morning trying to get showered and dressed , every time I move the hand it feels like I'm hitting a nerve


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No such luck . I'm still the one armed bandit


LOL! Hope you get some relief soon. This getting older can be a pain in the proverbial! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *update on Sam*
> Just now got a message from Heidi. I'm just going to retype what she wrote; easier that way.
> 
> "Just wanted to give you an update My dad is doing ok I think he's getting down though. He's going to be going to skilled nursing for a few weeks possibly tomorrow if they can it arranged. He's going to Brookview where Alexis works. I hope I can get him to gain some weight he is down to 99 pounds."


Thank you for passing that on Gwen. Lets hope that some skilled nursing will help him regain some weight and get him "back in the pink" real soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew is doing layering to get the dimensions on his drawing.


Amazing!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> David learned one of my favorite songs to play for me for my birthday, Every Rose Has It's Thorns by Poison, wasn't that so sweet? He plays it pretty good too. :sm11:


Aaaw, how sweet. That's a wonderful birthday gift.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I'm beginning to wonder , think it will be a visit to the doctors on Monday.


Good idea.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> LOL! Hope you get some relief soon. This getting older can be a pain in the proverbial! :sm16: :sm09:


Hand ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hand ????


That's what I meant........ :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *update on Sam*
> Just now got a message from Heidi. I'm just going to retype what she wrote; easier that way.
> 
> "Just wanted to give you an update My dad is doing ok I think he's getting down though. He's going to be going to skilled nursing for a few weeks possibly tomorrow if they can it arranged. He's going to Brookview where Alexis works. I hope I can get him to gain some weight he is down to 99 pounds."


Good to hear that there is improvement. Ice cream for him.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Caitlin was on holiday at St Andrews recently and she did NOT like the wee train they went on!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Caitlin was on holiday at St Andrews recently and she did NOT like the wee train they went on!


LOL Oh Caitlin even grumpy she is a cutie. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was at the football today (which we did win but not easily against the bottom team so nothing to be too proud of) meant to be terrible weather but it held of so no rain but sounds like the rain is arriving now.
But something made me realise that we haven't heard from Jynx for a while- has anyone heard from her? She hasn't posted on KP since the 23rd July and I don't remember her saying she would be away, but I could well have forgotten. It's also possible that something has been said in the first 7 pages here.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Caitlin was on holiday at St Andrews recently and she did NOT like the wee train they went on!


Definitely NOT a trainspotter! :sm13:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hope Sonya's hand quickly recovers and isn't anything long term, and that they can find a treatable cause for Rookie's DH pain.
Good to here Sam is doing OK and that will have a few weeks of skilled nursing. Interesting to see how it goes being in the same place Bailey works in. Might get him better care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David learned one of my favorite songs to play for me for my birthday, Every Rose Has It's Thorns by Poison, wasn't that so sweet? He plays it pretty good too. :sm11:


How thoughtful and caring of him to do that for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin was on holiday at St Andrews recently and she did NOT like the wee train they went on!


She is not impressed with the train is she? Loves the beach though judging by the smile.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> My late MIL used to wrap a silky scarf around hers once it was on and that seemed to stop it catching on everything.


Tried that- it kept undoing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL Oh Caitlin even grumpy she is a cutie. :sm11:


She is isn't isn't she?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope Sonya's hand quickly recovers and isn't anything long term, and that they can find a treatable cause for Rookie's DH pain.
> Good to here Sam is doing OK and that will have a few weeks of skilled nursing. Interesting to see how it goes being in the same place Bailey works in. Might get him better care.


Alexis wasn't it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was at the football today (which we did win but not easily against the bottom team so nothing to be too proud of) meant to be terrible weather but it held of so no rain but sounds like the rain is arriving now.
> But something made me realise that we haven't heard from Jynx for a while- has anyone heard from her? She hasn't posted on KP since the 23rd July and I don't remember her saying she would be away, but I could well have forgotten. It's also possible that something has been said in the first 7 pages here.


Jynx has been at the celebration of life for her Mom and has ageed to do some transcription services for DD's company. She's doing fine and except for the binder as a reminder, she's pretty much recovered from her health ordeals.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> LOL you didn't see how long it took me to type ????
> 
> The lake in winter sounds like a wonderful place for a wedding , is there usually snow ?


Lots of snow!!!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

My "pants coating" uses only flour and crisco. It does not separate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jynx has been at the celebration of life for her Mom and has ageed to do some transcription services for DD's company. She's doing fine and except for the binder as a reminder, she's pretty much recovered from her health ordeals.


Thats good to hear, thanks for the info.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am just popping in to how everyone is fairing. So sorry to hear of Sam being in hospital. Hugs for Julie and everyone else who is struggling with health issues.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> My "pants coating" uses only flour and crisco. It does not separate.


Doesn't sound too comfortable to me (and especially as pants tend to be underwear here!). :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am just popping in to how everyone is fairing. So sorry to hear of Sam being in hospital. Hugs for Julie and everyone else who is struggling with health issues.


Good to see you here- how are you going.

Saw you A.A.Milne quote- only last week we were talking about weeds. And how a weed in one place can be a very welcome flower in another.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated Gwen. Poor Sam, he's bound to feel a bit depressed through all this, wish we could all just turn up to visit him!


Kate, you have said exactly what I wanted to say except I couldn't find the right words when I tried to reply to Gwens post. Thank you and well said.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Good to see you here- how are you going.
> 
> Saw you A.A.Milne quote- only last week we were talking about weeds. And how a weed in one place can be a very welcome flower in another.


Thank you for the welcome back. I have been incapacitated with a trapped nerve since Easter but have been referred to a spinal surgeon. Knitting is slow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Caitlin was on holiday at St Andrews recently and she did NOT like the wee train they went on!


Made me laugh , that is definitely a grumpy face


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Lots of snow!!!


Always wanted to go to a wedding in winter with lots of snow fluttering about , which is weird as I'm not a fan of weddings


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

darowil said:


> Doesn't sound too comfortable to me (and especially as pants tend to be underwear here!). :sm02:


Hate auto correct.

Pan coating


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the welcome back. I have been incapacitated with a trapped nerve since Easter but have been referred to a spinal surgeon. Knitting is slow.


That must be painful . Must be wearing you out to be in pain for so long


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Teddy bear said:


> Hate auto correct.
> 
> Pan coating


I hate auto correct to but they are funny sometimes ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing energy to Sam, also Rookie's DH, Sonja, Julie, and anyone else in need.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew is doing layering to get the dimensions on his drawing.


He is off to another good start! :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Than is for the update Sam. Hopin g he improves with good nursing care. Heidi must be very worried.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Healing energy to Sam, also Rookie's DH, Sonja, Julie, and anyone else in need.


Thank you sorlenna , hand is feeling a lot less painful this afternoon


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's good to see you, Norma, though sorry you are having nerve trouble. Healing energy for you, too.

Kaye Jo, the socks look great and how sweet of David.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you sorlenna , hand is feeling a lot less painful this afternoon


That's good to hear.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Can you believe this - August 5th and it is 60 degrees in Chicago, Illinois area, cooler by the lake!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Aww, what a grumpy little love Caitlin is. Littles sure can express their emotions!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the welcome back. I have been incapacitated with a trapped nerve since Easter but have been referred to a spinal surgeon. Knitting is slow.


Sounds like you are Julie can empathise with each other as she is struggling to knit possibly becuase of neck damage causing issues with the nerves.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, Caitlin is adorable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Hate auto correct.
> 
> Pan coating


I must admit to having figured that out- but couldn't resist teasing. Auto-correct can be a pain, but also good often and does give some great laughs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Normadern, good to see your post. So sorry you have been incapacitated so long. Hope your surgery will fix you up.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

As I have nothing better to do I've just done a little researching on "Brookview" in Defiance, Ohio. I'm guessing this is where our "Sam" is or will be perhaps today, hopefully.

http://www.brookviewhealthcare.com/about-us/virtual-tour/

This looks really lovely and from what I've been reading and listening too sounds like a loving and compassionate nursing home to be. Not that Sam probably wants to be in there, I'm sure he would rather be at home, but for now this will be a better place than in hospital and I'm sure the nurses and staff will love him as much as we all do on KTP.

I hope if you are able to read along Sam, that you know we are all wishing you a speedy recovery and that you start adding those lbs on again. 
You have our permission to eat, eat and eat all you want, lol! ????????????????????????????????

Lynnette (Kiwifrau)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, so sorry to hear about your brother. He will be in my prayers the night before since you are 5-6 hrs. ahead of me. My thoughts are with you as this must be so hard to go through.
Love, love, love the photos of Caitlin and how you will treasure that frown.

Sorry to hear so many are having physical problems. It does seem to happen that our parts are wearing out and showing damage. Just get one thing cleared up only to be replaced by another. Hugs to all.

Flyty1n, so sorry to hear about Molly. How I wish our pets could last as long as we do. The pain feels too much to bear.

It seems I remember hearing about Southern Gal losing BJ. I'm sure her birthday was not filled with joy like when she celebrated with him. Hugs and love to her across the miles as she experiences all these firsts without him. He sounded like a wonderful person and they seemed to have a great relationship. He was way to young.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking great.


pacer said:


> Matthew is doing layering to get the dimensions on his drawing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> That must be painful . Must be wearing you out to be in pain for so long


It is wearing. I do have medication but that makes me spaced out. My brain and mouth are definately not connected :sm25:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is looking awesome. Will you be making your pattern available?


Poledra65 said:


> So far, I think 2 more pattern repeats to make a 6 inch leg before cuff.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> It's good to see you, Norma, though sorry you are having nerve trouble. Healing energy for you, too.
> 
> Kaye Jo, the socks look great and how sweet of David.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Looking great.


Agreed. He's developing well as an artist. It takes talent and lots of work to do what he's doing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Sounds like you are Julie can empathise with each other as she is struggling to knit possibly becuase of neck damage causing issues with the nerves.


Just like two peas in a pod :sm16:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a pout! Certainly didn't like the train...LOL. Delightful picture at the beach.


KateB said:


> Caitlin was on holiday at St Andrews recently and she did NOT like the wee train they went on!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Normadern, good to see your post. So sorry you have been incapacitated so long. Hope your surgery will fix you up.


I have high hopes :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds painful; hope you can get it resolved soon.


Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the welcome back. I have been incapacitated with a trapped nerve since Easter but have been referred to a spinal surgeon. Knitting is slow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is chilly for this time of year. It has been cooler here in GA the past week too. Makes me wonder if we are in for a much colder winter than last year.


Teddy bear said:


> Can you believe this - August 5th and it is 60 degrees in Chicago, Illinois area, cooler by the lake!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds painful; hope you can get it resolved soon.


Thanks :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Update on my weight loss; now have lost 52 lbs. Only 48 to go! DH took these pictures this morning (he's so proud of me). The top is a size medium! Never thought I'd see that size again in my lifetime. Feel so good!!! And yes, I a proud of me too and not ashamed to say so.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks great


Thank you, once I got the pattern fairly memorized, it moves along fairly quickly.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update on my weight loss; now have lost 52 lbs. Only 48 to go! DH took these pictures this morning (he's so proud of me). The top is a size medium! Never thought I'd see that size again in my lifetime. Feel so good!!! And yes, I a proud of me too and not ashamed to say so.


Woo Hoo! Congratulations Gwen, quite an amazing achievement. Another 48lbs to loose, wow you go gal.

5-6 years ago I had an extra 20lbs of weight on my tiny body, bad eating habits and not being able to excercize. No excuse, but I thought it was at that time and point in my life. After my husband died (July 2013) I lost it all and now I'm eating what I want too and doing what I want to do. In other words enjoying my lifestyle how I want too, but still wish my DH was still here with me but I sure wouldn't want those extra 20lbs on my body again, lol! I also feel so much healthier.

I bet your husbands proud of you and so he should be, lol!

Edit: Also meant to say I wouldn't be surprised if some people won't recognize you when you loose the next 48lbs. ????????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a lovely gift, straight from the heart


It is sweet. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very nice, gosh you really are getting on with them. :sm24:


Thank you, yes, they are going fairly quickly, which is good as I need to get as many done as I can. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> He's a keeper! :sm24:


Yes he is. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Aaaw, how sweet. That's a wonderful birthday gift.


Yes, I love it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin was on holiday at St Andrews recently and she did NOT like the wee train they went on!


Awe, she has the grumpy face perfected. LOL!!!
But then she has a sunny smile perfected too. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was at the football today (which we did win but not easily against the bottom team so nothing to be too proud of) meant to be terrible weather but it held of so no rain but sounds like the rain is arriving now.
> But something made me realise that we haven't heard from Jynx for a while- has anyone heard from her? She hasn't posted on KP since the 23rd July and I don't remember her saying she would be away, but I could well have forgotten. It's also possible that something has been said in the first 7 pages here.


Congrats on the win, a win in any weather is still a win. lol 
I was thinking about her the other day and was going to ask Jeanette if she'd heard, from her but got side tracked.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> Matthew is doing layering to get the dimensions on his drawing.


Hmmm, I wonder what Mathew is drawing here?? I'm completely at a loss, I do think he's teasing us into guessing, "SO" my guess for now will be " a German shepherd dog". Ha!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> How thoughtful and caring of him to do that for you.


Yes, he's really thoughtful, and the thing is, he sneaks it up on you, when he does something thoughtful, it's really thoughtful. :sm04:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> So far, I think 2 more pattern repeats to make a 6 inch leg before cuff.


These look really fancy, I'm beginning to really like knitted socks that so many of you are posting on KP. Now to start some for myself, I'll wait a little longer....????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jynx has been at the celebration of life for her Mom and has ageed to do some transcription services for DD's company. She's doing fine and except for the binder as a reminder, she's pretty much recovered from her health ordeals.


I wondered if that might be where she is, I did forget about the working though. I am so glad that her health is doing so much better, she deserves some good worry free healthy years, many many years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am just popping in to how everyone is fairing. So sorry to hear of Sam being in hospital. Hugs for Julie and everyone else who is struggling with health issues.


Hi Norma, so good to see you! Sorry to hear that your knitting is a bit on the slow side, I do hope that your healed fairly easily and soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you sorlenna , hand is feeling a lot less painful this afternoon


That's great news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is looking awesome. Will you be making your pattern available?


Thank you, yes, I will put it either on my blog or on Etsy, I'll make sure to let you know.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Can you believe this - August 5th and it is 60 degrees in Chicago, Illinois area, cooler by the lake!


I know people who put their heat on.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gwen, you look fabulous. You have every right to be proud :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update on my weight loss; now have lost 52 lbs. Only 48 to go! DH took these pictures this morning (he's so proud of me). The top is a size medium! Never thought I'd see that size again in my lifetime. Feel so good!!! And yes, I a proud of me too and not ashamed to say so.


You love fabulous darling!!!!!! 
LOL I love your leggings! Don't wear those to Yellowstone!
That is fabulous, and it doesn't sound like it's been a stressful weight loss which is even better. The bone broth diet is definitely working for you, but mostly it's your determination to stick with it that's doing the job. Well done!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Norma, so good to see you! Sorry to hear that your knitting is a bit on the slow side, I do hope that your healed fairly easily and soon.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> These look really fancy, I'm beginning to really like knitted socks that so many of you are posting on KP. Now to start some for myself, I'll wait a little longer....????


Thank you, socks are a fun and small project, as simple or as intricate as you decide. You can knit them, no problem, it's just deciding to start, we'll all help you and Margaret's(Darowil) workshop is amazing.


----------



## Kensbarb (Aug 27, 2014)

This is the first time that I have read the Knitting Tea Party. There are photos listed which I would love to see but need instructions on how to do it. I clicked on a title but nothing happened. I have never had any formal instructions on the workings of a computer and have no one to ask. If some kind, patient soul could guide me I would be so grateful. I have a version 7, Micro Soft computer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kensbarb said:


> This is the first time that I have read the Knitting Tea Party. There are photos listed which I would love to see but need instructions on how to do it. I clicked on a title but nothing happened. I have never had any formal instructions on the workings of a computer and have no one to ask. If some kind, patient soul could guide me I would be so grateful. I have a version 7, Micro Soft computer.


Hi, nice to meet you and have you stop by. There is a summary on the first page, after the post with the recipes and everything, and if you go through that, it will tell you where last weeks photo's are and for this weeks photos, you just have to scroll through the pages. We'll gladly help you as best we can, just yell if you have a question.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, i'm off to get breakfast taco's made for David then we are taking the 3 dogs and going to Guernsey State Park for a hike. Oh I need to get the chicken in the crockpot, making Thai Curry for dinner tonight so need the chicken cooked. I always cook a whole chicken these days since it's cheaper and then I have some for me to use on salad. 
See you all later, I'll take a fully charged phone for photos.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin was on holiday at St Andrews recently and she did NOT like the wee train they went on!


Great pictures, I can see that first one coming out to embarrass her when she's older????????she's such a cutie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was at the football today (which we did win but not easily against the bottom team so nothing to be too proud of) meant to be terrible weather but it held of so no rain but sounds like the rain is arriving now.
> But something made me realise that we haven't heard from Jynx for a while- has anyone heard from her? She hasn't posted on KP since the 23rd July and I don't remember her saying she would be away, but I could well have forgotten. It's also possible that something has been said in the first 7 pages here.


I was thinking a couple of days ago we hadn't heard from her in a while, will read on to see if anyone has news


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jynx has been at the celebration of life for her Mom and has ageed to do some transcription services for DD's company. She's doing fine and except for the binder as a reminder, she's pretty much recovered from her health ordeals.


That's good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the welcome back. I have been incapacitated with a trapped nerve since Easter but have been referred to a spinal surgeon. Knitting is slow.


That's not good, hope the surgeon can give you some relief


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Hate auto correct.
> 
> Pan coating


????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Healing energy to Sam, also Rookie's DH, Sonja, Julie, and anyone else in need.


Yes & Norma too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Can you believe this - August 5th and it is 60 degrees in Chicago, Illinois area, cooler by the lake!


????& in BC where the fires are & they are praying for cooler temperatures, there hasn't been a day below 30C in weeks & another week to come &'the smoke is terrible. We just heard that the road from Banff down to Radium Hot Springs is closed because of fire too, that's the one we take to visit my aunt


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes & Norma too


Thank you everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update on my weight loss; now have lost 52 lbs. Only 48 to go! DH took these pictures this morning (he's so proud of me). The top is a size medium! Never thought I'd see that size again in my lifetime. Feel so good!!! And yes, I a proud of me too and not ashamed to say so.


You are looking great, if you lose another 48 lbs you will be like Twiggy. Was Hannah amazed at the difference since when she left?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????& in BC where the fires are & they are praying for cooler temperatures, there hasn't been a day below 30C in weeks & another week to come &'the smoke is terrible. We just heard that the road from Banff down to Radium Hot Springs is closed because of fire too, that's the one we take to visit my aunt


That is very frightening.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kensbarb said:


> This is the first time that I have read the Knitting Tea Party. There are photos listed which I would love to see but need instructions on how to do it. I clicked on a title but nothing happened. I have never had any formal instructions on the workings of a computer and have no one to ask. If some kind, patient soul could guide me I would be so grateful. I have a version 7, Micro Soft computer.


Welcome to the group, please join in & tell us about yourself 
The page numbers refer to last weeks tea party topic, here
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-484998-1.html,


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So far, I think 2 more pattern repeats to make a 6 inch leg before cuff.


That really looks so nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin was on holiday at St Andrews recently and she did NOT like the wee train they went on!


She certainly made her feelings known. She's a cutie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was at the football today (which we did win but not easily against the bottom team so nothing to be too proud of) meant to be terrible weather but it held of so no rain but sounds like the rain is arriving now.
> But something made me realise that we haven't heard from Jynx for a while- has anyone heard from her? She hasn't posted on KP since the 23rd July and I don't remember her saying she would be away, but I could well have forgotten. It's also possible that something has been said in the first 7 pages here.


Too bad your team lost. I haven't seen anything from Jynx either. Hope she's okay.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've got cinnamon roll dough rising--what I'm making our friend for his birthday. And last night I got the squid cut out. The sewing doesn't take long...it's the stuffing that takes so long! I still haven't gotten back to my knitting but at least I do know which row I'm on. So busy making hay while the sun shines, as they say.

Bonnie, we've seen the news on the fire, smoke all the way down to Oregon and terrible heat all through there. Praying for cooling and rain for the area.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jynx has been at the celebration of life for her Mom and has ageed to do some transcription services for DD's company. She's doing fine and except for the binder as a reminder, she's pretty much recovered from her health ordeals.


Oh yes, she did mention they were going to scatter her mom's ashes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, you look FANTABULOUS! I can tell you're feeling great, too. Love that smile.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update on my weight loss; now have lost 52 lbs. Only 48 to go! DH took these pictures this morning (he's so proud of me). The top is a size medium! Never thought I'd see that size again in my lifetime. Feel so good!!! And yes, I a proud of me too and not ashamed to say so.


Congratulations! Lookin' good lady.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Teddy bear said:


> Can you believe this - August 5th and it is 60 degrees in Chicago, Illinois area, cooler by the lake!


We are at a whopping 68 over here in Rockford, where did summer go?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kensbarb said:


> This is the first time that I have read the Knitting Tea Party. There are photos listed which I would love to see but need instructions on how to do it. I clicked on a title but nothing happened. I have never had any formal instructions on the workings of a computer and have no one to ask. If some kind, patient soul could guide me I would be so grateful. I have a version 7, Micro Soft computer.


Hi, Kensbarb. Welcome to our Tea Party. I hope you're able to access the photos.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update on my weight loss; now have lost 52 lbs. Only 48 to go! DH took these pictures this morning (he's so proud of me). The top is a size medium! Never thought I'd see that size again in my lifetime. Feel so good!!! And yes, I a proud of me too and not ashamed to say so.


 You have every right to be proud, you've earned it. You look great!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've got cinnamon roll dough rising--what I'm making our friend for his birthday. And last night I got the squid cut out. The sewing doesn't take long...it's the stuffing that takes so long! I still haven't gotten back to my knitting but at least I do know which row I'm on. So busy making hay while the sun shines, as they say.
> 
> Bonnie, we've seen the news on the fire, smoke all the way down to Oregon and terrible heat all through there. Praying for cooling and rain for the area.


Sure wish we could send some rain their way. We had another downpour yesterday and it looks like it might rain again today. Enough already! It was so muggy here yesterday and then this morning, the temperature was only 60. Quite a change.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Yesterday was my last day of work at the nursing home, have next week off before I start orientation at the hospital. 

Going to a reunion for a singles church group my hubby used to belong to many many years ago. Made a batch of rice krispies treats to take, mixed half rice issues and half fruity pebbles to add a little color.

Finally got this site bookmarked on my new phone, so should make it easier to keep up and will probably be on more now


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

My current progress on toe up socks, and pic of the hole in the heel. Any ideas on what I did wrong?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update on my weight loss; now have lost 52 lbs. Only 48 to go! DH took these pictures this morning (he's so proud of me). The top is a size medium! Never thought I'd see that size again in my lifetime. Feel so good!!! And yes, I a proud of me too and not ashamed to say so.


Wow Gwen you look wonderful . I also have to say I really like your leggings


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> As I have nothing better to do I've just done a little researching on "Brookview" in Defiance, Ohio. I'm guessing this is where our "Sam" is or will be perhaps today, hopefully.
> 
> http://www.brookviewhealthcare.com/about-us/virtual-tour/
> 
> ...


That looks like a lovely place and with his Granddaughter working there he should be well looked after.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update on my weight loss; now have lost 52 lbs. Only 48 to go! DH took these pictures this morning (he's so proud of me). The top is a size medium! Never thought I'd see that size again in my lifetime. Feel so good!!! And yes, I a proud of me too and not ashamed to say so.


You look fantastic Gwen. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

angelam said:


> You look fantastic Gwen. :sm02: :sm02:


How long and how did you accomplish this?

I have plateaued and need a push.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> We are at a whopping 68 over here in Rockford, where did summer go?


I dont think any where is having a good summer although we haven't been getting all the rain other parts of the UK has been getting and I can't say its been cold here , just not been beautiful sunnyshine


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My current progress on toe up socks, and pic of the hole in the heel. Any ideas on what I did wrong?


They are lovely , nice colour , I'm just finishing my socks too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am just popping in to how everyone is fairing. So sorry to hear of Sam being in hospital. Hugs for Julie and everyone else who is struggling with health issues.


Thank you Norma for the hugs- and more for you, dear- it is so hard being a knitter who can't knit for the pain - I hope you will join us more often!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Healing energy to Sam, also Rookie's DH, Sonja, Julie, and anyone else in need.


Thanks Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like you are Julie can empathise with each other as she is struggling to knit possibly becuase of neck damage causing issues with the nerves.


wondering seriously if Crochet mght be the answer.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely , nice colour , I'm just finishing my socks too


Thank you, I seem to always gravitate towards bright colors


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Nurse nikki, those are neat socks. Love the colors.
So sorry for those in pain. So hard when back and hands hurt or fail to function. Prayers for you all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My current progress on toe up socks, and pic of the hole in the heel. Any ideas on what I did wrong?


I'm sure Darowil can help you figure out what happened. To fix it you can just weave it together. I had some holes too and think it might have to do with the wrapping as you turn. They look wonderful and I know you will enjoy them so much. Hand made socks are the best and you did a great job.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update on my weight loss; now have lost 52 lbs. Only 48 to go! DH took these pictures this morning (he's so proud of me). The top is a size medium! Never thought I'd see that size again in my lifetime. Feel so good!!! And yes, I a proud of me too and not ashamed to say so.


Wow Gwen, fabulous YOU!!! I have to say that you have always been fabulous but I know what it feels like to take your health into your own hands and lose weight. You look beautiful and I'm hoping this makes it easier to get around too. BRAVO!!!! It takes commitment an lifestyle change and effort. You are doing so great. Keep up the good work. So impressed. Thank you for sharing your progress.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> wondering seriously if Crochet mght be the answer.


Hi Julie, hoping with time this heals. Crochet might be worth trying and if that doesn't work just consider this time to give the hands some rest. It must seem so strange not to be knitting. Prayers that this is temporary and already healing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, i'm off to get breakfast taco's made for David then we are taking the 3 dogs and going to Guernsey State Park for a hike. Oh I need to get the chicken in the crockpot, making Thai Curry for dinner tonight so need the chicken cooked. I always cook a whole chicken these days since it's cheaper and then I have some for me to use on salad.
> See you all later, I'll take a fully charged phone for photos.


Recipe please:my first attempt at curry was just so so. Have fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Julie, hoping with time this heals. Crochet might be worth trying and if that doesn't work just consider this time to give the hands some rest. It must seem so strange not to be knitting. Prayers that this is temporary and already healing.


Thanks Daralene- not sure at all, the left is getting sore as well as numb, but I do see the doctor tomorrow for my Disability Application- that must be done to keep the supply of money coming. 
Supposed to rain today, but I did have a nice trip out yesterday with my friend Eva, we had Sushi for lunch, and drove down to Pokeno where they have a shop that specialises in Icecream- I had Peppermint with Chocolate chips, and Eva had a Passionfruit one. It started out sunny, but was quite cloudy by the time we got home.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh yes, she did mention they were going to scatter her mom's ashes.


That will be in September sometime as she wants to do it at Wrigley Field.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tried that- it kept undoing.


She had a very long scarf which she wound around and around the collar before she put it on


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Recipe please:my first attempt at curry was just so so. Have fun!


Have you tried Thai Red and Thai Green curries? Ours come as a packet of seasoning, with the recipe, and I find them pretty fool proof- (and delicious).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am just popping in to how everyone is fairing. So sorry to hear of Sam being in hospital. Hugs for Julie and everyone else who is struggling with health issues.


Nice to hear from you again Norma.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you tried Thai Red and Thai Green curries? Ours come as a packet of seasoning, with the recipe, and I find them pretty fool proof- (and delicious).


I haven't. I tried a butter curry recipe and while edible, not very good. Problem is I'm not sure what it should taste like since I've alwats shied away from curries.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> She had a very long scarf which she wound around and around the collar before she put it on


Most of mine are what I've knitted- and I don't want to damage them with the Velcro- besides they are not silky- will have to see how the exchequer holds out this week.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

https://www.spine-health.com/blog/how-cervical-radiculopathy-causes-pain-numbness-and-weakness

A link for those with hand pain, numbness and paraesthesias. Think this might be helpful for understanding the problems. Hoping that there will be options for healing and that they will be found.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update on my weight loss; now have lost 52 lbs. Only 48 to go! DH took these pictures this morning (he's so proud of me). The top is a size medium! Never thought I'd see that size again in my lifetime. Feel so good!!! And yes, I a proud of me too and not ashamed to say so.


Well done you! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't. I tried a butter curry recipe and while edible, not very good. Problem is I'm not sure what it should taste like since I've alwats shied away from curries.


That must have been a bit of a disappointment- My dad loved a good curry, so I have had them most of my life. There are big differences in the curries of the different countries. Indian is often more Tumeric, Cantonese more Chilli for instance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> https://www.spine-health.com/blog/how-cervical-radiculopathy-causes-pain-numbness-and-weakness
> 
> A link for those with hand pain, numbness and paraesthesias. Think this might be helpful for understanding the problems. Hoping that there will be options for healing and that they will be found.


Thanks for this, Joyce!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Nice to hear from you again Norma.


Thank you, Kate.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen, congratulations on the weight loss. You look great.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't. I tried a butter curry recipe and while edible, not very good. Problem is I'm not sure what it should taste like since I've alwats shied away from curries.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yesterday was my last day of work at the nursing home, have next week off before I start orientation at the hospital.
> 
> Going to a reunion for a singles church group my hubby used to belong to many many years ago. Made a batch of rice krispies treats to take, mixed half rice issues and half fruity pebbles to add a little color.
> 
> Finally got this site bookmarked on my new phone, so should make it easier to keep up and will probably be on more now


I hope you enjoy your week off & love the new job

Have fun at the reunion.

I've never heard of adding Pebbles to that cake but used to make popcorn cake regularly when the kids needed treats for school

Replace Rice Krispies with popcorn & add jujubes ( gummy candies) for color, I either made it in an angel food pan or into popcorn balls. The kids loved it. Do those across the pond have Rice Krispies?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My current progress on toe up socks, and pic of the hole in the heel. Any ideas on what I did wrong?


They look great, pretty color. If I get little holes like that I just weave a yarn through when I'm darning the ends. To prevent that I just pick up a stitch in that area & knit 2 tog to close it up but I don't always remember until to late so just weave it


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Aargh!!!!! Rookie, I just typed in a lengthy message with two of my favorite curry recipes from an Indian friend, and they did not go through!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't. I tried a butter curry recipe and while edible, not very good. Problem is I'm not sure what it should taste like since I've alwats shied away from curries.


Me too, I don't really like the smell & we don't really eat anything spicy as neither of us tolerate that well.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update on my weight loss; now have lost 52 lbs. Only 48 to go! DH took these pictures this morning (he's so proud of me). The top is a size medium! Never thought I'd see that size again in my lifetime. Feel so good!!! And yes, I a proud of me too and not ashamed to say so.


That's quite an accomplishment, congratulations, losing weight can be a challenge. Hope you continue on to your goal! Have you a "reward" in mind when you reach your ideal weight?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> https://www.spine-health.com/blog/how-cervical-radiculopathy-causes-pain-numbness-and-weakness
> 
> A link for those with hand pain, numbness and paraesthesias. Think this might be helpful for understanding the problems. Hoping that there will be options for healing and that they will be found.


That's a really good video, explains it very well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Aargh!!!!! Rookie, I just typed in a lengthy message with two of my favorite curry recipes from an Indian friend, and they did not go through!!!


Murphy strikes again, the longer the post the more likely that will happen????????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ................ Do those across the pond have Rice Krispies?


We do! I used to melt Mars bars and butter, then add Rice Krispies to make no-bake cakes for kids parties, etc.....only problem was I ate half of them myself!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My sister is at her cabin at the lake so we went for a visit this morning & when we got back my brother was here picking rasberries, he was happy to go home with 2 gallons & said he may come back for more.
I got my house cleaned & an waiting for my floors to dry, I think that will take a while as it's very muggy today. I hope it doesn't brew up anything nasty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> We do! I used to melt Mars bars and butter, then add Rice Krispies to make no-bake cakes for kids parties, etc.....only problem was I ate half of them myself!


Oh, that sounds good but I should probably skip eating it & apply directly to my hips????????


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

KateB said:


> We do! I used to melt Mars bars and butter, then add Rice Krispies to make no-bake cakes for kids parties, etc.....only problem was I ate half of them myself!


Sounds yummy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Aargh!!!!! Rookie, I just typed in a lengthy message with two of my favorite curry recipes from an Indian friend, and they did not go through!!!


I appreciate the effort.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, I don't really like the smell & we don't really eat anything spicy as neither of us tolerate that well.


I was never exposed to curry in Iowa. My first apartment reeked of curry and made me sick so I never learned to appreciate it or eat it. I'm trying since our kids like it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update on my weight loss; now have lost 52 lbs. Only 48 to go! DH took these pictures this morning (he's so proud of me). The top is a size medium! Never thought I'd see that size again in my lifetime. Feel so good!!! And yes, I a proud of me too and not ashamed to say so.


Well done Gwen- over halfway there and looking good indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kensbarb said:


> This is the first time that I have read the Knitting Tea Party. There are photos listed which I would love to see but need instructions on how to do it. I clicked on a title but nothing happened. I have never had any formal instructions on the workings of a computer and have no one to ask. If some kind, patient soul could guide me I would be so grateful. I have a version 7, Micro Soft computer.


Welcome to the Tea Party. Feel free to come and join us any time you want- won't take long for you to realise we chat about almost anything here.
Looking at photos here is no different to the rest of KP so you should have no problems- unless they just are being posted at the time you looked. Sometimes especially if a number of photos of being posted by someone at once it takes a while for them to download even though the writing may be there. So the photos should just appear without you doing anything.

Poledra might have understood what you were asking- about them referring to last weeks Tea Party and the link for last week is at the beginning of the summaries if you want to go back and look.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene- not sure at all, the left is getting sore as well as numb, but I do see the doctor tomorrow for my Disability Application- that must be done to keep the supply of money coming.
> Supposed to rain today, but I did have a nice trip out yesterday with my friend Eva, we had Sushi for lunch, and drove down to Pokeno where they have a shop that specialises in Icecream- I had Peppermint with Chocolate chips, and Eva had a Passionfruit one. It started out sunny, but was quite cloudy by the time we got home.


Worrisome that the left is now sore as well as numb. This still makes me wonder if you have carpal tunnel entrapment and/or cervical myopathy. It could be a combined set of problems. Hoping that you will be able to get your disability without any problems and perhaps a diagnosis with possible treatment options as well. This is a disaster for your knitting skills if it continues.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kensbarb, welcome, I have family in Charleston and Mt. Pleasant, SC. Hope someone can help you with computer skills. Our local library has retirees who volunteer to teach computer skills.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, fabulous you sexy grandma! 
Nikki, socks look great. That happens to me occasionally and I'm not sure why. So interested in any answers you get. I just fill in hole when I'm weaving in the ends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Worrisome that the left is now sore as well as numb. This still makes me wonder if you have carpal tunnel entrapment and/or cervical myopathy. It could be a combined set of problems. Hoping that you will be able to get your disability without any problems and perhaps a diagnosis with possible treatment options as well. This is a disaster for your knitting skills if it continues.


It does feel disastrous.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kensbarb, welcome, I have family in Charleston and Mt. Pleasant, SC. Hope someone can help you with computer skills. Our local library has retirees who volunteer to teach computer skills.


Hey, Joy, the friends I visited in SC in March live in Mt. Pleasant. I really enjoyed my time there even if it was unseasonably chilly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????& in BC where the fires are & they are praying for cooler temperatures, there hasn't been a day below 30C in weeks & another week to come &'the smoke is terrible. We just heard that the road from Banff down to Radium Hot Springs is closed because of fire too, that's the one we take to visit my aunt


I hope they get the cooler temps and maybe a great big bunch of rain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That really looks so nice.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My current progress on toe up socks, and pic of the hole in the heel. Any ideas on what I did wrong?


They look great, just take a small piece of yarn and sew up the hole, it'll be fine, that's a common thing on heels, next time you can just pick up an extra stitch and then knit 2 together to decrease it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Recipe please:my first attempt at curry was just so so. Have fun!


Okay Jeanette, it's a really tricky recipe I use. Lol, the tricky part is I have to go to Cheyenne to get it.
David really loves it and it has great flavor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't. I tried a butter curry recipe and while edible, not very good. Problem is I'm not sure what it should taste like since I've alwats shied away from curries.


Indian Kitchens has a butter chicken sauce packet that you add butter and water to, that is fantastic, I have to order it from Amazon now since our local source closed the business. 
https://smile.amazon.com/Kitchens-India-Butter-Chicken-3-5-Ounce/dp/B000V17MLS/ref=pd_cart_rp_1_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B000V17MLS&pd_rd_r=QF8VXG80AK9


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Photos from Guernsey.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay Jeanette, it's a really tricky recipe I use. Lol, the tricky part is I have to go to Cheyenne to get it.
> David really loves it and it has great flavor.


I'll look for it. Thanks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes she was. Believe me at another 48 lbs I will not be a twiggy. I still am considered obese and 48 lbs will put me at 154. I maintained for years at 127-130 and still was not thin and I'm certainly not going for thin at my age. Just want to be comfortable and healthy and hopefully off of some of my meds. I did order myself a new bathing suit and it should be here Wednesday so am planning on going back to the YWCO swim exercise class with a friend on Thursday. My friend from high school say my post on FB and had to come over today. I loaned her my Bone Broth diet book and we talked for hours about it. I got a call from her later saying she has ordered the book and is going to give it a try. Like me, she has tried every diet around 
and seeing how many of the foods I have eliminated she hopes to be successful. I'll be going with her to the water exercise class.


Bonnie7591 said:


> You are looking great, if you lose another 48 lbs you will be like Twiggy. Was Hannah amazed at the difference since when she left?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those look fantastic and I love the yarn!


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My current progress on toe up socks, and pic of the hole in the heel. Any ideas on what I did wrong?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I started eating differently on April 17th, 2017. I am doing the Bone Broth Diet. I have given up a lot of foods (dairy, grains, sugars/sugar substitutes,
etc) and never thought I'd make it but can, in all honesty, say I don't miss them now and feel so much better. The diet is by Dr. Kellyann Petrucci and the book can be purchased on Amazon.


Teddy bear said:


> How long and how did you accomplish this?
> 
> I have plateaued and need a push.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No real reward because this is a lifestyle change. Getting more fit and healthy will be reward enough.


wendyacz said:


> That's quite an accomplishment, congratulations, losing weight can be a challenge. Hope you continue on to your goal! Have you a "reward" in mind when you reach your ideal weight?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...now that's my kind of recipe! LOL


Poledra65 said:


> Okay Jeanette, it's a really tricky recipe I use. Lol, the tricky part is I have to go to Cheyenne to get it.
> David really loves it and it has great flavor.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures KayeJo. What a beautiful area to hike .


Poledra65 said:


> Photos from Guernsey.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gorgeous socks, Nikki. Enjoy your week off.

Sounds as if you had a lovely outing, Julie. 

The squid is done! Whew. It took all day. I'll have to wait for daylight to get a picture.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just put my second canner full of green beans in to process. It took me several hours to snap 40 lbs of green beans and that was with help. I'm pretty sure I will have another 7 quarts to process after these are finished but since it is almost 10:30 pm I have put them in water and into the refrigerator to finish up tomorrow. Tomorrow I'll also start work on the peaches and/or the carrots (again).


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Today I lost a very dear friend. She passed away in her sleep after a myriad of health problems for several years. But she always seemed to snap back and be just herself. We were friends for over forty years, since her son and my daughter were in first grade. We had so many good times over the years, but were always there for each other in the bad times too. You all know, the kind of friend you call right away when something happens in your life. I shall sorely miss her. Rest In Peace, dear Betty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Today I lost a very dear friend. She passed away in her sleep after a myriad of health problems for several years. But she always seemed to snap back and be just herself. We were friends for over forty years, since her son and my daughter were in first grade. We had so many good times over the years, but were always there for each other in the bad times too. You all know, the kind of friend you call right away when something happens in your life. I shall sorely miss her. Rest In Peace, dear Betty.


Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll look for it. Thanks.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No real reward because this is a lifestyle change. Getting more fit and healthy will be reward enough.


Ah yes, a very big reward, a new wardrobe. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...now that's my kind of recipe! LOL


 :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Marikayknits said:


> Today I lost a very dear friend. She passed away in her sleep after a myriad of health problems for several years. But she always seemed to snap back and be just herself. We were friends for over forty years, since her son and my daughter were in first grade. We had so many good times over the years, but were always there for each other in the bad times too. You all know, the kind of friend you call right away when something happens in your life. I shall sorely miss her. Rest In Peace, dear Betty.


So sorry for your loss...
((Hugs))


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pictures KayeJo. What a beautiful area to hike .


It really is, I would have had a lot more pics if Mocha hadn't hurt himself, you should have seen us, I was carrying Ryssa which I expected as she can only go so far on those short legs with luxating patella's, David carrying Mocha because he had tweaked his hip/thigh, and poor little Gizmo just chugging along. lol
Gizmo was like, what? why are we at the car again, I'm ready to go. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gorgeous socks, Nikki. Enjoy your week off.
> 
> Sounds as if you had a lovely outing, Julie.
> 
> The squid is done! Whew. It took all day. I'll have to wait for daylight to get a picture.


Oh good, we can start on our horror movie. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just put my second canner full of green beans in to process. It took me several hours to snap 40 lbs of green beans and that was with help. I'm pretty sure I will have another 7 quarts to process after these are finished but since it is almost 10:30 pm I have put them in water and into the refrigerator to finish up tomorrow. Tomorrow I'll also start work on the peaches and/or the carrots (again).


You are getting a lot done. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Today I lost a very dear friend. She passed away in her sleep after a myriad of health problems for several years. But she always seemed to snap back and be just herself. We were friends for over forty years, since her son and my daughter were in first grade. We had so many good times over the years, but were always there for each other in the bad times too. You all know, the kind of friend you call right away when something happens in your life. I shall sorely miss her. Rest In Peace, dear Betty.


I'm so sorry, you will definitely miss her. I'm glad it was an easy passing for you, and that it she's not in any pain or suffering. 
Giant hugs for you in your loss.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the welcome back. I have been incapacitated with a trapped nerve since Easter but have been referred to a spinal surgeon. Knitting is slow.


Good to have you back with us. I hope the surgeon is able to help you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marikay, my deepest condolences on your loss.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh good, we can start on our horror movie. :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm04:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My current progress on toe up socks, and pic of the hole in the heel. Any ideas on what I did wrong?


Not unusual to get holes there. I pick up a stitch from between the instep and the heel (go into a stitch not just a loop) and then decrease on the next row. You also look like you have a few on the side that can be improved by pulling the cable right next to the needle for the first stitch or two (knitting the second stitch tightly might help but to me it looks like you simply need to be sure that every time the cable is snug against the needle to begin with. Most of them are fine, and the small ones will probably work out when worn and especially once washed. For the big one you are likely to need to use some thread to pull it together.
If you go to my workshop the heel hole is addressed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> wondering seriously if Crochet mght be the answer.


Worth a try as it does use different muscles etc. Personally I found the last few weeks when I was doing a lot of crochet that my right thumb was getting sore (only while crocheting thankfully). But then again I was crocheting firmly as I was stuffing them.

And even if you can't do a lot you might find you can do some of both and so get a bit more crafting time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update on my weight loss; now have lost 52 lbs. Only 48 to go! DH took these pictures this morning (he's so proud of me). The top is a size medium! Never thought I'd see that size again in my lifetime. Feel so good!!! And yes, I a proud of me too and not ashamed to say so.


Wow look at you! You have a right to be proud of yourself. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you enjoy your week off & love the new job
> 
> Have fun at the reunion.
> 
> ...


I think Rice Bubbles are Rice Krispies.
https://www.kelloggs.com.au/en_AU/products/rice-bubbles-product.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Today I lost a very dear friend. She passed away in her sleep after a myriad of health problems for several years. But she always seemed to snap back and be just herself. We were friends for over forty years, since her son and my daughter were in first grade. We had so many good times over the years, but were always there for each other in the bad times too. You all know, the kind of friend you call right away when something happens in your life. I shall sorely miss her. Rest In Peace, dear Betty.


My condolences on the loss of your friend, so hard to lose someone who has been part of your life for so long. Hugs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We do! I used to melt Mars bars and butter, then add Rice Krispies to make no-bake cakes for kids parties, etc.....only problem was I ate half of them myself!


Or Chocolate Crackles- in fact prior to this discussion I was planning on making some tomorrow. So when I find a recipe I will post it here. These we had as kids pre Mars Bars.

https://www.kelloggs.com.au/en_AU/recipes/chocolate-crackles.html 
Copha is hydrogenated coconut oil but according to Wikipedia you can use hydrogenated coconut oil. 
I also add sultanas to mine. Last time I made them they tasted very much like Copha! Not nearly as nice as my meory from when I was younger.
Looking for something for kids that I can do without an oven.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think Rice Bubbles are Rice Krispies.
> https://www.kelloggs.com.au/en_AU/products/rice-bubbles-product.html


Yup! Same thing, funny it's even the same box but they have a different name


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, great pictures, sorry Mocha hurt himself. Is the stone place with the fireplace a place for picnic or an old house?

We got a heck of a storm at supper time, thunder, lightening, a bit of hail & 0.6 inches of rain in just a few minutes. I don't think the hail was big enough to do any damage, thank goodness


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, great pictures, sorry Mocha hurt himself. Is the stone place with the fireplace a place for picnic or an old house?
> 
> We got a heck of a storm at supper time, thunder, lightening, a bit of hail & 0.6 inches of rain in just a few minutes. I don't think the hail was big enough to do any damage, thank goodness


Sheltered picnic area, really nice, I want to take food up and have a picnic in there.

Wow, Good that the hail wasn't too big, that could be so bad.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It's pouring down outside, blowing madly with some thunder as well (assume lightening around so unplugged my laptop- an advantage of laptop over desk tops!). Was looking out the window and saw a man walking down the street- thought crazy weather to be outside in, and then realized that the crazy person was David! He had gone to check the gutters to see if overflowing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Photos from Guernsey.


Looks good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Today I lost a very dear friend. She passed away in her sleep after a myriad of health problems for several years. But she always seemed to snap back and be just herself. We were friends for over forty years, since her son and my daughter were in first grade. We had so many good times over the years, but were always there for each other in the bad times too. You all know, the kind of friend you call right away when something happens in your life. I shall sorely miss her. Rest In Peace, dear Betty.


I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Photos from Guernsey.


Lovely pictures Kaye Jo, when I saw Guernsey I thought what is Kaye Jo doing this side of the pond , in my defence it is very early here and I haven't had my coffee yet ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Worth a try as it does use different muscles etc. Personally I found the last few weeks when I was doing a lot of crochet that my right thumb was getting sore (only while crocheting thankfully). But then again I was crocheting firmly as I was stuffing them.
> 
> And even if you can't do a lot you might find you can do some of both and so get a bit more crafting time.


Worth a try.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay Jeanette, it's a really tricky recipe I use. Lol, the tricky part is I have to go to Cheyenne to get it.
> David really loves it and it has great flavor.


That is a real hard recipe Kaye Jo but I think I can manage it????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's pouring down outside, blowing madly with some thunder as well (assume lightening around so unplugged my laptop- an advantage of laptop over desk tops!). Was looking out the window and saw a man walking down the street- thought crazy weather to be outside in, and then realized that the crazy person was David! He had gone to check the gutters to see if overflowing.


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks good.


It's really pretty up there, only about 30 miles from home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Kaye Jo, when I saw Guernsey I thought what is Kaye Jo doing this side of the pond , in my defence it is very early here and I haven't had my coffee yet ????


LOL!!! I'd love to be in Guernsey on your side of the pond sometime. :sm23: 
530am is early. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is a real hard recipe Kaye Jo but I think I can manage it????


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! I'd love to be in Guernsey on your side of the pond sometime. :sm23:
> 530am is early. :sm24:


Definitely early but a nice time to go for a walk and as someone is staring at me I best get moving before she goes herself ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Today I lost a very dear friend. She passed away in her sleep after a myriad of health problems for several years. But she always seemed to snap back and be just herself. We were friends for over forty years, since her son and my daughter were in first grade. We had so many good times over the years, but were always there for each other in the bad times too. You all know, the kind of friend you call right away when something happens in your life. I shall sorely miss her. Rest In Peace, dear Betty.


So sorry you lost such a good friend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely early but a nice time to go for a walk and as someone is staring at me I best get moving before she goes herself ????


LOL! She's ready to go.

I'm heading to bed, so you all have a great morning, see you all in about 8 hours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Kaye Jo, when I saw Guernsey I thought what is Kaye Jo doing this side of the pond , in my defence it is very early here and I haven't had my coffee yet ????


Well I don't have the excuse of no coffee or time of day (though do have a slight migraine so that could be my excuse) but thought the same as you first.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! She's ready to go.
> 
> I'm heading to bed, so you all have a great morning, see you all in about 8 hours.


Sleep well


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????& in BC where the fires are & they are praying for cooler temperatures, there hasn't been a day below 30C in weeks & another week to come &'the smoke is terrible. We just heard that the road from Banff down to Radium Hot Springs is closed because of fire too, that's the one we take to visit my aunt


Those fires sound terrible, they have been going for weeks now. I do hope they get cooler weather soon and are able to get them under control and out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Those fires sound terrible, they have been going for weeks now. I do hope they get cooler weather soon and are able to get them under control and out.


It was on the news this morning that NZ has sent some Firefighters over.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm waiting for Vicky to arrive with Elizabeth. Brett is flat out in bed and Vicky is only feeling 40% so asked if I would like one little girl for a while- she is very bored! Just not fair being well and your parents at about 40% between them is it? Just as well the migraine is a mild one


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene- not sure at all, the left is getting sore as well as numb, but I do see the doctor tomorrow for my Disability Application- that must be done to keep the supply of money coming.
> Supposed to rain today, but I did have a nice trip out yesterday with my friend Eva, we had Sushi for lunch, and drove down to Pokeno where they have a shop that specialises in Icecream- I had Peppermint with Chocolate chips, and Eva had a Passionfruit one. It started out sunny, but was quite cloudy by the time we got home.


Your day out sounds lovely. I hope if the xray doesnt show anything that there will be other test done to find out what on earth is causing this on your hands.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm waiting for Vicky to arrive with Elizabeth. Brett is flat out in bed and Vicky is only feeling 40% so asked if I would like one little girl for a while- she is very bored! Just not fair being well and your parents at about 40% between them is it? Just as well the migraine is a mild one


That is true, Migraines can be so totally debilitating. Hoping she will play well at Grandma's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Your day out sounds lovely. I hope if the xray doesnt show anything that there will be other test done to find out what on earth is causing this on your hands.


It was really good to get out of town. I am not expecting any results tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you enjoy your week off & love the new job
> 
> Have fun at the reunion.
> 
> ...


We have kellogs rice bubbles..... I just googles rice krispies and they look exactly the same, even the same box with the snap crackle and pop characters on the box. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does feel disastrous.


You do seem to tick all the boxes for cervical myopathy..... I googled it (of course lol) . Hoping results show on the xray. I am wondering if you should let your orthapedic surgeon know and go and see him.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I think Rice Bubbles are Rice Krispies.
> https://www.kelloggs.com.au/en_AU/products/rice-bubbles-product.html


Great minds think alike.... yay for google. LOL :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's pouring down outside, blowing madly with some thunder as well (assume lightening around so unplugged my laptop- an advantage of laptop over desk tops!). Was looking out the window and saw a man walking down the street- thought crazy weather to be outside in, and then realized that the crazy person was David! He had gone to check the gutters to see if overflowing.


 :sm06: We didnt get it as bad as predicted thank goodness, but we did get severe winds overnight and some rain this morning but the worst of it passed us by.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was on the news this morning that NZ has sent some Firefighters over.


 :sm24: The poor firefighters must be exhausted.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm waiting for Vicky to arrive with Elizabeth. Brett is flat out in bed and Vicky is only feeling 40% so asked if I would like one little girl for a while- she is very bored! Just not fair being well and your parents at about 40% between them is it? Just as well the migraine is a mild one


Enjoy your time with Elizabeth and I hope both parents feel better shortly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Photos from Guernsey.


Those look wonderful. I wish I was there!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Marikayknits said:


> Today I lost a very dear friend. She passed away in her sleep after a myriad of health problems for several years. But she always seemed to snap back and be just herself. We were friends for over forty years, since her son and my daughter were in first grade. We had so many good times over the years, but were always there for each other in the bad times too. You all know, the kind of friend you call right away when something happens in your life. I shall sorely miss her. Rest In Peace, dear Betty.


I am so sorry. Hugs for you and prayers for Betty and her family.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to have you back with us. I hope the surgeon is able to help you.


Thank you, Sugar :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You do seem to tick all the boxes for cervical myopathy..... I googled it (of course lol) . Hoping results show on the xray. I am wondering if you should let your orthapedic surgeon know and go and see him.....


I will be seeing him on the 17th, and intend to mention the problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: The poor firefighters must be exhausted.


And badly in need of reinforcements.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Or Chocolate Crackles- in fact prior to this discussion I was planning on making some tomorrow. So when I find a recipe I will post it here. These we had as kids pre Mars Bars.
> 
> https://www.kelloggs.com.au/en_AU/recipes/chocolate-crackles.html
> Copha is hydrogenated coconut oil but according to Wikipedia you can use hydrogenated coconut oil.
> ...


Try Scotcheroos! Sugar overload, but are just like a candy bar.

http://www.ricekrispies.com/en_US/recipes/chocolate-scotcheroos-recipe.html

I've only made them with rice krispies...recipe from mid 1960's.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Today I lost a very dear friend. She passed away in her sleep after a myriad of health problems for several years. But she always seemed to snap back and be just herself. We were friends for over forty years, since her son and my daughter were in first grade. We had so many good times over the years, but were always there for each other in the bad times too. You all know, the kind of friend you call right away when something happens in your life. I shall sorely miss her. Rest In Peace, dear Betty.


So sorry for the loss of your friend. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is true, Migraines can be so totally debilitating. Hoping she will play well at Grandma's.


She did- seemed to enjoy herself- including her Weetbix that she always has here even if it was afternoon! A number of new words including some that Vick hasn't yet heard. including Weetbix and inthere -just one word! Weetbix was important becuase I was trying to feed her something I felt more appropriate to the afternoon! Vicky had a nice relaxing couple of hours just reading on the couch undisturbed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> She did- seemed to enjoy herself- including her Weetbix that she always has here even if it was afternoon! A number of new words including some that Vick hasn't yet heard. including Weetbix and inthere -just one word! Weetbix was important becuase I was trying to feed her something I felt more appropriate to the afternoon! Vicky had a nice relaxing couple of hours just reading on the couch undisturbed.


That is good, I am glad all went well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Try Scotcheroos! Sugar overload, but are just like a candy bar.
> 
> http://www.ricekrispies.com/en_US/recipes/chocolate-scotcheroos-recipe.html
> 
> I've only made them with rice krispies...recipe from mid 1960's.


They do look good- never found butterscotch chips here- Cathy have you seen them?
Started thinking that could use two lots of choc bits and do them for tomorrow but then realized that have peanuts in them and not meant to have peanuts in things that provide for kids and we are hoping that kids will come.

I assume Cocoa Krispies are Coco Pops-just like a chocolate milkshake only crunchy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They do look good- never found butterscotch chips here- Cathy have you seen them?
> Started thinking that could use two lots of choc bits and do them for tomorrow but then realized that have peanuts in them and not meant to have peanuts in things that provide for kids and we are hoping that kids will come.


Do you not have just Chocolate Chips? without the Peanuts?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you not have just Chocolate Chips? without the Peanuts?


Peanut paste is one of the ingredients of the Scotcheroos. They being scotheroos not the choc bits.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> She did- seemed to enjoy herself- including her Weetbix that she always has here even if it was afternoon! A number of new words including some that Vick hasn't yet heard. including Weetbix and inthere -just one word! Weetbix was important becuase I was trying to feed her something I felt more appropriate to the afternoon! Vicky had a nice relaxing couple of hours just reading on the couch undisturbed.


Aaaw clever girl, she know when she goes to your place she needs weetbix. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> They do look good- never found butterscotch chips here- Cathy have you seen them?
> Started thinking that could use two lots of choc bits and do them for tomorrow but then realized that have peanuts in them and not meant to have peanuts in things that provide for kids and we are hoping that kids will come.
> 
> I assume Cocoa Krispies are Coco Pops-just like a chocolate milkshake only crunchy


No I havent, and I have googled to see if there is an equivelent here but it doesnt seem so.

Can you make honey joys instead...corn flakes? LOL. Fairy bread, jelly with choc frogs in them. Umm just trying to think of other little kids yummy stuff. Serena REALLY REALLY loves those Wizz Fizz marshmallow cones... they come in a packet of about 6., they have sprinkles on top.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences on the loss of your dear friend Marikayknits. Gentle hugs.


Marikayknits said:


> Today I lost a very dear friend. She passed away in her sleep after a myriad of health problems for several years. But she always seemed to snap back and be just herself. We were friends for over forty years, since her son and my daughter were in first grade. We had so many good times over the years, but were always there for each other in the bad times too. You all know, the kind of friend you call right away when something happens in your life. I shall sorely miss her. Rest In Peace, dear Betty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

True!


Poledra65 said:


> Ah yes, a very big reward, a new wardrobe. :sm04:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry that Mocha hurt himself. I hope it is nothing serious and will heal quickly poor little guy.


Poledra65 said:


> It really is, I would have had a lot more pics if Mocha hadn't hurt himself, you should have seen us, I was carrying Ryssa which I expected as she can only go so far on those short legs with luxating patella's, David carrying Mocha because he had tweaked his hip/thigh, and poor little Gizmo just chugging along. lol
> Gizmo was like, what? why are we at the car again, I'm ready to go. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope your migraine eases soon especially with E arriving! 


darowil said:


> I'm waiting for Vicky to arrive with Elizabeth. Brett is flat out in bed and Vicky is only feeling 40% so asked if I would like one little girl for a while- she is very bored! Just not fair being well and your parents at about 40% between them is it? Just as well the migraine is a mild one


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


sugarsugar said:


> Your day out sounds lovely. I hope if the xray doesnt show anything that there will be other test done to find out what on earth is causing this on your hands.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning to all those down under. Got up at 5:30 a.m. and have the last load of green beans in the canner now. Did put about a quart in the freezer rather than do another load with just one quart. Hannah is off to work this morning; sure is nice having her home! DH is headed to the flea market for his usual Sunday outing. When my kids were little I made rice krispie squares, scoteroos, etc. all the time for them. We all still love rice krispie squares.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning to all those down under. Got up at 5:30 a.m. and have the last load of green beans in the canner now. Did put about a quart in the freezer rather than do another load with just one quart. Hannah is off to work this morning; sure is nice having her home! DH is headed to the flea market for his usual Sunday outing. When my kids were little I made rice krispie squares, scoteroos, etc. all the time for them. We all still love rice krispie squares.


Good morning Gwen. You are a busy bee again.... :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> She did- seemed to enjoy herself- including her Weetbix that she always has here even if it was afternoon! A number of new words including some that Vick hasn't yet heard. including Weetbix and inthere -just one word! Weetbix was important becuase I was trying to feed her something I felt more appropriate to the afternoon! Vicky had a nice relaxing couple of hours just reading on the couch undisturbed.


My daughter ate Weetabix all the time day and night. We measured bowls in how many Weetabix would it hold! She still does and she is in her 40s!!!!! It could be a lot worse :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hey, Joy, the friends I visited in SC in March live in Mt. Pleasant. I really enjoyed my time there even if it was unseasonably chilly.


I love Charleston, it is so beautiful and does not feel like a city. Love the sea coast and seafood.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Worrisome that the left is now sore as well as numb. This still makes me wonder if you have carpal tunnel entrapment and/or cervical myopathy. It could be a combined set of problems. Hoping that you will be able to get your disability without any problems and perhaps a diagnosis with possible treatment options as well. This is a disaster for your knitting skills if it continues.


It might be easier to deal with if it were carpal tunnel. Something to consider along with the cervical myopathy. I was concerned about that and think it is quite common for those of us who do a lot of knitting. Hope that would be a lot easier to deal with if it turns out to be the problem.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marykay, my condolences on the loss of your friend.
KayeJo, enjoyed your pics.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Marykay, my condolences on the loss of your friend.
> KayeJo, enjoyed your pics.


Marykay, sincere condolences on the loss of your special friend. So sorry to hear this.

Free with Sassafras about the photos. Enjoy sharing on other's locations and travels.

Wow, just got sick. Hope I'm not coming down with something.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Today I lost a very dear friend. She passed away in her sleep after a myriad of health problems for several years. But she always seemed to snap back and be just herself. We were friends for over forty years, since her son and my daughter were in first grade. We had so many good times over the years, but were always there for each other in the bad times too. You all know, the kind of friend you call right away when something happens in your life. I shall sorely miss her. Rest In Peace, dear Betty.


Sending you a hug. It sounds like you were the best of friends. I hope your good memories will help you through this very difficult loss.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hope you enjoy water exercise. I water jogged 45 min. yesterday. I wear an aquajog vest and jog up and down lane.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello ladies and Sam , hoping you are feeling better and coming home soon
> I've got a bit of a problem with my left hand for some reason it's been painful on and off all week but today it's been really painful and I've not been able to use it at all so I'm typing right handed please forgive any spelling mishaps or maybe they will raise a giggle . ????
> 
> Daralene glad you arrived home safely from your travels and do hope your brother can hopefully find a new job soon , maybe then his depression may lift .
> ...


Hoping your hand is much better today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No I havent, and I have googled to see if there is an equivelent here but it doesnt seem so.
> 
> Can you make honey joys instead...corn flakes? LOL. Fairy bread, jelly with choc frogs in them. Umm just trying to think of other little kids yummy stuff. Serena REALLY REALLY loves those Wizz Fizz marshmallow cones... they come in a packet of about 6., they have sprinkles on top.


I assume what I call honey crackles? They need cooking and don't have an oven. Weber may not work.
Someone is doing Fairy Bread,
Now the frogs in a pond could be good for knitting- with all the frogging we do!
Elizabeth was reading today and found a page with cookies on it. Num Num she said and kept going back to the page. Won't be long before she is looking for unhealthy food it seems!I got sugar out to put in my coffee and she thought we were going to do some cooking so wanted to get on the chair to help out. If only I had got the ingredients for the crackles she could have helped me- not that she is yet eating this type of thing.
But clearly time I came up with things she can help me with that are healthy and don't need an oven.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> On Sunday When it first happened I wondered if i had knocked without knowing but there was no bump or bruise then the pain went , only to come back a couple of days later but only when I tried to push on it , now today it's very painful I haven't been able to do anything with it at all , tonight it looks as if it swollen round 2 of my knuckles


Sounds like a trip to the dr. Perhaps you got something in it when you were gardening?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> My daughter ate Weetabix all the time day and night. We measured bowls in how many Weetabix would it hold! She still does and she is in her 40s!!!!! It could be a lot worse :sm24:


Well we have a star rating now on many foods- 5 being the best.Weetbix have a 5 star rating and she doesn't have sugar so along with milk is a very good option. And it is only us who determine when a food is eaten after all. But it makes us laugh that Weetbix is such a central part to coming to Grandmas.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all: Thanks, Tami: Nice job and I love the recipes. Thanks Kate and Margaret as always.
> 
> Today was a nothing day for me as I kept to my bed and popping Advil. Better tonight so hope to be at Stitches MW tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Hope they can find what is wrong.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *update on Sam*
> Just now got a message from Heidi. I'm just going to retype what she wrote; easier that way.
> 
> "Just wanted to give you an update My dad is doing ok I think he's getting down though. He's going to be going to skilled nursing for a few weeks possibly tomorrow if they can it arranged. He's going to Brookview where Alexis works. I hope I can get him to gain some weight he is down to 99 pounds."


Prayers continue for Sam.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Well we have a star rating now on many foods- 5 being the best.Weetbix have a 5 star rating and she doesn't have sugar so along with milk is a very good option. And it is only us who determine when a food is eaten after all. But it makes us laugh that Weetbix is such a central part to coming to Grandmas.


 ???? DD doesn't have sugar either. They are a healthy pair. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sonja, you not only knit beautifully, but you type better with one hand than I do with two.
> 
> Thank you all for getting us started.
> Hi from the lake. We usually go back early Sunday afternoon, but this weekend we are staying until Monday. My girls will be back soon, so my precious days at the lake are numbered???? However, plans are in place for a wedding at the lake a few days before Christmas. That will be wonderful! My children's half sister will marry her sweet fiancé. It will be small, but joyful.


Congratulations!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Teddy bear said:


> Can you believe this - August 5th and it is 60 degrees in Chicago, Illinois area, cooler by the lake!


What suburb of Chicago are you in? I drive through the area sometimes. I wonder also if nursenikkirnbsn is in Rockford IL. It is wonderful in Michigan as well. Yesterday I took the boys to a ribfest festival to look at an opportunity to have Matthew take advantage of next year. It would give him an opportunity to sell his cards and other work for a weekend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David learned one of my favorite songs to play for me for my birthday, Every Rose Has It's Thorns by Poison, wasn't that so sweet? He plays it pretty good too. :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thank you, ladies, for starting us off this week.
> 
> The pam coating sounds so much better than buying the ones from the store. I might even try the refrigerator pickles, although I won't make too much.
> 
> I hope Sam is improving. Has anyone heard from Heidi?


That's why I broke the recipe down! I often only make a couple of pints at a time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was at the football today (which we did win but not easily against the bottom team so nothing to be too proud of) meant to be terrible weather but it held of so no rain but sounds like the rain is arriving now.
> But something made me realise that we haven't heard from Jynx for a while- has anyone heard from her? She hasn't posted on KP since the 23rd July and I don't remember her saying she would be away, but I could well have forgotten. It's also possible that something has been said in the first 7 pages here.


I saw her on Facebook on Friday. Maybe busy, since it's not been long since her mom passed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the welcome back. I have been incapacitated with a trapped nerve since Easter but have been referred to a spinal surgeon. Knitting is slow.


So sorry that you have had to endure this. I know it can be frustrating. I suspect Julie is frustrated as well right now. I am hoping Jeanette's husband gets some relief as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jynx has been at the celebration of life for her Mom and has ageed to do some transcription services for DD's company. She's doing fine and except for the binder as a reminder, she's pretty much recovered from her health ordeals.


Thank you


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I assume what I call honey crackles? They need cooking and don't have an oven. Weber may not work.
> Someone is doing Fairy Bread,
> Now the frogs in a pond could be good for knitting- with all the frogging we do!
> Elizabeth was reading today and found a page with cookies on it. Num Num she said and kept going back to the page. Won't be long before she is looking for unhealthy food it seems!I got sugar out to put in my coffee and she thought we were going to do some cooking so wanted to get on the chair to help out. If only I had got the ingredients for the crackles she could have helped me- not that she is yet eating this type of thing.
> But clearly time I came up with things she can help me with that are healthy and don't need an oven.


Ooops forgot you had no oven! LOL. Umm well I need to put on my thinking cap then.... pancakes? Have you ever made those vanilla slices using instant pudding and cream and lattice biscuits.? No cooking needed just a fridge.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> My "pants coating" uses only flour and crisco. It does not separate.


Oh oh! Did I get an extra letter in there? I really need to spell check when on the computer! Sorry. :sm12:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am just popping in to how everyone is fairing. So sorry to hear of Sam being in hospital. Hugs for Julie and everyone else who is struggling with health issues.


Nice to see you. Hope all is well and you are just busy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Alexis wasn't it?


Alexis works at the nursing home. I think Bailey still works at Bob Evans and maybe someplace else as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the welcome back. I have been incapacitated with a trapped nerve since Easter but have been referred to a spinal surgeon. Knitting is slow.


Prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I must admit to having figured that out- but couldn't resist teasing. Auto-correct can be a pain, but also good often and does give some great laughs.


 :sm01:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Does Matthew already know what his picture will be? When I look at the eye, I'm thinking of a blue jay.


He is working from a photo from my niece, his cousin. Hopefully I will get a new update today.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> So far, I think 2 more pattern repeats to make a 6 inch leg before cuff.


Looks great.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm01:


Me too????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm01:


Me too!????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thought on substitutes for butterscotch chips: Use Heath chips or butterscotch pudding? Or, melted Snickers, etc. I'll have to experiment once I'm back home. We're on the road to TN.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

For those with hand problems, suggest it is time for a definitive test to determine exactly what is going on. I know that most of us prefer to think that all will be well if we just wait it out, but the problem arises that if the nerve is trapped it will be strangulated and not totally recover or not recover at all. This is no time for waiting and bravery. Check out this link to two tests that really need to be done to determine the problem. http://www.healthline.com/health/nerve-conduction-velocity#overview1.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> She did- seemed to enjoy herself- including her Weetbix that she always has here even if it was afternoon! A number of new words including some that Vick hasn't yet heard. including Weetbix and inthere -just one word! Weetbix was important becuase I was trying to feed her something I felt more appropriate to the afternoon! Vicky had a nice relaxing couple of hours just reading on the couch undisturbed.


Sounds like you both had fun , and mum had a nice relaxing afternoon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> My daughter ate Weetabix all the time day and night. We measured bowls in how many Weetabix would it hold! She still does and she is in her 40s!!!!! It could be a lot worse :sm24:


I used to have it for breakfast as a child, never touch them now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hoping your hand is much better today.


Thank you , yes much better I can use it again with only a slight twinge to the top of my hand if I move it a certain way, still going to make an appointment to see doctor as this is twice in one week it has happened


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> Not unusual to get holes there. I pick up a stitch from between the instep and the heel (go into a stitch not just a loop) and then decrease on the next row. You also look like you have a few on the side that can be improved by pulling the cable right next to the needle for the first stitch or two (knitting the second stitch tightly might help but to me it looks like you simply need to be sure that every time the cable is snug against the needle to begin with. Most of them are fine, and the small ones will probably work out when worn and especially once washed. For the big one you are likely to need to use some thread to pull it together.
> If you go to my workshop the heel hole is addressed.


Thank you, I will go back and look it up. Actually, some of the smaller ones you see are from laziness and not wanting to go back and figure out why I ended up with an extra stitch so I just did a decrease to get back to the right number.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> I think Rice Bubbles are Rice Krispies.
> https://www.kelloggs.com.au/en_AU/products/rice-bubbles-product.html


Awesome name


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , yes much better I can use it again with only a slight twinge to the top of my hand if I move it a certain way, still going to make an appointment to see doctor as this is twice in one week it has happened


Great that you are going to see your doctor. You could have a small hairline fracture and not know it. Good on you !


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> What suburb of Chicago are you in? I drive through the area sometimes. I wonder also if nursenikkirnbsn is in Rockford IL. It is wonderful in Michigan as well. Yesterday I took the boys to a ribfest festival to look at an opportunity to have Matthew take advantage of next year. It would give him an opportunity to sell his cards and other work for a weekend.


Yes, I am in Rockford IL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Peanut paste is one of the ingredients of the Scotcheroos. They being scotheroos not the choc bits.


Obviously had not read through- I tend to dismiss all references to sugar these days.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is chilly for this time of year. It has been cooler here in GA the past week too. Makes me wonder if we are in for a much colder winter than last year.


At about 10:15 am here, it's about 64F. Quite cool for an early August morning


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> So sorry that you have had to endure this. I know it can be frustrating. I suspect Julie is frustrated as well right now. I am hoping Jeanette's husband gets some relief as well.


A bit down about it, Mary- maybe something will come of today's appointment.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update on my weight loss; now have lost 52 lbs. Only 48 to go! DH took these pictures this morning (he's so proud of me). The top is a size medium! Never thought I'd see that size again in my lifetime. Feel so good!!! And yes, I a proud of me too and not ashamed to say so.


???? :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Alexis works at the nursing home. I think Bailey still works at Bob Evans and maybe someplace else as well.


And I have forgotten the details now, whatever - prayers that all is going well for Sam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kensbarb said:


> This is the first time that I have read the Knitting Tea Party. There are photos listed which I would love to see but need instructions on how to do it. I clicked on a title but nothing happened. I have never had any formal instructions on the workings of a computer and have no one to ask. If some kind, patient soul could guide me I would be so grateful. I have a version 7, Micro Soft computer.


Welcome to our tea party! We hope you will visit often. I am sure by now someone has explained the photos.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My current progress on toe up socks, and pic of the hole in the heel. Any ideas on what I did wrong?


Those are gorgeous! You really didn't do anything wrong. If it really bothers you, instead of picking up the stitch there, go to the row below it and pick up that stitch. You can also use yarn and needle to sew it closed.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A bit down about it, Mary- maybe something will come of today's appointment.


Appropriately so. This is a major setback for you since you are such an excellent and creative knitter. Thinking of you as you see your doctor. Think it is appropriate to say, "I wonder if I don't have bilateral carpal tunnel syndrome as well. Can we test for that so we will know for sure?" Sometimes one has to be a bit forceful to get results, as well you know.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you, I seem to always gravitate towards bright colors


Bright colors cheer us up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene- not sure at all, the left is getting sore as well as numb, but I do see the doctor tomorrow for my Disability Application- that must be done to keep the supply of money coming.
> Supposed to rain today, but I did have a nice trip out yesterday with my friend Eva, we had Sushi for lunch, and drove down to Pokeno where they have a shop that specialises in Icecream- I had Peppermint with Chocolate chips, and Eva had a Passionfruit one. It started out sunny, but was quite cloudy by the time we got home.


Hope the paperwork and dr visit goes well. So nice you could have a nice day out yesterday!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes she was. Believe me at another 48 lbs I will not be a twiggy. I still am considered obese and 48 lbs will put me at 154. I maintained for years at 127-130 and still was not thin and I'm certainly not going for thin at my age. Just want to be comfortable and healthy and hopefully off of some of my meds. I did order myself a new bathing suit and it should be here Wednesday so am planning on going back to the YWCO swim exercise class with a friend on Thursday. My friend from high school say my post on FB and had to come over today. I loaned her my Bone Broth diet book and we talked for hours about it. I got a call from her later saying she has ordered the book and is going to give it a try. Like me, she has tried every diet around
> and seeing how many of the foods I have eliminated she hopes to be successful. I'll be going with her to the water exercise class.


The book came up in my list of free books a week or so ago, so down loaded it to my kindle.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Today I lost a very dear friend. She passed away in her sleep after a myriad of health problems for several years. But she always seemed to snap back and be just herself. We were friends for over forty years, since her son and my daughter were in first grade. We had so many good times over the years, but were always there for each other in the bad times too. You all know, the kind of friend you call right away when something happens in your life. I shall sorely miss her. Rest In Peace, dear Betty.


My condolences.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm waiting for Vicky to arrive with Elizabeth. Brett is flat out in bed and Vicky is only feeling 40% so asked if I would like one little girl for a while- she is very bored! Just not fair being well and your parents at about 40% between them is it? Just as well the migraine is a mild one


I sure hope that they both feel better soon and that they don't pass whatever it is, on to you and David, and/or Elizabeth. 
Hopefully your migraine disappeared as quickly as E showed up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those look wonderful. I wish I was there!


It is pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> She did- seemed to enjoy herself- including her Weetbix that she always has here even if it was afternoon! A number of new words including some that Vick hasn't yet heard. including Weetbix and inthere -just one word! Weetbix was important becuase I was trying to feed her something I felt more appropriate to the afternoon! Vicky had a nice relaxing couple of hours just reading on the couch undisturbed.


That is good, that you both had a good afternoon. 
LOL! Weetbix is a great word since she loves them. I like inthere. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry that Mocha hurt himself. I hope it is nothing serious and will heal quickly poor little guy.


He seems to be just fine now, I'll take them to the park this afternoon and see how he goes. I think he just twisted it when we were headed out there, trying to stand in the back seat and the front seat at the same time and then falling off the back seat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marykay, my condolences on the loss of your friend.
> KayeJo, enjoyed your pics.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Marykay, sincere condolences on the loss of your special friend. So sorry to hear this.
> 
> Free with Sassafras about the photos. Enjoy sharing on other's locations and travels.
> 
> Wow, just got sick. Hope I'm not coming down with something.


I sure hope that you are not coming down with anything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I assume what I call honey crackles? They need cooking and don't have an oven. Weber may not work.
> Someone is doing Fairy Bread,
> Now the frogs in a pond could be good for knitting- with all the frogging we do!
> Elizabeth was reading today and found a page with cookies on it. Num Num she said and kept going back to the page. Won't be long before she is looking for unhealthy food it seems!I got sugar out to put in my coffee and she thought we were going to do some cooking so wanted to get on the chair to help out. If only I had got the ingredients for the crackles she could have helped me- not that she is yet eating this type of thing.
> But clearly time I came up with things she can help me with that are healthy and don't need an oven.


It's great that she wants to cook.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Looks great.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thought on substitutes for butterscotch chips: Use Heath chips or butterscotch pudding? Or, melted Snickers, etc. I'll have to experiment once I'm back home. We're on the road to TN.


Have a great trip!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , yes much better I can use it again with only a slight twinge to the top of my hand if I move it a certain way, still going to make an appointment to see doctor as this is twice in one week it has happened


Great that it's much better, but glad you're going to see the doctor about it anyway.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I don't have the excuse of no coffee or time of day (though do have a slight migraine so that could be my excuse) but thought the same as you first.


Is the nasty weather causing the migraine?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A bit down about it, Mary- maybe something will come of today's appointment.


I hope that the appointment today goes well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up, so I'm going to go get David's cooler ready to go when he's ready to leave.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm waiting for Vicky to arrive with Elizabeth. Brett is flat out in bed and Vicky is only feeling 40% so asked if I would like one little girl for a while- she is very bored! Just not fair being well and your parents at about 40% between them is it? Just as well the migraine is a mild one


Hope they are better soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> So sorry that you have had to endure this. I know it can be frustrating. I suspect Julie is frustrated as well right now. I am hoping Jeanette's husband gets some relief as well.


Thank you. The frustration is difficult. I had a physiotherapist who made matters worse.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

pacer said:


> Matthew is doing layering to get the dimensions on his drawing.


That is so amazing. Looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Appropriately so. This is a major setback for you since you are such an excellent and creative knitter. Thinking of you as you see your doctor. Think it is appropriate to say, "I wonder if I don't have bilateral carpal tunnel syndrome as well. Can we test for that so we will know for sure?" Sometimes one has to be a bit forceful to get results, as well you know.


Re:Julie's hands.
Exactly, if you don't advocate for yourself they sometimes put it off. I think. You really need to push for some quick answers. If it's a pinched nerve you can end up with permanent damage. My old babysitter had a pinched nerve in her back & was sent to Saskatoon but the surgery wasn't done soon enough & after 25 years she still has no feeling in her bum & has to use a catheter so not something to play with


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> So far, I think 2 more pattern repeats to make a 6 inch leg before cuff.


Those are looking great. 
I have a love/hate relationship with socks. 
I have made slippers for everyone before but never socks and I am not crazy about the crochet versions I have seen.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> For those with hand problems, suggest it is time for a definitive test to determine exactly what is going on. I know that most of us prefer to think that all will be well if we just wait it out, but the problem arises that if the nerve is trapped it will be strangulated and not totally recover or not recover at all. This is no time for waiting and bravery. Check out this link to two tests that really need to be done to determine the problem. http://www.healthline.com/health/nerve-conduction-velocity#overview1.


For nearly four months I have been forestalled by a physiotherapist who would not send my for an x Ray as she kept telling me I was getting better. I was not.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , yes much better I can use it again with only a slight twinge to the top of my hand if I move it a certain way, still going to make an appointment to see doctor as this is twice in one week it has happened


That is a great idea :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, the puffed wheat cake recipe I posted a couple of weeks ago is a good no bake thing or you could do the popcorn cake. Have you done Unbaked cookies- chocolate, coconut oatmeal? That's about all the no bake recipes I can think of off the top of my head.

Sonja, I hope you can figure out what's wrong with your hand.

Daralene, hope you aren't getting the flu.


There are 4 hummingbirds fighting over my feeder just now, just like an airport out there???? They are such cute little birds.

The grass is still really wet but when it dries I need to get out & get some stuff from the garden- potatoes, carrots cucumbers, beans & a few rasberries. I asked DIL a few days ago if I could borrow her ice cream maker, she gave it to me, said she was going to get rid of it as she didn't use it????I know it's an expensive one that was given to them as a wedding gift???? I GKs love the raspberry ice cream I make & it will be much easier with the machine so that's something we can do Tuesday. I have them Tuesday to Thursday this coming week 
Well, I better get off here, I tried sewing some cotton with the little sewing machine the other day but was thinking I better try it with some fleece before the time is up that it can be returned as that may be something GD would want to sew.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Those are looking great.
> I have a love/hate relationship with socks.
> I have made slippers for everyone before but never socks and I am not crazy about the crochet versions I have seen.


Yes, I agree with you, I haven't seen many pair of crocheted socks that I like, they are much more bulky than knitted and I don't want to have to seam if I don't have to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> For nearly four months I have been forestalled by a physiotherapist who would not send my for an x Ray as she kept telling me I was getting better. I was not.


Oh no!! I think that that physiotherapist needs to be reported to someone, is there anyone that you can to to over her head?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> For nearly four months I have been forestalled by a physiotherapist who would not send my for an x Ray as she kept telling me I was getting better. I was not.


That is so frustrating, when my shoulder was giving so much trouble I was sent there, they didn't make it worse, fortunately, but sure didn't help.
Don't know why she wouldn't let you,have an X-ray. 
My friend was having hip pain & the quack doctor we had in town at the time sluffed her off as a complainer, she was sent for physio which did nothing & finally when she saw a different physio that one felt something"weird" in her hip & requested X-rays, by that time the Osteosarcoma was so advanced that she spent 2'years in absolutely terrible pain & misery

I know too. Many X-rays aren't good for you but it makes me crazy that people are left in pain


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update on my weight loss; now have lost 52 lbs. Only 48 to go! DH took these pictures this morning (he's so proud of me). The top is a size medium! Never thought I'd see that size again in my lifetime. Feel so good!!! And yes, I a proud of me too and not ashamed to say so.


You are looking fantastic!! 
I had been losing weight before I moved back to Alabama but have gained nearly every pound back...it is so frustrating and I am attributing it to the stress. I do a LOT of stress eating just to keep from blowing my top


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is so frustrating, when my shoulder was giving so much trouble I was sent there, they didn't make it worse, fortunately, but sure didn't help.
> Don't know why she wouldn't let you,have an X-ray.
> My friend was having hip pain & the quack doctor we had in town at the time sluffed her off as a complainer, she was sent for physio which did nothing & finally when she saw a different physio that one felt something"weird" in her hip & requested X-rays, by that time the Osteosarcoma was so advanced that she spent 2'years in absolutely terrible pain & misery
> 
> I know too. Many X-rays aren't good for you but it makes me crazy that people are left in pain


OMG!! That's awful!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> You are looking fantastic!!
> I had been losing weight before I moved back to Alabama but have gained nearly every pound back...it is so frustrating and I am attributing it to the stress. I do a LOT of stress eating just to keep from blowing my top


Stress is horrible for weight loss.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all. I have read up to page 14 so half way through at this point. I am sure I will have tons more to catch up when I get back again. 
I had DGD J Friday night thru Sat evening then swapped for DGS C thru Sun evening and then will swap one more time for DGD G thru Monday. I took the older 2 for a new pair of shoes as school starts back on Monday. Have had a great time so far and it is so nice to have them one at a time once in a while.
I finally got my glasses and I really like them. I had been so long without that there is an adjustment time but it isn't too bad. When funds permit I will order a pair of sunglasses from the same place.
TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> For nearly four months I have been forestalled by a physiotherapist who would not send my for an x Ray as she kept telling me I was getting better. I was not.


Oh no that's terrible , you are the one who should know if it's getting better not her


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Managed to finally finish my socks, different pattern to what I usually use , different heel and hearts down the side but was fairly easy pattern although I used size 3 mm needles as pattern said would use smaller ones if i ever knit them again


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My current progress on toe up socks, and pic of the hole in the heel. Any ideas on what I did wrong?


Nice colourful socks. Did you perhaps not carry a yarn over? You can always take a piece of yarn and weave it in to close up the hole.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene- not sure at all, the left is getting sore as well as numb, but I do see the doctor tomorrow for my Disability Application- that must be done to keep the supply of money coming.
> Supposed to rain today, but I did have a nice trip out yesterday with my friend Eva, we had Sushi for lunch, and drove down to Pokeno where they have a shop that specialises in Icecream- I had Peppermint with Chocolate chips, and Eva had a Passionfruit one. It started out sunny, but was quite cloudy by the time we got home.


Ice cream sounds good.

I just heard on the news that some idiot in British Columbia set off firecrackers. Considering that fires are still raging there, I wonder what he was using for brains. I think he's likely to get a hefty fine..at least, I hope so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Appropriately so. This is a major setback for you since you are such an excellent and creative knitter. Thinking of you as you see your doctor. Think it is appropriate to say, "I wonder if I don't have bilateral carpal tunnel syndrome as well. Can we test for that so we will know for sure?" Sometimes one has to be a bit forceful to get results, as well you know.


I've been making a list in my diary. Rain. I am getting tired of that too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope the paperwork and dr visit goes well. So nice you could have a nice day out yesterday!


Thanks, Tami.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My sister is at her cabin at the lake so we went for a visit this morning & when we got back my brother was here picking rasberries, he was happy to go home with 2 gallons & said he may come back for more.
> I got my house cleaned & an waiting for my floors to dry, I think that will take a while as it's very muggy today. I hope it doesn't brew up anything nasty


You must have a very BIG raspberry patch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that the appointment today goes well.


Hope so too.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been making a list in my diary. Rain. I am getting tired of that too.


Wish you could send some of your rain to us! Good you have been making a list. Be forceful, don't be afraid to make sure that the doctor knows that the neck brace is NOT helping and you want a definitive diagnosis proved with the appropriate tests so the correct help may be obtained. Hoping things go well today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay Jeanette, it's a really tricky recipe I use. Lol, the tricky part is I have to go to Cheyenne to get it.
> David really loves it and it has great flavor.


I must look for curry in packages. I only see the ones in jars and I can't use them fast enough to warrant buying a jar.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Photos from Guernsey.


Beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Re:Julie's hands.
> Exactly, if you don't advocate for yourself they sometimes put it off. I think. You really need to push for some quick answers. If it's a pinched nerve you can end up with permanent damage. My old babysitter had a pinched nerve in her back & was sent to Saskatoon but the surgery wasn't done soon enough & after 25 years she still has no feeling in her bum & has to use a catheter so not something to play with


Point taken.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Today I lost a very dear friend. She passed away in her sleep after a myriad of health problems for several years. But she always seemed to snap back and be just herself. We were friends for over forty years, since her son and my daughter were in first grade. We had so many good times over the years, but were always there for each other in the bad times too. You all know, the kind of friend you call right away when something happens in your life. I shall sorely miss her. Rest In Peace, dear Betty.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Managed to finally finish my socks, different pattern to what I usually use , different heel and hearts down the side but was fairly easy pattern although I used size 3 mm needles as pattern said would use smaller ones if i ever knit them again


Looking good, Sonja!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm waiting for Vicky to arrive with Elizabeth. Brett is flat out in bed and Vicky is only feeling 40% so asked if I would like one little girl for a while- she is very bored! Just not fair being well and your parents at about 40% between them is it? Just as well the migraine is a mild one


Hope they are both 100% soon, and your migraine goes quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wish you could send some of your rain to us! Good you have been making a list. Be forceful, don't be afraid to make sure that the doctor knows that the neck brace is NOT helping and you want a definitive diagnosis proved with the appropriate tests so the correct help may be obtained. Hoping things go well today.


We could solve a lot of problems if rain happened more evenly.
And thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I must look for curry in packages. I only see the ones in jars and I can't use them fast enough to warrant buying a jar.


I find them really good- just watch for mild, or hot somewhere on the package.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Here is pic of scarf yarn bag, crocheted on 10mm hook. An easy project taking just over 4 hours to do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good, Sonja!


Thank you Julie


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Is the virus shawl easy to make Heather as I'm thinking of giving it a try .?


Very easy. Once foundation is done of is simple 4 row repeat to size you desire

Easy to follow directions can be found in YouTube


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Very easy. Once foundation is done of is simple 4 row repeat to size you desire
> 
> Easy to follow directions can be found in YouTube


Thank you I'll take a look


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *update on Sam*
> Just now got a message from Heidi. I'm just going to retype what she wrote; easier that way.
> 
> "Just wanted to give you an update My dad is doing ok I think he's getting down though. He's going to be going to skilled nursing for a few weeks possibly tomorrow if they can it arranged. He's going to Brookview where Alexis works. I hope I can get him to gain some weight he is down to 99 pounds."


Oh my lordy. Hoping they do find what is wrong and get his appetite going again. That is dangerously underweight for anyone. Have Heidi pass on hugs please


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew is doing layering to get the dimensions on his drawing.


Lovely. Look forward to seeing the end result


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Managed to finally finish my socks, different pattern to what I usually use , different heel and hearts down the side but was fairly easy pattern although I used size 3 mm needles as pattern said would use smaller ones if i ever knit them again


Those are beautiful. Love the colors!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. I have read up to page 14 so half way through at this point. I am sure I will have tons more to catch up when I get back again.
> I had DGD J Friday night thru Sat evening then swapped for DGS C thru Sun evening and then will swap one more time for DGD G thru Monday. I took the older 2 for a new pair of shoes as school starts back on Monday. Have had a great time so far and it is so nice to have them one at a time once in a while.
> I finally got my glasses and I really like them. I had been so long without that there is an adjustment time but it isn't too bad. When funds permit I will order a pair of sunglasses from the same place.
> TTYL


Have fun with the grands. 
Great that your new glasses have arrived and seem to be working correctly. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Managed to finally finish my socks, different pattern to what I usually use , different heel and hearts down the side but was fairly easy pattern although I used size 3 mm needles as pattern said would use smaller ones if i ever knit them again


I love those socks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I must look for curry in packages. I only see the ones in jars and I can't use them fast enough to warrant buying a jar.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is pic of scarf yarn bag, crocheted on 10mm hook. An easy project taking just over 4 hours to do.


That's really neat.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love your socks. I knit my tan pair at Sunday AA meeting.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh my lordy. Hoping they do find what is wrong and get his appetite going again. That is dangerously underweight for anyone. Have Heidi pass on hugs please


Thoughts and Prayers for Dad and your family.

Can I send him an extra 50 or 100 lbs. Of mine? Please!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Those are beautiful. Love the colors!


Thank you Marilyn.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I love those socks.


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Today I lost a very dear friend. She passed away in her sleep after a myriad of health problems for several years. But she always seemed to snap back and be just herself. We were friends for over forty years, since her son and my daughter were in first grade. We had so many good times over the years, but were always there for each other in the bad times too. You all know, the kind of friend you call right away when something happens in your life. I shall sorely miss her. Rest In Peace, dear Betty.


Prayers ar this sad time.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Managed to finally finish my socks, different pattern to what I usually use , different heel and hearts down the side but was fairly easy pattern although I used size 3 mm needles as pattern said would use smaller ones if i ever knit them again


They look very nice!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is pic of scarf yarn bag, crocheted on 10mm hook. An easy project taking just over 4 hours to do.


I like that! Pattern?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

busyworkerbee said:


> Very easy. Once foundation is done of is simple 4 row repeat to size you desire
> 
> Easy to follow directions can be found in YouTube


I agree, the videos are sooooo helpful, and it really is an easy pattern that works in many different yarn weights and types and different size hooks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Managed to finally finish my socks, different pattern to what I usually use , different heel and hearts down the side but was fairly easy pattern although I used size 3 mm needles as pattern said would use smaller ones if i ever knit them again


Very nice


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Ice cream sounds good.
> 
> I just heard on the news that some idiot in British Columbia set off firecrackers. Considering that fires are still raging there, I wonder what he was using for brains. I think he's likely to get a hefty fine..at least, I hope so.


It never ceases to amaze how stupid some people are, I hope they throw the book at him


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

My alpaca yarn, with the name of the animal it came from, so soft!

www.creekwoodalpacas.com


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> You must have a very BIG raspberry patch.


He picked those at DS patch across the road as older sons inlaws picked mine Friday, they got 3.5 gallons & they are red again. My patch is too big but it's so productive I don't have the heart to till it out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Point taken.


I wasn't trying to scare you but you have to get your doctor to get off his butt????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is pic of scarf yarn bag, crocheted on 10mm hook. An easy project taking just over 4 hours to do.


Looks great, Heather


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love your socks. I knit my tan pair at Sunday AA meeting.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> They look very nice!


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I agree, the videos are sooooo helpful, and it really is an easy pattern that works in many different yarn weights and types and different size hooks


So easy enough for a learner like me to make ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I tried out the little sewing machine & it sewed fleece so should be OK for GD
I spent several hours weeding/ picking in the garden, I may have planted more than the 2 of us can eatððð
This mornings pickings


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My alpaca yarn, with the name of the animal it came from, so soft!
> 
> www.creekwoodalpacas.com


Lovely yarn. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I tried out the little sewing machine & it sewed fleece so should be OK for GD
> I spent several hours weeding/ picking in the garden, I may have planted more than the 2 of us can eatððð
> This mornings pickings


YUM!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I tried out the little sewing machine & it sewed fleece so should be OK for GD
> I spent several hours weeding/ picking in the garden, I may have planted more than the 2 of us can eatððð
> This mornings pickings


Nothing unusual there then ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning folks, been busy working on Ella's cross stitch Pooh bear over weekend. 
Condolences to all who have bereavements, so many sad losses this year.
Great work on the sock knitting going on. I'm in awe of your talents, as never tried to do socks. 
Stu and I have decided not to renew our rugby league team membership next year. They have had such bad form, we just don't feel like giving our support anymore. Some of the best players, have been headhunted for the big bucks paid overseas, which leaves our team in disarray sadly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very nice


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> So easy enough for a learner like me to make ?


If you don't mind stopping and rewinding a few times, yes.

Speaking of virus shawls, here is my WIP of trying one in size 10 crochet thread.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wasn't trying to scare you but you have to get your doctor to get off his butt????


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> If you don't mind stopping and rewinding a few times, yes.
> 
> Speaking of virus shawls, here is my WIP of trying one in size 10 crochet thread.


Very pretty! :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no!! I think that that physiotherapist needs to be reported to someone, is there anyone that you can to to over her head?


It has been very difficult as it is a pilot scheme and there is no superior so to speak. Still I have been referred now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is so frustrating, when my shoulder was giving so much trouble I was sent there, they didn't make it worse, fortunately, but sure didn't help.
> Don't know why she wouldn't let you,have an X-ray.
> My friend was having hip pain & the quack doctor we had in town at the time sluffed her off as a complainer, she was sent for physio which did nothing & finally when she saw a different physio that one felt something"weird" in her hip & requested X-rays, by that time the Osteosarcoma was so advanced that she spent 2'years in absolutely terrible pain & misery
> 
> I know too. Many X-rays aren't good for you but it makes me crazy that people are left in pain


That is shocking.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no that's terrible , you are the one who should know if it's getting better not her


That is what I thought but no I was told off as I questioned her :sm16:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Managed to finally finish my socks, different pattern to what I usually use , different heel and hearts down the side but was fairly easy pattern although I used size 3 mm needles as pattern said would use smaller ones if i ever knit them again


Gorgeous :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is pic of scarf yarn bag, crocheted on 10mm hook. An easy project taking just over 4 hours to do.


Very elegant :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I tried out the little sewing machine & it sewed fleece so should be OK for GD
> I spent several hours weeding/ picking in the garden, I may have planted more than the 2 of us can eatððð
> This mornings pickings


Looks wonderful :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> If you don't mind stopping and rewinding a few times, yes.
> 
> Speaking of virus shawls, here is my WIP of trying one in size 10 crochet thread.


Very pretty :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> If you don't mind stopping and rewinding a few times, yes.
> 
> Speaking of virus shawls, here is my WIP of trying one in size 10 crochet thread.


Looking good ,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It has been very difficult as it is a pilot scheme and there is no superior so to speak. Still I have been referred now.


They did not think that process through very thoroughly, I hope you can get the treatment you need soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is what I thought but no I was told off as I questioned her :sm16:


Oh no, that's horrid, wonder if going back to your regular doctor would be a good idea?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I tried out the little sewing machine & it sewed fleece so should be OK for GD
> I spent several hours weeding/ picking in the garden, I may have planted more than the 2 of us can eatððð
> This mornings pickings


What a beautiful harvest!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I tried out the little sewing machine & it sewed fleece so should be OK for GD
> I spent several hours weeding/ picking in the garden, I may have planted more than the 2 of us can eatððð
> This mornings pickings


What a super harvest, what are those speckled veg beside the carrots?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am looking forward to starting back again now that I have so much less pain. I just talked to my friend and we will be going M,
W, F. Also she is so excited about trying the Bone Broth Diet. I hope it does well for her.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, hope you enjoy water exercise. I water jogged 45 min. yesterday. I wear an aquajog vest and jog up and down lane.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really like the socks. What is the name of the pattern please.


Swedenme said:


> Managed to finally finish my socks, different pattern to what I usually use , different heel and hearts down the side but was fairly easy pattern although I used size 3 mm needles as pattern said would use smaller ones if i ever knit them again


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The scarf yarn bag is really cute.


busyworkerbee said:


> Here is pic of scarf yarn bag, crocheted on 10mm hook. An easy project taking just over 4 hours to do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely yarn Nikki. What are you planning to make from them?


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My alpaca yarn, with the name of the animal it came from, so soft!
> 
> www.creekwoodalpacas.com


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your veggies look great! Wish our garden had done well but at least I have access to good veggies now. This morning I finished putt up 7 more quarts of green beans then this afternoon did 7 quarts of peaches and 6 quarts of pickled peaches. Tomorrow will get back to work on the carrots.

I've also started working with my curved DPNS by Neko again; finally figured out how to do toe up socks and have started a pair. Not in any rush to finish just enjoying the process with the weird needles. It gives me something small to take to the knitting group on Tuesdays.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I tried out the little sewing machine & it sewed fleece so should be OK for GD
> I spent several hours weeding/ picking in the garden, I may have planted more than the 2 of us can eatÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ
> This mornings pickings


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow; that is gorgeous!


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> If you don't mind stopping and rewinding a few times, yes.
> 
> Speaking of virus shawls, here is my WIP of trying one in size 10 crochet thread.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit. TTYL


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I tried out the little sewing machine & it sewed fleece so should be OK for GD
> I spent several hours weeding/ picking in the garden, I may have planted more than the 2 of us can eatððð
> This mornings pickings


Oh Boy! These all look scrumptious, wish I lived next door to you, lol! I keep telling my friends and neighbors, one day I'm going to get into my car and just drive"...........

Guess I'd better make sure I stay on the roads though and don't end up in the Lakes.....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, luscious looking yarn, funto know which animal it came from.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It's not good news- the problem is the bones of my neck, and the narrowing at C3, C3-4, C4-5 C5-6 a generalised reduction in bone density, loss of the normal cervical lordosis, bone alignment is satisfactory.

Looks like knitting is going to be very limited from now on.

I am to mention it when I see the surgeon on the 17th. 

It is very hard to have such a major change forced on me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your veggies look great! Wish our garden had done well but at least I have access to good veggies now. This morning I finished putt up 7 more quarts of green beans then this afternoon did 7 quarts of peaches and 6 quarts of pickled peaches. Tomorrow will get back to work on the carrots.
> 
> I've also started working with my curved DPNS by Neko again; finally figured out how to do toe up socks and have started a pair. Not in any rush to finish just enjoying the process with the weird needles. It gives me something small to take to the knitting group on Tuesdays.


That looks great! Can't wait to see them when you get them finished. :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's not good news- the problem is the bones of my neck, and the narrowing at C3, C3-4, C4-5 C5-6 a generalised reduction in bone density, loss of the normal cervical lordosis, bone alignment is satisfactory.
> 
> Looks like knitting is going to be very limited from now on.
> 
> ...


Not good news, but important you see your surgeon and get his opinion. Do you have a good neurological back surgeon available as a consult? Are you able to get any of the drugs which increase bone density as a prescription? They might help the density and help you absorb calcium. I hope there is still something that can be done to help. Good the alignment is still OK. Sounds likek you need a cervical neck stabilization to take the pressure off the nerves. Prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's not good news- the problem is the bones of my neck, and the narrowing at C3, C3-4, C4-5 C5-6 a generalised reduction in bone density, loss of the normal cervical lordosis, bone alignment is satisfactory.
> 
> Looks like knitting is going to be very limited from now on.
> 
> ...


Oh Julie that's awful! Can they do anything to relieve it?
So is the surgeons visit for your neck or a follow up on your hip?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

First one is off the needles.
I hadn't planned to do the back of the leg stockinette, but forgot to switch to the lace pattern all around, but as I told David, it's my pattern, I can do however I want. Lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Not good news, but important you see your surgeon and get his opinion. Do you have a good neurological back surgeon available as a consult? Are you able to get any of the drugs which increase bone density as a prescription? They might help the density and help you absorb calcium. I hope there is still something that can be done to help. Good the alignment is still OK. Prayers.


Not sure at this point, but thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Julie that's awful! Can they do anything to relieve it?
> So is the surgeons visit for your neck or a follow up on your hip?


Follow up for the hip- But Dr Karim said to mention it straight up.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> First one is off the needles.
> I hadn't planned to do the back of the leg stockinette, but forgot to switch to the lace pattern all around, but as I told David, it's my pattern, I can do however I want. Lol


They look nice. Love the colors as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> First one is off the needles.
> I hadn't planned to do the back of the leg stockinette, but forgot to switch to the lace pattern all around, but as I told David, it's my pattern, I can do however I want. Lol


I like how the colours have worked out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Managed to finally finish my socks, different pattern to what I usually use , different heel and hearts down the side but was fairly easy pattern although I used size 3 mm needles as pattern said would use smaller ones if i ever knit them again


Love them! Pattern for the heart designs please?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is pic of scarf yarn bag, crocheted on 10mm hook. An easy project taking just over 4 hours to do.


 :sm24:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely yarn Nikki. What are you planning to make from them?


A cowl, doing it striped

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/copilot


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sassafras123 said:


> Nikki, luscious looking yarn, funto know which animal it came from.


And they will have a couple Fridays open to the public in late September, so will be able to see them in "person lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My alpaca yarn, with the name of the animal it came from, so soft!
> 
> www.creekwoodalpacas.com


 :sm24:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> First one is off the needles.
> I hadn't planned to do the back of the leg stockinette, but forgot to switch to the lace pattern all around, but as I told David, it's my pattern, I can do however I want. Lol


Lovely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is what I thought but no I was told off as I questioned her :sm16:


Then go to the dr that referred you to her to complain. That is unacceptable, and doe not need to be repeated with anyone, whether you or someone else.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Julie, I am so sorry about your discouraging news, but it is good you checked. Sound like you should see a spine specialist whose specialty is upper back.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your veggies look great! Wish our garden had done well but at least I have access to good veggies now. This morning I finished putt up 7 more quarts of green beans then this afternoon did 7 quarts of peaches and 6 quarts of pickled peaches. Tomorrow will get back to work on the carrots.
> 
> I've also started working with my curved DPNS by Neko again; finally figured out how to do toe up socks and have started a pair. Not in any rush to finish just enjoying the process with the weird needles. It gives me something small to take to the knitting group on Tuesdays.


That's wonderful! I have peaches to do tomorrow after therapy. Hoping no migraine tomorrow. Have had one for 2 days now. 
Sock really looks good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's not good news- the problem is the bones of my neck, and the narrowing at C3, C3-4, C4-5 C5-6 a generalised reduction in bone density, loss of the normal cervical lordosis, bone alignment is satisfactory.
> 
> Looks like knitting is going to be very limited from now on.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this. Prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> First one is off the needles.
> I hadn't planned to do the back of the leg stockinette, but forgot to switch to the lace pattern all around, but as I told David, it's my pattern, I can do however I want. Lol


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Follow up for the hip- But Dr Karim said to mention it straight up.


Good. That shows dr Karim is very concerned.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is what I thought but no I was told off as I questioned her :sm16:


That's a bit nuts!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> What a super harvest, what are those speckled veg beside the carrots?


Red potatoes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh Boy! These all look scrumptious, wish I lived next door to you, lol! I keep telling my friends and neighbors, one day I'm going to get into my car and just drive"...........
> 
> Guess I'd better make sure I stay on the roads though and don't end up in the Lakes.....


????????????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, I am in Rockford IL!


I was in Schaumburg two weeks ago to meet a dear friend for lunch.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's not good news- the problem is the bones of my neck, and the narrowing at C3, C3-4, C4-5 C5-6 a generalised reduction in bone density, loss of the normal cervical lordosis, bone alignment is satisfactory.
> 
> Looks like knitting is going to be very limited from now on.
> 
> ...


Did the doctor have no suggestions for treatment? I hope the surgeon has some suggestions


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have not commented much, but am caught up. We had a very nice, but long day yesterday with friends. Today has been difficult, sad, but happy with memories shared. The memorial service was today for cousin F. The tiny church was packed. And that was after 2 hours of friends coming and going, paying their respects. F was very well thought of. A jokester, but very loving and kind. Never mean. If a friend needed help, or rides to appointments, he was there to help. I will miss his huge, but gentle bear hugs given with a kiss on top of the head. I learned today that he had a wonderful voice! And wrote poems, one of which he gave to a friend, who in turn gave it to a friend who wrote music for it and recorded it, and sent him a cd of the recording. She was kind enough, having only met him once, to attend the memorial today, and sing it for us. F was very active in his tiny community, 2 historical societies, and a steam threahers club. He also volunteered his time at church and at the historical societies. F and my dad picked on each other all the time. I know dad welcomed F into Heaven with open arms.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

An update from Matthew.

Today was a busy day of church, teaching a class in the afternoon, finishing a cup cozy and winding wool balls to be felted. I don't have any pictures of my work. I have wound 10 balls so far.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Red potatoes


Thanks, it all looks so fresh and delicious.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for the heartfelt condolences on the loss of my friend.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Marikayknits said:


> I want to thank everyone for the heartfelt condolences on the loss of my friend.


Such a difficult time for you as well as her family. Prayers for you and her family.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> An update from Matthew.
> 
> Today was a busy day of church, teaching a class in the afternoon, finishing a cup cozy and winding wool balls to be felted. I don't have any pictures of my work. I have wound 10 balls so far.


Love watching Matthew's work unfold. Tell him I think he is a great artist.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, been so long, since i have written, but i do pop in and read from time to time.
Still learning to live with out my bobby. will be gone 6 months the 21st. I turned 64 Thurs. and it was a very bittersweet day, i just wanted to be alone, so i worked at the church and vacuumed but still had many to call and sing happy bday to me. they mean well and only wanted to cheer me up. but bj and i always did something special just the two of us on our days. and i miss us. My niece is still living with me but will be going to her new place soon, she is newly divorced. she has been a great company to me. 
I recently drove my mom and niece to Nashville, Tn to visit with my sister, turned out to be a very expensive trip, i tried riding my sister's gs's hover board. well, i know i did it, cause i saw my nieces video, just don't remember it, as i ended up in er with a concussion, lost a half a day don't remember anything about the morning at all. Note to self, not a kid anymore!!!! We did have a great time, then GPS let us get lost, (Grace) then got a speeding ticket in some podunk town going 5 miles over limit, only he ticketed me for unattentive driving. cost me $273.20, the speeding ticket would have been way cheaper than that.I wrote to the little towns court to ask why i had to pay that much. No reply as of yet. so between my part of the hospital bill and radiology and DR and speeding ticket, was not a cheap vacation. but still good family time.
So have you had the KAP yet? if so what wk so i can go back and look at pictures of it, i always enjoy it.
How is Maryanns son doing. Jules hope you have a good visit. now i will read on more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

\


Lurker 2 said:


> Follow up for the hip- But Dr Karim said to mention it straight up.


I'm glad that the doc today said to make sure to mention it, he should message them about it too. 
I sure hope that they can do something to bring the feelings back into your hands, praying hard Julie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> They look nice. Love the colors as well.


Thank you, I really like it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like how the colours have worked out.


Thank you, me too, hopefully the second will be fairly close, winding them, they looked fairly close.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Lovely!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have not commented much, but am caught up. We had a very nice, but long day yesterday with friends. Today has been difficult, sad, but happy with memories shared. The memorial service was today for cousin F. The tiny church was packed. And that was after 2 hours of friends coming and going, paying their respects. F was very well thought of. A jokester, but very loving and kind. Never mean. If a friend needed help, or rides to appointments, he was there to help. I will miss his huge, but gentle bear hugs given with a kiss on top of the head. I learned today that he had a wonderful voice! And wrote poems, one of which he gave to a friend, who in turn gave it to a friend who wrote music for it and recorded it, and sent him a cd of the recording. She was kind enough, having only met him once, to attend the memorial today, and sing it for us. F was very active in his tiny community, 2 historical societies, and a steam threahers club. He also volunteered his time at church and at the historical societies. F and my dad picked on each other all the time. I know dad welcomed F into Heaven with open arms.


I am glad it was a day of happy memories and seeing friends and family, it's wonderful that he was so loved and so active in the community. Again, so sorry for the loss. 
HUGS!!
I hope that the migraine is gone by now or at the least, by morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> An update from Matthew.
> 
> Today was a busy day of church, teaching a class in the afternoon, finishing a cup cozy and winding wool balls to be felted. I don't have any pictures of my work. I have wound 10 balls so far.


Awe!! If you look at the eye, I see a guinea pig, ear and everything :sm02: It looks to be shaping up to an adorable pup though. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Hi everyone, been so long, since i have written, but i do pop in and read from time to time.
> Still learning to live with out my bobby. will be gone 6 months the 21st. I turned 64 Thurs. and it was a very bittersweet day, i just wanted to be alone, so i worked at the church and vacuumed but still had many to call and sing happy bday to me. they mean well and only wanted to cheer me up. but bj and i always did something special just the two of us on our days. and i miss us. My niece is still living with me but will be going to her new place soon, she is newly divorced. she has been a great company to me.
> I recently drove my mom and niece to Nashville, Tn to visit with my sister, turned out to be a very expensive trip, i tried riding my sister's gs's hover board. well, i know i did it, cause i saw my nieces video, just don't remember it, as i ended up in er with a concussion, lost a half a day don't remember anything about the morning at all. Note to self, not a kid anymore!!!! We did have a great time, then GPS let us get lost, (Grace) then got a speeding ticket in some podunk town going 5 miles over limit, only he ticketed me for unattentive driving. cost me $273.20, the speeding ticket would have been way cheaper than that.I wrote to the little towns court to ask why i had to pay that much. No reply as of yet. so between my part of the hospital bill and radiology and DR and speeding ticket, was not a cheap vacation. but still good family time.
> So have you had the KAP yet? if so what wk so i can go back and look at pictures of it, i always enjoy it.
> How is Maryanns son doing. Jules hope you have a good visit. now i will read on more.


Hello, good to see you back, I'm sure it's been a very hard time for you, and I can understand wanting to be alone on your bday. 
LOL! On the hover board, somehow I think it's just as well you don't remember it, but you do have the video as proof positive, I'm glad you are otherwise undamaged though. Your pocket book certainly took a hit, those little towns charge through the nose for any kind of ticket, the girl at the courthouse in Elmendorf, Tx said that speeding and other traffic tickets pay all the insurance premiums and retirement plans, so that's why they charge an astronomical amount. 
HUGS!!!!!
KAP was June 9-12.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really like the socks. What is the name of the pattern please.


Thank you Gwen , they are free here is the link 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hearts-afire-socks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your veggies look great! Wish our garden had done well but at least I have access to good veggies now. This morning I finished putt up 7 more quarts of green beans then this afternoon did 7 quarts of peaches and 6 quarts of pickled peaches. Tomorrow will get back to work on the carrots.
> 
> I've also started working with my curved DPNS by Neko again; finally figured out how to do toe up socks and have started a pair. Not in any rush to finish just enjoying the process with the weird needles. It gives me something small to take to the knitting group on Tuesdays.


Nice start Gwen,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's not good news- the problem is the bones of my neck, and the narrowing at C3, C3-4, C4-5 C5-6 a generalised reduction in bone density, loss of the normal cervical lordosis, bone alignment is satisfactory.
> 
> Looks like knitting is going to be very limited from now on.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this Julie. Did the doctor say if wearing the collar would help at all


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> First one is off the needles.
> I hadn't planned to do the back of the leg stockinette, but forgot to switch to the lace pattern all around, but as I told David, it's my pattern, I can do however I want. Lol


That looks nice , I like the lace pattern


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Love them! Pattern for the heart designs please?


Thank you Tami , it's free pattern 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hearts-afire-socks


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Gwennie, i wanted to tell you how great your looking, love the hair, my niece and i have been doing WWatchers for a month, we don't cook much here, so what ever is easy we do, i have been making a lot of salsa for us, also tried a tomato, cucumber, avocado and onion salad with balsamic and oil dressing, so good, today i did a crock pot potato dish, line the crock pot with foil, spray it well, then i chopped pot. and coated them with Lipton soup mix with bacon bits then layered this with grated cheddar cheese, cover with foil and put lid on pot, cook on high for 5 hrs and enjoy, it was ready by the time we got out of church, went well with our baked chicken. 
MaryKayKnits i am so sorry for the loss of your friend, about 7 Yrs ago, we lost a friend like that, there is 4 of us that get together once a month and we always thought we would grow old together, Terry just gave up after her husband abandoned her, just couldn't get off the prescription meds and keep moving, so sad and we miss her so much, we had been friends since the 5th grade. 
We are having a very slow drizzle of rain for most of today, this has been an unusually cool and wet Aug. 
I so could give Sam several lbs myself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> An update from Matthew.
> 
> Today was a busy day of church, teaching a class in the afternoon, finishing a cup cozy and winding wool balls to be felted. I don't have any pictures of my work. I have wound 10 balls so far.


Love seeing Mathews work unfold , the guessing has begun ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks nice , I like the lace pattern


Thank you, I'm well into the second one now. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just finished watching Manchester by the Sea, I enjoyed the movie, mostly, but I'm not so sure about the ending, doesn't seem like they really resolved any of the issues that were going on, maybe it's just me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

SouthernGal, good to see you stopping by gain. Too bad your vacation ended up being so expensive, lucky you didn't do permanent damage in your fall.
Gwen, the socks are looking good. 
Sonja & Kaye, not sure if i said but great socks.

We went to Turtleford for Chinese food for supper, it's really good there, much better than our town. 
I finished another magic loop bear tonight, I need to deliver all that stuff this week as I have a couple of boxes for her now plus bags of stuff for the schools & day care which I will have to keep til later in the fall & I'm running out of room in the closet, if DH goes in there he will think I'm nuts????
Those bears & loveys sure go quicker after doing a few, either that or I'm knitting faster but with that stash I got at the garage sale, I better knit faster as I think I'm developing SABLE????????(stash accumulated beyond life expectancy- in case you haven't seen that on KP????)


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> I was in Schaumburg two weeks ago to meet a dear friend for lunch.


Where did you go?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> \
> 
> I'm glad that the doc today said to make sure to mention it, he should message them about it too.
> I sure hope that they can do something to bring the feelings back into your hands, praying hard Julie.


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear this Julie. Did the doctor say if wearing the collar would help at all


We didn't talk about the collar.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, that's horrid, wonder if going back to your regular doctor would be a good idea?


It is difficult the way the system works. I could wait a fortnight for a Drs appointment. This is because we live in a remote rural area which has difficulty in recruiting staff.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is difficult the way the system works. I could wait a fortnight for a Drs appointment. This is because we live in a remote rural area which has difficulty in recruiting staff.


I have forgotten, Norma, when do you see the doctor? I am so glad you may be getting some help at last.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have forgotten, Norma, when do you see the doctor? I am so glad you may be getting some help at last.


I am waiting for an appointment with the consultant. It should come within the fortnight :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> First one is off the needles.
> I hadn't planned to do the back of the leg stockinette, but forgot to switch to the lace pattern all around, but as I told David, it's my pattern, I can do however I want. Lol


Very colourful...I love it :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your veggies look great! Wish our garden had done well but at least I have access to good veggies now. This morning I finished putt up 7 more quarts of green beans then this afternoon did 7 quarts of peaches and 6 quarts of pickled peaches. Tomorrow will get back to work on the carrots.
> 
> I've also started working with my curved DPNS by Neko again; finally figured out how to do toe up socks and have started a pair. Not in any rush to finish just enjoying the process with the weird needles. It gives me something small to take to the knitting group on Tuesdays.


Your sock is looking good :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is so frustrating, when my shoulder was giving so much trouble I was sent there, they didn't make it worse, fortunately, but sure didn't help.
> Don't know why she wouldn't let you,have an X-ray.
> My friend was having hip pain & the quack doctor we had in town at the time sluffed her off as a complainer, she was sent for physio which did nothing & finally when she saw a different physio that one felt something"weird" in her hip & requested X-rays, by that time the Osteosarcoma was so advanced that she spent 2'years in absolutely terrible pain & misery
> 
> I know too. Many X-rays aren't good for you but it makes me crazy that people are left in pain


Good heavens, the poor woman. :sm06:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's not good news- the problem is the bones of my neck, and the narrowing at C3, C3-4, C4-5 C5-6 a generalised reduction in bone density, loss of the normal cervical lordosis, bone alignment is satisfactory.
> 
> Looks like knitting is going to be very limited from now on.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this. Myriad prayers for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did the doctor have no suggestions for treatment? I hope the surgeon has some suggestions


As do I.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> An update from Matthew.
> 
> Today was a busy day of church, teaching a class in the afternoon, finishing a cup cozy and winding wool balls to be felted. I don't have any pictures of my work. I have wound 10 balls so far.


It's a dog! Great start Matthew, can't wait to see this one finished. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Managed to finally finish my socks, different pattern to what I usually use , different heel and hearts down the side but was fairly easy pattern although I used size 3 mm needles as pattern said would use smaller ones if i ever knit them again


 :sm24: Well done Sonja!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is pic of scarf yarn bag, crocheted on 10mm hook. An easy project taking just over 4 hours to do.


It looks great Heather. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Hi everyone, been so long, since i have written, but i do pop in and read from time to time.
> Still learning to live with out my bobby. will be gone 6 months the 21st. I turned 64 Thurs. and it was a very bittersweet day, i just wanted to be alone, so i worked at the church and vacuumed but still had many to call and sing happy bday to me. they mean well and only wanted to cheer me up. but bj and i always did something special just the two of us on our days. and i miss us. My niece is still living with me but will be going to her new place soon, she is newly divorced. she has been a great company to me.
> I recently drove my mom and niece to Nashville, Tn to visit with my sister, turned out to be a very expensive trip, i tried riding my sister's gs's hover board. well, i know i did it, cause i saw my nieces video, just don't remember it, as i ended up in er with a concussion, lost a half a day don't remember anything about the morning at all. Note to self, not a kid anymore!!!! We did have a great time, then GPS let us get lost, (Grace) then got a speeding ticket in some podunk town going 5 miles over limit, only he ticketed me for unattentive driving. cost me $273.20, the speeding ticket would have been way cheaper than that.I wrote to the little towns court to ask why i had to pay that much. No reply as of yet. so between my part of the hospital bill and radiology and DR and speeding ticket, was not a cheap vacation. but still good family time.
> So have you had the KAP yet? if so what wk so i can go back and look at pictures of it, i always enjoy it.
> How is Maryanns son doing. Jules hope you have a good visit. now i will read on more.


Really good to have you back with us again Donna. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I tried out the little sewing machine & it sewed fleece so should be OK for GD
> I spent several hours weeding/ picking in the garden, I may have planted more than the 2 of us can eatððð
> This mornings pickings


They all look delicious. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's not good news- the problem is the bones of my neck, and the narrowing at C3, C3-4, C4-5 C5-6 a generalised reduction in bone density, loss of the normal cervical lordosis, bone alignment is satisfactory.
> 
> Looks like knitting is going to be very limited from now on.
> 
> ...


Oh dear. :sm13: I have everything crossed that your surgeon will be able to help you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a bit nuts!


After that interview I decided she was completely nuts!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> An update from Matthew.
> 
> Today was a busy day of church, teaching a class in the afternoon, finishing a cup cozy and winding wool balls to be felted. I don't have any pictures of my work. I have wound 10 balls so far.


Lovely to hear from Matthew. That is a lovely delicate drawing.????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Really good to have you back with us again Donna. {{{hugs}}}


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am waiting for an appointment with the consultant. It should come within the fortnight :sm24:


Lets hope all goes to plan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. Myriad prayers for you.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear. :sm13: I have everything crossed that your surgeon will be able to help you.


Thank you, Cathy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Well done Sonja!


Thank you Cathy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Love watching Matthew's work unfold. Tell him I think he is a great artist.


I will let him know.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Where did you go?


To my friends home for lunch and visiting. I have met up with friends at eateries along I 294 before.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> Hi everyone, been so long, since i have written, but i do pop in and read from time to time.
> Still learning to live with out my bobby. will be gone 6 months the 21st. I turned 64 Thurs. and it was a very bittersweet day, i just wanted to be alone, so i worked at the church and vacuumed but still had many to call and sing happy bday to me. they mean well and only wanted to cheer me up. but bj and i always did something special just the two of us on our days. and i miss us. My niece is still living with me but will be going to her new place soon, she is newly divorced. she has been a great company to me.
> I recently drove my mom and niece to Nashville, Tn to visit with my sister, turned out to be a very expensive trip, i tried riding my sister's gs's hover board. well, i know i did it, cause i saw my nieces video, just don't remember it, as i ended up in er with a concussion, lost a half a day don't remember anything about the morning at all. Note to self, not a kid anymore!!!! We did have a great time, then GPS let us get lost, (Grace) then got a speeding ticket in some podunk town going 5 miles over limit, only he ticketed me for unattentive driving. cost me $273.20, the speeding ticket would have been way cheaper than that.I wrote to the little towns court to ask why i had to pay that much. No reply as of yet. so between my part of the hospital bill and radiology and DR and speeding ticket, was not a cheap vacation. but still good family time.
> So have you had the KAP yet? if so what wk so i can go back and look at pictures of it, i always enjoy it.
> How is Maryanns son doing. Jules hope you have a good visit. now i will read on more.


Oh my goodness, what a trip you had. Would like to say you sure won't forget that trip but then you did forget 1/2 a day. That was quite the concussion. You could make a movie from that trip. Thinking of you and so good to hear from you. We celebrated your BD with you, bittersweet, but not alone. We are here for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, thinking of you. I hardly know what to say as when I think of you I see you at the computer with knitting needles and a wonderful Gansey or other difficult (for me) project that you are working on. Hoping there will be something you can do that will interest you and not cause problems. Will you continue to wear your collar?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Hi everyone, been so long, since i have written, but i do pop in and read from time to time.
> Still learning to live with out my bobby. will be gone 6 months the 21st. I turned 64 Thurs. and it was a very bittersweet day, i just wanted to be alone, so i worked at the church and vacuumed but still had many to call and sing happy bday to me. they mean well and only wanted to cheer me up. but bj and i always did something special just the two of us on our days. and i miss us. My niece is still living with me but will be going to her new place soon, she is newly divorced. she has been a great company to me.
> I recently drove my mom and niece to Nashville, Tn to visit with my sister, turned out to be a very expensive trip, i tried riding my sister's gs's hover board. well, i know i did it, cause i saw my nieces video, just don't remember it, as i ended up in er with a concussion, lost a half a day don't remember anything about the morning at all. Note to self, not a kid anymore!!!! We did have a great time, then GPS let us get lost, (Grace) then got a speeding ticket in some podunk town going 5 miles over limit, only he ticketed me for unattentive driving. cost me $273.20, the speeding ticket would have been way cheaper than that.I wrote to the little towns court to ask why i had to pay that much. No reply as of yet. so between my part of the hospital bill and radiology and DR and speeding ticket, was not a cheap vacation. but still good family time.
> So have you had the KAP yet? if so what wk so i can go back and look at pictures of it, i always enjoy it.
> How is Maryanns son doing. Jules hope you have a good visit. now i will read on more.


It is so good to see you post! I am sorry to hear your trip was so eventful and expensive, but glad it was otherwise a good visit. KAP was June 9-11. We had a great time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I am glad it was a day of happy memories and seeing friends and family, it's wonderful that he was so loved and so active in the community. Again, so sorry for the loss.
> HUGS!!
> I hope that the migraine is gone by now or at the least, by morning.


Thank you for the hugs. Migraine has decreased to a mild headache for now. We will see after therapy. I will mention it to them. I don't think it is from therapy, probably tension and weather related, but I am having more headaches than usual.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well its bedtime for me. It was a pretty wild and windy and noisy night here last night, and I need to catch up on some sleep. Take care everyone and I think we all should have a (((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami , it's free pattern
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hearts-afire-socks


Thank you '


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its bedtime for me. It was a pretty wild and windy and noisy night here last night, and I need to catch up on some sleep. Take care everyone and I think we all should have a (((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))


I'm in! ((((((((((HUG))))))))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm off to therapy then to get sugar so I can join Gwen canning. We picked up peaches.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for the hugs. Migraine has decreased to a mild headache for now. We will see after therapy. I will mention it to them. I don't think it is from therapy, probably tension and weather related, but I am having more headaches than usual.


Me, too. Definitely weather related for me. I make sure I take the FeverFew religiously now. Storms here in TN also.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for the hugs. Migraine has decreased to a mild headache for now. We will see after therapy. I will mention it to them. I don't think it is from therapy, probably tension and weather related, but I am having more headaches than usual.


That sounds as though it is improving.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm in! ((((((((((HUG))))))))))


and me((((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm in! ((((((((((HUG))))))))))


Me too! (((((((((HUG)))))))))


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry Rookie and Tami about the increased migraines. Me too. Definitely weather related and Tami, sometimes therapy can release stored tension and actually a migraine that was just waiting. At least that is what I found. Hugs to both of you. I have my medication for those times I get them and thank goodness. They gave me back my life.

I got Radar Live Pro App and like it way better than the other radar app. Think it was Gwen that asked me about what app I got. It cost $8.99 but well worth the cost. Half the page shows the radar weather where you are and the other half the whole US. Sadly, I want the whole world weather since I want to see where all of you live too and will get that later if I find that.

I'm whitening my teeth. They were so yellow and QVC had a simple kit that you attach this appliance in your phone and then your mouth and light it up after painting your teeth with the whitener. So much easier than the expensive whitener from the dentist. This is about the 3rd time and I see so much difference already. Just hope they don't get sensitive. So far so good.

Watching a program on the Biker gathering in Sturgis, South Dakota. Have you ever gone there Bonnie?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for the hugs. Migraine has decreased to a mild headache for now. We will see after therapy. I will mention it to them. I don't think it is from therapy, probably tension and weather related, but I am having more headaches than usual.


Time to see your doctor. An increase in headaches may have a cause that needs to have medical intervention, such as ruling out a brain tumor. Not to scare you, but pain is a sign that something is amiss. Prayers for you that you can get help. Headaches can be devastating to your life.
Julie, thoughts and prayers for you continue. Hoping that your neurosurgeon can find a way to get your hands working well again. Wish you were here. I work with some really gifted neurosurgeons in my outpatient center. I bet you have some equally gifted ones in NZ, just need to get an appointment with one. 
Thinking of Sam and wondering if he is able to get his appetite back.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> and me((((((((hugs)))))))


Me too! (((((((((Hugs)))))))))


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Someone one is busted and doesn't care who knows she is where she shouldn't be , making no attempt to get down . As she has got older she doesn't like the sound of the lawn mower and usually hides at the top of the stairs but gone one step further this time , look at the state of that bed , good thing it's the spare room , she must have decided that she can use it ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Someone one is busted and doesn't care who knows she is where she shouldn't be , making no attempt to get down . As she has got older she doesn't like the sound of the lawn mower and usually hides at the top of the stairs but gone one step further this time , look at the state of that bed , good thing it's the spare room , she must have decided that she can use it ????


She is so cute. After all it a SPARE room :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful. I'm so impressed you wrote your own pattern too. Kudos to you, KayeJo


Poledra65 said:


> First one is off the needles.
> I hadn't planned to do the back of the leg stockinette, but forgot to switch to the lace pattern all around, but as I told David, it's my pattern, I can do however I want. Lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice pattern and FREE which is always a bonus! I've added it to my library; thanks for posting the link.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> A cowl, doing it striped
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/copilot


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What are your peaches going for now? Ours are still pretty high; paid $45 for 25 lbs. For obvious reasons, I will only be doing a few of them.


tami_ohio said:


> That's wonderful! I have peaches to do tomorrow after therapy. Hoping no migraine tomorrow. Have had one for 2 days now.
> Sock really looks good.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Trixie and I are having a quiet afternoon. DH is collecting honey from one of his apiaries.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear from you Donna. Wow, that was an expensive vaca with the ER and ticket. Hope you have fully recovered from the concusion now. Some of the small towns do tend to gouge folks with the price of tickets; don't ask me how I know! Good that the family time was rewarding though.


Southern Gal said:


> Hi everyone, been so long, since i have written, but i do pop in and read from time to time.
> Still learning to live with out my bobby. will be gone 6 months the 21st. I turned 64 Thurs. and it was a very bittersweet day, i just wanted to be alone, so i worked at the church and vacuumed but still had many to call and sing happy bday to me. they mean well and only wanted to cheer me up. but bj and i always did something special just the two of us on our days. and i miss us. My niece is still living with me but will be going to her new place soon, she is newly divorced. she has been a great company to me.
> I recently drove my mom and niece to Nashville, Tn to visit with my sister, turned out to be a very expensive trip, i tried riding my sister's gs's hover board. well, i know i did it, cause i saw my nieces video, just don't remember it, as i ended up in er with a concussion, lost a half a day don't remember anything about the morning at all. Note to self, not a kid anymore!!!! We did have a great time, then GPS let us get lost, (Grace) then got a speeding ticket in some podunk town going 5 miles over limit, only he ticketed me for unattentive driving. cost me $273.20, the speeding ticket would have been way cheaper than that.I wrote to the little towns court to ask why i had to pay that much. No reply as of yet. so between my part of the hospital bill and radiology and DR and speeding ticket, was not a cheap vacation. but still good family time.
> So have you had the KAP yet? if so what wk so i can go back and look at pictures of it, i always enjoy it.
> How is Maryanns son doing. Jules hope you have a good visit. now i will read on more.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you Sonja. I've added it and downloaded it. I figure I need to make some socks as with my sizes changing I've stopped working on the tops I had begun for myself. Not motivated to continue until I know I won't be making something that won't fit!
Bitter sweet dilemma !


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen , they are free here is the link
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hearts-afire-socks


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I reacted the same way to the movie.


Poledra65 said:


> I just finished watching Manchester by the Sea, I enjoyed the movie, mostly, but I'm not so sure about the ending, doesn't seem like they really resolved any of the issues that were going on, maybe it's just me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Count me in! {{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}


KateB said:


> Me too! (((((((((HUG)))))))))


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOL...doesn't look like Mishka enjoyed being disturbed either!


Swedenme said:


> Someone one is busted and doesn't care who knows she is where she shouldn't be , making no attempt to get down . As she has got older she doesn't like the sound of the lawn mower and usually hides at the top of the stairs but gone one step further this time , look at the state of that bed , good thing it's the spare room , she must have decided that she can use it ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do believe Mishka has claimed it as HER room now! LOL


Normaedern said:


> She is so cute. After all it a SPARE room :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Trixie is beautiful! Is she/he a lab?


Normaedern said:


> Trixie and I are having a quiet afternoon. DH is collecting honey from one of his apiaries.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I've dawdled enough; didn't get up until almost 8 this morning and have been taking my time here. Going to check the digest and then off to do the carrots. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Trixie and I are having a quiet afternoon. DH is collecting honey from one of his apiaries.


 Lovely dog She looks comfy and relaxed there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOLOL...doesn't look like Mishka enjoyed being disturbed either!


No she didnt and she liked it less when i decided she needed a good brush , now hiding behind the bushes with her back to me ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Trixie is beautiful! Is she/he a lab?


No, she is a cocker spaniel. She is very well known on our beach. She is loves everyone. She has charmed our neighbour who is an ex postman and hates dogs :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely dog She looks comfy and relaxed there


She is!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry Rookie and Tami about the increased migraines. Me too. Definitely weather related and Tami, sometimes therapy can release stored tension and actually a migraine that was just waiting. At least that is what I found. Hugs to both of you. I have my medication for those times I get them and thank goodness. They gave me back my life.
> 
> I got Radar Live Pro App and like it way better than the other radar app. Think it was Gwen that asked me about what app I got. It cost $8.99 but well worth the cost. Half the page shows the radar weather where you are and the other half the whole US. Sadly, I want the whole world weather since I want to see where all of you live too and will get that later if I find that.
> 
> ...


We went Sturgis 2 years ago when it was the 75th anniversary, t was interesting to see but won't go back as it was very expensive at that time of year, we've also been in the area when the rally wasn't on. It's beautiful there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Someone one is busted and doesn't care who knows she is where she shouldn't be , making no attempt to get down . As she has got older she doesn't like the sound of the lawn mower and usually hides at the top of the stairs but gone one step further this time , look at the state of that bed , good thing it's the spare room , she must have decided that she can use it ????


Well, if no one else is using it, it should be hers????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What are your peaches going for now? Ours are still pretty high; paid $45 for 25 lbs. For obvious reasons, I will only be doing a few of them.


Wow! That's expensive, I think they were $28 for 20 pounds here last year, they aren't ready yet this year. & our dollar is only worth .78 US

How long are you processing the peaches? Last year some of mine turned out mushy, I think I just need to Can them when they are a little greener.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> No, she is a cocker spaniel. She is very well known on our beach. She is loves everyone. She has charmed our neighbour who is an ex postman and hates dogs :sm23:


She's a cute dog.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, thinking of you. I hardly know what to say as when I think of you I see you at the computer with knitting needles and a wonderful Gansey or other difficult (for me) project that you are working on. Hoping there will be something you can do that will interest you and not cause problems. Will you continue to wear your collar?


Thank you, Daralene- I do hope I can find something to keep my interest.
No, I've taken off the collar because it was hurting my chin, and did not seem designed well for long term use.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its bedtime for me. It was a pretty wild and windy and noisy night here last night, and I need to catch up on some sleep. Take care everyone and I think we all should have a (((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))


I'm in on that!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, I hope all has gone well & your brothers surgery is over & a success 

DH gave Kimber a good brushing too, there was mounds of hair on the grass outside. I need to get her used to the vacuum as I used to vacuum our old dog & she loved it. Kimber still runs away from it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Time to see your doctor. An increase in headaches may have a cause that needs to have medical intervention, such as ruling out a brain tumor. Not to scare you, but pain is a sign that something is amiss. Prayers for you that you can get help. Headaches can be devastating to your life.
> Julie, thoughts and prayers for you continue. Hoping that your neurosurgeon can find a way to get your hands working well again. Wish you were here. I work with some really gifted neurosurgeons in my outpatient center. I bet you have some equally gifted ones in NZ, just need to get an appointment with one.
> Thinking of Sam and wondering if he is able to get his appetite back.


I guess I will know more after the 17th.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> She is so cute. After all it a SPARE room :sm23:


ditto.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Trixie and I are having a quiet afternoon. DH is collecting honey from one of his apiaries.


Hello, Trixie! Nice to see her, Norma. Hope you enjoyed your quiet afternoon- are you able to knit at all?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. Definitely weather related for me. I make sure I take the FeverFew religiously now. Storms here in TN also.


I'm better after therapy. Hope you are too


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds as though it is improving.


Yes, some, thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Time to see your doctor. An increase in headaches may have a cause that needs to have medical intervention, such as ruling out a brain tumor. Not to scare you, but pain is a sign that something is amiss. Prayers for you that you can get help. Headaches can be devastating to your life.
> Julie, thoughts and prayers for you continue. Hoping that your neurosurgeon can find a way to get your hands working well again. Wish you were here. I work with some really gifted neurosurgeons in my outpatient center. I bet you have some equally gifted ones in NZ, just need to get an appointment with one.
> Thinking of Sam and wondering if he is able to get his appetite back.


Thank you, Joyce. I hVe an appointment the end of the month. I am better after therapy today. Some was stress related, due to a very unexpected death in the family, service yesterday. And we have had some weird weather patterns. Also gave myself a concussion about 5 years ago, and dr said I would probably have headaches the rest of my life from it. That is the area it started in. I am not worried about it, but will mention it when I see the neurologist.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Someone one is busted and doesn't care who knows she is where she shouldn't be , making no attempt to get down . As she has got older she doesn't like the sound of the lawn mower and usually hides at the top of the stairs but gone one step further this time , look at the state of that bed , good thing it's the spare room , she must have decided that she can use it ????


 :sm16:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What are your peaches going for now? Ours are still pretty high; paid $45 for 25 lbs. For obvious reasons, I will only be doing a few of them.


We paid $12 for a peck, don't know weight. They are small, not a lot bigger than a golf ball. We passed a small farm on Saturday that had trees with limbs breaking from the weight of the peaches there were so many! This will be the first time I have canned them. Taking a very short break after therapy before starting on them. I know I won't get them all done today, as there is a cookout for our knitting circle @5 tonight. I need to find a couple of big cans of beans to make baked beans for it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, do hope you can get some good news from surgeon. It must be so hard for you not to be able to knit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy cow, I just woke up about 20 minutes ago!! I went to bed around midnight, I guess I really needed sleep, the dogs must have too, they didn't wake me up to go out. Sheesh, I'm not a morning person but goodness. 
Okay, now that the shock is over I'll get caught up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Southern Gal, oh dear, sorry for your concussion and traffic ticket. Glad you could enjoy time with family.
I know about not trying younger sports. I tried roller blading with my grandson and broke my wrist.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He picked those at DS patch across the road as older sons inlaws picked mine Friday, they got 3.5 gallons & they are red again. My patch is too big but it's so productive I don't have the heart to till it out


I wouldn't either. It's good that they're not going to waste.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> If you don't mind stopping and rewinding a few times, yes.
> 
> Speaking of virus shawls, here is my WIP of trying one in size 10 crochet thread.


Looks very nice.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Joyce. I hVe an appointment the end of the month. I am better after therapy today. Some was stress related, due to a very unexpected death in the family, service yesterday. And we have had some weird weather patterns. Also gave myself a concussion about 5 years ago, and dr said I would probably have headaches the rest of my life from it. That is the area it started in. I am not worried about it, but will mention it when I see the neurologist.


Good for you. You will be relieved if, after you see the neurologist, he says not to worry.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello, Trixie! Nice to see her, Norma. Hope you enjoyed your quiet afternoon- are you able to knit at all?


Only a few rows but that is something.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, so sorry migraines are bothering you. Glad medicine helps. Have you tried acupuncture? 
KayeJo, I didn't realize you wrote your own pattern for socks. I'm very impressed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I think Mishka just got confused and thought it was a share room, not a spare room!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Me too!!! {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Very colourful...I love it :sm24:


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for the hugs. Migraine has decreased to a mild headache for now. We will see after therapy. I will mention it to them. I don't think it is from therapy, probably tension and weather related, but I am having more headaches than usual.


The weather is playing havoc with a lot of people I think, I've had a low grade headache from the barometric changes, for the last couple days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Someone one is busted and doesn't care who knows she is where she shouldn't be , making no attempt to get down . As she has got older she doesn't like the sound of the lawn mower and usually hides at the top of the stairs but gone one step further this time , look at the state of that bed , good thing it's the spare room , she must have decided that she can use it ????


Oh Mishka! LOL!!! She's so cute, and looks quite comfy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is beautiful. I'm so impressed you wrote your own pattern too. Kudos to you, KayeJo


Thank you. 
It's not a hard pattern, but thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Trixie and I are having a quiet afternoon. DH is collecting honey from one of his apiaries.


She's so pretty, and looks quite content to be having a day in with mom.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I reacted the same way to the movie.


I'm glad it's not just me, I was waiting for more when the credits started to role. Oh well...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No she didnt and she liked it less when i decided she needed a good brush , now hiding behind the bushes with her back to me ????


LOL!!! Gizmo doesn't like a good brushing either, when I'm done he takes off and won't come near me for another 10 minutes at least. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went Sturgis 2 years ago when it was the 75th anniversary, t was interesting to see but won't go back as it was very expensive at that time of year, we've also been in the area when the rally wasn't on. It's beautiful there.


It is such a beautiful area but no way could you pay me to go during bike week, I think they multiply all the prices x 10. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, so sorry migraines are bothering you. Glad medicine helps. Have you tried acupuncture?
> KayeJo, I didn't realize you wrote your own pattern for socks. I'm very impressed.


This is the first one I've written in over year, there are so many out there I love, but I figured that if I'm going to sell the socks, I'd better use a pattern that I know is available to sell from, I have 8 more ideas to try for 8 more pair to make.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught up so off to do something, I need to clean fish tanks and want to get sock 2 completely finished today, so we'll see how that goes. We got rain again last night, so no need to water today, yay, that makes about 3 days I haven't had to water. See you all later, 
Tami have fun with peaches, Gwen with carrots, and anyone else busy doing whatever, have fun with whatever.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's not good news- the problem is the bones of my neck, and the narrowing at C3, C3-4, C4-5 C5-6 a generalised reduction in bone density, loss of the normal cervical lordosis, bone alignment is satisfactory.
> 
> Looks like knitting is going to be very limited from now on.
> 
> ...


Oh,Julie, I'm so very sorry to hear this.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess I will know more after the 17th.


Seems like such a long time to wait, but I am a very impatient person. Have been thinking of you all day, esp. as you knit such fantastic things and I had to undo my knocker to the 1/2 mark and start over. I have finally caught up to that place again. Do you know much about this surgeon's spine/neck capabilities? Is he Board certified or the certification program you have in NZ? Inquiring minds wish to know. Hugs!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, do hope you can get some good news from surgeon. It must be so hard for you not to be able to knit.


Thank you, Joy- it is not easy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DB has had his operation and is back up on the ward. They had thought he would be going to High Dependency so I am hoping that this is a positive sign. My SIL is there with him just now and I'll know more details when she phones later, but at least it is over and he has come through it. Thanks to everyone who kept him in their thoughts and prayers, it has been a long day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Only a few rows but that is something.


Indeed- it's more than I am managing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Oh,Julie, I'm so very sorry to hear this.


Thank you Mary. It is a hard fate to comprehend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> DB has had his operation and is back up on the ward. They had thought he would be going to High Dependency so I am hoping that this is a positive sign. My SIL is there with him just now and I'll know more details when she phones later, but at least it is over and he has come through it. Thanks to everyone who kept him in their thoughts and prayers, it has been a long day!


Good news that he is back on the ward


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess I will know more after the 17th.


Could you call & ask to go in sooner?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> DB has had his operation and is back up on the ward. They had thought he would be going to High Dependency so I am hoping that this is a positive sign. My SIL is there with him just now and I'll know more details when she phones later, but at least it is over and he has come through it. Thanks to everyone who kept him in their thoughts and prayers, it has been a long day!


Good he has come through the surgery OK. I will be praying for a good recovery. Sounding good that they didn't have to put him in ICU


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Seems like such a long time to wait, but I am a very impatient person. Have been thinking of you all day, esp. as you knit such fantastic things and I had to undo my knocker to the 1/2 mark and start over. I have finally caught up to that place again. Do you know much about this surgeon's spine/neck capabilities? Is he Board certified or the certification program you have in NZ? Inquiring minds wish to know. Hugs!!


I couldn't find him when I googled his name- only one who will have been one of his mentors- Garnet Tregonning, who has operated on Fale in the past.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> DB has had his operation and is back up on the ward. They had thought he would be going to High Dependency so I am hoping that this is a positive sign. My SIL is there with him just now and I'll know more details when she phones later, but at least it is over and he has come through it. Thanks to everyone who kept him in their thoughts and prayers, it has been a long day!


Praying things continue well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Could you call & ask to go in sooner?


I probably would not get anything much closer. It's only nine days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> DB has had his operation and is back up on the ward. They had thought he would be going to High Dependency so I am hoping that this is a positive sign. My SIL is there with him just now and I'll know more details when she phones later, but at least it is over and he has come through it. Thanks to everyone who kept him in their thoughts and prayers, it has been a long day!


Wonderful that he's come through and is on the general ward, I hope that he continues to improve.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> She's so pretty, and looks quite content to be having a day in with mom.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> DB has had his operation and is back up on the ward. They had thought he would be going to High Dependency so I am hoping that this is a positive sign. My SIL is there with him just now and I'll know more details when she phones later, but at least it is over and he has come through it. Thanks to everyone who kept him in their thoughts and prayers, it has been a long day!


Prayers continuing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

If I ever say I am going to can peaches again, someone knock so sense into me please. I finally have 5 pints in the canner, with about 15 minutes left to go. And I'm supposed to leave the house in 15 minutes! Needless to say, I had to call my friend and tell her I would be late picking her up for the evening. I almost forgot I was supposed to take baked beans for the cook out we are going to. Yikes. Not my day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing all the furbabies--so cute, even when they're in trouble. Oh that Mishka! LOL

I'll get in on that hug, for sure.

Blessings and healing energy to Kenneth--glad the surgery is done--let the mending begin.

Julie, continuous positive thoughts coming to you--I pray there is an answer and you will regain full use of your hands.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, wonderful news! Hope his recovery goes smoothly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for sharing all the furbabies--so cute, even when they're in trouble. Oh that Mishka! LOL
> 
> I'll get in on that hug, for sure.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sorlenna- that would be the best outcome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If I ever say I am going to can peaches again, someone knock so sense into me please. I finally have 5 pints in the canner, with about 15 minutes left to go. And I'm supposed to leave the house in 15 minutes! Needless to say, I had to call my friend and tell her I would be late picking her up for the evening. I almost forgot I was supposed to take baked beans for the cook out we are going to. Yikes. Not my day.


I've had more than one day like that, it's like your continually running to catch up. Oh well, could be worse.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got pictures--not great, but should give you an idea.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I got pictures--not great, but should give you an idea.


That is incredible. I love it.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that he's come through and is on the general ward, I hope that he continues to improve.


Glad that he is back on the general ward. This speaks well of his surgery. I, also, pray he will quickly heal and improve.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got pictures--not great, but should give you an idea.


I love it, the fabric's fantastic.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got pictures--not great, but should give you an idea.


Wow he's a big boy! He looks great. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wow he's a big boy! He looks great. :sm24: :sm24:


Yes, he is! About 8 feet (2.43 m) long all together!

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love it, the fabric's fantastic.


I agree.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Someone one is busted and doesn't care who knows she is where she shouldn't be , making no attempt to get down . As she has got older she doesn't like the sound of the lawn mower and usually hides at the top of the stairs but gone one step further this time , look at the state of that bed , good thing it's the spare room , she must have decided that she can use it ????


LOL, not a "spare" room anymore, it has been claimed, and to good purpose! Lovely pup


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I tried out the little sewing machine & it sewed fleece so should be OK for GD
> I spent several hours weeding/ picking in the garden, I may have planted more than the 2 of us can eatððð
> This mornings pickings


Great haul, but those raspberries make me salivate...HUGE, enjoy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is beautiful. I had a cocker spaniel many, many years ago (was in my late 20s) and his name was Beauregard Bloomfield.
He had the softest blonde fur.


Normaedern said:


> No, she is a cocker spaniel. She is very well known on our beach. She is loves everyone. She has charmed our neighbour who is an ex postman and hates dogs :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna love your squid.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For the pickled peaches I processed them 10 min. in a water bath. You can be sure I won't be doing any more peaches unless I magically am given some. Tomorrow I'm getting blackberries and will be making some sugar free jam using stevia. Also, DH just bought me a food mill for my kitchenaid mixer; so excited.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! That's expensive, I think they were $28 for 20 pounds here last year, they aren't ready yet this year. & our dollar is only worth .78 US
> 
> How long are you processing the peaches? Last year some of mine turned out mushy, I think I just need to Can them when they are a little greener.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will continue to pray for him and a good recovery. I know you feel a huge relief that he has made it thus far.


KateB said:


> DB has had his operation and is back up on the ward. They had thought he would be going to High Dependency so I am hoping that this is a positive sign. My SIL is there with him just now and I'll know more details when she phones later, but at least it is over and he has come through it. Thanks to everyone who kept him in their thoughts and prayers, it has been a long day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is fantastic!!! I love, love, love the fabric and the squid. 


Sorlenna said:


> I got pictures--not great, but should give you an idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David texted me just a bit ago and said my older brother had surgery on his jewels (David's word) and that all is good. I don't know what the surgery was for perse, but I'm very glad he's fine and no cancer or anything. I think it's funny though that he told my DH about it and not me. lol
My brothers are going to drive me to drink more than a glass of wine.
This is my older brother that lives in Cheyenne, not my younger one in Oregon that has the brain trauma.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For the pickled peaches I processed them 10 min. in a water bath. You can be sure I won't be doing any more peaches unless I magically am given some. Tomorrow I'm getting blackberries and will be making some sugar free jam using stevia. Also, DH just bought me a food mill for my kitchenaid mixer; so excited.


I didn't know you could get a food mill fir the kitchen aide, I have a pot type one with a crank on it, like this. Us that what you got?

http://www.cookstore.ca/tellier-8-2-domestic-food-mill-n3004x.html?mkwid=sidoyLXOs&pcrid=91570706593&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIs-7KjbzG1QIVTVx-Ch2OsQiXEAQYByABEgKyBPD_BwE

I just finished pitting another pail of cherries, I went to my friends for tea & we ended up each picking a pailful but hers were much bigger than my neighbors, more like bing cherries, only took about 30 minutes instead of 2 hrs like the other ones

DILs friend came this morning & picked 2 pails of rasberries & the patch is still red, ????My brother said he might come but didn't show so I will have to phone around & see if anyone wants them but we just got another storm & rain so not til tomorrow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, great squid, live that fabric.

Kaye, hope your brother is on the mend soon

I spent this morning sewing on my I Spy blankets, I have enough squares cut to do 5 of them. I know I said I only do 1 project at a time but I need DH to help me out the ping pong table down again so I can pin to quilt them so I guess I will sew the tops for now


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've had more than one day like that, it's like your continually running to catch up. Oh well, could be worse.


I was able to turn the heat off under the canner Wright before I had to leave. Whew! I cheated on the baked beans and started them on the stove. I just Dr Bushs maple flavor beans, so started on the stove and got them good and hot while the oven heated, then put them in my bean pot to finish. I got several compliments on them, so that was good. And just enough left over for DH's lunch. A nice evening to finish the day, except for the phone call from DH that he couldn't find his credit card so I had to call and put a hold on it and order a new one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got pictures--not great, but should give you an idea.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad that he is back on the general ward. This speaks well of his surgery. I, also, pray he will quickly heal and improve.


Continuing prayers for Kenneth. I'm glad he didn't have to go to ICU.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David texted me just a bit ago and said my older brother had surgery on his jewels (David's word) and that all is good. I don't know what the surgery was for perse, but I'm very glad he's fine and no cancer or anything. I think it's funny though that he told my DH about it and not me. lol
> My brothers are going to drive me to drink more than a glass of wine.
> This is my older brother that lives in Cheyenne, not my younger one in Oregon that has the brain trauma.


At least he let you know about it in a roundabout way! Glad he is okay.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Well my house is back to quiet. The grands were so much fun but I am ready for some rest. It is amazing the amount of energy it takes to keep up with them. All 3 got new shoes and are quite happy. The older 2 started school today and all went very well and they are excited for this years learning.
I got a call from the doctors office today saying my blood sugar is abnormal and they want to do the 3 hour glucose testing next Monday. That is 12 hours of fasting before hand then 3 hours hanging around the office. I am not thrilled. I feel this is another symptom of my stress eating and I really must get it under control.

Julie, I am sorry you got such distressing news about your hands. I pray a solution can be found. 

KayeJo, I love the sock pattern. Can't wait to see what else you have in mind. And brothers sure can be a trial. I have two older then me but we are not in touch very often.

Gwen, sure would be fun to be canning with you. You are trying things I never thought of doing. If course I never did much to begin with. Only a couple of years.

There was so much more I wanted to say but I have gone foggy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well my house is back to quiet. The grands were so much fun but I am ready for some rest. It is amazing the amount of energy it takes to keep up with them. All 3 got new shoes and are quite happy. The older 2 started school today and all went very well and they are excited for this years learning.
> I got a call from the doctors office today saying my blood sugar is abnormal and they want to do the 3 hour glucose testing next Monday. That is 12 hours of fasting before hand then 3 hours hanging around the office. I am not thrilled. I feel this is another symptom of my stress eating and I really must get it under control.
> 
> Julie, I am sorry you got such distressing news about your hands. I pray a solution can be found.
> ...


Prayers that you can get your blood sugars back under control.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I was able to turn the heat off under the canner Wright before I had to leave. Whew! I cheated on the baked beans and started them on the stove. I just Dr Bushs maple flavor beans, so started on the stove and got them good and hot while the oven heated, then put them in my bean pot to finish. I got several compliments on them, so that was good. And just enough left over for DH's lunch. A nice evening to finish the day, except for the phone call from DH that he couldn't find his credit card so I had to call and put a hold on it and order a new one.


Oh dear, it's something in the air, Marla had to call capital one and have them cancel her card on Friday and reissue a new one as she's lost her's at home somewhere.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> At least he let you know about it in a roundabout way! Glad he is okay.


Yes, I think it's a guy thing, not a top one really wants to bring up with his sister. lol
Thank you, me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well my house is back to quiet. The grands were so much fun but I am ready for some rest. It is amazing the amount of energy it takes to keep up with them. All 3 got new shoes and are quite happy. The older 2 started school today and all went very well and they are excited for this years learning.
> I got a call from the doctors office today saying my blood sugar is abnormal and they want to do the 3 hour glucose testing next Monday. That is 12 hours of fasting before hand then 3 hours hanging around the office. I am not thrilled. I feel this is another symptom of my stress eating and I really must get it under control.
> 
> Julie, I am sorry you got such distressing news about your hands. I pray a solution can be found.
> ...


It's always good when they are excited for school. 
Thank you, should be fun for the next few weeks, if a bit hectic. 
We stay in pretty good contact usually, but David and Lewis talk more than Lewis and I, they both have a lot in common.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just pulled out the shawl I was going to work on and found a big hole...right at the beginning... no, it can't be fixed. Guess I'm off to see a frog about some knitting. Whee.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just pulled out the shawl I was going to work on and found a big hole...right at the beginning... no, it can't be fixed. Guess I'm off to see a frog about some knitting. Whee.


Oh no, wonder how that happened, too bad it cant' be fixed, that's frustrating.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, wonder how that happened, too bad it cant' be fixed, that's frustrating.


Bug, most likely. The yarn is broken and frayed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bug, most likely. The yarn is broken and frayed.


I was afraid you were going to say that, bugs are not good for knitting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was afraid you were going to say that, bugs are not good for knitting.


It's my own fault, as I should have not left it so long and didn't put it in a bag. I'm starting to think this yarn doesn't want to be anything! This is the third or fourth project I've started with it and something has gone awry every time. Hmm. I'm not sure I'll start over...bottom up and the cast on was a bear...


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Julie, I agree with others that you need to see a spine specialist and/or a neurologist about your cervical spine symptoms. Are you able to make such an appointment on your own, or do you need a referral from another doctor? Whatever happens, don't let them disregard your concerns! Prayers for a resolution for the numbness in your hands.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's my own fault, as I should have not left it so long and didn't put it in a bag. I'm starting to think this yarn doesn't want to be anything! This is the third or fourth project I've started with it and something has gone awry every time. Hmm. I'm not sure I'll start over...bottom up and the cast on was a bear...


Some yarn is just like that, doesn't want to create to ones desire. Ah well... You'll come up with another project no doubt, with or without that yarn.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

No knitting today. But watched a couple hours of dulcimer school videos and played dulcimer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well my house is back to quiet. The grands were so much fun but I am ready for some rest. It is amazing the amount of energy it takes to keep up with them. All 3 got new shoes and are quite happy. The older 2 started school today and all went very well and they are excited for this years learning.
> I got a call from the doctors office today saying my blood sugar is abnormal and they want to do the 3 hour glucose testing next Monday. That is 12 hours of fasting before hand then 3 hours hanging around the office. I am not thrilled. I feel this is another symptom of my stress eating and I really must get it under control.
> 
> Julie, I am sorry you got such distressing news about your hands. I pray a solution can be found.
> ...


There is a lot to be said for a quiet house, but I do wish my GK's were closer.

Thank you for the prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's my own fault, as I should have not left it so long and didn't put it in a bag. I'm starting to think this yarn doesn't want to be anything! This is the third or fourth project I've started with it and something has gone awry every time. Hmm. I'm not sure I'll start over...bottom up and the cast on was a bear...


Maybe the Universe has spoken.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Julie, I agree with others that you need to see a spine specialist and/or a neurologist about your cervical spine symptoms. Are you able to make such an appointment on your own, or do you need a referral from another doctor? Whatever happens, don't let them disregard your concerns! Prayers for a resolution for the numbness in your hands.


I need a referral. And thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe the Universe has spoken.


I'm rethinking it, to be sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm rethinking it, to be sure!


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, not good about the bug in your yarn. We do have moths here but (touch wood) I've never seen anything with damage. Are there other bugs that get into things? I have my wool in a Rubbermaid box so hopefully it's safe.

Evelyn, hope your glucose test is normal, I hope I never develop diabetes, it would be a hard diet to follow. Great you had a nice time with the GKs, I have mine for the next 3 days, I'm sure I will be worn out when they go home. I did sign them up for a " Fun Day" at the library on Thursday, supposed to be games & crafts from 10-2:30- I hope they will have fun. They don't go back to school until Sept.

Tami & Kaye, good you found out the cards were missing, hope there's no charges made.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I got pictures--not great, but should give you an idea.


That's fantastic sorlenna , love the fabric you used.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

wendyacz said:


> LOL, not a "spare" room anymore, it has been claimed, and to good purpose! Lovely pup


Think she wanted to make sure I was awake this morning , normally we plod along a route that takes us through some woods and round a farm and she sniffs here there and everywhere , today she was up and running with me jogging to keep up .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know you could get a food mill fir the kitchen aide, I have a pot type one with a crank on it, like this. Us that what you got?
> 
> http://www.cookstore.ca/tellier-8-2-domestic-food-mill-n3004x.html?mkwid=sidoyLXOs&pcrid=91570706593&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIs-7KjbzG1QIVTVx-Ch2OsQiXEAQYByABEgKyBPD_BwE
> 
> ...


You have had your fair share of stormy weather this summer, hope you get some continuous days of sunshine before winter comes again . 
Summer hasn't been around much here lately either , not cold or rainy like a lot of the country has had but not clear blue hot summer days either


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I think it's a guy thing, not a top one really wants to bring up with his sister. lol
> Thank you, me too.


My poor middle son had to have a chat and show me his jewels (????) when he was 12 , don't know who was more embarrassed, but it was important as he had found lumps . Then he had to show the doctor , thankfully they were nothing serious


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is beautiful. I had a cocker spaniel many, many years ago (was in my late 20s) and his name was Beauregard Bloomfield.
> He had the softest blonde fur.


They are a lovely breed. She loves everyone.????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> David texted me just a bit ago and said my older brother had surgery on his jewels (David's word) and that all is good. I don't know what the surgery was for perse, but I'm very glad he's fine and no cancer or anything. I think it's funny though that he told my DH about it and not me. lol
> My brothers are going to drive me to drink more than a glass of wine.
> This is my older brother that lives in Cheyenne, not my younger one in Oregon that has the brain trauma.


I am glad he is recovering. There is nowt so queer as folk!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> No knitting today. But watched a couple hours of dulcimer school videos and played dulcimer.


That sounds lovely. I always fancied having a go with the the dulcimer. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers that you can get your blood sugars back under control.


Prayers from me, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I just pulled out the shawl I was going to work on and found a big hole...right at the beginning... no, it can't be fixed. Guess I'm off to see a frog about some knitting. Whee.


Oh dear, that is a tragedy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Someone one is busted and doesn't care who knows she is where she shouldn't be , making no attempt to get down . As she has got older she doesn't like the sound of the lawn mower and usually hides at the top of the stairs but gone one step further this time , look at the state of that bed , good thing it's the spare room , she must have decided that she can use it ????


LOL. But she DOES look so cute and comfy. :sm19: :sm11:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

A very pretty flower growing near where I live.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sitting here quietly knitting waiting for everyone to wake up , realised my neck has gone quite tense and my head is pounding , look up and see the sky has gone from blue with puffs of cloud to very dark and ominous, isn't it funny how our bodies are affected by the change in weather , need a head massage


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> A very pretty flower growing near where I live.


That is lovely Heather , wouldn't it be nice to be able to get a ball of yarn in those exact colours , Lol I must be a knitter if that's the first thought to enter my head ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> DB has had his operation and is back up on the ward. They had thought he would be going to High Dependency so I am hoping that this is a positive sign. My SIL is there with him just now and I'll know more details when she phones later, but at least it is over and he has come through it. Thanks to everyone who kept him in their thoughts and prayers, it has been a long day!


It sounds like he is doing well considering. Good that he didnt need to go to ICU.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, he is! About 8 feet (2.43 m) long all together!
> 
> Thanks, everyone!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I think it's a guy thing, not a top one really wants to bring up with his sister. lol
> Thank you, me too.


 :sm24: I am glad you brother is ok.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sitting here quietly knitting waiting for everyone to wake up , realised my neck has gone quite tense and my head is pounding , look up and see the sky has gone from blue with puffs of cloud to very dark and ominous, isn't it funny how our bodies are affected by the change in weather , need a head massage


Oh dear, so sad for your headache. Hoping that neither the storm nor your pain will last long. Up early, cat fed, missing my poor old departed dog this morning. Had a bad mistake in my knocker so ripped it all out last evening and am starting over. My own fault. Had a neighbor come to visit and wanted to finish it yet last night. However, in talking got distracted and really goofed up in an area where I was knitting 2 tog. Was unable to fix it with a crochet hook. Sad as I was 14 rows from being completed when this happened. I shall learn not to try and knit and talk at the same time. I know some of you are able to do this. Obviously, I am not one of these. Off for morning prayers for all on this list.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Didn't come on at all yesterday. Busy day preparing for the launch of our exhibition (not many came but hadn't advertised ti so not surprised) And taking Brett to the doctor as he had developed a really severe headache Sunday and Vick was concerned about him driving. 
By the time I got home I was tired and I just sat and read- had a lovely relaxing few hours.

As today is Tuesday I had Elizabeth. Out for most of the morning and then just pottering here. She grabbed my hand at one point and lead me to her room, got down down the nappy bag and took out a nappy. Headed back and tried very hard to get the nappy (diaper) onto Baby. She knew what she wanted to do but couldn't manage it. Already had the nappy change mat down with us.
Is also trying to dress and undress Baby now so think I might make a cardigan and an elastic waisted skirt and a couple of nappy shaped items that she can use. Brings her to me and says 'off'. But she doesn't understand that while I can take off the little onsie I can't remove the material arms and legs! It is material and therefore must be clothes and so should be able to be removed.
And she did ask for Weetbix part through the afternoon- but I distracted her as she doesn't really need 3 lots in a day! Was asking for Weetbix even before Dad left this morning and he said but you've had your Weetbix (with a laugh not a you don't need more). He is feeling a bit better though still some headache. But managed half a day at work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope that they both feel better soon and that they don't pass whatever it is, on to you and David, and/or Elizabeth.
> Hopefully your migraine disappeared as quickly as E showed up.


Vicky was feeling much better yesterday morning whne i last spoke to her- and Brett went to work for half the day today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Thoughts and Prayers for Dad and your family.
> 
> Can I send him an extra 50 or 100 lbs. Of mine? Please!


No- I want to send some of mine as well. I think we all need to be allowed to help him out (with of course no ulterior motives)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's not good news- the problem is the bones of my neck, and the narrowing at C3, C3-4, C4-5 C5-6 a generalised reduction in bone density, loss of the normal cervical lordosis, bone alignment is satisfactory.
> 
> Looks like knitting is going to be very limited from now on.
> 
> ...


That is not good news at all Julie- many of us can well know how horrid it would be to left unable to knit much.
At least you don't have to wait long to see an orthopod! Hopefully he can make recommendations as to things that can help to alleviate the symptoms.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> First one is off the needles.
> I hadn't planned to do the back of the leg stockinette, but forgot to switch to the lace pattern all around, but as I told David, it's my pattern, I can do however I want. Lol


Looks good- of course you can do what you like- though the leg all in the pattern would look better but if you hadn't told us we would just thought you choose that way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is the food mill/strainer that DH ordered for me.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004SGFJ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know you could get a food mill fir the kitchen aide, I have a pot type one with a crank on it, like this. Us that what you got?
> 
> http://www.cookstore.ca/tellier-8-2-domestic-food-mill-n3004x.html?mkwid=sidoyLXOs&pcrid=91570706593&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIs-7KjbzG1QIVTVx-Ch2OsQiXEAQYByABEgKyBPD_BwE
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My poor middle son had to have a chat and show me his jewels (????) when he was 12 , don't know who was more embarrassed, but it was important as he had found lumps . Then he had to show the doctor , thankfully they were nothing serious


My son in law was diagnosed with testicular cancer a few years ago and told everyone he knew as he wanted to raise awareness of this disease . His treatment was successful. Wives mothers sisters girlfriends can help to raise awareness and save lives. There should be no embarrassment that takes precedence over life saving. Ok off my high horse now!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Evelyn I will keep you in prayer concerning the glucose test. I am/was a stress eater too so can sure understand how hard it is to control;
also suffer from depression though on meds and they have been lowered.

Good that the grands got new shoes and are excited about the new school year.

Wish you were close enough for us to do some canning together too. By the way, didn't you recommend the tv series Dr. Blake? I've gotten hooked on it via netflix. It is good. If it wasn't you but someone else thanks for the tip about the show.


EJS said:


> Well my house is back to quiet. The grands were so much fun but I am ready for some rest. It is amazing the amount of energy it takes to keep up with them. All 3 got new shoes and are quite happy. The older 2 started school today and all went very well and they are excited for this years learning.
> I got a call from the doctors office today saying my blood sugar is abnormal and they want to do the 3 hour glucose testing next Monday. That is 12 hours of fasting before hand then 3 hours hanging around the office. I am not thrilled. I feel this is another symptom of my stress eating and I really must get it under control.
> 
> Julie, I am sorry you got such distressing news about your hands. I pray a solution can be found.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Hi everyone, been so long, since i have written, but i do pop in and read from time to time.
> Still learning to live with out my bobby. will be gone 6 months the 21st. I turned 64 Thurs. and it was a very bittersweet day, i just wanted to be alone, so i worked at the church and vacuumed but still had many to call and sing happy bday to me. they mean well and only wanted to cheer me up. but bj and i always did something special just the two of us on our days. and i miss us. My niece is still living with me but will be going to her new place soon, she is newly divorced. she has been a great company to me.
> I recently drove my mom and niece to Nashville, Tn to visit with my sister, turned out to be a very expensive trip, i tried riding my sister's gs's hover board. well, i know i did it, cause i saw my nieces video, just don't remember it, as i ended up in er with a concussion, lost a half a day don't remember anything about the morning at all. Note to self, not a kid anymore!!!! We did have a great time, then GPS let us get lost, (Grace) then got a speeding ticket in some podunk town going 5 miles over limit, only he ticketed me for unattentive driving. cost me $273.20, the speeding ticket would have been way cheaper than that.I wrote to the little towns court to ask why i had to pay that much. No reply as of yet. so between my part of the hospital bill and radiology and DR and speeding ticket, was not a cheap vacation. but still good family time.
> So have you had the KAP yet? if so what wk so i can go back and look at pictures of it, i always enjoy it.
> How is Maryanns son doing. Jules hope you have a good visit. now i will read on more.


Good to see you back here. Shame you couldn't enjoy your birthday, but not surprising. 
Sounds like the vacation was also mixed- good family time though is always nice even if it did come at such a cost.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Didn't come on at all yesterday. Busy day preparing for the launch of our exhibition (not many came but hadn't advertised ti so not surprised) And taking Brett to the doctor as he had developed a really severe headache Sunday and Vick was concerned about him driving.
> By the time I got home I was tired and I just sat and read- had a lovely relaxing few hours.
> 
> As today is Tuesday I had Elizabeth. Out for most of the morning and then just pottering here. She grabbed my hand at one point and lead me to her room, got down down the nappy bag and took out a nappy. Headed back and tried very hard to get the nappy (diaper) onto Baby. She knew what she wanted to do but couldn't manage it. Already had the nappy change mat down with us.
> ...


Golly you have been busy. What a shame the exhibition wasnt advertised. 
LOL Funny how Elizabeth is SO hooked on Weetbix. Cute.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Elizabeth got hold of my knitting today and tried getting loops of yarn onto the needle- so clearly se has been watching me. However at 20 months I think it is a while before I can think of teaching her. :sm02: 
She really did have a day doing 'grownup' things. We hung up and bought in the washing today. Then when we went past the dryer later she tried to open it so I did and showed her it was empty (David moved it so I could use it the other day and she saw me using it). Closed it over , she turned went back and opened it up, got a jumper of hers of the top of the washing basket took it and put it in the dryer. Closed over the door and then later on took it back out and put it back on top of the dry washing!
She had a very cute afternoon as you can probably tell.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> My son in law was diagnosed with testicular cancer a few years ago and told everyone he knew as he wanted to raise awareness of this disease . His treatment was successful. Wives mothers sisters girlfriends can help to raise awareness and save lives. There should be no embarrassment that takes precedence over life saving. Ok off my high horse now!


Glad your son in law s treatment was a success Mary , and I agree that embarrassment should never stop anyone from getting health checks or treatment . I always go for my check ups but it still doesn't stop my face from turning red when I'm stood there in front of a complete stranger half naked getting my breasts squashed this way and that :sm12:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, hope you get to play a dulcimer one day.
Joyce, talking and knitting was a problem for me when I first joined knitting. I learned to bring what I call idiot knitting I.e. Knitting top or foot of sock so I'm just knitting. I do heel and toe at home.
Margaret, love tales of Elisabeth. What a sweetie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Oh dear, so sad for your headache. Hoping that neither the storm nor your pain will last long. Up early, cat fed, missing my poor old departed dog this morning. Had a bad mistake in my knocker so ripped it all out last evening and am starting over. My own fault. Had a neighbor come to visit and wanted to finish it yet last night. However, in talking got distracted and really goofed up in an area where I was knitting 2 tog. Was unable to fix it with a crochet hook. Sad as I was 14 rows from being completed when this happened. I shall learn not to try and knit and talk at the same time. I know some of you are able to do this. Obviously, I am not one of these. Off for morning prayers for all on this list.


Think we were both busy ripping out rows of knitting with the same problem , missed knitting 2 tog, I too tried to fix it but I just made a saggy loose mess so pulled all the rows out , happy to say all fixed now . Hope you get yours fixed to Joyce


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Didn't come on at all yesterday. Busy day preparing for the launch of our exhibition (not many came but hadn't advertised ti so not surprised) And taking Brett to the doctor as he had developed a really severe headache Sunday and Vick was concerned about him driving.
> By the time I got home I was tired and I just sat and read- had a lovely relaxing few hours.
> 
> As today is Tuesday I had Elizabeth. Out for most of the morning and then just pottering here. She grabbed my hand at one point and lead me to her room, got down down the nappy bag and took out a nappy. Headed back and tried very hard to get the nappy (diaper) onto Baby. She knew what she wanted to do but couldn't manage it. Already had the nappy change mat down with us.
> ...


Hope your son in law is feeling better now Margaret 
Sounds like you have a wonderful little companion in your granddaughter. I'm thinking you both have some very funny conversation s


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth got hold of my knitting today and tried getting loops of yarn onto the needle- so clearly se has been watching me. However at 20 months I think it is a while before I can think of teaching her. :sm02:
> She really did have a day doing 'grownup' things. We hung up and bought in the washing today. Then when we went past the dryer later she tried to open it so I did and showed her it was empty (David moved it so I could use it the other day and she saw me using it). Closed it over , she turned went back and opened it up, got a jumper of hers of the top of the washing basket took it and put it in the dryer. Closed over the door and then later on took it back out and put it back on top of the dry washing!
> She had a very cute afternoon as you can probably tell.


Aaw LOL. Does she play with plastic containers, bowls etc? Serena always loved playing with "cooking things" out of my container cupboard and I give her a bowl with some uncooked pasta shells and wooden spoons, cups and whatever. She used to pour and scoop from one type of container to another to another etc. Now she still does but pretends to make pies in my muffin tray and puts them on little plates of her tea set and pretends to feed her soft toys etc. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, not good about the bug in your yarn. We do have moths here but (touch wood) I've never seen anything with damage. Are there other bugs that get into things? I have my wool in a Rubbermaid box so hopefully it's safe.
> 
> Evelyn, hope your glucose test is normal, I hope I never develop diabetes, it would be a hard diet to follow. Great you had a nice time with the GKs, I have mine for the next 3 days, I'm sure I will be worn out when they go home. I did sign them up for a " Fun Day" at the library on Thursday, supposed to be games & crafts from 10-2:30- I hope they will have fun. They don't go back to school until Sept.
> 
> Tami & Kaye, good you found out the cards were missing, hope there's no charges made.


Carpet beetle larvae also eat wool. May have been a moth as windows are open a lot in the summer.

Evelyn, sending good thoughts for your testing.

Aww, you lucky grandmas! Love hearing about the fun times with the littles (and the bigger ones, too!).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your veggies look great! Wish our garden had done well but at least I have access to good veggies now. This morning I finished putt up 7 more quarts of green beans then this afternoon did 7 quarts of peaches and 6 quarts of pickled peaches. Tomorrow will get back to work on the carrots.
> 
> I've also started working with my curved DPNS by Neko again; finally figured out how to do toe up socks and have started a pair. Not in any rush to finish just enjoying the process with the weird needles. It gives me something small to take to the knitting group on Tuesdays.


Nice colours. Those needles really do look weird.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's not good news- the problem is the bones of my neck, and the narrowing at C3, C3-4, C4-5 C5-6 a generalised reduction in bone density, loss of the normal cervical lordosis, bone alignment is satisfactory.
> 
> Looks like knitting is going to be very limited from now on.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, Julie. Hopefully your surgeon will come up with a solution to ease your pain.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> First one is off the needles.
> I hadn't planned to do the back of the leg stockinette, but forgot to switch to the lace pattern all around, but as I told David, it's my pattern, I can do however I want. Lol


Great socks!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> An update from Matthew.
> 
> Today was a busy day of church, teaching a class in the afternoon, finishing a cup cozy and winding wool balls to be felted. I don't have any pictures of my work. I have wound 10 balls so far.


Oh, it is going to be a dog. Great job, Matthew.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Someone one is busted and doesn't care who knows she is where she shouldn't be , making no attempt to get down . As she has got older she doesn't like the sound of the lawn mower and usually hides at the top of the stairs but gone one step further this time , look at the state of that bed , good thing it's the spare room , she must have decided that she can use it ????


She is so beautiful. How can you chastise a face like that!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Trixie and I are having a quiet afternoon. DH is collecting honey from one of his apiaries.


Looks like Trixie's got a bed too. Did he get lots of honey?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

busyworkerbee said:


> A very pretty flower growing near where I live.


Beautiful, lovely colors


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> DB has had his operation and is back up on the ward. They had thought he would be going to High Dependency so I am hoping that this is a positive sign. My SIL is there with him just now and I'll know more details when she phones later, but at least it is over and he has come through it. Thanks to everyone who kept him in their thoughts and prayers, it has been a long day!


Glad that all went well for your DB.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> That is lovely Heather , wouldn't it be nice to be able to get a ball of yarn in those exact colours , Lol I must be a knitter if that's the first thought to enter my head ????


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got pictures--not great, but should give you an idea.


So cute.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have had your fair share of stormy weather this summer, hope you get some continuous days of sunshine before winter comes again .
> Summer hasn't been around much here lately either , not cold or rainy like a lot of the country has had but not clear blue hot summer days either


Yes, we don't want another harvest like last year. It stormed 1/2 the night & DH checked the rain gauge this morning, another inch in it????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My poor middle son had to have a chat and show me his jewels (????) when he was 12 , don't know who was more embarrassed, but it was important as he had found lumps . Then he had to show the doctor , thankfully they were nothing serious


Glad it was nothing serious but he must have been so embarrassed


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David texted me just a bit ago and said my older brother had surgery on his jewels (David's word) and that all is good. I don't know what the surgery was for perse, but I'm very glad he's fine and no cancer or anything. I think it's funny though that he told my DH about it and not me. lol
> My brothers are going to drive me to drink more than a glass of wine.
> This is my older brother that lives in Cheyenne, not my younger one in Oregon that has the brain trauma.


Good news that your brother is fine after surgery. I have heard them referred to as "the family jewels" :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well my house is back to quiet. The grands were so much fun but I am ready for some rest. It is amazing the amount of energy it takes to keep up with them. All 3 got new shoes and are quite happy. The older 2 started school today and all went very well and they are excited for this years learning.
> I got a call from the doctors office today saying my blood sugar is abnormal and they want to do the 3 hour glucose testing next Monday. That is 12 hours of fasting before hand then 3 hours hanging around the office. I am not thrilled. I feel this is another symptom of my stress eating and I really must get it under control.
> 
> Julie, I am sorry you got such distressing news about your hands. I pray a solution can be found.
> ...


I hope the spike in your sugar is only temporary.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> A very pretty flower growing near where I live.


Lovely


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> A very pretty flower growing near where I live.


That is beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is lovely Heather , wouldn't it be nice to be able to get a ball of yarn in those exact colours , Lol I must be a knitter if that's the first thought to enter my head ð


There was a recent topic about natures palette & someone post the photo of the most gorgeous bird I have ever seen, I would love some yarn in those colors, reds, blues ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was a recent topic about natures palette & someone post the photo of the most gorgeous bird I have ever seen, I would love some yarn in those colors, reds, blues ...


Isn't it amazing what nature does!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was a recent topic about natures palette & someone post the photo of the most gorgeous bird I have ever seen, I would love some yarn in those colors, reds, blues ...


And that beautiful yellow/ green....
And I love the way the eye is outlined in red


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Didn't come on at all yesterday. Busy day preparing for the launch of our exhibition (not many came but hadn't advertised ti so not surprised) And taking Brett to the doctor as he had developed a really severe headache Sunday and Vick was concerned about him driving.
> By the time I got home I was tired and I just sat and read- had a lovely relaxing few hours.
> 
> As today is Tuesday I had Elizabeth. Out for most of the morning and then just pottering here. She grabbed my hand at one point and lead me to her room, got down down the nappy bag and took out a nappy. Headed back and tried very hard to get the nappy (diaper) onto Baby. She knew what she wanted to do but couldn't manage it. Already had the nappy change mat down with us.
> ...


I hope Brett is better soon, not good when the headache lasts for days. A couple of times I've had to go to ER for a shot of Toradol to get rid of it. 
Elizabeth is sure growing up fast


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> No knitting today. But watched a couple hours of dulcimer school videos and played dulcimer.


That's great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, not good about the bug in your yarn. We do have moths here but (touch wood) I've never seen anything with damage. Are there other bugs that get into things? I have my wool in a Rubbermaid box so hopefully it's safe.
> 
> Evelyn, hope your glucose test is normal, I hope I never develop diabetes, it would be a hard diet to follow. Great you had a nice time with the GKs, I have mine for the next 3 days, I'm sure I will be worn out when they go home. I did sign them up for a " Fun Day" at the library on Thursday, supposed to be games & crafts from 10-2:30- I hope they will have fun. They don't go back to school until Sept.
> 
> Tami & Kaye, good you found out the cards were missing, hope there's no charges made.


Thank goodness the notify her of all transactions, and there haven't been any, we're pretty sure that she misplaced it at home after using it for a Schwans order.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My poor middle son had to have a chat and show me his jewels (????) when he was 12 , don't know who was more embarrassed, but it was important as he had found lumps . Then he had to show the doctor , thankfully they were nothing serious


Oh poor kid, that had to be rather devastating for him, but I'm glad it' wasn't anything that needed worry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad he is recovering. There is nowt so queer as folk!!


Thank you. 
Ain't that the truth! LOL!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is the food mill/strainer that DH ordered for me.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004SGFJ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


That looks great, haven't seen that one before.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> My son in law was diagnosed with testicular cancer a few years ago and told everyone he knew as he wanted to raise awareness of this disease . His treatment was successful. Wives mothers sisters girlfriends can help to raise awareness and save lives. There should be no embarrassment that takes precedence over life saving. Ok off my high horse now!


Very true, I know some with prostate cancer who don't want anyone to know & it's important especially for family members as it often shows up earlier in younger generations& they need to be aware to get checked


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Evelyn I will keep you in prayer concerning the glucose test. I am/was a stress eater too so can sure understand how hard it is to control;
> also suffer from depression though on meds and they have been lowered.
> 
> Good that the grands got new shoes and are excited about the new school year.
> ...


I haven't seen that one on there, will have to look for it. I watched Broadchurch & liked it. Last night I watched the first episode of Land Girls


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth got hold of my knitting today and tried getting loops of yarn onto the needle- so clearly se has been watching me. However at 20 months I think it is a while before I can think of teaching her. :sm02:
> She really did have a day doing 'grownup' things. We hung up and bought in the washing today. Then when we went past the dryer later she tried to open it so I did and showed her it was empty (David moved it so I could use it the other day and she saw me using it). Closed it over , she turned went back and opened it up, got a jumper of hers of the top of the washing basket took it and put it in the dryer. Closed over the door and then later on took it back out and put it back on top of the dry washing!
> She had a very cute afternoon as you can probably tell.


She will be helping in no time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad your son in law s treatment was a success Mary , and I agree that embarrassment should never stop anyone from getting health checks or treatment . I always go for my check ups but it still doesn't stop my face from turning red when I'm stood there in front of a complete stranger half naked getting my breasts squashed this way and that :sm12:


Me too


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, not good about the bug in your yarn. We do have moths here but (touch wood) I've never seen anything with damage. Are there other bugs that get into things? I have my wool in a Rubbermaid box so hopefully it's safe.
> 
> Evelyn, hope your glucose test is normal, I hope I never develop diabetes, it would be a hard diet to follow. Great you had a nice time with the GKs, I have mine for the next 3 days, I'm sure I will be worn out when they go home. I did sign them up for a " Fun Day" at the library on Thursday, supposed to be games & crafts from 10-2:30- I hope they will have fun. They don't go back to school until Sept.
> 
> Tami & Kaye, good you found out the cards were missing, hope there's no charges made.


I should have waited to call the cc company. It was in his pants pocket


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, better get off, GKs have arrived


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is not good news at all Julie- many of us can well know how horrid it would be to left unable to knit much.
> At least you don't have to wait long to see an orthopod! Hopefully he can make recommendations as to things that can help to alleviate the symptoms.


Yesterday I did manage to finish a finger on a glove, and pick up the stitches on the thumb- just so hard when feeling is so limited. I need to adjust drastically my expectations of output.
Just a week and a day to the appointment now- if I had gone in from the beginning of the process, chances are I would have been waiting a number of months.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear that, Julie. Hopefully your surgeon will come up with a solution to ease your pain.


Thanks Liz- hopefully to get some feeling back, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was a recent topic about natures palette & someone post the photo of the most gorgeous bird I have ever seen, I would love some yarn in those colors, reds, blues ...


I got some yarn in Australia that was nearly as vibrant as that bird's plumage- how magnificent!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank goodness the notify her of all transactions, and there haven't been any, we're pretty sure that she misplaced it at home after using it for a Schwans order.


Glad to hear it doesn't seem to have been used.

I used to order from Schwans quite a while ago, kinda miss it, loved the bagel dogs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> A very pretty flower growing near where I live.


That is very pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sitting here quietly knitting waiting for everyone to wake up , realised my neck has gone quite tense and my head is pounding , look up and see the sky has gone from blue with puffs of cloud to very dark and ominous, isn't it funny how our bodies are affected by the change in weather , need a head massage


Our bodies definitely know what's coming. I hope that the tenseness and headache go quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I am glad you brother is ok.


Thank you, me too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, it was a feat to achieve that much knitting. Well done :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yesterday I did manage to finish a finger on a glove, and pick up the stitches on the thumb- just so hard when feeling is so limited. I need to adjust drastically my expectations of output.
> Just a week and a day to the appointment now- if I had gone in from the beginning of the process, chances are I would have been waiting a number of months.


Glad you were able to do a little; some is better than none? I'm sure it is disappointing for you thought. I hope the appointment leads to some resources for getting better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, it was a feat to achieve that much knitting. Well done :sm24:


Thanks Norma- it's just the problem of adjusting my expectations!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got some yarn in Australia that was nearly as vibrant as that bird's plumage- how magnificent!


What a beautiful yarn that must have been. One of the reasons knitting is so fun is that one can dabble with, and enjoy, color. Julie, awesome that you got some knitting done. Hoping that your hands will become more useable again after you see your surgeon.
Have gotten a start and 15 stitches on the knocker again. A bit disappointing to myself as I was so close to having this pair finished. But, I have the whole day ahead of me to continue as my hands allow. 
Loved the Elizabeth stories. She is a dear and catches on very quickly. 
Matthew's dog is coming along nicely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Glad you were able to do a little; some is better than none? I'm sure it is disappointing for you thought. I hope the appointment leads to some resources for getting better.


A little is certainly better than not at all.

I hope so too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a beautiful yarn that must have been. One of the reasons knitting is so fun is that one can dabble with, and enjoy, color. Julie, awesome that you got some knitting done. Hoping that your hands will become more useable again after you see your surgeon.
> Have gotten a start and 15 stitches on the knocker again. A bit disappointing to myself as I was so close to having this pair finished. But, I have the whole day ahead of me to continue as my hands allow.
> Loved the Elizabeth stories. She is a dear and catches on very quickly.
> Matthew's dog is coming along nicely.


Thanks Joyce!

It is raining here (what else?) and I am going to go back to bed for a while!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joyce!
> 
> It is raining here (what else?) and I am going to go back to bed for a while!


I hope you have a lovely sleep.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, we don't want another harvest like last year. It stormed 1/2 the night & DH checked the rain gauge this morning, another inch in it????


The sky went really grey here this morning when I got a headache , then the rain came and funnily my headache went , pity the rain didn't , it has absolutely poured down all day long , it's now 5.30pm very gloomy and the rain is getting worse if that's possible . Haven't seen any news but I know there must be flooding about


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was a recent topic about natures palette & someone post the photo of the most gorgeous bird I have ever seen, I would love some yarn in those colors, reds, blues ...


He's beautiful , wonder what the female one looks like ,


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> The sky went really grey here this morning when I got a headache , then the rain came and funnily my headache went , pity the rain didn't , it has absolutely poured down all day long , it's now 5.30pm very gloomy and the rain is getting worse if that's possible . Haven't seen any news but I know there must be flooding about


That sounds nasty! I don't wish to rub it in but we had a lovely afternoon after rain this morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds nasty! I don't wish to rub it in but we had a lovely afternoon after rain this morning.


I can see you sat there with a big grin on your face ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh dear, so sad for your headache. Hoping that neither the storm nor your pain will last long. Up early, cat fed, missing my poor old departed dog this morning. Had a bad mistake in my knocker so ripped it all out last evening and am starting over. My own fault. Had a neighbor come to visit and wanted to finish it yet last night. However, in talking got distracted and really goofed up in an area where I was knitting 2 tog. Was unable to fix it with a crochet hook. Sad as I was 14 rows from being completed when this happened. I shall learn not to try and knit and talk at the same time. I know some of you are able to do this. Obviously, I am not one of these. Off for morning prayers for all on this list.


Hugs for you Joyce. Have you had any good fishing in lately? 
David broke the tip off one of his fly rods and had to fix it, seems like he's getting pretty good at fixing lately, I'm just glad it was fixable, not an expensive rod, or even under warranty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Didn't come on at all yesterday. Busy day preparing for the launch of our exhibition (not many came but hadn't advertised ti so not surprised) And taking Brett to the doctor as he had developed a really severe headache Sunday and Vick was concerned about him driving.
> By the time I got home I was tired and I just sat and read- had a lovely relaxing few hours.
> 
> As today is Tuesday I had Elizabeth. Out for most of the morning and then just pottering here. She grabbed my hand at one point and lead me to her room, got down down the nappy bag and took out a nappy. Headed back and tried very hard to get the nappy (diaper) onto Baby. She knew what she wanted to do but couldn't manage it. Already had the nappy change mat down with us.
> ...


It's good that you were able to take him, and great that they are both feeling a bit better today. 
LOL! She sure is maturing by leaps and bounds now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks good- of course you can do what you like- though the leg all in the pattern would look better but if you hadn't told us we would just thought you choose that way.


Thank you. It's definitely a unique design. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is the food mill/strainer that DH ordered for me.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004SGFJ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


That's cool, I may have to get one of those, I have this one though that Marla got me a couple years ago for Christmas, I use it for tomatoes most so far, cook them down then put them through it.

https://www.amazon.com/Kitchenaid-Fruit-Vegetable-Strainer-Parts/dp/B014V2FBW4/ref=pd_sbs_79_6?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B014V2FBW4&pd_rd_r=QYKEH635BJVYSZ06C60C&pd_rd_w=Cefhr&pd_rd_wg=j74TV&psc=1&refRID=QYKEH635BJVYSZ06C60C


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yesterday I did manage to finish a finger on a glove, and pick up the stitches on the thumb- just so hard when feeling is so limited. I need to adjust drastically my expectations of output.
> Just a week and a day to the appointment now- if I had gone in from the beginning of the process, chances are I would have been waiting a number of months.


I would hope with something this debilitating they would get youmin ASAP


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Glad to hear it doesn't seem to have been used.
> 
> I used to order from Schwans quite a while ago, kinda miss it, loved the bagel dogs


We had them here for a while but obviously too much distance between customers to make it pay????They had really good stuff


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The sky went really grey here this morning when I got a headache , then the rain came and funnily my headache went , pity the rain didn't , it has absolutely poured down all day long , it's now 5.30pm very gloomy and the rain is getting worse if that's possible . Haven't seen any news but I know there must be flooding about


It's good the headache wentbut you must be sick of gloom. When it gets like that I just want to curl up with a book & a blanket on the couch


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> My son in law was diagnosed with testicular cancer a few years ago and told everyone he knew as he wanted to raise awareness of this disease . His treatment was successful. Wives mothers sisters girlfriends can help to raise awareness and save lives. There should be no embarrassment that takes precedence over life saving. Ok off my high horse now!


I'm very glad that he had successful treatment. It's true, it does need to be talked about and no possible cancers/other health issues should be embarrassing.

Unfortunately though, for many, certain subjects were considered taboo, so not discussed and as that idea gets passed down, it's not easy to discuss certain body parts easily for many. One reason it's so important to teach children the proper names for things and proper usage of those names, it takes away the embarrassment at a young age as at that point it's not anything other than just what it is, just like an arm or leg.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth got hold of my knitting today and tried getting loops of yarn onto the needle- so clearly se has been watching me. However at 20 months I think it is a while before I can think of teaching her. :sm02:
> She really did have a day doing 'grownup' things. We hung up and bought in the washing today. Then when we went past the dryer later she tried to open it so I did and showed her it was empty (David moved it so I could use it the other day and she saw me using it). Closed it over , she turned went back and opened it up, got a jumper of hers of the top of the washing basket took it and put it in the dryer. Closed over the door and then later on took it back out and put it back on top of the dry washing!
> She had a very cute afternoon as you can probably tell.


LOL!! At least she was trying to put loops on and not take them off. It may be a while before you can actually teach her, but a pair of big plastic needles and some cheap yarn to play with might not be a bad thing for now. 
If only they would stay as helpful when they are teens as they are when they are toddlers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaw LOL. Does she play with plastic containers, bowls etc? Serena always loved playing with "cooking things" out of my container cupboard and I give her a bowl with some uncooked pasta shells and wooden spoons, cups and whatever. She used to pour and scoop from one type of container to another to another etc. Now she still does but pretends to make pies in my muffin tray and puts them on little plates of her tea set and pretends to feed her soft toys etc. LOL


They are so much fun to watch when they are that age, and they are so creative and imaginative.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Great socks!


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The GKs have been busy crafting, GS has taken a plastic toy submarine & installed the motor from his broken radio controlled truck &'somehow hooked it to a battery & propeller &'has something that will now propelled itself around the bathtub.????He said he watched a YouTube video to learn how???? He's 8, what will he be doing when older.
GD is drawing & Kimber is just driving me crazy wanting me to throw things for her. DS comes home today, I will be glad to have her go to him for a few days, with all the rain, I'm sick of the mess in the house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Christopher came by today and brought his girlfriend, I think I like her, she's pretty straight forward and is much much more suited to him than Kerry was, and she doesn't put up with any crap from him. She is disabled with brain trauma from a vehicle accident a few years ago, but is not letting it slow her down, she has cleaned his house from top to bottom, is making him get rid of junk and he's going back to work at the sugar factory at the end of the month. Whoohoo!!!! Praying this is the one, Christopher told her, see I told you mom would like you, I said, she's not a drug addict and doesn't have 6.5 kids with 15 guys so it's all good. LOL!! Her eyes got big and she was shaking her head say NO!! I don't have any yet! lolol
I just love that she holds him accountable for himself and isn't afraid to knock him upside the head (figuratively) if he needs it. l


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good news that your brother is fine after surgery. I have heard them referred to as "the family jewels" :sm09:


Yes, they are often called that here, mostly by the guys, they do treasure them, lol with good reason.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope the spike in your sugar is only temporary.


I also hope so too Evelyn, I meant to add that to an earlier post.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very true, I know some with prostate cancer who don't want anyone to know & it's important especially for family members as it often shows up earlier in younger generations& they need to be aware to get checked


Yes, David and I have had the conversation a few years ago that he needed to be sure to have his checks done whether he wants to or not, with his family history, and he agreed, he'd rather have a colonoscopy or prostate exam than not and then end up wishing he had, that his health is more important than his pride, without his health, he won't have any pride.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I should have waited to call the cc company. It was in his pants pocket


Never fails.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yesterday I did manage to finish a finger on a glove, and pick up the stitches on the thumb- just so hard when feeling is so limited. I need to adjust drastically my expectations of output.
> Just a week and a day to the appointment now- if I had gone in from the beginning of the process, chances are I would have been waiting a number of months.


I'm glad that you aren't having to go through all you went through for the hip, before being able to talk to the surgeon about your neck/back for sure.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I can see you sat there with a big grin on your face ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, so sorry migraines are bothering you. Glad medicine helps. Have you tried acupuncture?
> KayeJo, I didn't realize you wrote your own pattern for socks. I'm very impressed.


I had acupuncture before and it did help with a lot of different things. I'm taking magnesium now and don't know if that is why or if it is age but I am finally having less migraines. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> DB has had his operation and is back up on the ward. They had thought he would be going to High Dependency so I am hoping that this is a positive sign. My SIL is there with him just now and I'll know more details when she phones later, but at least it is over and he has come through it. Thanks to everyone who kept him in their thoughts and prayers, it has been a long day!


Prayers for a smooth recovery. thoughts are with you Kate.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Such beautiful dogs. Enjoy seeing photos of all the fur babies and also their antics.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow Darowil, a knitter in the making already. :sm24:

Looks like I'm not going to get caught up again. Lovely lunch wit BFF and her son asked to come with her. He still calls me Aunt Daralene. What a fine young man soon to be 22. Then a great dinner with DS. A special but busy day. Company from France arriving Thursday and here I am needing a nap ????. Hugs to all. 

Julie, sometimes you can call the office and ask if anyone cancels you would be willing to come in. That is if you can get there. Maybe you are fine with waiting, but if not, that sometimes works.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I loved Land Girls. Also check out Bomb Girls if you haven't already. Wish both of these series had more in their series.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't seen that one on there, will have to look for it. I watched Broadchurch & liked it. Last night I watched the first episode of Land Girls


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joyce you are making more progress than I am on the Knitted Knockers. I'm finding casting them on quite fiddly right now so have been doing charity hats for now.


flyty1n said:


> What a beautiful yarn that must have been. One of the reasons knitting is so fun is that one can dabble with, and enjoy, color. Julie, awesome that you got some knitting done. Hoping that your hands will become more useable again after you see your surgeon.
> Have gotten a start and 15 stitches on the knocker again. A bit disappointing to myself as I was so close to having this pair finished. But, I have the whole day ahead of me to continue as my hands allow.
> Loved the Elizabeth stories. She is a dear and catches on very quickly.
> Matthew's dog is coming along nicely.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good the headache wentbut you must be sick of gloom. When it gets like that I just want to curl up with a book & a blanket on the couch


I've been trying to make an owl applique, this is my 3rd try , the other 2 were to big , was going to make another one but I think I've had enough of owls, not a good picture but it's quite dark here


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Went over to oldest DD's this morning to see how she is getting her new home situated. It is so lovely; I love her decorating style. We visited for a couple of hours and I came on home around 1-ish. Will be heading to knitting group in about 15 min. Haven't heard from the market yet about the produce being in but should while I'm at knitting group so guess I'll pick it up after the group. Going to get ready to head out now so TTYL. Play nice and knit on!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I think charity hats are a noble charity. Good on you. The knockers, I find that I don't do double points at all well, so just do them on magic loop circular needles. It is tight getting started as you only have 15 stitches, but if you do the bottoms up on double point needles pattern on knittedknockers.org but do them by magic loop, they work well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher came by today and brought his girlfriend, I think I like her, she's pretty straight forward and is much much more suited to him than Kerry was, and she doesn't put up with any crap from him. She is disabled with brain trauma from a vehicle accident a few years ago, but is not letting it slow her down, she has cleaned his house from top to bottom, is making him get rid of junk and he's going back to work at the sugar factory at the end of the month. Whoohoo!!!! Praying this is the one, Christopher told her, see I told you mom would like you, I said, she's not a drug addict and doesn't have 6.5 kids with 15 guys so it's all good. LOL!! Her eyes got big and she was shaking her head say NO!! I don't have any yet! lolol
> I just love that she holds him accountable for himself and isn't afraid to knock him upside the head (figuratively) if he needs it. l


That's wonderful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Never fails.


That's for sure! I have logged on to any of the bill accounts that I have the card linked to for auto pay, and I think I am good with all of them for now. There is just one I may have a problem with, and I will get an email from them if there is, and I can just go to my online banking and pay it that way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been trying to make an owl applique, this is my 3rd try , the other 2 were to big , was going to make another one but I think I've had enough of owls, not a good picture but it's quite dark here


I think you did a fine job!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher came by today and brought his girlfriend, I think I like her, she's pretty straight forward and is much much more suited to him than Kerry was, and she doesn't put up with any crap from him. She is disabled with brain trauma from a vehicle accident a few years ago, but is not letting it slow her down, she has cleaned his house from top to bottom, is making him get rid of junk and he's going back to work at the sugar factory at the end of the month. Whoohoo!!!! Praying this is the one, Christopher told her, see I told you mom would like you, I said, she's not a drug addict and doesn't have 6.5 kids with 15 guys so it's all good. LOL!! Her eyes got big and she was shaking her head say NO!! I don't have any yet! lolol
> I just love that she holds him accountable for himself and isn't afraid to knock him upside the head (figuratively) if he needs it. l


No drugs and no 6.5 children are definitely a good thing and as long as they are happy all is good


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been trying to make an owl applique, this is my 3rd try , the other 2 were to big , was going to make another one but I think I've had enough of owls, not a good picture but it's quite dark here


That's an adorable owl! I used to make a baby sweater that had a row of owls across the yoke front and back. They were made with a cable stitch There were a few more rows in the bottom than the top, so it ended up looking like a body and a head.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I hope you have a lovely sleep.


Thank you, I did sleep well


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds nasty! I don't wish to rub it in but we had a lovely afternoon after rain this morning.


And we had sunshine all day! Tomorrow's to be good here too, then it's back to normal......rain. :sm19:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely owl appliqué Sonja.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would hope with something this debilitating they would get youmin ASAP


One is not all that confident, when the hip was archived, and that was the reason half the year went by, but who knows?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One is not all that confident, when the hip was archived, and that was the reason half the year went by, but who knows?


True, but I hope they have learned from their previous mistake! Hoping with all my heart this time you will get quick and effective help.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers that you can get your blood sugars back under control.


Thank you. I have called the office back and discussed letting me try to get it under control with dietary change and see what it looks like in 3 months when I return for a check up. I am sure it will be much better and gives me incentive to watch what I am putting into my body.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I think you did a fine job!


Thank you Tami


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Evelyn I will keep you in prayer concerning the glucose test. I am/was a stress eater too so can sure understand how hard it is to control;
> also suffer from depression though on meds and they have been lowered.
> 
> Good that the grands got new shoes and are excited about the new school year.
> ...


I can do this! Have actually done this before so know it is on me to take care of it 

I had bought the older 2 shoes for school and thought I was done. Little Miss informed me while she was here that we needed to get her some shoes too. It wasn't in the plan but I couldn't bring myself to just tell her no when it has been so long since she has asked for anything.

I did mention the Dr. Blake series. Glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> That's an adorable owl! I used to make a baby sweater that had a row of owls across the yoke front and back. They were made with a cable stitch There were a few more rows in the bottom than the top, so it ended up looking like a body and a head.


Thank you Marilyn, , I've seen those cable owls on hats and sweaters , think I saved a pattern to try somewhere


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Marilyn, , I've seen those cable owls on hats and sweaters , think I saved a pattern to try somewhere


Great owl Sonja, I've got a pattern off Pinterest for a cabled owl, but it's actually crochet. Quite fiddly to twist the stitches round the post but looks the same as knitted ones. It's on my list of to do sometime.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I've been trying to make an owl applique, this is my 3rd try , the other 2 were to big , was going to make another one but I think I've had enough of owls, not a good picture but it's quite dark here


He is very cute :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> No drugs and no 6.5 children are definitely a good thing and as long as they are happy all is good


It sounds like a good match :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thank you. I have called the office back and discussed letting me try to get it under control with dietary change and see what it looks like in 3 months when I return for a check up. I am sure it will be much better and gives me incentive to watch what I am putting into my body.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, glad the magnesium is helping. Sounds like a day filled with love.
Gwen, wonderful you had morning with DD. 
I know there was more I wanted to comment on but the news has made me crazy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I realized I had missed your owl so went back until I found it. That is adorable. I am constantly amazed and delighted when I see your creations.
You truly are a gifted knitter and I sit in awe of your work.


Swedenme said:


> I've been trying to make an owl applique, this is my 3rd try , the other 2 were to big , was going to make another one but I think I've had enough of owls, not a good picture but it's quite dark here


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Julie. Didn't comment earlier but want you to know I have you in my prayers that the doctor(s) can find a way to fix your hand situation.
I know you are frustrated not being able to knit quite like you did but I truly believe you will overcome this.

I'm not going to be on much but just wanted you to know I have you in my heart and prayers. I wrenched my silly back again yesterday and am in quite a bit of pain. Muscle relaxers haven't touched it so I came home early from knitting group and just took a Tylenol w/codeine to see if I can get a little relief. Going to catch up the couple of pages I'm behind and sign off.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, I did sleep well


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad that you aren't having to go through all you went through for the hip, before being able to talk to the surgeon about your neck/back for sure.


Thanks Kaye Jo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Darowil, a knitter in the making already. :sm24:
> 
> Looks like I'm not going to get caught up again. Lovely lunch wit BFF and her son asked to come with her. He still calls me Aunt Daralene. What a fine young man soon to be 22. Then a great dinner with DS. A special but busy day. Company from France arriving Thursday and here I am needing a nap ????. Hugs to all.
> 
> Julie, sometimes you can call the office and ask if anyone cancels you would be willing to come in. That is if you can get there. Maybe you are fine with waiting, but if not, that sometimes works.


Just one snag, Daralene, I don't know which team I should be contacting, also we would normally just follow procedure from the doctor's referral.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been trying to make an owl applique, this is my 3rd try , the other 2 were to big , was going to make another one but I think I've had enough of owls, not a good picture but it's quite dark here


Interesting colour for an owl- odd thing is I'm not over keen on knitting baby things!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> True, but I hope they have learned from their previous mistake! Hoping with all my heart this time you will get quick and effective help.


That would be really good, thanks Joyce.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thank you. I have called the office back and discussed letting me try to get it under control with dietary change and see what it looks like in 3 months when I return for a check up. I am sure it will be much better and gives me incentive to watch what I am putting into my body.


All the best for this endeavour!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been trying to make an owl applique, this is my 3rd try , the other 2 were to big , was going to make another one but I think I've had enough of owls, not a good picture but it's quite dark here


That's great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Marilyn, , I've seen those cable owls on hats and sweaters , think I saved a pattern to try somewhere


If you can't find it, I'm pretty sure I downloaded it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Julie. Didn't comment earlier but want you to know I have you in my prayers that the doctor(s) can find a way to fix your hand situation.
> I know you are frustrated not being able to knit quite like you did but I truly believe you will overcome this.
> 
> I'm not going to be on much but just wanted you to know I have you in my heart and prayers. I wrenched my silly back again yesterday and am in quite a bit of pain. Muscle relaxers haven't touched it so I came home early from knitting group and just took a Tylenol w/codeine to see if I can get a little relief. Going to catch up the couple of pages I'm behind and sign off.


I hope you get relief from the pain


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher came by today and brought his girlfriend, I think I like her, she's pretty straight forward and is much much more suited to him than Kerry was, and she doesn't put up with any crap from him. She is disabled with brain trauma from a vehicle accident a few years ago, but is not letting it slow her down, she has cleaned his house from top to bottom, is making him get rid of junk and he's going back to work at the sugar factory at the end of the month. Whoohoo!!!! Praying this is the one, Christopher told her, see I told you mom would like you, I said, she's not a drug addict and doesn't have 6.5 kids with 15 guys so it's all good. LOL!! Her eyes got big and she was shaking her head say NO!! I don't have any yet! lolol
> I just love that she holds him accountable for himself and isn't afraid to knock him upside the head (figuratively) if he needs it. l


I hope it works out for them & they are happy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thank you. I have called the office back and discussed letting me try to get it under control with dietary change and see what it looks like in 3 months when I return for a check up. I am sure it will be much better and gives me incentive to watch what I am putting into my body.


I hope you can use diet to get your sugars back in line ????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Lovely owl appliqué Sonja.


Thank you Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Great owl Sonja, I've got a pattern off Pinterest for a cabled owl, but it's actually crochet. Quite fiddly to twist the stitches round the post but looks the same as knitted ones. It's on my list of to do sometime.


Thank you Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> He is very cute :sm24:


All sewn on now , still wondering if I should make another, will see how I feel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I realized I had missed your owl so went back until I found it. That is adorable. I am constantly amazed and delighted when I see your creations.
> You truly are a gifted knitter and I sit in awe of your work.


Thank you Gwen , I wanted to make an owl as I'm going to make a really cute owl hat too , or I hope it will be cute when I make it

Hope your back feels better soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great


Thank you Bonnie. 
I've more than likely got it saved in triplicate as I apparently have a habit of doing that ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Interesting colour for an owl- odd thing is I'm not over keen on knitting baby things!


Snowy owl maybe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Snowy owl maybe


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, glad the magnesium is helping. Sounds like a day filled with love.
> Gwen, wonderful you had morning with DD.
> I know there was more I wanted to comment on but the news has made me crazy.


I haven't seen the news today. Does that mean I need to watch it tonight? Hope you settle soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Julie. Didn't comment earlier but want you to know I have you in my prayers that the doctor(s) can find a way to fix your hand situation.
> I know you are frustrated not being able to knit quite like you did but I truly believe you will overcome this.
> 
> I'm not going to be on much but just wanted you to know I have you in my heart and prayers. I wrenched my silly back again yesterday and am in quite a bit of pain. Muscle relaxers haven't touched it so I came home early from knitting group and just took a Tylenol w/codeine to see if I can get a little relief. Going to catch up the couple of pages I'm behind and sign off.


Hope your back settles soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good to hear from you Donna. Wow, that was an expensive vaca with the ER and ticket. Hope you have fully recovered from the concusion now. Some of the small towns do tend to gouge folks with the price of tickets; don't ask me how I know! Good that the family time was rewarding though.


Does this mean each town sets it's fines? Ours are set by the state. 
And the cost of Donna's fine seemed small to me as it was considered to be big! So I checked. Speeding under 10 kms/hours over (6 miles )is only $210. But 10 to under 20kms is $411. On top of the fines are demerit points. These accrue and remain for 3 years. For a full license holder you can accrue 11 demerit points. Once you reach 12 you are disqualified from driving for 3 months. Under 10 kms accrue 2 demerit points, 10 to under 20 accrue 3 demerit points.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Glad to hear it doesn't seem to have been used.
> 
> I used to order from Schwans quite a while ago, kinda miss it, loved the bagel dogs


I love the breaded chicken breast strips and the mozzarella sticks, well several other things also, but those are two faves. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been trying to make an owl applique, this is my 3rd try , the other 2 were to big , was going to make another one but I think I've had enough of owls, not a good picture but it's quite dark here


That's so cute!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's for sure! I have logged on to any of the bill accounts that I have the card linked to for auto pay, and I think I am good with all of them for now. There is just one I may have a problem with, and I will get an email from them if there is, and I can just go to my online banking and pay it that way.


That's good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No drugs and no 6.5 children are definitely a good thing and as long as they are happy all is good


LOL!! Definitely good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David texted me just a bit ago and said my older brother had surgery on his jewels (David's word) and that all is good. I don't know what the surgery was for perse, but I'm very glad he's fine and no cancer or anything. I think it's funny though that he told my DH about it and not me. lol
> My brothers are going to drive me to drink more than a glass of wine.
> This is my older brother that lives in Cheyenne, not my younger one in Oregon that has the brain trauma.


Good that he is fine- but it is funny that he was happy to tell David but not you. Leave that job to David!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does this mean each town sets it's fines? Ours are set by the state.
> And the cost of Donna's fine seemed small to me as it was considered to be big! So I checked. Speeding under 10 kms/hours over (6 miles )is only $210. But 10 to under 20kms is $411. On top of the fines are demerit points. These accrue and remain for 3 years. For a full license holder you can accrue 11 demerit points. Once you reach 12 you are disqualified from driving for 3 months. Under 10 kms accrue 2 demerit points, 10 to under 20 accrue 3 demerit points.


Each town here sets there own for the most part, then the county has their fines/fees if they ticket you, and then you have state troopers and they have a whole nother set if they ticket you, so it all depends on whether you're ticketed by state, county, or city as to what your fine will be.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got pictures--not great, but should give you an idea.


Wow- he is huge. Looks great. No wonder you said stuffing him took so long


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good that he is fine- but it is funny that he was happy to tell David but not you. Leave that job to David!


Yes, I'm just glad to know he's fine, whether the info comes directly from him or through David, it's all good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well off to knit, see you all in a while.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well my house is back to quiet. The grands were so much fun but I am ready for some rest. It is amazing the amount of energy it takes to keep up with them. All 3 got new shoes and are quite happy. The older 2 started school today and all went very well and they are excited for this years learning.
> I got a call from the doctors office today saying my blood sugar is abnormal and they want to do the 3 hour glucose testing next Monday. That is 12 hours of fasting before hand then 3 hours hanging around the office. I am not thrilled. I feel this is another symptom of my stress eating and I really must get it under control.
> 
> Julie, I am sorry you got such distressing news about your hands. I pray a solution can be found.
> ...


Not good about the blood sugar. Certainly the eating doesn't help but stress itself can also interfere with the sugar levels. Whatever comes of the test next week is a reminder to you that you must try to eat better (says me who eats badly much of the time).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to go and get ready to head out for a few hours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to go and get ready to head out for a few hours. 
Change of plan-need to take Brett to the doctor again. This time his gut.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now to go and get ready to head out for a few hours.
> Change of plan-need to take Brett to the doctor again. This time his gut.


Hope the doctor can find what the problem is.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok folks here's Winnie the Pooh for Ella, just finished.
So I will heading for the framer with DV in next day or two.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan, Winnie the Pooh looks wonderful. What a lot of work. You do such nice, even cross stitch. I envy your ability.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Fan, Winnie the Pooh looks wonderful. What a lot of work. You do such nice, even cross stitch. I envy your ability.


Thank you very much, it's a great hobby.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok folks here's Winnie the Pooh for Ella, just finished.
> So I will heading for the framer with DV in next day or two.


That's really cute, you are sur racing along getting you Christmas stuff done


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love the breaded chicken breast strips and the mozzarella sticks, well several other things also, but those are two faves. lol


DH used to love their strawberry ice cream. It's been so lovely no since we had them, I forget what else I used to buy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now to go and get ready to head out for a few hours.
> Change of plan-need to take Brett to the doctor again. This time his gut.


I hope poor Brett is better soon, this is really hanging on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The GKs just left & im going to sit & knit.
We picked enough rasberries to make ice cream & the kids said t was the best ice cream ever. The ice cream maker that DIL loaned me sure works well


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Julie. Didn't comment earlier but want you to know I have you in my prayers that the doctor(s) can find a way to fix your hand situation.
> I know you are frustrated not being able to knit quite like you did but I truly believe you will overcome this.
> 
> I'm not going to be on much but just wanted you to know I have you in my heart and prayers. I wrenched my silly back again yesterday and am in quite a bit of pain. Muscle relaxers haven't touched it so I came home early from knitting group and just took a Tylenol w/codeine to see if I can get a little relief. Going to catch up the couple of pages I'm behind and sign off.


So sorry about the back. I imagine it will be difficult tonight. Thinking of you and sending Healing Wishes down to Georgia.

Hope we hear something on Sam soon. Perhaps I have missed the latest since I am behind. Hoping no news is good news.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just one snag, Daralene, I don't know which team I should be contacting, also we would normally just follow procedure from the doctor's referral.


I see. Well, it seems you will just wait for the appointment and after all the waiting you did on your hip this must seem quite soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, sorry Brett is not well. Hope you find some help at the doctor's office.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wow- he is huge. Looks great. No wonder you said stuffing him took so long


The better part of the day went by before I got done! I did get a better picture. DD is holding him up!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Not keeping up very well but thought I would share today's update from Matthew.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I'm done for the day. Just no energy. Got some work done on the guest bathroom but not done. Not done on any room. At least the company is a guy and his wife doesn't speak English and I don't speak French, so easier that she didn't come. Somehow I feel it has to be a lot more **** and span when the wife is here too. DH did a lot of work on this for him as he had to make all the arrangements for recording, hire all the musicians, arrange and communicate all the rehearsals, distribute the music for them to learn, and go through the music and choose which pieces are good enough to be recorded. Sure wish that someday Bill could really have a vacation. I do love our travels but I really do think he needs some time that isn't connected with work. Not to complain but he looked so exhausted last night. When I told him he needed a real vacation he told me to arrange one but now to figure out when he has time. He will mark the calendar for me but has to find the time to do that. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Kate, hope your brother isn't in too much pain. Thinking of him and sending Healing Wishes for body and spirit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Winnie is fabulous, Fan. And great photos of all the knitting too!

I'm sending continual healing thoughts for all in need. 

I worked late today to finish my one task before tomorrow, but I got a late start since we went to the breakfast this morning, which was enjoyable. We may go with one of the other couples to Pueblo Independence Day celebration on Sunday, but I don't think the fellas have worked out the details yet. We'll see.

I got the shawl frogged last night but didn't feel like starting over just yet--I think that I will revamp the pattern a bit and use a different yarn!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well done, Matthew! Its personality is starting to shine!

Daralene, I think we worry more about women being critical (not sure why...but I know I do). Try to relax and enjoy the company. Everything will be done in its own time. Start thinking about that real vacation.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok folks here's Winnie the Pooh for Ella, just finished.
> So I will heading for the framer with DV in next day or two.


Great job! Pooh will be loved!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry about the back. I imagine it will be difficult tonight. Thinking of you and sending Healing Wishes down to Georgia.
> 
> Hope we hear something on Sam soon. Perhaps I have missed the latest since I am behind. Hoping no news is good news.


Haven't heard anything since Gwen had a message that he was being transferred to the nursing facility that Alexis works for, for rehab. I mailed a card today, and signed it for all of us here. Hoping it will cheer him, knowing we are all thinking of him and praying for him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The better part of the day went by before I got done! I did get a better picture. DD is holding him up!


Wow! That squid is huge! You did a great job on it! Hope you win a great prize, and sell it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not keeping up very well but thought I would share today's update from Matthew.


Sure do!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Tami and Sorlenna. I'm now wading through my stash of threads for what I need for the last picture for family. All done time for a cuppa mid afternoon. 
The squid is amazing wow!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> I've been trying to make an owl applique, this is my 3rd try , the other 2 were to big , was going to make another one but I think I've had enough of owls, not a good picture but it's quite dark here


Looks cute!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I see. Well, it seems you will just wait for the appointment and after all the waiting you did on your hip this must seem quite soon.


Hopefully! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The better part of the day went by before I got done! I did get a better picture. DD is holding him up!


A bit horrifying when you think he's the size of many a squid!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Fan said:


> Ok folks here's Winnie the Pooh for Ella, just finished.
> So I will heading for the framer with DV in next day or two.


Nicely done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not keeping up very well but thought I would share today's update from Matthew.


Progressing well! The pup is panting, methinks?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Nicely done!


Finally worked out what DV stands for- der, Pooh does look good. (re Fan's cross stitching)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Update on Tim: Today was day #2 for Tim in day-rehab therapy. It was a series of 1 hour sessions over the course of 6 hours. Part of his physical therapy involved walking with his Kaye walker which he's not used since he walked into the hospital on 28 June. He covered 270 feet (90 yards) from start to finish. Of course he was very tired by the time he got home and was starving for dinner. A very long and exhausting day for him. Probably the most boring/trying part of the day was the session spent with a doctor who spent the time trying to get him to talk about what makes him sad or happy at home. He thought she was boring and not fully aware of what his life involves. 

The autism keeps him from experiencing many emotional perceptions that psychological professionals expect or usually deal with among today's young adults. None of that keeps Tim from experiencing typical human emotions, but he does not have large swings of emotions from sadness to fear or overwhelming joy. We try to keep his life reasonably organized so that there is a good deal of daily routine but not to the point of no new experiences/activities. Meals are served regularly but menus are not repeated within a limited time frame; time alone with Susan or with her and Ben as a family are part of a weekly time frame; he always finds time to talk my arm off on most days; church events and activities are also regular and frequent parts of his week, etc.

He has seldom desired occasions to interact with classmates because very few of them have been significant in his life. Adults, on the other hand, have always been significant because of the amount of care and interaction he requires--from toothbrushing to shoe tying and bathing. For family members these needs are not a burden because he has always been joy to us. We are so grateful to have him in our family. The wit and humor that are such a vital part of his personality truly brighten our lives. 

Since he hasn't really shut up since he started signing and then found his voice (and used the words I promised to give him, whether finger-spelling, signing or speaking, he has found much freedom in communicating with all within hearing distance. :sm11: :sm11: 

Just thought you all might want to share the progress he's making.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now to go and get ready to head out for a few hours.
> Change of plan-need to take Brett to the doctor again. This time his gut.


Oh dear, I hope that it's nothing to worry about and some meds do the trick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok folks here's Winnie the Pooh for Ella, just finished.
> So I will heading for the framer with DV in next day or two.


It's adorable!! What wonderful stitching you do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The better part of the day went by before I got done! I did get a better picture. DD is holding him up!


That's a great picture!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Update on Tim: Today was day #2 for Tim in day-rehab therapy. It was a series of 1 hour sessions over the course of 6 hours. Part of his physical therapy involved walking with his Kaye walker which he's not used since he walked into the hospital on 28 June. He covered 270 feet (90 yards) from start to finish. Of course he was very tired by the time he got home and was starving for dinner. A very long and exhausting day for him. Probably the most boring/trying part of the day was the session spent with a doctor who spent the time trying to get him to talk about what makes him sad or happy at home. He thought she was boring and not fully aware of what his life involves.
> 
> The autism keeps him from experiencing many emotional perceptions that psychological professionals expect or usually deal with among today's young adults. None of that keeps Tim from experiencing typical human emotions, but he does not have large swings of emotions from sadness to fear or overwhelming joy. We try to keep his life reasonably organized so that there is a good deal of daily routine but not to the point of no new experiences/activities. Meals are served regularly but menus are not repeated within a limited time frame; time alone with Susan or with her and Ben as a family are part of a weekly time frame; he always finds time to talk my arm off on most days; church events and activities are also regular and frequent parts of his week, etc.
> 
> ...


It is always good to hear of Tim and how he is faring.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not keeping up very well but thought I would share today's update from Matthew.


That's great, it's amazing how he can do the eye and the tongue and then manage to pull it all together into a fabulous animal, I couldn't imagine trying to do that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, I'm done for the day. Just no energy. Got some work done on the guest bathroom but not done. Not done on any room. At least the company is a guy and his wife doesn't speak English and I don't speak French, so easier that she didn't come. Somehow I feel it has to be a lot more **** and span when the wife is here too. DH did a lot of work on this for him as he had to make all the arrangements for recording, hire all the musicians, arrange and communicate all the rehearsals, distribute the music for them to learn, and go through the music and choose which pieces are good enough to be recorded. Sure wish that someday Bill could really have a vacation. I do love our travels but I really do think he needs some time that isn't connected with work. Not to complain but he looked so exhausted last night. When I told him he needed a real vacation he told me to arrange one but now to figure out when he has time. He will mark the calendar for me but has to find the time to do that. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Kate, hope your brother isn't in too much pain. Thinking of him and sending Healing Wishes for body and spirit.


I hope you get your energy back soon. 
A real vacation sounds like just what your DH needs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A bit horrifying when you think he's the size of many a squid!


LOL!!! Never thought of it that way. :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Update on Tim: Today was day #2 for Tim in day-rehab therapy. It was a series of 1 hour sessions over the course of 6 hours. Part of his physical therapy involved walking with his Kaye walker which he's not used since he walked into the hospital on 28 June. He covered 270 feet (90 yards) from start to finish. Of course he was very tired by the time he got home and was starving for dinner. A very long and exhausting day for him. Probably the most boring/trying part of the day was the session spent with a doctor who spent the time trying to get him to talk about what makes him sad or happy at home. He thought she was boring and not fully aware of what his life involves.
> 
> The autism keeps him from experiencing many emotional perceptions that psychological professionals expect or usually deal with among today's young adults. None of that keeps Tim from experiencing typical human emotions, but he does not have large swings of emotions from sadness to fear or overwhelming joy. We try to keep his life reasonably organized so that there is a good deal of daily routine but not to the point of no new experiences/activities. Meals are served regularly but menus are not repeated within a limited time frame; time alone with Susan or with her and Ben as a family are part of a weekly time frame; he always finds time to talk my arm off on most days; church events and activities are also regular and frequent parts of his week, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update on Tim.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Update on Tim: Today was day #2 for Tim in day-rehab therapy. It was a series of 1 hour sessions over the course of 6 hours. Part of his physical therapy involved walking with his Kaye walker which he's not used since he walked into the hospital on 28 June. He covered 270 feet (90 yards) from start to finish. Of course he was very tired by the time he got home and was starving for dinner. A very long and exhausting day for him. Probably the most boring/trying part of the day was the session spent with a doctor who spent the time trying to get him to talk about what makes him sad or happy at home. He thought she was boring and not fully aware of what his life involves.
> 
> The autism keeps him from experiencing many emotional perceptions that psychological professionals expect or usually deal with among today's young adults. None of that keeps Tim from experiencing typical human emotions, but he does not have large swings of emotions from sadness to fear or overwhelming joy. We try to keep his life reasonably organized so that there is a good deal of daily routine but not to the point of no new experiences/activities. Meals are served regularly but menus are not repeated within a limited time frame; time alone with Susan or with her and Ben as a family are part of a weekly time frame; he always finds time to talk my arm off on most days; church events and activities are also regular and frequent parts of his week, etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Joy, we definitely want to hear of his progress (started to type pregnancy :sm12: ). 
It sounds like he's doing very well, and it sounds like Tim has a great grasp of his feelings, I love that the doctor was boring. lol 
Tim seems quite well adjusted really, and his love for music and singing is a great thing, what joy you all have with him in your lives, and we love to hear of your adventures with him. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A bit horrifying when you think he's the size of many a squid!


And that some would even dwarf him! :sm06: The first squid I made was a gift for a young man I worked with who had a terrible fear of giant squid--he says that my stuffed one cured him! :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's adorable!! What wonderful stitching you do.


Thank you, I whipped this one up pretty fast 5 days all up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yay, Tim! Great to hear of his progress.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And that some would even dwarf him! :sm06: The first squid I made was a gift for a young man I worked with who had a terrible fear of giant squid--he says that my stuffed one cured him! :sm23:


That's funny. :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And that some would even dwarf him! :sm06: The first squid I made was a gift for a young man I worked with who had a terrible fear of giant squid--he says that my stuffed one cured him! :sm23:


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just realized I forgot to make the starter for my bread and it needs 14 hours to "percolate" before using... I guess that means I'll be making it Thursday instead...provided I remember to make it tomorrow afternoon. I'd better write it on my list.

For now, off to bed for me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so sorry your back is painful. Hard to even move around when your back hurts. Hope meds work.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, so glad the wife didn't come. Sounds like you need a vacation too! Or at least some quiet time. You are a wonderful hostess. I'll bet he'll feel so welcome and busy with Bill he won't even notice.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, love to hear Tim's progress. Like KayeJo I love that he thought Dr. was boring.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, good to hear Tim is doing well.
Daralene, hope you can manage to schedule a vacation for Bill, it seems he works very hard for his age. I hope you enjoy your company, don't stress over the house.
Sorleena, that squid is huge, great job
Gwen, open your back is better by morning


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad your son in law s treatment was a success Mary , and I agree that embarrassment should never stop anyone from getting health checks or treatment . I always go for my check ups but it still doesn't stop my face from turning red when I'm stood there in front of a complete stranger half naked getting my breasts squashed this way and that :sm12:


I wonder what I did with the note that came the other day telling me it is time to have mine squashed again? Guess I should find it and make it an appointment. Wish they sent me one- then I would ring and change it but this way I keep meaning to do it, like the dentist who I need to contact as they haven't got back to me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, hope you get to play a dulcimer one day.
> Joyce, talking and knitting was a problem for me when I first joined knitting. I learned to bring what I call idiot knitting I.e. Knitting top or foot of sock so I'm just knitting. I do heel and toe at home.
> Margaret, love tales of Elisabeth. What a sweetie.


I still take knitting maybe one step above idiot when I am at my knitting groups. And always have my idiot socks with me if what I have isn't working.
I really wish I could post photos of Elizabeth- or even videos if I could work out how to do it. Have one of her trying to put a nappy on Baby for example.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope your son in law is feeling better now Margaret
> Sounds like you have a wonderful little companion in your granddaughter. I'm thinking you both have some very funny conversation s


Well he saw his usual doctor today. Thinks the very slight inflammatory gut issues he has have been aggravated by the virus last week and that the terrible headache is also from it (CT scan showed nothing).

As she rarely puts together words not much conversing yet- but is very good at communicating. Sure we will have some great conversations in the future- hadn't thought of that actually until then. But it will be fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so cute!!!


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Each town here sets there own for the most part, then the county has their fines/fees if they ticket you, and then you have state troopers and they have a whole nother set if they ticket you, so it all depends on whether you're ticketed by state, county, or city as to what your fine will be.


That sounds so complicated , but maybe our system is similar I've never thought about it and luckily I've never been fined to find out


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaw LOL. Does she play with plastic containers, bowls etc? Serena always loved playing with "cooking things" out of my container cupboard and I give her a bowl with some uncooked pasta shells and wooden spoons, cups and whatever. She used to pour and scoop from one type of container to another to another etc. Now she still does but pretends to make pies in my muffin tray and puts them on little plates of her tea set and pretends to feed her soft toys etc. LOL


She does at home, but not much stuff currently she can get here. But we will have a drawer soon I hope with only plastic items in it that she will allowed to play with. 
Some dry pasta sounds a good idea. Gave her some Weetbix Bites yesterday, she ate some but did then put the rest into an empty plastic bottle. Should put some rice or something in a small one that she can shake while she is dancing. She loves music and frequently asks for it to be put on. In fact Tuesday I could get to do it couldn't I?
Does Serena try feeding Penelope?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Ok folks here's Winnie the Pooh for Ella, just finished.
> So I will heading for the framer with DV in next day or two.


That's lovely Fan . Winnie the Pooh is one of my favourites . Always makes me smile


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was a recent topic about natures palette & someone post the photo of the most gorgeous bird I have ever seen, I would love some yarn in those colors, reds, blues ...


Would make beautiful yarn- I often think how lovely sunsets and sunrises would look in yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Isn't it amazing what nature does!


And I'm sure that many times if you checked out what colours are meant to go together that many of the nature colour combinations would be wrong. Not that I have tried it out to see so I could be way off with this statement.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Not keeping up very well but thought I would share today's update from Matthew.


Aww that is so cute , well I'm thinking small animal or puppy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Looks cute!


Thank you Nikki


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank goodness the notify her of all transactions, and there haven't been any, we're pretty sure that she misplaced it at home after using it for a Schwans order.


Here if we think we have misplaced it we can just put a temporary hold on our cards until we find them (or cancel them if they don't get found). Would of course mean longer until get the new one if need a new one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I should have waited to call the cc company. It was in his pants pocket


Now that is a time when the temporary hold I mentioned would have been good. I assumed it was the norm now. And it can be done online as well.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's lovely Fan . Winnie the Pooh is one of my favourites . Always makes me smile


Thank you, yes he's a very cute cuddly character.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yesterday I did manage to finish a finger on a glove, and pick up the stitches on the thumb- just so hard when feeling is so limited. I need to adjust drastically my expectations of output.
> Just a week and a day to the appointment now- if I had gone in from the beginning of the process, chances are I would have been waiting a number of months.


Good to get something done. Maybe you need to lower your expectation of what you can knit as well- simpler things may take less effort and enable you to do more. Have you tried any crochet yet?
Sure is much quicker to be able to bring it up next week- hopefully even if you need to see someone else it will be quicker coming as an in-house referral.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! At least she was trying to put loops on and not take them off. It may be a while before you can actually teach her, but a pair of big plastic needles and some cheap yarn to play with might not be a bad thing for now.
> If only they would stay as helpful when they are teens as they are when they are toddlers.


Willing teenagers could actually be useful!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher came by today and brought his girlfriend, I think I like her, she's pretty straight forward and is much much more suited to him than Kerry was, and she doesn't put up with any crap from him. She is disabled with brain trauma from a vehicle accident a few years ago, but is not letting it slow her down, she has cleaned his house from top to bottom, is making him get rid of junk and he's going back to work at the sugar factory at the end of the month. Whoohoo!!!! Praying this is the one, Christopher told her, see I told you mom would like you, I said, she's not a drug addict and doesn't have 6.5 kids with 15 guys so it's all good. LOL!! Her eyes got big and she was shaking her head say NO!! I don't have any yet! lolol
> I just love that she holds him accountable for himself and isn't afraid to knock him upside the head (figuratively) if he needs it. l


That sure sounds hopeful- both that she does hold him accountable and that he accepts it as well. And how good that he is going back to work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been trying to make an owl applique, this is my 3rd try , the other 2 were to big , was going to make another one but I think I've had enough of owls, not a good picture but it's quite dark here


Are you still not happy with the owl or just wanting two? This one looks really good and one is enough I would think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to get something done. Maybe you need to lower your expectation of what you can knit as well- simpler things may take less effort and enable you to do more. Have you tried any crochet yet?
> Sure is much quicker to be able to bring it up next week- hopefully even if you need to see someone else it will be quicker coming as an in-house referral.


I have no crochet thoughts as yet. Getting even a little bit done, is better than nothing. I have a Gansey I've started, that I hope to finish maybe in two years time.
I feel that it is a good idea to be guided by Mr Gormac.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Are you still not happy with the owl or just wanting two? This one looks really good and one is enough I would think.


I'm just wanting 2 , thinking of making another one in mainly grey to go at the top on the white side


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Each town here sets there own for the most part, then the county has their fines/fees if they ticket you, and then you have state troopers and they have a whole nother set if they ticket you, so it all depends on whether you're ticketed by state, county, or city as to what your fine will be.


How confusing that is. No matter who picks you up the fine is the same and is paid to the one place-and is run by the state governments. So each state is different but consistent through the state


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok folks here's Winnie the Pooh for Ella, just finished.
> So I will heading for the framer with DV in next day or two.


Looks good.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks good.


Thank you, and it's lovely reading about your wee girls fun she's having with you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Julie. Didn't comment earlier but want you to know I have you in my prayers that the doctor(s) can find a way to fix your hand situation.
> I know you are frustrated not being able to knit quite like you did but I truly believe you will overcome this.
> 
> I'm not going to be on much but just wanted you to know I have you in my heart and prayers. I wrenched my silly back again yesterday and am in quite a bit of pain. Muscle relaxers haven't touched it so I came home early from knitting group and just took a Tylenol w/codeine to see if I can get a little relief. Going to catch up the couple of pages I'm behind and sign off.


I hope your back gets better, soon. Prayers are on their way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The better part of the day went by before I got done! I did get a better picture. DD is holding him up!


That sure shows how big is.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Ok folks here's Winnie the Pooh for Ella, just finished.
> So I will heading for the framer with DV in next day or two.


He is wonderful :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> The better part of the day went by before I got done! I did get a better picture. DD is holding him up!


Wow, he is epic :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Not keeping up very well but thought I would share today's update from Matthew.


Oh yes. It looks wonderful. I could fall in love!????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Joy that was a wonderful read. God bless Tim, you and everyone that enters his life.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is always good to hear of Tim and how he is faring.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Visited my DB yesterday and he seems so much better already! They have taken him off the antibiotics (he's been on them since about January) so I'm assuming that's a good sign - also that he's in a ward, not HD and that they did the op with a general anaesthetic not an epidural. Physios were in yesterday and got him sitting on the edge of the bed, but he was too weak to stand up - and he was afraid he would squash the 2 small physio ladies if he landed on them (he's over 6' tall!) Thank you all again for your good wishes and prayers for Kenneth, I'm sure it made a difference.
It was a sunny day here yesterday (and today too!!!) so we took Caitlin to Culzean (pronounced Cull-ain) Castle for a picnic. She is a very clear speaker now and when she saw me eating a cherry tomato she politely asked, "Please can I have one Gran?" So I gave her one which she bit into sending the contents straight down the front of my T-shirt! You wouldn't have thought so much could come out of one wee tomato. Of course I had a change of clothes with me for her, but I didn't think I would need one, so guess who visited the hospital wearing her t-shirt back to front and roasting as I had to keep on my cardigan too! My jeans were a bit of a mess too, but what was I thinking wearing white jeans to a picnic with a 2 year old! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable; hope to see them framed.


Fan said:


> Ok folks here's Winnie the Pooh for Ella, just finished.
> So I will heading for the framer with DV in next day or two.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is huge! So adorable.


Sorlenna said:


> The better part of the day went by before I got done! I did get a better picture. DD is holding him up!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me! Looking so cute already. What a long tongue that is going to be!


pacer said:


> Not keeping up very well but thought I would share today's update from Matthew.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for including everyone on the card Tami. That was so thoughtful of you.


tami_ohio said:


> Haven't heard anything since Gwen had a message that he was being transferred to the nursing facility that Alexis works for, for rehab. I mailed a card today, and signed it for all of us here. Hoping it will cheer him, knowing we are all thinking of him and praying for him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like Tim is starting to progress well during his day-rehab. I can only imagine how tiring it must be; such long strenuous days for him.
Wishing him the very best and a huge "atta-boy" for his determination and progress!


jheiens said:


> Update on Tim: Today was day #2 for Tim in day-rehab therapy. It was a series of 1 hour sessions over the course of 6 hours. Part of his physical therapy involved walking with his Kaye walker which he's not used since he walked into the hospital on 28 June. He covered 270 feet (90 yards) from start to finish. Of course he was very tired by the time he got home and was starving for dinner. A very long and exhausting day for him. Probably the most boring/trying part of the day was the session spent with a doctor who spent the time trying to get him to talk about what makes him sad or happy at home. He thought she was boring and not fully aware of what his life involves.
> 
> The autism keeps him from experiencing many emotional perceptions that psychological professionals expect or usually deal with among today's young adults. None of that keeps Tim from experiencing typical human emotions, but he does not have large swings of emotions from sadness to fear or overwhelming joy. We try to keep his life reasonably organized so that there is a good deal of daily routine but not to the point of no new experiences/activities. Meals are served regularly but menus are not repeated within a limited time frame; time alone with Susan or with her and Ben as a family are part of a weekly time frame; he always finds time to talk my arm off on most days; church events and activities are also regular and frequent parts of his week, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Back still sore but not nearly as it was last night. I will try to take care lifting today but do have more canning to work on so maybe I can get Hannah to lift the canner for me if she is around. Thanks to all for their concern. I know I need to just baby it for awhile but I am so enjoying all I'm doing (canning) and must get things done so will just try to be careful.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so sorry your back is painful. Hard to even move around when your back hurts. Hope meds work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto


sassafras123 said:


> Joy, love to hear Tim's progress. Like KayeJo I love that he thought Dr. was boring.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too! Took my charity hat yesterday. One lady there is amazing and was working on an intarsia hat (very detailed). I commented to her that I was amazed she could do that with all the chatter and she said she has knitted for so long it really wasn't a problem for her. Her work was/is beautiful.


darowil said:


> I still take knitting maybe one step above idiot when I am at my knitting groups. And always have my idiot socks with me if what I have isn't working.
> I really wish I could post photos of Elizabeth- or even videos if I could work out how to do it. Have one of her trying to put a nappy on Baby for example.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> They are so much fun to watch when they are that age, and they are so creative and imaginative.


They sure are! :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such good news on Kenneth, Kate. Will he eventually be fitted with a prothetic?


KateB said:


> Visited my DB yesterday and he seems so much better already! They have taken him off the antibiotics (he's been on them since about January) so I'm assuming that's a good sign - also that he's in a ward, not HD and that they did the op with a general anaesthetic not an epidural. Physios were in yesterday and got him sitting on the edge of the bed, but he was too weak to stand up - and he was afraid he would squash the 2 small physio ladies if he landed on them (he's over 6' tall!) Thank you all again for your good wishes and prayers for Kenneth, I'm sure it made a difference.
> It was a sunny day here yesterday (and today too!!!) so we took Caitlin to Culzean (pronounced Cull-ain) Castle for a picnic. She is a very clear speaker now and when she saw me eating a cherry tomato she politely asked, "Please can I have one Gran?" So I gave her one which she bit into sending the contents straight down the front of my T-shirt! You wouldn't have thought so much could come out of one wee tomato. Of course I had a change of clothes with me for her, but I didn't think I would need one, so guess who visited the hospital wearing her t-shirt back to front and roasting as I had to keep on my cardigan too! My jeans were a bit of a mess too, but what was I thinking wearing white jeans to a picnic with a 2 year old! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The GKs have been busy crafting, GS has taken a plastic toy submarine & installed the motor from his broken radio controlled truck &'somehow hooked it to a battery & propeller &'has something that will now propelled itself around the bathtub.????He said he watched a YouTube video to learn how???? He's 8, what will he be doing when older.
> GD is drawing & Kimber is just driving me crazy wanting me to throw things for her. DS comes home today, I will be glad to have her go to him for a few days, with all the rain, I'm sick of the mess in the house.


You GS sounds very clever! I am impressed. :sm24: 
Sorry to hear you are still having lots of rain.....not a great Summer for you at all is it? :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher came by today and brought his girlfriend, I think I like her, she's pretty straight forward and is much much more suited to him than Kerry was, and she doesn't put up with any crap from him. She is disabled with brain trauma from a vehicle accident a few years ago, but is not letting it slow her down, she has cleaned his house from top to bottom, is making him get rid of junk and he's going back to work at the sugar factory at the end of the month. Whoohoo!!!! Praying this is the one, Christopher told her, see I told you mom would like you, I said, she's not a drug addict and doesn't have 6.5 kids with 15 guys so it's all good. LOL!! Her eyes got big and she was shaking her head say NO!! I don't have any yet! lolol
> I just love that she holds him accountable for himself and isn't afraid to knock him upside the head (figuratively) if he needs it. l


She sounds like a good catch. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I loved Land Girls. Also check out Bomb Girls if you haven't already. Wish both of these series had more in their series.


I enjoyed Land Girls. We dont have Bomb Girls here as yet that I know of...will keep an eye for it. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've been trying to make an owl applique, this is my 3rd try , the other 2 were to big , was going to make another one but I think I've had enough of owls, not a good picture but it's quite dark here


 :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like Tim is starting to progress well during his day-rehab. I can only imagine how tiring it must be; such long strenuous days for him.
> Wishing him the very best and a huge "atta-boy" for his determination and progress!


That's it exactly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Julie. Didn't comment earlier but want you to know I have you in my prayers that the doctor(s) can find a way to fix your hand situation.
> I know you are frustrated not being able to knit quite like you did but I truly believe you will overcome this.
> 
> I'm not going to be on much but just wanted you to know I have you in my heart and prayers. I wrenched my silly back again yesterday and am in quite a bit of pain. Muscle relaxers haven't touched it so I came home early from knitting group and just took a Tylenol w/codeine to see if I can get a little relief. Going to catch up the couple of pages I'm behind and sign off.


Oh dear, I hope your back is starting to improve today. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Each town here sets there own for the most part, then the county has their fines/fees if they ticket you, and then you have state troopers and they have a whole nother set if they ticket you, so it all depends on whether you're ticketed by state, county, or city as to what your fine will be.


 :sm06: Goodness that sounds confusing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And now to go and get ready to head out for a few hours.
> Change of plan-need to take Brett to the doctor again. This time his gut.


Oh dear, I will read on and learn. Hope he is ok.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Fan, Winnie the Pooh looks wonderful. What a lot of work. You do such nice, even cross stitch. I envy your ability.


Ditto........ :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Such good news on Kenneth, Kate. Will he eventually be fitted with a prothetic?


Yes, but it will be a while yet as it has to be fully healed before they do that and with his diabetes and heart condition, the circulationis not good. They have ordered a wheelchair for him (he has my mum's, but it wasn't a self-propel one) and at home they are putting in a wet room as they only have an over-the-bath shower.
I hope your back improves very soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is always good to hear of Tim and how he is faring.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well he saw his usual doctor today. Thinks the very slight inflammatory gut issues he has have been aggravated by the virus last week and that the terrible headache is also from it (CT scan showed nothing).
> 
> As she rarely puts together words not much conversing yet- but is very good at communicating. Sure we will have some great conversations in the future- hadn't thought of that actually until then. But it will be fun.


Hope he feels better soon then. Aaww you are in for such delightful fun times and conversations for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> She does at home, but not much stuff currently she can get here. But we will have a drawer soon I hope with only plastic items in it that she will allowed to play with.
> Some dry pasta sounds a good idea. Gave her some Weetbix Bites yesterday, she ate some but did then put the rest into an empty plastic bottle. Should put some rice or something in a small one that she can shake while she is dancing. She loves music and frequently asks for it to be put on. In fact Tuesday I could get to do it couldn't I?
> Does Serena try feeding Penelope?


LOL. No she hasnt.....yet. :sm19: Another thing Serena has had a lot of play with is Play Doh. Great fun playing that with Nana. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Visited my DB yesterday and he seems so much better already! They have taken him off the antibiotics (he's been on them since about January) so I'm assuming that's a good sign - also that he's in a ward, not HD and that they did the op with a general anaesthetic not an epidural. Physios were in yesterday and got him sitting on the edge of the bed, but he was too weak to stand up - and he was afraid he would squash the 2 small physio ladies if he landed on them (he's over 6' tall!) Thank you all again for your good wishes and prayers for Kenneth, I'm sure it made a difference.
> It was a sunny day here yesterday (and today too!!!) so we took Caitlin to Culzean (pronounced Cull-ain) Castle for a picnic. She is a very clear speaker now and when she saw me eating a cherry tomato she politely asked, "Please can I have one Gran?" So I gave her one which she bit into sending the contents straight down the front of my T-shirt! You wouldn't have thought so much could come out of one wee tomato. Of course I had a change of clothes with me for her, but I didn't think I would need one, so guess who visited the hospital wearing her t-shirt back to front and roasting as I had to keep on my cardigan too! My jeans were a bit of a mess too, but what was I thinking wearing white jeans to a picnic with a 2 year old! :sm06: :sm09:


I do know how much can come out of a cherry tomato. Went to McDonalds today for a Garden Salad so I could get my free seniors coffee. Poked a cherry tomato with a fork and the inside shot across the table onto the back of the chair opposite me (which was pulled out). So I was marvelling at both the amount and distance it could travel.
White jeans on a picnic is pretty silly let alone with a 2 year old :sm01: 
Sounds great news about your brother. Your first post sounded positive (didn't bother to comment as I assumed that an update would soon come and I was a day or so behind at that time). But this is sounding very encouraging.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Visited my DB yesterday and he seems so much better already! They have taken him off the antibiotics (he's been on them since about January) so I'm assuming that's a good sign - also that he's in a ward, not HD and that they did the op with a general anaesthetic not an epidural. Physios were in yesterday and got him sitting on the edge of the bed, but he was too weak to stand up - and he was afraid he would squash the 2 small physio ladies if he landed on them (he's over 6' tall!) Thank you all again for your good wishes and prayers for Kenneth, I'm sure it made a difference.
> It was a sunny day here yesterday (and today too!!!) so we took Caitlin to Culzean (pronounced Cull-ain) Castle for a picnic. She is a very clear speaker now and when she saw me eating a cherry tomato she politely asked, "Please can I have one Gran?" So I gave her one which she bit into sending the contents straight down the front of my T-shirt! You wouldn't have thought so much could come out of one wee tomato. Of course I had a change of clothes with me for her, but I didn't think I would need one, so guess who visited the hospital wearing her t-shirt back to front and roasting as I had to keep on my cardigan too! My jeans were a bit of a mess too, but what was I thinking wearing white jeans to a picnic with a 2 year old! :sm06: :sm09:


Excellent news that he is doing so well. :sm24:

Oh my.... you made me laugh about the cherry tomato...LOL. Mmmm I gather you wont wear white jeans around her again...LOL :sm17:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back still sore but not nearly as it was last night. I will try to take care lifting today but do have more canning to work on so maybe I can get Hannah to lift the canner for me if she is around. Thanks to all for their concern. I know I need to just baby it for awhile but I am so enjoying all I'm doing (canning) and must get things done so will just try to be careful.


While you are enjoying the canning and don't want to waste the produce you have it isn't worth risking your back when it is warning you it isn't happy. Lifting the canner if Hannah is not around is not babying your back.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that is a time when the temporary hold I mentioned would have been good. I assumed it was the norm now. And it can be done online as well.


It sure would. I did ask if we could just do a temporary hold in case he had put it in his pocket, since neither of us were at home at the time to check. I was told no. And we both have cards on the account, so mine doesn't work either. Good thing I have other cards.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kate, I never wear white anyhow! I'm a klutz. In fact, last night I managed to upend my plate onto my lap at supper...decided to eat at my desk as I was working later. I don't think I'll try that again! 

Healing thoughts for Kenneth, Brett, Sam, and any others in need. I'm glad to hear of the progress for Kenneth.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for including everyone on the card Tami. That was so thoughtful of you.


Yes, thank you. I do hope it will bring some cheer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've visited the frog pond tonight. Need to finish the club mittens by tomorrow. Had really struggled with them while I was sick, then needed to get crocheting done for the exhibition. Finally got back to them a few days ago, wondered why I had had so much problem until remembered I was sick at the time. 
Finished the first, got most of the way through the second thinking at one point this looks different. No it won't and couldn't be bothered finding the first. Well unfortunately I was right. Decided the way I did it was as good as if not better so would repeat it. But it has slanted twists and started of with them the same. So frogged again- not far enough yet to see if I have it right. 
This problem was totally unrelated to my original problem which I got through with no issues at all. If it is right this time should still get it done as easy knitting (well it should be!) and hopefully will get to my knitting group for most of the time. But need to pick up my SIL from the airport- she has been China since February I think it was. So depending on timing etc I hope I will get there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It sure would. I did ask if we could just do a temporary hold in case he had put it in his pocket, since neither of us were at home at the time to check. I was told no. And we both have cards on the account, so mine doesn't work either. Good thing I have other cards.


We haven't had cards on the same accounts for a long time now- to avoid this very situation.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Visited my DB yesterday and he seems so much better already! They have taken him off the antibiotics (he's been on them since about January) so I'm assuming that's a good sign - also that he's in a ward, not HD and that they did the op with a general anaesthetic not an epidural. Physios were in yesterday and got him sitting on the edge of the bed, but he was too weak to stand up - and he was afraid he would squash the 2 small physio ladies if he landed on them (he's over 6' tall!) Thank you all again for your good wishes and prayers for Kenneth, I'm sure it made a difference.
> It was a sunny day here yesterday (and today too!!!) so we took Caitlin to Culzean (pronounced Cull-ain) Castle for a picnic. She is a very clear speaker now and when she saw me eating a cherry tomato she politely asked, "Please can I have one Gran?" So I gave her one which she bit into sending the contents straight down the front of my T-shirt! You wouldn't have thought so much could come out of one wee tomato. Of course I had a change of clothes with me for her, but I didn't think I would need one, so guess who visited the hospital wearing her t-shirt back to front and roasting as I had to keep on my cardigan too! My jeans were a bit of a mess too, but what was I thinking wearing white jeans to a picnic with a 2 year old! :sm06: :sm09:


I'm so glad Kenneth is doing so well!

It sounds like a great picnic! Caitlin is becoming quite the polite little lady. Whatever were you thinking wearing white jeans to a picnic? ???? I wouldn't dare wear white jeans at all! I would be filthy as soon as I put them on, never mind wearing them to a picnic. Kenneth would have gotten a good chuckle at seeing your shirt if you had left it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for including everyone on the card Tami. That was so thoughtful of you.


Most happy to do so. I just thought Sam might need to know we are all thinking of him. I'm sure he knows it, but the card will remind him if he's feeling down.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

It might be nice to send a card every few days, or at least a week.

Will he have internet service? If so. Maybe someone could begin a "Sam" post. Then he could read get well wishes and other chit chat. It would be kept alive for weeks, and get Sam's spirits up.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back still sore but not nearly as it was last night. I will try to take care lifting today but do have more canning to work on so maybe I can get Hannah to lift the canner for me if she is around. Thanks to all for their concern. I know I need to just baby it for awhile but I am so enjoying all I'm doing (canning) and must get things done so will just try to be careful.


Gwen, I put the canner on the stove, then put water in it with a sauce pan to make it easier to handle. If need be, you can empty some of it the same way. For that matter, on days I can't lift, I do the same thing if cooking pasta. Hope this suggestion helps.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, thank you. I do hope it will bring some cheer.


I was happy to do it. And it was one of Matthew's cards. I just used a thinking of you rubber stamp I have on the inside and signed it for all of us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> We haven't had cards on the same accounts for a long time now- to avoid this very situation.


We both have another on same account, but he doesn't carry that one. It's put away for DS, who has signing privileges on it, in case of emergency repairs on the house when we are traveling.

And I have one in just my name from Costco.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Enjoying watching Matthew's artistry come alive.
So sorry for the frog pond. Just hopping out of it myself.
Hoping Fan's DH is doing better. So glad to hear that Kenneth is starting to do better and that Tim is progressing well. We are always interested in updates.
Julie, can hardly wait until you see your surgeon. Did I miss something? Who is Mr. Gormac? Each day brings you closer to being able to find help for your hands. Amazing that you have the plans for a Gansey at all. It would take me 2 years just to try and plan, let alone knit one. Prayers for all continue. 
Light rain this AM early..wonderful. Just enough to make the lawn too wet to mow this morning. No problem, I can mow it this afternoon. So much need the rain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Visited my DB yesterday and he seems so much better already! They have taken him off the antibiotics (he's been on them since about January) so I'm assuming that's a good sign - also that he's in a ward, not HD and that they did the op with a general anaesthetic not an epidural. Physios were in yesterday and got him sitting on the edge of the bed, but he was too weak to stand up - and he was afraid he would squash the 2 small physio ladies if he landed on them (he's over 6' tall!) Thank you all again for your good wishes and prayers for Kenneth, I'm sure it made a difference.
> It was a sunny day here yesterday (and today too!!!) so we took Caitlin to Culzean (pronounced Cull-ain) Castle for a picnic. She is a very clear speaker now and when she saw me eating a cherry tomato she politely asked, "Please can I have one Gran?" So I gave her one which she bit into sending the contents straight down the front of my T-shirt! You wouldn't have thought so much could come out of one wee tomato. Of course I had a change of clothes with me for her, but I didn't think I would need one, so guess who visited the hospital wearing her t-shirt back to front and roasting as I had to keep on my cardigan too! My jeans were a bit of a mess too, but what was I thinking wearing white jeans to a picnic with a 2 year old! :sm06: :sm09:


So glad Kenneth is doing so well.

And thanks for the giggle- about the tomato effect!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> It might be nice to send a card every few days, or at least a week.
> 
> Will he have internet service? If so. Maybe someone could begin a "Sam" post. Then he could read get well wishes and other chit chat. It would be kept alive for weeks, and get Sam's spirits up.
> 
> Just a suggestion.


I don't know if Sam would have Internet access or not, but I do know he only has a desktop computer. 
You do have a good idea, though. I wonder if Alexis has an iPad he could borrow for an hour or two each day. I will be happy to send more cards.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Enjoying watching Matthew's artistry come alive.
> So sorry for the frog pond. Just hopping out of it myself.
> Hoping Fan's DH is doing better. So glad to hear that Kenneth is starting to do better and that Tim is progressing well. We are always interested in updates.
> Julie, can hardly wait until you see your surgeon. Did I miss something? Who is Mr. Gormac? Each day brings you closer to being able to find help for your hands. Amazing that you have the plans for a Gansey at all. It would take me 2 years just to try and plan, let alone knit one. Prayers for all continue.
> Light rain this AM early..wonderful. Just enough to make the lawn too wet to mow this morning. No problem, I can mow it this afternoon. So much need the rain.


I'm so glad you got even a little rain! To bad Houston can't share. A friend there is on flood watch again. They were badly flooded last spring and had just gotten back in their house right before Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Enjoying watching Matthew's artistry come alive.
> So sorry for the frog pond. Just hopping out of it myself.
> Hoping Fan's DH is doing better. So glad to hear that Kenneth is starting to do better and that Tim is progressing well. We are always interested in updates.
> Julie, can hardly wait until you see your surgeon. Did I miss something? Who is Mr. Gormac? Each day brings you closer to being able to find help for your hands. Amazing that you have the plans for a Gansey at all. It would take me 2 years just to try and plan, let alone knit one. Prayers for all continue.
> Light rain this AM early..wonderful. Just enough to make the lawn too wet to mow this morning. No problem, I can mow it this afternoon. So much need the rain.


Just a week now. I have all the yarn for the Gansey- and it is a lovely purple heather colour- pity to waste it. Mr Gormac is the surgeon who operated on me.
Glad you have some rain.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

It won't be wasted, I believe, as I have seen "miracles" from cervical fusions right in our surgery center. I am so hoping your problem will be amenable to this type of healing. I am amazed that you were knitting a finger! Not something I would even consider with my hands. Time to shower and get this day underway. I'll start with a lifeline in the knocker as I am not wanting to frog ever again. I was just too lazy. Julie, do you use lifelines in your Guernseys?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, ????????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, wonderful Kenneth is doing so well. 
Tami, thank you for signing card from all of us.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Would make beautiful yarn- I often think how lovely sunsets and sunrises would look in yarn.


I have bought a few skeins of yarn from a lady whose shop is called Elvincraft on EBay, not that I needed such expensive yarn but the colors were so amazing, I've never seen anything like it here. She has a very good eye for what will look great together. The stuff I got was alpaca - silk but she does wool too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I still take knitting maybe one step above idiot when I am at my knitting groups. And always have my idiot socks with me if what I have isn't working.
> I really wish I could post photos of Elizabeth- or even videos if I could work out how to do it. Have one of her trying to put a nappy on Baby for example.


It would be lovely to see photos or videos of E, but we understand her parents not wanting photo's out there at this time, hearing of your adventures of her is great though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well he saw his usual doctor today. Thinks the very slight inflammatory gut issues he has have been aggravated by the virus last week and that the terrible headache is also from it (CT scan showed nothing).
> 
> As she rarely puts together words not much conversing yet- but is very good at communicating. Sure we will have some great conversations in the future- hadn't thought of that actually until then. But it will be fun.


Good that the CT is clear and hopefully the inflammation will go soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Willing teenagers could actually be useful!


But sadly, it seems when they are old enough to do the jobs, they no longer want to????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds so complicated , but maybe our system is similar I've never thought about it and luckily I've never been fined to find out


The ticket has the court it's to be paid to and the amount, so you just either go online or to that courthouse and pay it, it's not too bad, at least there aren't several choices on each ticket.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Willing teenagers could actually be useful!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sure sounds hopeful- both that she does hold him accountable and that he accepts it as well. And how good that he is going back to work.


Yes, his odd jobs weren't adding up to a lot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Visited my DB yesterday and he seems so much better already! They have taken him off the antibiotics (he's been on them since about January) so I'm assuming that's a good sign - also that he's in a ward, not HD and that they did the op with a general anaesthetic not an epidural. Physios were in yesterday and got him sitting on the edge of the bed, but he was too weak to stand up - and he was afraid he would squash the 2 small physio ladies if he landed on them (he's over 6' tall!) Thank you all again for your good wishes and prayers for Kenneth, I'm sure it made a difference.
> It was a sunny day here yesterday (and today too!!!) so we took Caitlin to Culzean (pronounced Cull-ain) Castle for a picnic. She is a very clear speaker now and when she saw me eating a cherry tomato she politely asked, "Please can I have one Gran?" So I gave her one which she bit into sending the contents straight down the front of my T-shirt! You wouldn't have thought so much could come out of one wee tomato. Of course I had a change of clothes with me for her, but I didn't think I would need one, so guess who visited the hospital wearing her t-shirt back to front and roasting as I had to keep on my cardigan too! My jeans were a bit of a mess too, but what was I thinking wearing white jeans to a picnic with a 2 year old! :sm06: :sm09:


White jeans? Grandma are you crazy???????????? I know better than to even buy such a thing????
I'm sure Those little tomatoes have special skins as the inside "must" be pressurized otherwise how could there be so much mess contained in such a tiny space.???? I love the fresh garden ones but they sure can make a mess if you bite them rather than pop in your mouth whole. 
It's so cute when little ones start to talk clearly

So good to hear your brother is doing well. I hope this is the end of illness for a while. I know my brothers friend who had his leg off was like a new man once it healed up, I hope the same holds true for Kenneth


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I enjoyed Land Girls. We dont have Bomb Girls here as yet that I know of...will keep an eye for it. :sm11:


Bomb girls is a Canadian program, I think, it was on TV here a few years ago


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Visited my DB yesterday and he seems so much better already! They have taken him off the antibiotics (he's been on them since about January) so I'm assuming that's a good sign - also that he's in a ward, not HD and that they did the op with a general anaesthetic not an epidural. Physios were in yesterday and got him sitting on the edge of the bed, but he was too weak to stand up - and he was afraid he would squash the 2 small physio ladies if he landed on them (he's over 6' tall!) Thank you all again for your good wishes and prayers for Kenneth, I'm sure it made a difference.
> It was a sunny day here yesterday (and today too!!!) so we took Caitlin to Culzean (pronounced Cull-ain) Castle for a picnic. She is a very clear speaker now and when she saw me eating a cherry tomato she politely asked, "Please can I have one Gran?" So I gave her one which she bit into sending the contents straight down the front of my T-shirt! You wouldn't have thought so much could come out of one wee tomato. Of course I had a change of clothes with me for her, but I didn't think I would need one, so guess who visited the hospital wearing her t-shirt back to front and roasting as I had to keep on my cardigan too! My jeans were a bit of a mess too, but what was I thinking wearing white jeans to a picnic with a 2 year old! :sm06: :sm09:


He sounds like he's improving by leaps and bounds, that's fabulous, I hope that he keeps improving and no setbacks.

A great afternoon with Caitlin, lol, yes, you should never where white with a little one. lol I be she thought that was pretty funny, hitting gran with tomato innards. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It won't be wasted, I believe, as I have seen "miracles" from cervical fusions right in our surgery center. I am so hoping your problem will be amenable to this type of healing. I am amazed that you were knitting a finger! Not something I would even consider with my hands. Time to shower and get this day underway. I'll start with a lifeline in the knocker as I am not wanting to frog ever again. I was just too lazy. Julie, do you use lifelines in your Guernseys?


I was sure there should be some surgical options to Julie's problem & knew you would know about some. I hope the doctor visit next week will give hope the problem can be resolved


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up, will have a quick look at the pictures before the GKs arrive, they're here til tomorrow night


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, they are often called that here, mostly by the guys, they do treasure them, lol with good reason.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been trying to make an owl applique, this is my 3rd try , the other 2 were to big , was going to make another one but I think I've had enough of owls, not a good picture but it's quite dark here


You are amazing. You keep coming up with these new projects that are just so cute. The owl picture came through just fine for me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Julie. Didn't comment earlier but want you to know I have you in my prayers that the doctor(s) can find a way to fix your hand situation.
> I know you are frustrated not being able to knit quite like you did but I truly believe you will overcome this.
> 
> I'm not going to be on much but just wanted you to know I have you in my heart and prayers. I wrenched my silly back again yesterday and am in quite a bit of pain. Muscle relaxers haven't touched it so I came home early from knitting group and just took a Tylenol w/codeine to see if I can get a little relief. Going to catch up the couple of pages I'm behind and sign off.


Sorry to hear that you have hurt your back. Hope he tylenol helps.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I went to the Prince of Wales in Niagara On The Lake for tea yesterday. it was lovely and the tea was different. I tried the Peach tea and it did taste like peaches. Lots of desserts too. There was just too much food. There was one turkey sandwich on a flaky pastry which was so delicious.

On the other hand, when I got home I couldn't open the garage. I had to go in through the garage because I just had the front porch resurfaced and couldn't walk on it. The garage door opener didn't work so I had to walk around to the back yard and come in through the back door. I no sooner opened the door and the alarm went off. By the time I got the alarm turned off, the security company was on the phone asking me to identify myself, which I did. Then they asked for my password and for the life of me I couldn't remember it. I was in such a panic. I finally did give them the right one. Now, today, I have to try and find out what's the matter with the openers. Just seems so strange that one stopped working last week and then the other stopped last night. Very weird. My brother is coming over today to see if he can help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok folks here's Winnie the Pooh for Ella, just finished.
> So I will heading for the framer with DV in next day or two.


Lovely, Fan. You do your cross stitch so quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not keeping up very well but thought I would share today's update from Matthew.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It won't be wasted, I believe, as I have seen "miracles" from cervical fusions right in our surgery center. I am so hoping your problem will be amenable to this type of healing. I am amazed that you were knitting a finger! Not something I would even consider with my hands. Time to shower and get this day underway. I'll start with a lifeline in the knocker as I am not wanting to frog ever again. I was just too lazy. Julie, do you use lifelines in your Guernseys?


No, I have never yet set a lifeline for any knitting at all, not even lace, that is not to say that I've not had to unpick- one Gansey started with a twist that was hidden by being on a cable and bunched up. I think the use of lifelines is more appropriate to lace work. I am a fudger- if I can get away with it I will.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was sure there should be some surgical options to Julie's problem & knew you would know about some. I hope the doctor visit next week will give hope the problem can be resolved


Meantime I am still struggling with the swollen legs, which is making sitting in my knitting chair very difficult. Even if Nasir has spoken with the builders, the weather is not cooperating- rain due most of the rest of the week, so I don't see how I can get out and walk, which I am sure would help general fitness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to the Prince of Wales in Niagara On The Lake for tea yesterday. it was lovely and the tea was different. I tried the Peach tea and it did taste like peaches. Lots of desserts too. There was just too much food. There was one turkey sandwich on a flaky pastry which was so delicious.
> 
> On the other hand, when I got home I couldn't open the garage. I had to go in through the garage because I just had the front porch resurfaced and couldn't walk on it. The garage door opener didn't work so I had to walk around to the back yard and come in through the back door. I no sooner opened the door and the alarm went off. By the time I got the alarm turned off, the security company was on the phone asking me to identify myself, which I did. Then they asked for my password and for the life of me I couldn't remember it. I was in such a panic. I finally did give them the right one. Now, today, I have to try and find out what's the matter with the openers. Just seems so strange that one stopped working last week and then the other stopped last night. Very weird. My brother is coming over today to see if he can help.


I hope he can sort it out for you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The GKs have been busy crafting, GS has taken a plastic toy submarine & installed the motor from his broken radio controlled truck &'somehow hooked it to a battery & propeller &'has something that will now propelled itself around the bathtub.????He said he watched a YouTube video to learn how???? He's 8, what will he be doing when older.
> GD is drawing & Kimber is just driving me crazy wanting me to throw things for her. DS comes home today, I will be glad to have her go to him for a few days, with all the rain, I'm sick of the mess in the house.


You have a little engineer in the making , make sure he goes no where near your washing machine or vacuum cleaner looking for spare parts ????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Meantime I am still struggling with the swollen legs, which is making sitting in my knitting chair very difficult. Even if Nasir has spoken with the builders, the weather is not cooperating- rain due most of the rest of the week, so I don't see how I can get out and walk, which I am sure would help general fitness.


Wish you could send some of that rain here. I was interested in your "no lifeline". You know enough and are versed in knitting enough that you can "fudge". I am hoping in the next many years that will also be the case with me. Not true, now, however. Wishing that your leg swelling would subside. I am sure that is very incapacitating.
So sorry about the garage door that didn't open. Had that happen to me, then it came crashing down at an angle wrecking the door, thankfully, not hitting the car or truck. Had to get my sis and bil to come and help lift the wreckage so I could get the car out. Had to put in a new door and a new lifter spring. That was the part that quit so the door would not lift. I was told that over time, the spring coils and uncoils and eventually breaks with metal fatigue. Hope yours can quickly and economically be repaired.
Lawn is mowed, now shower and on to the knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have a little engineer in the making , make sure he goes no where near your washing machine or vacuum cleaner looking for spare parts ????


Is this the voice of experience, Sonja? LOL :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Update on Tim: Today was day #2 for Tim in day-rehab therapy. It was a series of 1 hour sessions over the course of 6 hours. Part of his physical therapy involved walking with his Kaye walker which he's not used since he walked into the hospital on 28 June. He covered 270 feet (90 yards) from start to finish. Of course he was very tired by the time he got home and was starving for dinner. A very long and exhausting day for him. Probably the most boring/trying part of the day was the session spent with a doctor who spent the time trying to get him to talk about what makes him sad or happy at home. He thought she was boring and not fully aware of what his life involves.
> 
> The autism keeps him from experiencing many emotional perceptions that psychological professionals expect or usually deal with among today's young adults. None of that keeps Tim from experiencing typical human emotions, but he does not have large swings of emotions from sadness to fear or overwhelming joy. We try to keep his life reasonably organized so that there is a good deal of daily routine but not to the point of no new experiences/activities. Meals are served regularly but menus are not repeated within a limited time frame; time alone with Susan or with her and Ben as a family are part of a weekly time frame; he always finds time to talk my arm off on most days; church events and activities are also regular and frequent parts of his week, etc.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear of Tim's progress Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Visited my DB yesterday and he seems so much better already! They have taken him off the antibiotics (he's been on them since about January) so I'm assuming that's a good sign - also that he's in a ward, not HD and that they did the op with a general anaesthetic not an epidural. Physios were in yesterday and got him sitting on the edge of the bed, but he was too weak to stand up - and he was afraid he would squash the 2 small physio ladies if he landed on them (he's over 6' tall!) Thank you all again for your good wishes and prayers for Kenneth, I'm sure it made a difference.
> It was a sunny day here yesterday (and today too!!!) so we took Caitlin to Culzean (pronounced Cull-ain) Castle for a picnic. She is a very clear speaker now and when she saw me eating a cherry tomato she politely asked, "Please can I have one Gran?" So I gave her one which she bit into sending the contents straight down the front of my T-shirt! You wouldn't have thought so much could come out of one wee tomato. Of course I had a change of clothes with me for her, but I didn't think I would need one, so guess who visited the hospital wearing her t-shirt back to front and roasting as I had to keep on my cardigan too! My jeans were a bit of a mess too, but what was I thinking wearing white jeans to a picnic with a 2 year old! :sm06: :sm09:


That is good news Kate. 
Another sunny day making 2 in a row that must be your summer ????
It is sunny here today too, thank goodness after all that rain of yesterday


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wish you could send some of that rain here. I was interested in your "no lifeline". You know enough and are versed in knitting enough that you can "fudge". I am hoping in the next many years that will also be the case with me. Not true, now, however. Wishing that your leg swelling would subside. I am sure that is very incapacitating.
> So sorry about the garage door that didn't open. Had that happen to me, then it came crashing down at an angle wrecking the door, thankfully, not hitting the car or truck. Had to get my sis and bil to come and help lift the wreckage so I could get the car out. Had to put in a new door and a new lifter spring. That was the part that quit so the door would not lift. I was told that over time, the spring coils and uncoils and eventually breaks with metal fatigue. Hope yours can quickly and economically be repaired.
> Lawn is mowed, now shower and on to the knitting.


If only the world worked that way!
I do use stitch markers now I have some I like. This is particularly helpful setting the first pattern row. Also for casting on.
The swelling makes sitting uncomfy, consequently I am spending a lot of time horizontal- or changing from sitting to standing frequently, if I really want to watch the television, for instance.
That door problem sounds rather dangerous.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is this the voice of experience, Sonja? LOL :sm09:


A tv , I was going to get rid of it as it wasn't working , youngest was about 12 and wanted it , something to do with circuit boards , he managed to get it going again by bypassing the on / off button


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A tv , I was going to get rid of it as it wasn't working , youngest was about 12 and wanted it , something to do with circuit boards , he managed to get it going again by bypassing the on / off button


 :sm18: :sm06:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Update on Tim: Today was day #2 for Tim in day-rehab therapy. It was a series of 1 hour sessions over the course of 6 hours. Part of his physical therapy involved walking with his Kaye walker which he's not used since he walked into the hospital on 28 June. He covered 270 feet (90 yards) from start to finish. Of course he was very tired by the time he got home and was starving for dinner. A very long and exhausting day for him. Probably the most boring/trying part of the day was the session spent with a doctor who spent the time trying to get him to talk about what makes him sad or happy at home. He thought she was boring and not fully aware of what his life involves.
> 
> The autism keeps him from experiencing many emotional perceptions that psychological professionals expect or usually deal with among today's young adults. None of that keeps Tim from experiencing typical human emotions, but he does not have large swings of emotions from sadness to fear or overwhelming joy. We try to keep his life reasonably organized so that there is a good deal of daily routine but not to the point of no new experiences/activities. Meals are served regularly but menus are not repeated within a limited time frame; time alone with Susan or with her and Ben as a family are part of a weekly time frame; he always finds time to talk my arm off on most days; church events and activities are also regular and frequent parts of his week, etc.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that Tim is making progress.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> A tv , I was going to get rid of it as it wasn't working , youngest was about 12 and wanted it , something to do with circuit boards , he managed to get it going again by bypassing the on / off button


That was clever of him :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> You are amazing. You keep coming up with these new projects that are just so cute. The owl picture came through just fine for me.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I went to the Prince of Wales in Niagara On The Lake for tea yesterday. it was lovely and the tea was different. I tried the Peach tea and it did taste like peaches. Lots of desserts too. There was just too much food. There was one turkey sandwich on a flaky pastry which was so delicious.
> 
> On the other hand, when I got home I couldn't open the garage. I had to go in through the garage because I just had the front porch resurfaced and couldn't walk on it. The garage door opener didn't work so I had to walk around to the back yard and come in through the back door. I no sooner opened the door and the alarm went off. By the time I got the alarm turned off, the security company was on the phone asking me to identify myself, which I did. Then they asked for my password and for the life of me I couldn't remember it. I was in such a panic. I finally did give them the right one. Now, today, I have to try and find out what's the matter with the openers. Just seems so strange that one stopped working last week and then the other stopped last night. Very weird. My brother is coming over today to see if he can help.


Hope you can get to the bottom of your mystery Liz and get the openers working again


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I'm sure that many times if you checked out what colours are meant to go together that many of the nature colour combinations would be wrong. Not that I have tried it out to see so I could be way off with this statement.


Yes, I thought about that when I saw the colours on that beautiful bird.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He sounds like he's improving by leaps and bounds, that's fabulous, I hope that he keeps improving and no setbacks.
> 
> A great afternoon with Caitlin, lol, yes, you should never where white with a little one. lol I be she thought that was pretty funny, hitting gran with tomato innards. lol


She didn't really (probably because I yelled out before I laughed) but Grandpa thought it was hilarious!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to the Prince of Wales in Niagara On The Lake for tea yesterday. it was lovely and the tea was different. I tried the Peach tea and it did taste like peaches. Lots of desserts too. There was just too much food. There was one turkey sandwich on a flaky pastry which was so delicious.
> 
> On the other hand, when I got home I couldn't open the garage. I had to go in through the garage because I just had the front porch resurfaced and couldn't walk on it. The garage door opener didn't work so I had to walk around to the back yard and come in through the back door. I no sooner opened the door and the alarm went off. By the time I got the alarm turned off, the security company was on the phone asking me to identify myself, which I did. Then they asked for my password and for the life of me I couldn't remember it. I was in such a panic. I finally did give them the right one. Now, today, I have to try and find out what's the matter with the openers. Just seems so strange that one stopped working last week and then the other stopped last night. Very weird. My brother is coming over today to see if he can help.


Do the openers have batteries in them? I know that's what gave out on my car key fob.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Kate.
> Another sunny day making 2 in a row that must be your summer ????
> It is sunny here today too, thank goodness after all that rain of yesterday


That would be funny if it wasn't so true this year! Our schools go back at the end of next week and the poor kids have had almost nothing but rain for 6 weeks!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Visited my DB yesterday and he seems so much better already! They have taken him off the antibiotics (he's been on them since about January) so I'm assuming that's a good sign - also that he's in a ward, not HD and that they did the op with a general anaesthetic not an epidural. Physios were in yesterday and got him sitting on the edge of the bed, but he was too weak to stand up - and he was afraid he would squash the 2 small physio ladies if he landed on them (he's over 6' tall!) Thank you all again for your good wishes and prayers for Kenneth, I'm sure it made a difference.
> It was a sunny day here yesterday (and today too!!!) so we took Caitlin to Culzean (pronounced Cull-ain) Castle for a picnic. She is a very clear speaker now and when she saw me eating a cherry tomato she politely asked, "Please can I have one Gran?" So I gave her one which she bit into sending the contents straight down the front of my T-shirt! You wouldn't have thought so much could come out of one wee tomato. Of course I had a change of clothes with me for her, but I didn't think I would need one, so guess who visited the hospital wearing her t-shirt back to front and roasting as I had to keep on my cardigan too! My jeans were a bit of a mess too, but what was I thinking wearing white jeans to a picnic with a 2 year old! :sm06: :sm09:


It does sound good that your DB is off antibiotics. It must have been funny to see Caitlin squirt you with the tomato.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Do the openers have batteries in them? I know that's what gave out on my car key fob.


So glad you had such a lovely time at the Prince of Wales. That is where I took my aunt for her last few birthdays, once for the tea and 3x for dinner. So glad I did that...it was just so special. 
Sorry it finished with the garage door ordeal. I'm thinking batteries too. Hope that's all it is.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Haven't heard anything since Gwen had a message that he was being transferred to the nursing facility that Alexis works for, for rehab. I mailed a card today, and signed it for all of us here. Hoping it will cheer him, knowing we are all thinking of him and praying for him.


That was kind of you, Tami. Thank you for doing that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Wish you could send some of that rain here. I was interested in your "no lifeline". You know enough and are versed in knitting enough that you can "fudge". I am hoping in the next many years that will also be the case with me. Not true, now, however. Wishing that your leg swelling would subside. I am sure that is very incapacitating.
> So sorry about the garage door that didn't open. Had that happen to me, then it came crashing down at an angle wrecking the door, thankfully, not hitting the car or truck. Had to get my sis and bil to come and help lift the wreckage so I could get the car out. Had to put in a new door and a new lifter spring. That was the part that quit so the door would not lift. I was told that over time, the spring coils uncoils and eventually breaks with metal fatigue. Hope yours can quickly and economically be repaired.
> Lawn is mowed, now shower and on to the knitting.


Oh no, not the way you want a garage door to end up. Good thing nothing and especially nobody was underneath. When my spring broke I was the only family in town and in charge of taking DIL to the hospital if she went into labor. I was frantic and door over 500 lbs. Fortunately she didn't go into labor that night but I felt like I had gone through the labor after the stress of thinking I was failing her and my DGS to be. Sure brought back memories.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, so glad to hear new of your DB. Continued prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, hope your DB can help with garage door openers.
Julie, sorry to hear your legs are swelling. Hope they get better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, swollen legs are so uncomfortable and not being able to get out doesn't help. I know swollen legs can be painful too, at least that's what happens when I get swollen ankles, it seems to make the arthritis 100% worse. Hugs and hope this clears up with time after more healing from surgery takes place if that's why it's happening. I know you will mention it to the doctor as it can be heart related too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, tea at Prince of Wales sounds lovely.
Daralene, oh dear that must have been quite a night. Wonderful memories of tea and dinner with aunt. Hope you have more energy today.
Had my dulcimer lesson. I learned to play Go Tell Aunt Rhodie on four different positions and three different strums!
Saw quail yesterday on our walk. And saw a roadrunner race across the road when driving to sangha last night.
Made an appt. with gastro doc for next Wed. His primary practice is an hour and a half from here. But he comes here every other Wed. Hope I don't have to go on steroids again.
Broke 150 lbs today!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> Do the openers have batteries in them? I know that's what gave out on my car key fob.


Hope this is the case for you and it is simply battery replacement.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, tea at Prince of Wales sounds lovely.
> Daralene, oh dear that must have been quite a night. Wonderful memories of tea and dinner with aunt. Hope you have more energy today.
> Had my dulcimer lesson. I learned to play Go Tell Aunt Rhodie on four different positions and three different strums!
> Saw quail yesterday on our walk. And saw a roadrunner race across the road when driving to sangha last night.
> ...


Hi Joy, is broke 150 lbs. today a loss or gain. Thinking it is a loss...so YAY!!!! That's less than I weight and I'm 5'. Love that you see so much nature on your walks and how inspiring to be learning the dulcimer. Glad the doctor comes to town and yes, hope you can stay off steroids, but I know sometimes you have no choice. Hugs and Healing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have a little engineer in the making , make sure he goes no where near your washing machine or vacuum cleaner looking for spare parts ????


????????we have a whole shop he can scavenge from. DH never throws anything away, he's built quite amazing things from "junk" over the years- a post pounder, a rock digger & a Texas gate to name a few


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> That would be funny if it wasn't so true this year! Our schools go back at the end of next week and the poor kids have had almost nothing but rain for 6 weeks!


Poor kids. We've had lots of rain but nice during the days & thunderstorms in the evenings so the GKs got to enjoy their time at the lake


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wish you could send some of that rain here. I was interested in your "no lifeline". You know enough and are versed in knitting enough that you can "fudge". I am hoping in the next many years that will also be the case with me. Not true, now, however. Wishing that your leg swelling would subside. I am sure that is very incapacitating.
> So sorry about the garage door that didn't open. Had that happen to me, then it came crashing down at an angle wrecking the door, thankfully, not hitting the car or truck. Had to get my sis and bil to come and help lift the wreckage so I could get the car out. Had to put in a new door and a new lifter spring. That was the part that quit so the door would not lift. I was told that over time, the spring coils and uncoils and eventually breaks with metal fatigue. Hope yours can quickly and economically be repaired.
> Lawn is mowed, now shower and on to the knitting.


Years ago when I lived in Saskatoon, I had just got my first car & my landlord let me use the garage as they didn't have a car, being short when I put the door up I had to give it a running shove, I did this, it jumped the track & kept going, it came down within an inch of the back of my car. I was in my way to work at midnight, I had to get a taxi & then get 2 guys to help me move the door the next day. I kept it outside after that.
Liz, I hope your batteries have just died & it's an easy fix


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Just returned from "feeling the yarn" at joann's. Seems like they have expanded the yarn at our store. Some really soft new ones. I resisted, at least this time. I allowed my husband to use all of my coupons, aren't I am nice wife


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, wonderful Kenneth is doing so well.
> Tami, thank you for signing card from all of us.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to the Prince of Wales in Niagara On The Lake for tea yesterday. it was lovely and the tea was different. I tried the Peach tea and it did taste like peaches. Lots of desserts too. There was just too much food. There was one turkey sandwich on a flaky pastry which was so delicious.
> 
> On the other hand, when I got home I couldn't open the garage. I had to go in through the garage because I just had the front porch resurfaced and couldn't walk on it. The garage door opener didn't work so I had to walk around to the back yard and come in through the back door. I no sooner opened the door and the alarm went off. By the time I got the alarm turned off, the security company was on the phone asking me to identify myself, which I did. Then they asked for my password and for the life of me I couldn't remember it. I was in such a panic. I finally did give them the right one. Now, today, I have to try and find out what's the matter with the openers. Just seems so strange that one stopped working last week and then the other stopped last night. Very weird. My brother is coming over today to see if he can help.


I bet they need new batteries! I'm glad you have a security system like that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to the Prince of Wales in Niagara On The Lake for tea yesterday. it was lovely and the tea was different. I tried the Peach tea and it did taste like peaches. Lots of desserts too. There was just too much food. There was one turkey sandwich on a flaky pastry which was so delicious.
> 
> On the other hand, when I got home I couldn't open the garage. I had to go in through the garage because I just had the front porch resurfaced and couldn't walk on it. The garage door opener didn't work so I had to walk around to the back yard and come in through the back door. I no sooner opened the door and the alarm went off. By the time I got the alarm turned off, the security company was on the phone asking me to identify myself, which I did. Then they asked for my password and for the life of me I couldn't remember it. I was in such a panic. I finally did give them the right one. Now, today, I have to try and find out what's the matter with the openers. Just seems so strange that one stopped working last week and then the other stopped last night. Very weird. My brother is coming over today to see if he can help.


Tea sounds fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Meantime I am still struggling with the swollen legs, which is making sitting in my knitting chair very difficult. Even if Nasir has spoken with the builders, the weather is not cooperating- rain due most of the rest of the week, so I don't see how I can get out and walk, which I am sure would help general fitness.


I know it's boring, but do you have enough space to walk around in the house? Even a dozen trips back and forth to/from the loo, all in a row, just for the exercise. Or the kitchen.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A tv , I was going to get rid of it as it wasn't working , youngest was about 12 and wanted it , something to do with circuit boards , he managed to get it going again by bypassing the on / off button


 ????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> That was kind of you, Tami. Thank you for doing that.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, tea at Prince of Wales sounds lovely.
> Daralene, oh dear that must have been quite a night. Wonderful memories of tea and dinner with aunt. Hope you have more energy today.
> Had my dulcimer lesson. I learned to play Go Tell Aunt Rhodie on four different positions and three different strums!
> Saw quail yesterday on our walk. And saw a roadrunner race across the road when driving to sangha last night.
> ...


Well done for Aunt Rhodie! Fun seeing quail and road runner. Good wishes for Dr appointment. Great you broke 150!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Years ago when I lived in Saskatoon, I had just got my first car & my landlord let me use the garage as they didn't have a car, being short when I put the door up I had to give it a running shove, I did this, it jumped the track & kept going, it came down within an inch of the back of my car. I was in my way to work at midnight, I had to get a taxi & then get 2 guys to help me move the door the next day. I kept it outside after that.
> Liz, I hope your batteries have just died & it's an easy fix


????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Just returned from "feeling the yarn" at joann's. Seems like they have expanded the yarn at our store. Some really soft new ones. I resisted, at least this time. I allowed my husband to use all of my coupons, aren't I am nice wife


 :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, hope your DB can help with garage door openers.
> Julie, sorry to hear your legs are swelling. Hope they get better.


So do I!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, swollen legs are so uncomfortable and not being able to get out doesn't help. I know swollen legs can be painful too, at least that's what happens when I get swollen ankles, it seems to make the arthritis 100% worse. Hugs and hope this clears up with time after more healing from surgery takes place if that's why it's happening. I know you will mention it to the doctor as it can be heart related too.


It is pretty obvious at the moment with the bandage on the left. It's not comfortable when you can't bend your knee as well. I am already on various heart related pills.
Thank you for the hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know it's boring, but do you have enough space to walk around in the house? Even a dozen trips back and forth to/from the loo, all in a row, just for the exercise. Or the kitchen.


I'd have to do it around 100 times- Boooring.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't know if Sam would have Internet access or not, but I do know he only has a desktop computer.
> You do have a good idea, though. I wonder if Alexis has an iPad he could borrow for an hour or two each day. I will be happy to send more cards.


I'd be happy to send one from Ontario if you would PM me the address.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope he can sort it out for you!


Well, it turned into quite a comedy of errors. My brother got one opener to work for me but the other wouldn't. After he left, I had a visitor come and we were standing in the garage. All of a sudden, the door started to go up and down. I couldn't understand what was happening. My visitor left and then I was speaking with my neighbour. I was telling him what my brother did. He had an opener in his hand and I had one in mine. Long story short, when my opener was left in his mailbox last night, the other neighbour's was left there as well. He gave me her opener and I was trying to open my garage with it. No wonder it didn't work. But, now if I pressed my opener, it opened both garage doors and likewise with the one he was holding:sm23: :sm23: He had to adjust something in the other garage so I wasn't opening and closing both at the same time. Am I making sense? Anyway, I do have one opener working.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, tea at Prince of Wales sounds lovely.
> Daralene, oh dear that must have been quite a night. Wonderful memories of tea and dinner with aunt. Hope you have more energy today.
> Had my dulcimer lesson. I learned to play Go Tell Aunt Rhodie on four different positions and three different strums!
> Saw quail yesterday on our walk. And saw a roadrunner race across the road when driving to sangha last night.
> ...


Four positions and three positions. Wow! I hope you have a satisfactory visit to the dr.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Well, it turned into quite a comedy of errors. My brother got one opener to work for me but the other wouldn't. After he left, I had a visitor come and we were standing in the garage. All of a sudden, the door started to go up and down. I couldn't understand what was happening. My visitor left and then I was speaking with my neighbour. I was telling him what my brother did. He had an opener in his hand and I had one in mine. Long story short, when my opener was left in his mailbox last night, the other neighbour's was left there as well. He gave me her opener and I was trying to open my garage with it. No wonder it didn't work. But, now if I pressed my opener, it opened both garage doors and likewise with the one he was holding:sm23: :sm23: He had to adjust something in the other garage so I wasn't opening and closing both at the same time. Am I making sense? Anyway, I do have one opener working.


I think I follow! 
At least one does work!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Well, it turned into quite a comedy of errors. My brother got one opener to work for me but the other wouldn't. After he left, I had a visitor come and we were standing in the garage. All of a sudden, the door started to go up and down. I couldn't understand what was happening. My visitor left and then I was speaking with my neighbour. I was telling him what my brother did. He had an opener in his hand and I had one in mine. Long story short, when my opener was left in his mailbox last night, the other neighbour's was left there as well. He gave me her opener and I was trying to open my garage with it. No wonder it didn't work. But, now if I pressed my opener, it opened both garage doors and likewise with the one he was holding:sm23: :sm23: He had to adjust something in the other garage so I wasn't opening and closing both at the same time. Am I making sense? Anyway, I do have one opener working.


Wow, strange and glad it was the neighbor and able to be solved but it was a rather funny discovery. Glad you were able to figure it out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you can get to the bottom of your mystery Liz and get the openers working again


As you will read, it was solved.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Well, it turned into quite a comedy of errors. My brother got one opener to work for me but the other wouldn't. After he left, I had a visitor come and we were standing in the garage. All of a sudden, the door started to go up and down. I couldn't understand what was happening. My visitor left and then I was speaking with my neighbour. I was telling him what my brother did. He had an opener in his hand and I had one in mine. Long story short, when my opener was left in his mailbox last night, the other neighbour's was left there as well. He gave me her opener and I was trying to open my garage with it. No wonder it didn't work. But, now if I pressed my opener, it opened both garage doors and likewise with the one he was holding:sm23: :sm23: He had to adjust something in the other garage so I wasn't opening and closing both at the same time. Am I making sense? Anyway, I do have one opener working.


Had this happen with my across the street neighbor. All of a sudden, my garage door would go up even when I wasn't pushing the buttons, same with hers. Turned out we had somehow programmed both of our garage door openers with the same opening code. Good once we reprogrammed my door. Glad yours is working OK now as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Do the openers have batteries in them? I know that's what gave out on my car key fob.


Yes but I did try that first.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you had such a lovely time at the Prince of Wales. That is where I took my aunt for her last few birthdays, once for the tea and 3x for dinner. So glad I did that...it was just so special.
> Sorry it finished with the garage door ordeal. I'm thinking batteries too. Hope that's all it is.


Here is part of our tea. I will have to consider going there for dinner one day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wish you could send some of that rain here. I was interested in your "no lifeline". You know enough and are versed in knitting enough that you can "fudge". I am hoping in the next many years that will also be the case with me. Not true, now, however. Wishing that your leg swelling would subside. I am sure that is very incapacitating.
> So sorry about the garage door that didn't open. Had that happen to me, then it came crashing down at an angle wrecking the door, thankfully, not hitting the car or truck. Had to get my sis and bil to come and help lift the wreckage so I could get the car out. Had to put in a new door and a new lifter spring. That was the part that quit so the door would not lift. I was told that over time, the spring coils and uncoils and eventually breaks with metal fatigue. Hope yours can quickly and economically be repaired.
> Lawn is mowed, now shower and on to the knitting.


Lucky for you that you didn't get injured nor your vehicles. My friend had that happen to her, The door came down on the car as she was backing in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lucky for you that you didn't get injured nor your vehicles. My friend had that happen to her, The door came down on the car as she was backing in.


Oh dear!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh Budasha, such a lovely tea. I have never been to high tea, but would dearly love to do so. What elegant food.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd have to do it around 100 times- Boooring.


Absolutely! I know small spaces make it harder, in addition to the mobility issues. I sure hope the ramp can be finished soon, and the weather will get nice enough to get out when the ramp is finished.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Well, it turned into quite a comedy of errors. My brother got one opener to work for me but the other wouldn't. After he left, I had a visitor come and we were standing in the garage. All of a sudden, the door started to go up and down. I couldn't understand what was happening. My visitor left and then I was speaking with my neighbour. I was telling him what my brother did. He had an opener in his hand and I had one in mine. Long story short, when my opener was left in his mailbox last night, the other neighbour's was left there as well. He gave me her opener and I was trying to open my garage with it. No wonder it didn't work. But, now if I pressed my opener, it opened both garage doors and likewise with the one he was holding:sm23: :sm23: He had to adjust something in the other garage so I wasn't opening and closing both at the same time. Am I making sense? Anyway, I do have one opener working.


It makes perfect sense. They work on a radio frequency. He changed the frequency on one of them for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, knew we were sisters! I'm 5' also. At least I hope I am.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, yes down 12 lbs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'd be happy to send one from Ontario if you would PM me the address.


I sent Heidi a text asking permission to give it out. If I get it, I will send you a pm


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Absolutely! I know small spaces make it harder, in addition to the mobility issues. I sure hope the ramp can be finished soon, and the weather will get nice enough to get out when the ramp is finished.


Technically we are in winter until September- but who know what Spring will bring?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Technically we are in winter until September- but who know what Spring will bring?


 :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Another update from Matthew. 

Today was a tough day as we learned this morning that a coworker passed away this morning. He is not much older than me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I heard from Heidi. Anyone who wishes to send a card to Sam, send me a pm. I will get the address to you as soon as I can. It will be late this evening or tomorrow tho. He is a bit better and in physical therapy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Another update from Matthew.
> 
> Today was a tough day as we learned this morning that a coworker passed away this morning. He is not much older than me.


Hard at whatever age, but it really brings it close when there's not much age difference.

Matthew's drawing is always so lifelike.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Liz, your tea sounds and looks lovely. Glad the garage door is sorted out!

Tami, thank you for the update on Sam. 

Mary, my condolences. Matthew's drawing is coming along great.

Need to go fix supper...hoping to catch up later.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hard at whatever age, but it really brings it close when there's not much age difference.
> 
> Matthew's drawing is always so lifelike.


This is so true. Really enjoy the Matthew drawing updates. I so admire his ability.
You are correct, Julie. None of us can predict what tomorrow will bring. Does make one think choices over a bit more carefully the older we get.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Most happy to do so. I just thought Sam might need to know we are all thinking of him. I'm sure he knows it, but the card will remind him if he's feeling down.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

One other good one is Call the Midwife.


sugarsugar said:


> I enjoyed Land Girls. We dont have Bomb Girls here as yet that I know of...will keep an eye for it. :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes ma'am.....LOL....I'm a pretty stubborn patient, I know. Only did 6 pints of Dilly Carrots today and didn't lift the canner at all since it was a water bath and not the pressure cooker.

Speaking of canning I'm ticked at amazon right now. My food strainer that was guaranteed to be delivered today by 8 p.m. has not arrived even though I got a message that it was out for delivery. Grrrrrrr. It better be one of the first deliveries in the morning or I will get testy for sure.


darowil said:


> While you are enjoying the canning and don't want to waste the produce you have it isn't worth risking your back when it is warning you it isn't happy. Lifting the canner if Hannah is not around is not babying your back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sam update*....Heidi said she will send me the address at the nursing facility and when I get it I will share it to any that want to send cards;
she thinks it will brighten Sam up. ALSO....he has gained 6 lbs since being there and is doing a bit better. Keep those prayers going folks. *Edit* Saw Tami had also gotten permission from Heidi to share Sam's address so rather than cause confusion just let Tami know....have decided Tami & I must be long lost sisters! LOL


Sorlenna said:


> Yes, thank you. I do hope it will bring some cheer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't know about internet service but Heidi did say he does NOT have a phone.


Teddy bear said:


> It might be nice to send a card every few days, or at least a week.
> 
> Will he have internet service? If so. Maybe someone could begin a "Sam" post. Then he could read get well wishes and other chit chat. It would be kept alive for weeks, and get Sam's spirits up.
> 
> Just a suggestion.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is how I fill it, however, once the processing time has been reached (this is the pressure canner) you are supposed to remove it from the heat and that is when you lift it. It also says NOT to slide it as it can damage your stove. Thanks for the tip though and your concern.


tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, I put the canner on the stove, then put water in it with a sauce pan to make it easier to handle. If need be, you can empty some of it the same way. For that matter, on days I can't lift, I do the same thing if cooking pasta. Hope this suggestion helps.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure not being able to get outside and walk is frustrating but could you just do many laps inside the house? My aunt used to do that rather than be outside. Boring to say the least but it kept her going and helped her.


Lurker 2 said:


> Meantime I am still struggling with the swollen legs, which is making sitting in my knitting chair very difficult. Even if Nasir has spoken with the builders, the weather is not cooperating- rain due most of the rest of the week, so I don't see how I can get out and walk, which I am sure would help general fitness.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like an excellent day for you Joy. And congrats on the weight loss!


sassafras123 said:


> Kate, tea at Prince of Wales sounds lovely.
> Daralene, oh dear that must have been quite a night. Wonderful memories of tea and dinner with aunt. Hope you have more energy today.
> Had my dulcimer lesson. I learned to play Go Tell Aunt Rhodie on four different positions and three different strums!
> Saw quail yesterday on our walk. And saw a roadrunner race across the road when driving to sangha last night.
> ...


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam update*....Heidi said she will send me the address at the nursing facility and when I get it I will share it to any that want to send cards;
> she thinks it will brighten Sam up. ALSO....he has gained 6 lbs since being there and is doing a bit better. Keep those prayers going folks.


Yes, I definitely would like to join in sending Sam cards.

Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad it worked out....what a comedy of errors indeed.


budasha said:


> Well, it turned into quite a comedy of errors. My brother got one opener to work for me but the other wouldn't. After he left, I had a visitor come and we were standing in the garage. All of a sudden, the door started to go up and down. I couldn't understand what was happening. My visitor left and then I was speaking with my neighbour. I was telling him what my brother did. He had an opener in his hand and I had one in mine. Long story short, when my opener was left in his mailbox last night, the other neighbour's was left there as well. He gave me her opener and I was trying to open my garage with it. No wonder it didn't work. But, now if I pressed my opener, it opened both garage doors and likewise with the one he was holding:sm23: :sm23: He had to adjust something in the other garage so I wasn't opening and closing both at the same time. Am I making sense? Anyway, I do have one opener working.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

yummy


budasha said:


> Here is part of our tea. I will have to consider going there for dinner one day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the update on Sam. Six pounds! Woohoo! 

DD got her results from the xray...will be going to physical therapy to see if it will help her back pain. We are learning more about what the doc said for now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I edited my post....send Tami a PM and she will give you the address.


Teddy bear said:


> Yes, I definitely would like to join in sending Sam cards.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to the Prince of Wales in Niagara On The Lake for tea yesterday. it was lovely and the tea was different. I tried the Peach tea and it did taste like peaches. Lots of desserts too. There was just too much food. There was one turkey sandwich on a flaky pastry which was so delicious.
> 
> On the other hand, when I got home I couldn't open the garage. I had to go in through the garage because I just had the front porch resurfaced and couldn't walk on it. The garage door opener didn't work so I had to walk around to the back yard and come in through the back door. I no sooner opened the door and the alarm went off. By the time I got the alarm turned off, the security company was on the phone asking me to identify myself, which I did. Then they asked for my password and for the life of me I couldn't remember it. I was in such a panic. I finally did give them the right one. Now, today, I have to try and find out what's the matter with the openers. Just seems so strange that one stopped working last week and then the other stopped last night. Very weird. My brother is coming over today to see if he can help.


The tea sounds wonderful.

Do you need new batteries in them?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I have never yet set a lifeline for any knitting at all, not even lace, that is not to say that I've not had to unpick- one Gansey started with a twist that was hidden by being on a cable and bunched up. I think the use of lifelines is more appropriate to lace work. I am a fudger- if I can get away with it I will.


Well if you "fudge" Julie, you sure do a fabulous job of it, no one could ever tell with how beautifully your knitting looks that had made a mistake. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wish you could send some of that rain here. I was interested in your "no lifeline". You know enough and are versed in knitting enough that you can "fudge". I am hoping in the next many years that will also be the case with me. Not true, now, however. Wishing that your leg swelling would subside. I am sure that is very incapacitating.
> So sorry about the garage door that didn't open. Had that happen to me, then it came crashing down at an angle wrecking the door, thankfully, not hitting the car or truck. Had to get my sis and bil to come and help lift the wreckage so I could get the car out. Had to put in a new door and a new lifter spring. That was the part that quit so the door would not lift. I was told that over time, the spring coils and uncoils and eventually breaks with metal fatigue. Hope yours can quickly and economically be repaired.
> Lawn is mowed, now shower and on to the knitting.


Oh dear! I'm sure glad the door didn't land on you, that's very scary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> She didn't really (probably because I yelled out before I laughed) but Grandpa thought it was hilarious!


Poor mite, wouldn't expect any less from a DH, David would be rolling on the ground laughing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, tea at Prince of Wales sounds lovely.
> Daralene, oh dear that must have been quite a night. Wonderful memories of tea and dinner with aunt. Hope you have more energy today.
> Had my dulcimer lesson. I learned to play Go Tell Aunt Rhodie on four different positions and three different strums!
> Saw quail yesterday on our walk. And saw a roadrunner race across the road when driving to sangha last night.
> ...


That's fabulous! Congrats on the 150. 
I hope you don't need steroids too, Marla went to the doc for her thigh, it's been giving her fits, the doc is sending her to Physio, it's not anything needing surgery but she's aggravated the achillies tendon and basically it all comes back to her having her legs 2" different in length for so long before the chiropractor recently got them back to almost the same, and just the damage that's been done because of of the difference in length, so the doc shot her with cortizone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Just returned from "feeling the yarn" at joann's. Seems like they have expanded the yarn at our store. Some really soft new ones. I resisted, at least this time. I allowed my husband to use all of my coupons, aren't I am nice wife


Wow! Yes you are. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Well, it turned into quite a comedy of errors. My brother got one opener to work for me but the other wouldn't. After he left, I had a visitor come and we were standing in the garage. All of a sudden, the door started to go up and down. I couldn't understand what was happening. My visitor left and then I was speaking with my neighbour. I was telling him what my brother did. He had an opener in his hand and I had one in mine. Long story short, when my opener was left in his mailbox last night, the other neighbour's was left there as well. He gave me her opener and I was trying to open my garage with it. No wonder it didn't work. But, now if I pressed my opener, it opened both garage doors and likewise with the one he was holding:sm23: :sm23: He had to adjust something in the other garage so I wasn't opening and closing both at the same time. Am I making sense? Anyway, I do have one opener working.


Oh that's too funny!!! David was enjoying my reading of your adventures with the remote. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here is part of our tea. I will have to consider going there for dinner one day.


Oh it's lovely!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lucky for you that you didn't get injured nor your vehicles. My friend had that happen to her, The door came down on the car as she was backing in.


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I sent Heidi a text asking permission to give it out. If I get it, I will send you a pm


Me too please.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Another update from Matthew.
> 
> Today was a tough day as we learned this morning that a coworker passed away this morning. He is not much older than me.


I'm so sorry Mary, condolences on the passing of your coworker.

Matthew, your art just keeps amazing me, I can't draw my way out of a paper bag, and we know I can't do kumihimo. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I heard from Heidi. Anyone who wishes to send a card to Sam, send me a pm. I will get the address to you as soon as I can. It will be late this evening or tomorrow tho. He is a bit better and in physical therapy.


Great he's doing better, even a little bit is a great improvement. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes ma'am.....LOL....I'm a pretty stubborn patient, I know. Only did 6 pints of Dilly Carrots today and didn't lift the canner at all since it was a water bath and not the pressure cooker.
> 
> Speaking of canning I'm ticked at amazon right now. My food strainer that was guaranteed to be delivered today by 8 p.m. has not arrived even though I got a message that it was out for delivery. Grrrrrrr. It better be one of the first deliveries in the morning or I will get testy for sure.


I am wondering what you carrier did, he/she should have at least attempted delivery, that's not Amazon, that's on the post office or UPS depending on who they used.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam update*....Heidi said she will send me the address at the nursing facility and when I get it I will share it to any that want to send cards;
> she thinks it will brighten Sam up. ALSO....he has gained 6 lbs since being there and is doing a bit better. Keep those prayers going folks. *Edit* Saw Tami had also gotten permission from Heidi to share Sam's address so rather than cause confusion just let Tami know....have decided Tami & I must be long lost sisters! LOL


6lbs is fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Scarily dry here. Just had a thunderstorm with fire on the mountain immediately above McDonald's where we had eaten just moments before. Believe it was a lightening strike with fierce wind quickly filling the whole valley with smoke. Smoke much better now so think the FD quickly got it under control. There is nothing but dry grass and weeds behind most of the homes higher up on the mountains. Time to pray fervently for real rain for sure. No rain, just lots of thunder and dark clouds with this thunderstorm.
So glad Sam has gained a bit of weight. Hope that continues so he can get back much of that which he has lost.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, condolences on the loss of your co-worker. Mathew's drawing is coming along beautifully, eagerly awaiting finished artwork.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finished my green socks and started another pair.
The green are already at the shop for sale.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you. Hope cortisone helps Marla. I don't think on an ongoing basis it's a good answer but it does give relief short term.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Scarily dry here. Just had a thunderstorm with fire on the mountain immediately above McDonald's where we had eaten just moments before. Believe it was a lightening strike with fierce wind quickly filling the whole valley with smoke. Smoke much better now so think the FD quickly got it under control. There is nothing but dry grass and weeds behind most of the homes higher up on the mountains. Time to pray fervently for real rain for sure. No rain, just lots of thunder and dark clouds with this thunderstorm.
> So glad Sam has gained a bit of weight. Hope that continues so he can get back much of that which he has lost.


Oh dear, I sure hope you get some good rain accompanying that storm, you all need it so very badly. I hope that the smoke is less because they got it out fast. We've had rain here almost every night for the last week or so, we needed it pretty badly too, but I'd sure send you some if I had the power.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, like both socks. You are a sock ninja like Margaret.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you. Hope cortisone helps Marla. I don't think on an ongoing basis it's a good answer but it does give relief short term.


Definitely not good for you long term, but yes, if it helps bring her inflammation down and give it a chance to heal, it's worth it short term.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, like both socks. You are a sock ninja like Margaret.


Love your socks. You are, indeed, a swift sock knitter. Beautiful work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, yes down 12 lbs.


That's great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I sent Heidi a text asking permission to give it out. If I get it, I will send you a pm


Is the place far from Heidi? I sent one to his home address


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, like both socks. You are a sock ninja like Margaret.


Thank you, the ones I'm doing now are cotton sock yarn, I'm really enjoying the yarn, don't know what I'm going to do for the leg, maybe a broken rib or something, but something fairly plain so that the yarn doesn't get lost in it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Another update from Matthew.
> 
> Today was a tough day as we learned this morning that a coworker passed away this morning. He is not much older than me.


My condolences on the loss of your friend, quite a shock for someone so young.

That drawing is really coming alive, great job, Matthew


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I heard from Heidi. Anyone who wishes to send a card to Sam, send me a pm. I will get the address to you as soon as I can. It will be late this evening or tomorrow tho. He is a bit better and in physical therapy.


I'm glad to hear he's feeling a bit better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One other good one is Call the Midwife.


I've watched that on PBS, my sons MIL told me to watch it, she is a great fan. She was a midwife in Manchester before she emigrated to Canada in 1975, must have been quite a culture shock from there to our small town


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Love your socks. You are, indeed, a swift sock knitter. Beautiful work.


Thank you, they are fun. The really nice thing about socks is that they go really fast.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Scarily dry here. Just had a thunderstorm with fire on the mountain immediately above McDonald's where we had eaten just moments before. Believe it was a lightening strike with fierce wind quickly filling the whole valley with smoke. Smoke much better now so think the FD quickly got it under control. There is nothing but dry grass and weeds behind most of the homes higher up on the mountains. Time to pray fervently for real rain for sure. No rain, just lots of thunder and dark clouds with this thunderstorm.
> So glad Sam has gained a bit of weight. Hope that continues so he can get back much of that which he has lost.


I'm glad they got the fire under control quickly. Hope you get some rain soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished my green socks and started another pair.
> The green are already at the shop for sale.


Great looking socks, I love the color of the new ones


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kaye Jo, you're a sock making maniac! LOL Love the colors on both.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great looking socks, I love the color of the new ones


Thank you. I'm enjoying this cotton, can't wait to see it when it's all worked up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kaye Jo, you're a sock making maniac! LOL Love the colors on both.


 :sm12: Thank you, I think. :sm23: lolol

Thank you, they are fun. I was really surprised to see that the green ones came out matching stripes, I didn't try to do that, it just happened.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sure not being able to get outside and walk is frustrating but could you just do many laps inside the house? My aunt used to do that rather than be outside. Boring to say the least but it kept her going and helped her.


There has been some work done on the ramp today- not quite sure what yet, but they say they will be back tomorrow. 
Had my toe and fingernails trimmed, which is all for the good.
If you could only see how little my house is, Gwen!!!!!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There has been some work done on the ramp today- not quite sure what yet, but they say they will be back tomorrow.
> Had my toe and fingernails trimmed, which is all for the good.
> If you could only see how little my house is, Gwen!!!!!!


Hurrah! Hope the ramp will quickly be brought to a finish and you will have good handrails so you can use it well. Always good to have nails trimmed. Makes one feel so much better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well if you "fudge" Julie, you sure do a fabulous job of it, no one could ever tell with how beautifully your knitting looks that had made a mistake. :sm24:


I am careful about where I do it- a lot of things like cables I do by eye.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Scarily dry here. Just had a thunderstorm with fire on the mountain immediately above McDonald's where we had eaten just moments before. Believe it was a lightening strike with fierce wind quickly filling the whole valley with smoke. Smoke much better now so think the FD quickly got it under control. There is nothing but dry grass and weeds behind most of the homes higher up on the mountains. Time to pray fervently for real rain for sure. No rain, just lots of thunder and dark clouds with this thunderstorm.
> So glad Sam has gained a bit of weight. Hope that continues so he can get back much of that which he has lost.


That is the problem with deserts- hoping you do get some real rain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished my green socks and started another pair.
> The green are already at the shop for sale.


going well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hurrah! Hope the ramp will quickly be brought to a finish and you will have good handrails so you can use it well. Always good to have nails trimmed. Makes one feel so much better.


I hope so too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Liz, I'm glad the mystery of the garage door is solved. Looks like you had a great lunch at that place, pretty fancy.

Fan, that pickle recipe you shared, have you ever used green beans in it? I've done dilled beans & they are good so thought I might try a few in that as I have lots.

Gwen, gave you done dilled carrots before? If not I will be interested to hear if you like them, my family live them except for Delbert, of course????????

Good to hear Sam is packing on a few pounds, his stomach must be doing better.

I picked a bunch of stuff this afternoon, another gallon of rasberr & there are so many there, I pulled at least another gallon that were over ripe & molding????, it's so humid they are ready & spoil immediately. I will give these to DS & hopefully pick more for him tomorrow, I hate seeing them waste. A couple of others said they would like to pick but haven't shown up. I got a nice picking of cucumbers but won't pickle these, the GKs eat them like candy just peeled & salted. I picked a 3 gallon pail of green beans & have the ready to go in jars to can in the morning, I've got the jars in the dishwasher now. I also found 5 more ripe tomatoes, toasted tomato sandwich for breakfast, yum????
Well, better get GD out of the tub & off to bed. I signed them up for a Fun Day of crafts & games at the library tomorrow so need to get her to bed. GS is still out hauling bales with grandpa


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind and supportive words re Tim's progress. I will share them with him when I see him tomorrow evening.

He and Susan will leave for the rehab site by 6:30 AM and won't be home until about that time tomorrow evening. Unfortunately I have a meeting at church shortly after that and must be out of the driveway in order to allow him to get as close to the steps from garage to back porch as possible. He will be exhausted by then, I'm sure.

He is certainly a courageous young man and I'm so thankful to be his ''Gram''.

Am much encouraged by Sam's progress toward regaining his strength. Praying it continues to full recovery. Thanks, Tami for your efforts on behalf of all of us.

Ohio Joy :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got my bread starter going so will make the bread tomorrow. It's a focaccia that is "flatter" than the one I normally make.

Yes, Kaye Jo, I meant it as a compliment! 

Hope your ramp is soon complete, Julie, and you are able to get out and about.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There has been some work done on the ramp today- not quite sure what yet, but they say they will be back tomorrow.
> Had my toe and fingernails trimmed, which is all for the good.
> If you could only see how little my house is, Gwen!!!!!!


Hurrah!!!! On the ramp progress.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am careful about where I do it- a lot of things like cables I do by eye.


That makes sense. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> going well!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, I'm glad the mystery of the garage door is solved. Looks like you had a great lunch at that place, pretty fancy.
> 
> Fan, that pickle recipe you shared, have you ever used green beans in it? I've done dilled beans & they are good so thought I might try a few in that as I have lots.
> 
> ...


Wow, I wish my garden where producing so well, I do have plenty of Jalapenos coming though, goodness, and the cucks are definintely producing. 
That will make for a long day for GS, he should certainly sleep well tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got my bread starter going so will make the bread tomorrow. It's a focaccia that is "flatter" than the one I normally make.
> 
> Yes, Kaye Jo, I meant it as a compliment!
> 
> Hope your ramp is soon complete, Julie, and you are able to get out and about.


 :sm23: I know you did, I was just giving you a hard time. LOL!!!

P.S. By the way, David was on the phone and I was laughing and read it to him, he said maniac was a good word for it. LOL!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here is part of our tea. I will have to consider going there for dinner one day.


Oh, that looks good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, yes down 12 lbs.


That's wonderful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Technically we are in winter until September- but who know what Spring will bring?


I think everyone is having crazy weather this year. It's the beginning of August, and the weather man is saying that he doesn't think we will see another 90°F day again until next summer! It is almost September like temperatures here. I am not complaining, as I like the slightly cooler temperatures, not the high heat and humidity, or the really cold winters. Hope it dries out a bit for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Another update from Matthew.
> 
> Today was a tough day as we learned this morning that a coworker passed away this morning. He is not much older than me.


I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes ma'am.....LOL....I'm a pretty stubborn patient, I know. Only did 6 pints of Dilly Carrots today and didn't lift the canner at all since it was a water bath and not the pressure cooker.
> 
> Speaking of canning I'm ticked at amazon right now. My food strainer that was guaranteed to be delivered today by 8 p.m. has not arrived even though I got a message that it was out for delivery. Grrrrrrr. It better be one of the first deliveries in the morning or I will get testy for sure.


Gwen, it may not be Amazon you need to be upset with. From my experiences, it may be the post office, or the company who is delivering. Low price items are contracted to be delivered to the P O by Fed Ex or UPS, then delivered to you. Hope it is delivered by now, or tomorrow morning early.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam update*....Heidi said she will send me the address at the nursing facility and when I get it I will share it to any that want to send cards;
> she thinks it will brighten Sam up. ALSO....he has gained 6 lbs since being there and is doing a bit better. Keep those prayers going folks. *Edit* Saw Tami had also gotten permission from Heidi to share Sam's address so rather than cause confusion just let Tami know....have decided Tami & I must be long lost sisters! LOL


Could be! Heidi said I could just give out the address for the house, which is what I used when I sent the card to that I sent. I figured he would get it that way, with Alexis working there, and Heidi visiting him. She said that would be fine.

Anyone who has sent me a PM asking for an address to send Sam a card, I have sent you the address by return PM. If there is anyone else who wants it, just send me a PM. I am happy to be able to do some small thing for our Sam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is how I fill it, however, once the processing time has been reached (this is the pressure canner) you are supposed to remove it from the heat and that is when you lift it. It also says NOT to slide it as it can damage your stove. Thanks for the tip though and your concern.


I have a gas stove, so just turn the heat off. I've never had a problem with it, so didn't think about that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Yes, I definitely would like to join in sending Sam cards.
> 
> Thank you.


I have just sent you a PM with the address.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the update on Sam. Six pounds! Woohoo!
> 
> DD got her results from the xray...will be going to physical therapy to see if it will help her back pain. We are learning more about what the doc said for now.


Sorry to hear this. Hope the therapy will soon help.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I edited my post....send Tami a PM and she will give you the address.


Done!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's fabulous! Congrats on the 150.
> I hope you don't need steroids too, Marla went to the doc for her thigh, it's been giving her fits, the doc is sending her to Physio, it's not anything needing surgery but she's aggravated the achillies tendon and basically it all comes back to her having her legs 2" different in length for so long before the chiropractor recently got them back to almost the same, and just the damage that's been done because of of the difference in length, so the doc shot her with cortizone.


Hope Marla soon is doing better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Scarily dry here. Just had a thunderstorm with fire on the mountain immediately above McDonald's where we had eaten just moments before. Believe it was a lightening strike with fierce wind quickly filling the whole valley with smoke. Smoke much better now so think the FD quickly got it under control. There is nothing but dry grass and weeds behind most of the homes higher up on the mountains. Time to pray fervently for real rain for sure. No rain, just lots of thunder and dark clouds with this thunderstorm.
> So glad Sam has gained a bit of weight. Hope that continues so he can get back much of that which he has lost.


Sending lots of prayers for rain your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is the place far from Heidi? I sent one to his home address


I don't think so, as Alexis is working there, and is home from college for the summer, and driving from home to do so. The address Heidi said to use was the house, so that will be fine. Sam will be so pleased to know we are all thinking of him!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There has been some work done on the ramp today- not quite sure what yet, but they say they will be back tomorrow.
> Had my toe and fingernails trimmed, which is all for the good.
> If you could only see how little my house is, Gwen!!!!!!


That's great! Hope they can finish it very soon. Trimmed nails is good, too! I need to do mine before I start breaking my fingernails. The nail past my finger is as long as the nail bed on my fingers! When I was a teenager, that was normal for me, and I could do most anything without them breaking, including helping to work on cars and weave baskets. Now I will need to cut them before next week, as I am teaching a basket class, and I know I will snap at least one when I pack the weavers down, without thinking to grab the tool I have for that purpose! God did make fingernails before my packing tool!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have a gas stove, so just turn the heat off. I've never had a problem with it, so didn't think about that.


That's what I do too, the joy of gas, just turn it off and it's removed from heat instantly.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, I'm glad the mystery of the garage door is solved. Looks like you had a great lunch at that place, pretty fancy.
> 
> Fan, that pickle recipe you shared, have you ever used green beans in it? I've done dilled beans & they are good so thought I might try a few in that as I have lots.
> 
> ...


Yes I have, I always put beans in my veg pickle mixture, also sweet peppers, onion, carrot, brocolli, cauliflower, zucchini.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna, I somehow missed that your DD got her results and is starting pt, I hope that the physio does the job and she doesn't have any other issues with it down the road and that no more invasive fixes are needed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope Marla soon is doing better.


Thank you, the thigh pain was gone a couple hours after the cortisone shot, but the achillies was killing her. Doc said her hips are where they need to be now, the chiropractor was very successful with that, but that it's going to take PT and time to get the muscle in that thigh back to where it should have been, if she'd been walking properly before, and that the achillies isn't getting any relief because it's so irritated and she keeps slamming on it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's what I do too, the joy of gas, just turn it off and it's removed from heat instantly.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the kind and supportive words re Tim's progress. I will share them with him when I see him tomorrow evening.
> 
> He and Susan will leave for the rehab site by 6:30 AM and won't be home until about that time tomorrow evening. Unfortunately I have a meeting at church shortly after that and must be out of the driveway in order to allow him to get as close to the steps from garage to back porch as possible. He will be exhausted by then, I'm sure.
> 
> ...


You are welcome. I am happy to do it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, the thigh pain was gone a couple hours after the cortisone shot, but the achillies was killing her. Doc said her hips are where they need to be now, the chiropractor was very successful with that, but that it's going to take PT and time to get the muscle in that thigh back to where it should have been, if she'd been walking properly before, and that the achillies isn't getting any relief because it's so irritated and she keeps slamming on it.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's great! Hope they can finish it very soon. Trimmed nails is good, too! I need to do mine before I start breaking my fingernails. The nail past my finger is as long as the nail bed on my fingers! When I was a teenager, that was normal for me, and I could do most anything without them breaking, including helping to work on cars and weave baskets. Now I will need to cut them before next week, as I am teaching a basket class, and I know I will snap at least one when I pack the weavers down, without thinking to grab the tool I have for that purpose! God did make fingernails before my packing tool!


I wish my nails grew like yours. 
My nails have never grown...
Except for now that I take guitar and have to keep the left hand trimmed, if I don't trim it, all my nails start to get nice and long, where were these nails 20 years ago? Hrmph!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm off to bed. Talk to you later


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm off to bed. Talk to you later


Sweet dreams!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: I know you did, I was just giving you a hard time. LOL!!!
> 
> P.S. By the way, David was on the phone and I was laughing and read it to him, he said maniac was a good word for it. LOL!


:sm23: :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I think I'm going to head to bed too, I was up until 2am finishing the green socks and I had to be up by 8am and I just do not do so well on 6 hours of sleep anymore. 
Sweet dreams y'all. 
Man it's gotten humid in the last hour, I sure hope it rains again to make it cooler to sleep. 
Night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have a gas stove, so just turn the heat off. I've never had a problem with it, so didn't think about that.


I always slide mine off the burner, I was never told I wasn't supposed to????& it's never been a problem


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's great! Hope they can finish it very soon. Trimmed nails is good, too! I need to do mine before I start breaking my fingernails. The nail past my finger is as long as the nail bed on my fingers! When I was a teenager, that was normal for me, and I could do most anything without them breaking, including helping to work on cars and weave baskets. Now I will need to cut them before next week, as I am teaching a basket class, and I know I will snap at least one when I pack the weavers down, without thinking to grab the tool I have for that purpose! God did make fingernails before my packing tool!


I don't think I could do anything with nails like that, mine are never past the end of my fingers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I have, I always put beans in my veg pickle mixture, also sweet peppers, onion, carrot, brocolli, cauliflower, zucchini.


I was going to buy some cauliflower as I didn't grow that but never thought of adding broccoli, I have more of it than we are keeping up eating so that's great. I'll do carrots, cucumbers, beans, cauliflower & broccoli. I don't like onions & peppers make me sick so I'll leave them out


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was going to buy some cauliflower as I didn't grow that but never thought of adding broccoli, I have more of it than we are keeping up eating so that's great. I'll do carrots, cucumbers, beans, cauliflower & broccoli. I don't like onions & peppers make me sick so I'll leave them out


That sounds great, it's quite a versatile recipe, you can use whatever crunchy veg 
suit your taste. Roll on summer when I can get cheap veges to make it. 
I've spent the afternoon stitching precious moments, and have realised am a row short, deciding if it will be frog, or fudge to fix it.
Not keen on frogs, but definitely fudge, especially the chocolate kind lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got my bread starter going so will make the bread tomorrow. It's a focaccia that is "flatter" than the one I normally make.
> 
> Yes, Kaye Jo, I meant it as a compliment!
> 
> Hope your ramp is soon complete, Julie, and you are able to get out and about.


So do I!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hurrah!!!! On the ramp progress.


It was such a relief to see them again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That makes sense. :sm24:


Doesn't work for everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think everyone is having crazy weather this year. It's the beginning of August, and the weather man is saying that he doesn't think we will see another 90°F day again until next summer! It is almost September like temperatures here. I am not complaining, as I like the slightly cooler temperatures, not the high heat and humidity, or the really cold winters. Hope it dries out a bit for you.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's great! Hope they can finish it very soon. Trimmed nails is good, too! I need to do mine before I start breaking my fingernails. The nail past my finger is as long as the nail bed on my fingers! When I was a teenager, that was normal for me, and I could do most anything without them breaking, including helping to work on cars and weave baskets. Now I will need to cut them before next week, as I am teaching a basket class, and I know I will snap at least one when I pack the weavers down, without thinking to grab the tool I have for that purpose! God did make fingernails before my packing tool!


I would have disasters if mine were that long- always better short!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Scarily dry here. Just had a thunderstorm with fire on the mountain immediately above McDonald's where we had eaten just moments before. Believe it was a lightening strike with fierce wind quickly filling the whole valley with smoke. Smoke much better now so think the FD quickly got it under control. There is nothing but dry grass and weeds behind most of the homes higher up on the mountains. Time to pray fervently for real rain for sure. No rain, just lots of thunder and dark clouds with this thunderstorm.
> So glad Sam has gained a bit of weight. Hope that continues so he can get back much of that which he has lost.


Hoping and praying you get at least a day of heavy rain


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished my green socks and started another pair.
> The green are already at the shop for sale.


They are beautiful socks Kaye Jo and the new pair look like they are going to be just as lovely


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Another update from Matthew.
> 
> Today was a tough day as we learned this morning that a coworker passed away this morning. He is not much older than me.


His drawings are getting better and better. Sorry for the loss of your co-worker.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Bomb girls is a Canadian program, I think, it was on TV here a few years ago


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> That sounds great, it's quite a versatile recipe, you can use whatever crunchy veg
> suit your taste. Roll on summer when I can get cheap veges to make it.
> I've spent the afternoon stitching precious moments, and have realised am a row short, deciding if it will be frog, or fudge to fix it.
> Not keen on frogs, but definitely fudge, especially the chocolate kind lol!


Last summer I spotted some coffee fudge in a little shop that makes all different types of fudge , it was nice fudge but I was disappointed as it barely had a coffee taste to it


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Meantime I am still struggling with the swollen legs, which is making sitting in my knitting chair very difficult. Even if Nasir has spoken with the builders, the weather is not cooperating- rain due most of the rest of the week, so I don't see how I can get out and walk, which I am sure would help general fitness.


What a shame the weather is stopping from getting on with the ramp. :sm13: 
Sorry to hear your swollen legs are still troubling you Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Another update from Matthew.
> 
> Today was a tough day as we learned this morning that a coworker passed away this morning. He is not much older than me.


Great work Matthew.

My condolences on the loss of your coworker.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> One other good one is Call the Midwife.


I have binged watched all of the Seasons. LOL. Just loved it. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam update*....Heidi said she will send me the address at the nursing facility and when I get it I will share it to any that want to send cards;
> she thinks it will brighten Sam up. ALSO....he has gained 6 lbs since being there and is doing a bit better. Keep those prayers going folks. *Edit* Saw Tami had also gotten permission from Heidi to share Sam's address so rather than cause confusion just let Tami know....have decided Tami & I must be long lost sisters! LOL


Thanks Gwen and Tammi.

I am so glad he is a little better and has gained some weight. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There has been some work done on the ramp today- not quite sure what yet, but they say they will be back tomorrow.
> Had my toe and fingernails trimmed, which is all for the good.
> If you could only see how little my house is, Gwen!!!!!!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, yes down 12 lbs.


Thats great, well done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Another update from Matthew.
> 
> Today was a tough day as we learned this morning that a coworker passed away this morning. He is not much older than me.


That is sad- and more poignant when it is someone round your age.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, like both socks. You are a sock ninja like Margaret.


Well this sock ninja managed to send a pair for sale- with a difference of about 1" in the legs! I did finish them while I was sick- becoming more aware of how out of it I was there for a while.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the kind and supportive words re Tim's progress. I will share them with him when I see him tomorrow evening.
> 
> He and Susan will leave for the rehab site by 6:30 AM and won't be home until about that time tomorrow evening. Unfortunately I have a meeting at church shortly after that and must be out of the driveway in order to allow him to get as close to the steps from garage to back porch as possible. He will be exhausted by then, I'm sure.
> 
> ...


What an exhausting week it must be for Tim. Not just the long hours but the hard work he will be put to while there. Still a few more weeks as well aren't there?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Another update from Matthew.
> 
> Today was a tough day as we learned this morning that a coworker passed away this morning. He is not much older than me.


That must have been tough. It is a lovely update from Matthew. I love to see his work progress so well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam update*....Heidi said she will send me the address at the nursing facility and when I get it I will share it to any that want to send cards;
> she thinks it will brighten Sam up. ALSO....he has gained 6 lbs since being there and is doing a bit better. Keep those prayers going folks. *Edit* Saw Tami had also gotten permission from Heidi to share Sam's address so rather than cause confusion just let Tami know....have decided Tami & I must be long lost sisters! LOL


I am so pleased that Sam is doing better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, the thigh pain was gone a couple hours after the cortisone shot, but the achillies was killing her. Doc said her hips are where they need to be now, the chiropractor was very successful with that, but that it's going to take PT and time to get the muscle in that thigh back to where it should have been, if she'd been walking properly before, and that the achillies isn't getting any relief because it's so irritated and she keeps slamming on it.


And that I can relate after having the same type of issue last year- still feel the achilles at times but usually OK. The physio was a real help- especially after I changed physios mainly by default. The one I was seeing wasn't there when I needed to see someone but much preferred the second one (and we enjoyed taking babies as her youngest son was 5 days older than Elizabeth). Turned out my issues started with the back.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished my green socks and started another pair.
> The green are already at the shop for sale.


Great socks. Another pair with wonderful colours. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd have to do it around 100 times- Boooring.


Maybe if you split it up during the day . The moving about would definitely help your swollen legs


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> There has been some work done on the ramp today- not quite sure what yet, but they say they will be back tomorrow.
> Had my toe and fingernails trimmed, which is all for the good.
> If you could only see how little my house is, Gwen!!!!!!


Great to have a step forward on the ramp. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Last summer I spotted some coffee fudge in a little shop that makes all different types of fudge , it was nice fudge but I was disappointed as it barely had a coffee taste to it


That was a shame. I love fudge and coffee...so the two together =bliss :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That was a shame. I love fudge and coffee...so the two together =bliss :sm24: :sm24:


We could definitely share a box of chocolates - I'm not mad about fudge and don't like coffee flavoured things!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> We could definitely share a box of chocolates - I'm not mad about fudge and don't like coffee flavoured things!


LOL. And I love fudge but not coffee flavour things either. Oh and I dont like dark chocolate.... :sm17:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. And I love fudge but not coffee flavour things either. Oh and I dont like dark chocolate.... :sm17:


Neither do I! And I don't like nougat or nuts.....actually a box of mixed chocolates is wasted on me, I like less than half of them, but DH is a good user-uper!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Neither do I! And I don't like nougat or nuts.....actually a box of mixed chocolates is wasted on me, I like less than half of them, but DH is a good user-uper!


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I could do anything with nails like that, mine are never past the end of my fingers


Mine are usually shorter than this, but when I was younger, they were always this long. I go nuts when they are really short. I can't do anything then.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would have disasters if mine were that long- always better short!


I am used to them. I will probably cut them down by half before I teach the basket class.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> We could definitely share a box of chocolates - I'm not mad about fudge and don't like coffee flavoured things!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. And I love fudge but not coffee flavour things either. Oh and I dont like dark chocolate.... :sm17:


i dont like dark chocolate either :sm08:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I wish my nails grew like yours.
> My nails have never grown...
> Except for now that I take guitar and have to keep the left hand trimmed, if I don't trim it, all my nails start to get nice and long, where were these nails 20 years ago? Hrmph!!!


Mine have always grown like this, and they are hard, not flexible, so when I break one, it snaps off. Of course, now that you are playing guitar, they want to grow!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sweet dreams!


I slept so hard, I'm not sure I dreamed at all!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always slide mine off the burner, I was never told I wasn't supposed to????& it's never been a problem


I was never told I couldn't/shouldn't, and I don't remember reading anything about it in my manual.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful socks Kaye Jo and the new pair look like they are going to be just as lovely


I agree!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> i dont like dark chocolate either :sm08:


So we need a box of milk chocolates with some coffee flavours (for you) and enough fudge ones (for me and Kate) and a general mix of other flavours but not too many with nuts... LOL. I must admit if I am given a box of mixed chocolates then I do need to share coz there are always some I dont like...and I dont really like sharing my chocolate..LOL :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> So we need a box of milk chocolates with some coffee flavours (for you) and enough fudge ones (for me and Kate) and a general mix of other flavours but not too many with nuts... LOL. I must admit if I am given a box of mixed chocolates then I do need to share coz there are always some I dont like...and I dont really like sharing my chocolate..LOL :sm19:


And now that I am craving chocolates I need to go to bed, it is getting late here. Night all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So we need a box of milk chocolates with some coffee flavours (for you) and enough fudge ones (for me and Kate) and a general mix of other flavours but not too many with nuts... LOL. I must admit if I am given a box of mixed chocolates then I do need to share coz there are always some I dont like...and I dont really like sharing my chocolate..LOL :sm19:


I can usually eat most of them. For example while I don't like dark chocolate it goes very well with mint so the mint ones in Cadbury's Roses are fine. Don't like the nuts that much if I really must I can eat them :sm02: 
But the Celebrations now those I can eat them all, of course I prefer some to others but don't think there are any I won't eat. Though they might have the Snickers which I don't really like- but once again if I must I will.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And now that I am craving chocolates I need to go to bed, it is getting late here. Night all.


And I too am heading to bed- at least it's one way of stopping ourselves eating chocolate!
Just finished those mittens I kept getting wrong. Saw Maryanne this afternoon and too big, so decreased for the top of them and should be OK. Only needed to frog the top of one as the other one I was just at the point (well 2 rows frogged). So now to post them on Ravelry before bed. Sure I've knitted two pairs by now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> And now that I am craving chocolates I need to go to bed, it is getting late here. Night all.


Good night and God Bless.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Neither do I! And I don't like nougat or nuts.....actually a box of mixed chocolates is wasted on me, I like less than half of them, but DH is a good user-uper!


I like the soft centres and husband likes the toffee ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. And I love fudge but not coffee flavour things either. Oh and I dont like dark chocolate.... :sm17:


I don't like dark chocolate either but I do like a peppermint Fry s bar which is covered in dark chocolate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Mine have always grown like this, and they are hard, not flexible, so when I break one, it snaps off. Of course, now that you are playing guitar, they want to grow!


Mine a fairly long too , although mine are flexible so bend when they get to long


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Last summer I spotted some coffee fudge in a little shop that makes all different types of fudge , it was nice fudge but I was disappointed as it barely had a coffee taste to it


For me that would be a good thing, I hate the taste of coffee. I like the nuts & caramels, sounds like we could easily share a box among us & all get what we like


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Love the green socks. I've used that colorway a LOT.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> For me that would be a good thing, I hate the taste of coffee. I like the nuts & caramels, sounds like we could easily share a box among us & all get what we like


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you. You must have been quite sick not to have noticed a 1" difference. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful socks Kaye Jo and the new pair look like they are going to be just as lovely


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well this sock ninja managed to send a pair for sale- with a difference of about 1" in the legs! I did finish them while I was sick- becoming more aware of how out of it I was there for a while.


LOL!! I'd do something like that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And that I can relate after having the same type of issue last year- still feel the achilles at times but usually OK. The physio was a real help- especially after I changed physios mainly by default. The one I was seeing wasn't there when I needed to see someone but much preferred the second one (and we enjoyed taking babies as her youngest son was 5 days older than Elizabeth). Turned out my issues started with the back.


It's always nice when the person torturing you can take your mind off of it with conversation. lolol 
But really, not every doc, physio, or what have you, is right for everyone, so it's great that the second one was not only good but you enjoyed your time with her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I slept so hard, I'm not sure I dreamed at all!


LOL!! So did I.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So we need a box of milk chocolates with some coffee flavours (for you) and enough fudge ones (for me and Kate) and a general mix of other flavours but not too many with nuts... LOL. I must admit if I am given a box of mixed chocolates then I do need to share coz there are always some I dont like...and I dont really like sharing my chocolate..LOL :sm19:


I love good dark chocolate, especially if it is one of the XOXO Dark Chocolate peanut butter or Almond butter cups. YUM!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Love the green socks. I've used that colorway a LOT.


Thank you, yes, I really am quite happy with how they came out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> What a shame the weather is stopping from getting on with the ramp. :sm13:
> Sorry to hear your swollen legs are still troubling you Julie.


I think the wood being so wet was stopping the tools from working properly. The legs are taking forever to be comfortable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Maybe if you split it up during the day . The moving about would definitely help your swollen legs


I know, and I'm finding it hard to motivate myself.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> It's always nice when the person torturing you can take your mind off of it with conversation. lolol
> But really, not every doc, physio, or what have you, is right for everyone, so it's great that the second one was not only good but you enjoyed your time with her.


The osteopath I saw with my neck talked all the time. I knew all about his family and childhood. It was charming. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great to have a step forward on the ramp. :sm24:


A very small one as it turned out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am used to them. I will probably cut them down by half before I teach the basket class.


 :sm24: Mine are just not strong enough.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A very small one as it turned out!


Oh no! They need a kick :sm13:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> i dont like dark chocolate either :sm08:


Oh well, I'd do well with you lot, what you don't like, are all my favourites!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh no! They need a kick :sm13:


They always pack up around three- I am wondering if they look after some grandchildren or some such commitment?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The bread is in the oven; it took longer than I thought as I failed to read the entire recipe and realize that it was about 2 1/2 hours of rising time all together. Oh well. It smells good! And now I know. I'd just hoped to get the oven turned on and off earlier.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The bread is in the oven; it took longer than I thought as I failed to read the entire recipe and realize that it was about 2 1/2 hours of rising time all together. Oh well. It smells good! And now I know. I'd just hoped to get the oven turned on and off earlier.


I think you said it is a Foccacia, it should bake quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> The osteopath I saw with my neck talked all the time. I knew all about his family and childhood. It was charming. :sm24:


That is what I miss about my old dentist , she was wonderful and so was her assistant , the dentist I have now is a good dentist but getting a sentence out of him is like pulling teeth


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

An oldie, worded slightly differently, thanks mjs!


On the first day, he sadly packed his belongings into boxes, crates and suitcases.

On the second day, he had the movers come and collect his things.

On the third day, he sat down for the last time at their beautiful dining-room table, by candle-light;

he put on some soft background music, and feasted on a pound of shrimp, a jar of caviar, and a bottle of wine.

When he'd finished, he went into each and every room and deposited a few half-eaten shrimp dipped in caviar into the hollow center of the curtain rods.

He then cleaned up the kitchen and left.

On the fourth day, the wife came back with her new boyfriend, and at first all was bliss.

Then, slowly, the house began to smell.

They tried everything; cleaning, mopping, and airing-out the place.

Vents were checked for dead rodents, and carpets were steam cleaned.

Air fresheners were hung everywhere. Exterminators were brought in to set off gas canisters, during which time the two had to move out for a few days, and in the end they even paid to replace the expensive wool carpeting.. Nothing worked!

People stopped coming over to visit.

Repairmen refused to work in the house. The maid quit.

Finally, they couldn't take the stench any longer, and decided they had to move, but a month later - even though they'd cut their price in half - they couldn't find a buyer for such a stinky house.

Word got out, and eventually even the local realtors refused to return their calls.

Finally, unable to wait any longer for a purchaser, they had to borrow a large sum of money from the bank to purchase a new place.

Then the ex called the woman and asked how things were going. She told him the saga of the rotting house. He listened politely and said that he missed his old home terribly and would be willing to reduce his divorce settlement in exchange for having the house.

Knowing he could have no idea how bad the smell really was, she agreed on a price that was only 1/4 of what the house had been worth ... but only if he would sign the papers that very day.

He agreed, and within two hours her lawyers delivered the completed paperwork.

A week later the woman and her boyfriend stood smiling as they watched the moving company pack everything to take to their new home ...... and to spite the ex-husband, they even took the curtain rods!

I LOVE A HAPPY ENDING, DON'T YOU?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> The bread is in the oven; it took longer than I thought as I failed to read the entire recipe and realize that it was about 2 1/2 hours of rising time all together. Oh well. It smells good! And now I know. I'd just hoped to get the oven turned on and off earlier.


Love the smell of bread baking


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got it this morning via USPS. Of course now I'm in the middle of making some Winter Ginger & Carrot Soup that I'll can. Just taking a short break since it has to simmer _forever_ and then will start on the blackberry jam.


Poledra65 said:


> I am wondering what you carrier did, he/she should have at least attempted delivery, that's not Amazon, that's on the post office or UPS depending on who they used.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think you said it is a Foccacia, it should bake quickly.


Yes, it only took 20 minutes to bake, and it's delicious! The texture is lovely as well (DD said it's like a cracker with a soft middle, and I agree). Definitely a great soup bread and one I'd make again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, it only took 20 minutes to bake, and it's delicious! The texture is lovely as well (DD said it's like a cracker with a soft middle, and I agree). Definitely a great soup bread and one I'd make again.


Would you like to share the recipe!? :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Its been a beautiful day here today , I've been out in the garden doing the weeding and listening to mishka telling me a right tale in between running laps round the garden .
One son brought chocolate and the other brought takeaway , so I'm now full as a pudding and trying to decide what I'm going to knit next as I've finished my latest baby set , I've got plenty of grey left so maybe a cardigan with an owl on


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The osteopath I saw with my neck talked all the time. I knew all about his family and childhood. It was charming. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its been a beautiful day here today , I've been out in the garden doing the weeding and listening to mishka telling me a right tale in between running laps round the garden .
> One son brought chocolate and the other brought takeaway , so I'm now full as a pudding and trying to decide what I'm going to knit next as I've finished my latest baby set , I've got plenty of grey left so maybe a cardigan with an owl on


That does sound idyllic!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A very small one as it turned out!


Oi, good grief, delays again? You could put a slide at the window and just slide out at this rate. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oi, good grief, delays again? You could put a slide at the window and just slide out at this rate. :sm19:


May have to work on that!!!!!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning folks, just catching up and having a giggle over chocolate preferences. Yesterday I said I was going to fudge or frog my stitching, and off you guys went about chocolate lol! Ok so my likes are peppermint, ginger, nuts, coffee, baileys, Kalua, definitely with dark chocolate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, just catching up and having a giggle over chocolate preferences. Yesterday I said I was going to fudge or frog my stitching, and off you guys went about chocolate lol! Ok so my likes are peppermint, ginger, nuts, coffee, baileys, Kalua, definitely with dark chocolate.


I can see us having an endless battle over the box!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Definitely a dark chocolate fan as well. Supposedly dark chocolate is good for your heart. Don't know about milk chocolate, but know it is good for the soul.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I haven't done the dilly carrots before but I love pickles so we shall see. I'll let you know once I try them. Just taking a little break before starting the blackberry jam.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, I'm glad the mystery of the garage door is solved. Looks like you had a great lunch at that place, pretty fancy.
> 
> Fan, that pickle recipe you shared, have you ever used green beans in it? I've done dilled beans & they are good so thought I might try a few in that as I have lots.
> 
> ...


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. And I love fudge but not coffee flavour things either. Oh and I dont like dark chocolate.... :sm17:


I love dark chocolate....not a fan of milk chocolate at all. As for coffee, prefer a cuppa over using it as a flavoring for other things.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I miss my gas range; that's what I had at my house before DH and I married. I tried to convince him that we should get a gas range but never been able to get him to agree to do so. 


Poledra65 said:


> That's what I do too, the joy of gas, just turn it off and it's removed from heat instantly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would you like to share the recipe!? :sm24:


But of course! http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/golden-focaccia-recipe

I used garlic, salt, and pepper, rather than rosemary (really, anything goes for topping/seasoning).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy how I would love to be in your basket class!


tami_ohio said:


> I am used to them. I will probably cut them down by half before I teach the basket class.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got it this morning via USPS. Of course now I'm in the middle of making some Winter Ginger & Carrot Soup that I'll can. Just taking a short break since it has to simmer _forever_ and then will start on the blackberry jam.


 :sm24: Carrier had probably set it down and then forgot to take it on the road with him, the dingbat. 
Oh well, the soup sounds great, and blackberry jam is always a winner. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its been a beautiful day here today , I've been out in the garden doing the weeding and listening to mishka telling me a right tale in between running laps round the garden .
> One son brought chocolate and the other brought takeaway , so I'm now full as a pudding and trying to decide what I'm going to knit next as I've finished my latest baby set , I've got plenty of grey left so maybe a cardigan with an owl on


LOL!! That all sounds great. :sm24:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got it this morning via USPS. Of course now I'm in the middle of making some Winter Ginger & Carrot Soup that I'll can. Just taking a short break since it has to simmer _forever_ and then will start on the blackberry jam.


recipe please...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, break over. TTYL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Definitely a dark chocolate fan as well. Supposedly dark chocolate is good for your heart. Don't know about milk chocolate, but know it is good for the soul.


Dark chocolate from pure cocoa, has some very good components. Sugar unfortunately added is the problem with chocolate, but boy it tastes deilicious. 
Stu asked me to buy him some chocolate yesterday, so I got him some mini peanut slabs, and they're so yummy I stole some off him when he opened the package.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> May have to work on that!!!!!!!


 :sm24: :sm23:
The neighbors might get a kick out of that actually. lol


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I woke up this morning to the doorbell followed by knocking.....when I get to the door I hear giggling. My little Miss was so tickled that she got me out of bed 

I am getting my hands limbered up by working an edge on a blanket made for DD1. Her friend has requested I make a baby blanket for a shower end of Sept. for her step daughter. I am happy to do that and glad to have yarn back in my hands.

DD2 and family will be over this evening to cook supper for us all. It will be a nice change for me. I do all the cooking but some days I just don't feel like it. I am thinking of making another pot of bean and bacon soup this weekend, and some cornbread dressing with chicken at some point soon. I am wracking my brain for frugal meals with lots of flavor....Grocery shopping has become quite depressing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I miss my gas range; that's what I had at my house before DH and I married. I tried to convince him that we should get a gas range but never been able to get him to agree to do so.


I was so happy when we moved here and there was a gas range, I had been stuck with electric since I left home, as a kid we had propane. For me, gas is safer, I never set anything down on a hot burner that shouldn't be there when it's gas, but if I have electric, I am always terrified that I will set something afire by setting something on a got burner that didn't get turned off, I've obviously done it a time or two. :sm12: 
And I have NOT been able to break David or Marla of the habit of setting grocery bags on the stove, so if a burner were hot, good grief.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> I woke up this morning to the doorbell followed by knocking.....when I get to the door I hear giggling. My little Miss was so tickled that she got me out of bed
> 
> I am getting my hands limbered up by working an edge on a blanket made for DD1. Her friend has requested I make a baby blanket for a shower end of Sept. for her step daughter. I am happy to do that and glad to have yarn back in my hands.
> 
> DD2 and family will be over this evening to cook supper for us all. It will be a nice change for me. I do all the cooking but some days I just don't feel like it. I am thinking of making another pot of bean and bacon soup this weekend, and some cornbread dressing with chicken at some point soon. I am wracking my brain for frugal meals with lots of flavor....Grocery shopping has become quite depressing.


LOL!! Silly thing, but I'm sure you were thrilled to see her. 
Great that you're working with yarn again, but it does get rough, trying to cook meals on a small budget after a while, been there done that.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Played my dulcimer for half an hour. Getting easier. Going out to dinner with two women friends.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Played my dulcimer for half an hour. Getting easier. Going out to dinner with two women friends.


Have fun with both your dulcimer and your friends.

I just offended Ryssa, told her to keep her wet feet to herself. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just started watching Doc Martin, oh lordy, I think this is going to be a good series to watch. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have fun with both your dulcimer and your friends.
> 
> I just offended Ryssa, told her to keep her wet feet to herself. lol


Teehee. Maya is 7 today. Wow, that went fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Teehee. Maya is 7 today. Wow, that went fast.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAYA!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> But of course! http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/golden-focaccia-recipe
> 
> I used garlic, salt, and pepper, rather than rosemary (really, anything goes for topping/seasoning).


I love a bit of Parmesan on top- thanks for this, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: :sm23:
> The neighbors might get a kick out of that actually. lol


 :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> I woke up this morning to the doorbell followed by knocking.....when I get to the door I hear giggling. My little Miss was so tickled that she got me out of bed
> 
> I am getting my hands limbered up by working an edge on a blanket made for DD1. Her friend has requested I make a baby blanket for a shower end of Sept. for her step daughter. I am happy to do that and glad to have yarn back in my hands.
> 
> DD2 and family will be over this evening to cook supper for us all. It will be a nice change for me. I do all the cooking but some days I just don't feel like it. I am thinking of making another pot of bean and bacon soup this weekend, and some cornbread dressing with chicken at some point soon. I am wracking my brain for frugal meals with lots of flavor....Grocery shopping has become quite depressing.


You have my sympathies on that one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAYA!!!!!!


From me too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Teehee. Maya is 7 today. Wow, that went fast.


She is the same age as mishka , her birthday was last wednesday


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love a bit of Parmesan on top- thanks for this, Sorlenna!


I'd have added it if I had any--I am finding it very moreish! :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Aww, happy birthday, Maya, and belated to Mishka. Such gorgeous ladies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd have added it if I had any--I am finding it very moreish! :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Aww, happy birthday, Maya, and belated to Mishka. Such gorgeous ladies!


Mishka is quite a bit older than I had realised!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> May have to work on that!!!!!!!


You could do with one of these to stick out the window , wouldn't mind one myself ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mishka is quite a bit older than I had realised!


A lot of people are surprised at how old she is , especially when she starts spinning in circles and running everywhere . She can still leap over the small 4ft gate without any hesitation


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You could do with one of these to stick out the window , wouldn't mind one myself ????


They are back, despite the weather, so I am glad!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A lot of people are surprised at how old she is , especially when she starts spinning in circles and running everywhere . She can still leap over the small 4ft gate without any hesitation


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Aww, happy birthday, Maya, and belated to Mishka. Such gorgeous ladies!


My feelings as well. Enjoy every day with your beloved beasts.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are back, despite the weather, so I am glad!


Fingers crossed they get it finished


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is the same age as mishka , her birthday was last wednesday


HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY MISHKA!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You could do with one of these to stick out the window , wouldn't mind one myself ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fingers crossed they get it finished


I can hear the power tools, but can't see much, don't want to open the door, because I don't want Ringo out there. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fabulous that they've returned and hopefully they'll get it finished quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fabulous that they've returned and hopefully they'll get it finished quickly.


Indeed!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> An oldie, worded slightly differently, thanks mjs!
> 
> On the first day, he sadly packed his belongings into boxes, crates and suitcases.
> 
> ...


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Played my dulcimer for half an hour. Getting easier. Going out to dinner with two women friends.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! So did I.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Sassafras, give that sweet baby a happy birthday love and scratch her belly for me.

Want to give everyone a chuckle at my expense. I've made peach preserves, apple butter, mint jelly in the past so felt pretty confident making the blackberry jam even though I'd never used a fruit/veggie strainer. I mean, how difficult can it be right? I washed the new gadget and got it attached to my kitchenaid; no problem. Washed and sorted through the blackberries. Started feeding the berries through the strainer;
never seen one operate before and juice and fine pulp draining out the one end and a "log like" deposit coming out the other so had two bowls catching everything. Trying to get as much as possible from the berries I decided to feed the "log like" deposit through again thinking that it had lots of pulp still in it. All of a sudden there was a LOUD popping and most of the attachment when flying across the kitchen and showered EVERYTHING (me, floor, countertop, mixer) in purple all the while still spewing out blackberries! Let me just say...I felt like I was in my own version of a Lucille Ball episode! Needless to say, the "log like" extrusions were pure seeds and I had clogged up the device! I got everything cleaned up and learned a very valuable lesson; just glad no one was here to take a picture!!! LOLOL. I ended up with 7 - 8oz jars of yummy tasting sugar free (used stevia) blackberry jam and now feel justifiably confident in using my veggie/fruit strainer. You know, I love purple but this was a bit much!!!


sassafras123 said:


> Teehee. Maya is 7 today. Wow, that went fast.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And my Mario (Jack Russell/chihuahua) was 7 last month.


Swedenme said:


> She is the same age as mishka , her birthday was last wednesday


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They always pack up around three- I am wondering if they look after some grandchildren or some such commitment?


Could be. You could ask.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy how I would love to be in your basket class!


Maybe someday!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Played my dulcimer for half an hour. Getting easier. Going out to dinner with two women friends.


Have fun!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got it this morning via USPS. Of course now I'm in the middle of making some Winter Ginger & Carrot Soup that I'll can. Just taking a short break since it has to simmer _forever_ and then will start on the blackberry jam.


You are really a woman in a mission these days????

I did 2 canners full of beans this morning & now have a canner full of beef on. They had whole eye of the round in fir $3/pound so that's what I cut up to can, it's so handy to have it ready. I have enough to do a second canner full. 
I was going to pick some more rasberries for DS but got company for a while- the Bags if Love lady stopped in so I sent home 2 boxes of stuff with her. GD had a great time at the library


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Teehee. Maya is 7 today. Wow, that went fast.


Happy Birthday Maya! Please give her a head scratching from me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are back, despite the weather, so I am glad!


 :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sassafras, give that sweet baby a happy birthday love and scratch her belly for me.
> 
> Want to give everyone a chuckle at my expense. !!


Oh Gwen, did you say any bad words? This is truly a story of all's well that ends well.

Just for the record, I'm a member of the Dark chocolate party. I especially like the ones filled with maple cream. However, I try to have dark chocolate covered almonds--they are both supposed to be good for the heart.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm24:


Lots of explosive bangs- these men and their power tools!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sassafras, give that sweet baby a happy birthday love and scratch her belly for me.
> 
> Want to give everyone a chuckle at my expense. I've made peach preserves, apple butter, mint jelly in the past so felt pretty confident making the blackberry jam even though I'd never used a fruit/veggie strainer. I mean, how difficult can it be right? I washed the new gadget and got it attached to my kitchenaid; no problem. Washed and sorted through the blackberries. Started feeding the berries through the strainer;
> never seen one operate before and juice and fine pulp draining out the one end and a "log like" deposit coming out the other so had two bowls catching everything. Trying to get as much as possible from the berries I decided to feed the "log like" deposit through again thinking that it had lots of pulp still in it. All of a sudden there was a LOUD popping and most of the attachment when flying across the kitchen and showered EVERYTHING (me, floor, countertop, mixer) in purple all the while still spewing out blackberries! Let me just say...I felt like I was in my own version of a Lucille Ball episode! Needless to say, the "log like" extrusions were pure seeds and I had clogged up the device! I got everything cleaned up and learned a very valuable lesson; just glad no one was here to take a picture!!! LOLOL. I ended up with 7 - 8oz jars of yummy tasting sugar free (used stevia) blackberry jam and now feel justifiably confident in using my veggie/fruit strainer. You know, I love purple but this was a bit much!!!


???????????? Sounds like something I would do!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its been a beautiful day here today , I've been out in the garden doing the weeding and listening to mishka telling me a right tale in between running laps round the garden .
> One son brought chocolate and the other brought takeaway , so I'm now full as a pudding and trying to decide what I'm going to knit next as I've finished my latest baby set , I've got plenty of grey left so maybe a cardigan with an owl on


Wow! You've really got those boys trained???? I should have done better with mine????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, Julie and Sorlenna thank you for Maya's Birthday wishes.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lots of explosive bangs- these men and their power tools!!!!!


Maybe they are in sync with poor Gwen, with explosive bangs. Oh boy what a disaster in the kitchen.
Reminds me of the day we moved into this house brand new. I accidentally dropped a jar of blackberry rumtopf on the oatmeal shade carpet, and boy what mess that made. Luckily We had a wet and dry carpet machine which fixed it immediately. 
Gwen are you singing Purple Rain, by Prince??


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you. Did get a good belly laugh from your I Love Lucy antics. I'd probably do the same thing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. I sent you 2 pm's and Gwen 1 asking for Sam's address. I mention it because I've written pm's to Daralene and they go into the ether.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was so happy when we moved here and there was a gas range, I had been stuck with electric since I left home, as a kid we had propane. For me, gas is safer, I never set anything down on a hot burner that shouldn't be there when it's gas, but if I have electric, I am always terrified that I will set something afire by setting something on a got burner that didn't get turned off, I've obviously done it a time or two. :sm12:
> And I have NOT been able to break David or Marla of the habit of setting grocery bags on the stove, so if a burner were hot, good grief.


& I don't want gas, I used to babysit as a teenager for friends who had a gas stove, I was forever singeing (sp?) my hair & eyelashes when it poofed????I still hate gas


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Maybe they are in sync with poor Gwen, with explosive bangs. Oh boy what a disaster in the kitchen.
> Reminds me of the day we moved into this house brand new. I accidentally dropped a jar of blackberry rumtopf on the oatmeal shade carpet, and boy what mess that made. Luckily We had a wet and dry carpet machine which fixed it immediately.
> Gwen are you singing Purple Rain, by Prince??


That was lucky! (that you had the cleaner machine).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, just catching up and having a giggle over chocolate preferences. Yesterday I said I was going to fudge or frog my stitching, and off you guys went about chocolate lol! Ok so my likes are peppermint, ginger, nuts, coffee, baileys, Kalua, definitely with dark chocolate.


All the ones I don't like! :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sassafras, give that sweet baby a happy birthday love and scratch her belly for me.
> 
> Want to give everyone a chuckle at my expense. I've made peach preserves, apple butter, mint jelly in the past so felt pretty confident making the blackberry jam even though I'd never used a fruit/veggie strainer. I mean, how difficult can it be right? I washed the new gadget and got it attached to my kitchenaid; no problem. Washed and sorted through the blackberries. Started feeding the berries through the strainer;
> never seen one operate before and juice and fine pulp draining out the one end and a "log like" deposit coming out the other so had two bowls catching everything. Trying to get as much as possible from the berries I decided to feed the "log like" deposit through again thinking that it had lots of pulp still in it. All of a sudden there was a LOUD popping and most of the attachment when flying across the kitchen and showered EVERYTHING (me, floor, countertop, mixer) in purple all the while still spewing out blackberries! Let me just say...I felt like I was in my own version of a Lucille Ball episode! Needless to say, the "log like" extrusions were pure seeds and I had clogged up the device! I got everything cleaned up and learned a very valuable lesson; just glad no one was here to take a picture!!! LOLOL. I ended up with 7 - 8oz jars of yummy tasting sugar free (used stevia) blackberry jam and now feel justifiably confident in using my veggie/fruit strainer. You know, I love purple but this was a bit much!!!


Oh, no, what a mess! I'm having visions of Lucy stomping grapes???? I bet that gadget would work well for doing applesauce & tomatoes


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just started watching Doc Martin, oh lordy, I think this is going to be a good series to watch. lol


It's great! I love Martin Clunes in this.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Maybe they are in sync with poor Gwen, with explosive bangs. Oh boy what a disaster in the kitchen.
> Reminds me of the day we moved into this house brand new. I accidentally dropped a jar of blackberry rumtopf on the oatmeal shade carpet, and boy what mess that made. Luckily We had a wet and dry carpet machine which fixed it immediately.
> Gwen are you singing Purple Rain, by Prince??


Did you want to cry? Amazing you got the stains out of your new rug.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sassafras, give that sweet baby a happy birthday love and scratch her belly for me.
> 
> Want to give everyone a chuckle at my expense. I've made peach preserves, apple butter, mint jelly in the past so felt pretty confident making the blackberry jam even though I'd never used a fruit/veggie strainer. I mean, how difficult can it be right? I washed the new gadget and got it attached to my kitchenaid; no problem. Washed and sorted through the blackberries. Started feeding the berries through the strainer;
> never seen one operate before and juice and fine pulp draining out the one end and a "log like" deposit coming out the other so had two bowls catching everything. Trying to get as much as possible from the berries I decided to feed the "log like" deposit through again thinking that it had lots of pulp still in it. All of a sudden there was a LOUD popping and most of the attachment when flying across the kitchen and showered EVERYTHING (me, floor, countertop, mixer) in purple all the while still spewing out blackberries! Let me just say...I felt like I was in my own version of a Lucille Ball episode! Needless to say, the "log like" extrusions were pure seeds and I had clogged up the device! I got everything cleaned up and learned a very valuable lesson; just glad no one was here to take a picture!!! LOLOL. I ended up with 7 - 8oz jars of yummy tasting sugar free (used stevia) blackberry jam and now feel justifiably confident in using my veggie/fruit strainer. You know, I love purple but this was a bit much!!!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday(s) to Mishka, Maya & Mario!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I sent Heidi a text asking permission to give it out. If I get it, I will send you a pm


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I heard from Heidi. Anyone who wishes to send a card to Sam, send me a pm. I will get the address to you as soon as I can. It will be late this evening or tomorrow tho. He is a bit better and in physical therapy.


That's better news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One other good one is Call the Midwife.


I've seen a few of those episodes. They are good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes ma'am.....LOL....I'm a pretty stubborn patient, I know. Only did 6 pints of Dilly Carrots today and didn't lift the canner at all since it was a water bath and not the pressure cooker.
> 
> Speaking of canning I'm ticked at amazon right now. My food strainer that was guaranteed to be delivered today by 8 p.m. has not arrived even though I got a message that it was out for delivery. Grrrrrrr. It better be one of the first deliveries in the morning or I will get testy for sure.


You are a bear for punishment. Are you ever going to stop canning?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam update*....Heidi said she will send me the address at the nursing facility and when I get it I will share it to any that want to send cards;
> she thinks it will brighten Sam up. ALSO....he has gained 6 lbs since being there and is doing a bit better. Keep those prayers going folks. *Edit* Saw Tami had also gotten permission from Heidi to share Sam's address so rather than cause confusion just let Tami know....have decided Tami & I must be long lost sisters! LOL


So glad to hear that Sam is putting on some weight. I think he needs to eat strawberry shortcake, pecan pie, butter tarts and all that other good stuff. :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The tea sounds wonderful.
> 
> Do you need new batteries in them?


No, I changed the batteries but it didn't make any difference. I think my neighbour will have to reprogram her opener or we will forever be opening/closing each other's doors. :sm16:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wish I could find such a deal on some beef. I'm sure going to keep my eyes out for some good meat deals that's for sure.


Bonnie7591 said:


> You are really a woman in a mission these days????
> 
> I did 2 canners full of beans this morning & now have a canner full of beef on. They had whole eye of the round in fir $3/pound so that's what I cut up to can, it's so handy to have it ready. I have enough to do a second canner full.
> I was going to pick some more rasberries for DS but got company for a while- the Bags if Love lady stopped in so I sent home 2 boxes of stuff with her. GD had a great time at the library


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that's too funny!!! David was enjoying my reading of your adventures with the remote. lolol


It is rather funny, isn't it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can not tell a lie...I did say a few bad words initially but then had to start laughing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good one Fan! re singing purple rain!!!


Fan said:


> Maybe they are in sync with poor Gwen, with explosive bangs. Oh boy what a disaster in the kitchen.
> Reminds me of the day we moved into this house brand new. I accidentally dropped a jar of blackberry rumtopf on the oatmeal shade carpet, and boy what mess that made. Luckily We had a wet and dry carpet machine which fixed it immediately.
> Gwen are you singing Purple Rain, by Prince??


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm12: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Scarily dry here. Just had a thunderstorm with fire on the mountain immediately above McDonald's where we had eaten just moments before. Believe it was a lightening strike with fierce wind quickly filling the whole valley with smoke. Smoke much better now so think the FD quickly got it under control. There is nothing but dry grass and weeds behind most of the homes higher up on the mountains. Time to pray fervently for real rain for sure. No rain, just lots of thunder and dark clouds with this thunderstorm.
> So glad Sam has gained a bit of weight. Hope that continues so he can get back much of that which he has lost.


Not good news for your area to have lightening strikes. Doesn't take much to start wildfires. Sure hope that it doesn't happen to you. Praying for lots of rain for you. I think we may be in for it soon and wish I could send it your way -- we don't need it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished my green socks and started another pair.
> The green are already at the shop for sale.


What a lovely pair of socks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am planning on doing some apples in a few more weeks. And you thought of the same Lucy episode I did...stomping the grapes...LOL.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, what a mess! I'm having visions of Lucy stomping grapes???? I bet that gadget would work well for doing applesauce & tomatoes


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you want to cry? Amazing you got the stains out of your new rug.


No I didn't because we had the carpet machine, but the builder was panicking thinking he might have to replace the carpet.
We had a Vax brand machine and it did a super job of cleaning up the mess.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....probably not for awhile yet. I really get a lot of enjoyment and satisfaction doing it. I don't think of it as punishment at all.
Just weird me I guess.


budasha said:


> You are a bear for punishment. Are you ever going to stop canning?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There has been some work done on the ramp today- not quite sure what yet, but they say they will be back tomorrow.
> Had my toe and fingernails trimmed, which is all for the good.
> If you could only see how little my house is, Gwen!!!!!!


I'm surprised that they aren't working a little faster on your ramp knowing what a mobility problem you have. Nice that you have had your nails done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm really tired now that I've sat down so think I'll go watch a movie and head to bed early. I have yet another knitting group invite to go to tomorrow (many of the same folks) from 1-3 so will finish up the soup canning in the morning and pick back up Saturday. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, I'm glad the mystery of the garage door is solved. Looks like you had a great lunch at that place, pretty fancy.
> 
> Fan, that pickle recipe you shared, have you ever used green beans in it? I've done dilled beans & they are good so thought I might try a few in that as I have lots.
> 
> ...


I am amazed that your fruit and vegetables are ripening. I'm still waiting for my tomatoes to ripen. There's nothing like a fresh toasted tomato sandwich. I had one yesterday but even though they are local tomatoes, they don't taste anything like field tomatoes. Most of them here are grown in greenhouses and there is no taste to them. My mom used to keep the seeds from one year to the next and then sprout the seedlings for planting. Her tomatoes were soooo good.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sassafras, give that sweet baby a happy birthday love and scratch her belly for me.
> 
> Want to give everyone a chuckle at my expense. I've made peach preserves, apple butter, mint jelly in the past so felt pretty confident making the blackberry jam even though I'd never used a fruit/veggie strainer. I mean, how difficult can it be right? I washed the new gadget and got it attached to my KitchenAid; no problem. Washed and sorted through the blackberries. Started feeding the berries through the strainer;
> never seen one operate before and juice and fine pulp draining out the one end and a "log like" deposit coming out the other so had two bowls catching everything. Trying to get as much as possible from the berries I decided to feed the "log like" deposit through again thinking that it had lots of pulp still in it. All of a sudden there was a LOUD popping and most of the attachment when flying across the kitchen and showered EVERYTHING (me, floor, countertop, mixer) in purple all the while still spewing out blackberries! Let me just say...I felt like I was in my own version of a Lucille Ball episode! Needless to say, the "log like" extrusions were pure seeds and I had clogged up the device! I got everything cleaned up and learned a very valuable lesson; just glad no one was here to take a picture!!! LOLOL. I ended up with 7 - 8oz jars of yummy tasting sugar-free (used stevia) blackberry jam and now feel justifiably confident in using my veggie/fruit strainer. You know, I love purple but this was a bit much!!!


Oh, Gwen, I am laughing my head off and yes thank goodness purple is a favorite color for you. Honestly, I wish I had've been a fly on the wall. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> All the ones I don't like! :sm09:


That's why we need a large box, so we can have variety, and pick the ones we each like best! Viva la difference!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's great! Hope they can finish it very soon. Trimmed nails is good, too! I need to do mine before I start breaking my fingernails. The nail past my finger is as long as the nail bed on my fingers! When I was a teenager, that was normal for me, and I could do most anything without them breaking, including helping to work on cars and weave baskets. Now I will need to cut them before next week, as I am teaching a basket class, and I know I will snap at least one when I pack the weavers down, without thinking to grab the tool I have for that purpose! God did make fingernails before my packing tool!


I remember my nails being that long when I was working and everyone wondered how I could manage to type. You do get the hang of it after a while but I don't think I could do it now. I have trouble putting a necklace on now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you, adorable card.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> An oldie, worded slightly differently, thanks mjs!
> 
> On the first day, he sadly packed his belongings into boxes, crates and suitcases.
> 
> ...


I've read this before but I still think it's funny. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love the smell of bread baking


Me too. I wonder why I haven't taken my bread machine out :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got it this morning via USPS. Of course now I'm in the middle of making some Winter Ginger & Carrot Soup that I'll can. Just taking a short break since it has to simmer _forever_ and then will start on the blackberry jam.


Ginger and carrot soup sounds so good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Dark chocolate from pure cocoa, has some very good components. Sugar unfortunately added is the problem with chocolate, but boy it tastes deilicious.
> Stu asked me to buy him some chocolate yesterday, so I got him some mini peanut slabs, and they're so yummy I stole some off him when he opened the package.


Mmmmmm!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was so happy when we moved here and there was a gas range, I had been stuck with electric since I left home, as a kid we had propane. For me, gas is safer, I never set anything down on a hot burner that shouldn't be there when it's gas, but if I have electric, I am always terrified that I will set something afire by setting something on a got burner that didn't get turned off, I've obviously done it a time or two. :sm12:
> And I have NOT been able to break David or Marla of the habit of setting grocery bags on the stove, so if a burner were hot, good grief.


I agree with you...gas is the way to go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm surprised that they aren't working a little faster on your ramp knowing what a mobility problem you have. Nice that you have had your nails done.


They have made a lot of progress today, though. The decking is mostly down- hence the pneumatic hammers, or what ever they are correctly called.
My nails were not so much 'done' as just trimmed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sassafras, give that sweet baby a happy birthday love and scratch her belly for me.
> 
> Want to give everyone a chuckle at my expense. I've made peach preserves, apple butter, mint jelly in the past so felt pretty confident making the blackberry jam even though I'd never used a fruit/veggie strainer. I mean, how difficult can it be right? I washed the new gadget and got it attached to my kitchenaid; no problem. Washed and sorted through the blackberries. Started feeding the berries through the strainer;
> never seen one operate before and juice and fine pulp draining out the one end and a "log like" deposit coming out the other so had two bowls catching everything. Trying to get as much as possible from the berries I decided to feed the "log like" deposit through again thinking that it had lots of pulp still in it. All of a sudden there was a LOUD popping and most of the attachment when flying across the kitchen and showered EVERYTHING (me, floor, countertop, mixer) in purple all the while still spewing out blackberries! Let me just say...I felt like I was in my own version of a Lucille Ball episode! Needless to say, the "log like" extrusions were pure seeds and I had clogged up the device! I got everything cleaned up and learned a very valuable lesson; just glad no one was here to take a picture!!! LOLOL. I ended up with 7 - 8oz jars of yummy tasting sugar free (used stevia) blackberry jam and now feel justifiably confident in using my veggie/fruit strainer. You know, I love purple but this was a bit much!!!


Too funny....but I guess it wasn't at the time.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Seems a few of you have had some funny things happen lately and they've truly made me laugh. Well, I would like to add to the fun.
Ordered online some glasses for driving at night time or great for when it's raining or snowing. They arrived yesterday and I was thrilled till I opened the package and saw the size, lol! These must be X-Large and I ordered Small. Sent an email off last night to the seller, the poor man phoned this morning and he will be sending the size small out to me today. He's thinking there must've been a mix-up and is now expecting another call from another customer who received the size Small.
I took a couple of photo's and sent them to him as I thought they looked hilarious on me. I will attach in a minute.
Hope this gives you all a laugh too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....probably not for awhile yet. I really get a lot of enjoyment and satisfaction doing it. I don't think of it as punishment at all.
> Just weird me I guess.


No, you're not. I can remember doing the same and my DH thought I was weird for doing all that work...but he did enjoy the fruits of my labour during the winter. He loved yellow beans and they are not usually available in the winter here so I used to freeze a lot of those. I used to grow my own.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have made a lot of progress today, though. The decking is mostly down- hence the pneumatic hammers, or what ever they are correctly called.
> My nails were not so much 'done' as just trimmed.


I hope they work a little faster for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems a few of you have had some funny things happen lately and they've truly made me laugh. Well, I would like to add to the fun.
> Ordered online some glasses for driving at night time or great for when it's raining or snowing. They arrived yesterday and I was thrilled till I opened the package and saw the size, lol! These must be X-Large and I ordered Small. Sent an email off last night to the seller, the poor man phoned this morning and he will be sending the size small out to me today. He's thinking there must've been a mix-up and is now expecting another call from another customer who received the size Small.
> I took a couple of photo's and sent them to him as I thought they looked hilarious on me. I will attach in a minute.
> Hope this gives you all a laugh too.


That is funny!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so I'm going to pour myself a glass of wine and relax. Back tomorrow.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I'm caught up so I'm going to pour myself a glass of wine and relax. Back tomorrow.


Cheers enjoy, I have to buy some tomorrow but I've had a nice glass of red wine earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I did chuckle at the adventures of the jam and the glasses! 

I miss canning, as much work as it is. It's so rewarding!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope they work a little faster for you.


They are at the point of the last 10%.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are at the point of the last 10%.


Woo Hoo! Julie, hope you will attach a few photo's when they are finished.
Sorry to be reading that you've still been having a few problems, hopefully, things will improve in the next couple of weeks which I'm sure they will do.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Kiwifrau, those are wonderfully giant glasses. I love the laugh. I am wondering what the other person thought when he got the smalls.
Julie, so hoping tomorrow will bring your ramp to a finish and you will, at long last, be able to go out and walk around a bit. I am sure just getting out will help with the leg edema. It is, after all, the muscles which push on the veins and help the blood not pool in our extremities.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen or Tami, I would love to have Sam's nursing home address. Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> No, I changed the batteries but it didn't make any difference. I think my neighbour will have to reprogram her opener or we will forever be opening/closing each other's doors. :sm16:


Trade remotes?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh, Gwen, I am laughing my head off and yes thank goodness purple is a favorite color for you. Honestly, I wish I had've been a fly on the wall. :sm09: :sm09:


Me, too. Good thing we're laughing with you. I was hoping you were going to say you at least got your hair colored purple as a result!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, you remind me so much of me. I make up my own Lucy episodes right here at home too. Glad you could laugh when all was said and done but what a mess. 

Ok, diet appointment today then hair appointment and now company is arriving. Think I mentioned???that I have company arriving today from France. House isn't done and I'm tired so I think for the first time they will take me as I am and same with the house. Well, I took care of me today but then couldn't finish the house. Too tired. Main things are done though and DH helped get the beds all made since the last group filled up all 4 bedrooms. I'm sure all will be fine since he is a man and a musician and he and Bill will be working on music tomorrow, which should give me time to get a few more things done that I need to do. The good thing about having company is that I get things done that I have been wanting to do. I admit though that I am looking forward to some down time. I don't think I've had a weekend at home to rest in quite a while. I wonder if Jean Louis has seen Niagara Falls or any of the Finger Lakes. He has stayed with us before when he was younger but he and Bill just worked on music the whole time. Perhaps we will take him to see something since he will be here so long after the recording is done.

That's about all the news I have. No complaints really other than wanting to rest. Big Hugs to all. Here's to Gwennie's new theme song...Purple Rain. Good one Fan, I liked that and quite appropriate.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's why we need a large box, so we can have variety, and pick the ones we each like best! Viva la difference!


I haven't met many chocolates I don't like so I'll be last in line and be very happy with what's left.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems a few of you have had some funny things happen lately and they've truly made me laugh. Well, I would like to add to the fun.
> Ordered online some glasses for driving at night time or great for when it's raining or snowing. They arrived yesterday and I was thrilled till I opened the package and saw the size, lol! These must be X-Large and I ordered Small. Sent an email off last night to the seller, the poor man phoned this morning and he will be sending the size small out to me today. He's thinking there must've been a mix-up and is now expecting another call from another customer who received the size Small.
> I took a couple of photo's and sent them to him as I thought they looked hilarious on me. I will attach in a minute.
> Hope this gives you all a laugh too.


Could be bug lady! Glad he's sending the new ones.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. Good thing we're laughing with you. I was hoping you were going to say you at least got your hair colored purple as a result!


Oh no, I'm too chicken for purple hair even though I would truly love to, lol!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I am amazed that your fruit and vegetables are ripening. I'm still waiting for my tomatoes to ripen. There's nothing like a fresh toasted tomato sandwich. I had one yesterday but even though they are local tomatoes, they don't taste anything like field tomatoes. Most of them here are grown in greenhouses and there is no taste to them. My mom used to keep the seeds from one year to the next and then sprout the seedlings for planting. Her tomatoes were soooo good.


I often save tomato seeds & always start plants. This year things didn't do well, the plant that has ripe tomatoes is one I bought. Except for cherry tomatoes, I rarely buy any during the year as they are like cardboard 
It's been a funny year, we didn't have hardly any heat in May & June so I thought things would be late but except the tomatoes & melons things are about the same time as always


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems a few of you have had some funny things happen lately and they've truly made me laugh. Well, I would like to add to the fun.
> Ordered online some glasses for driving at night time or great for when it's raining or snowing. They arrived yesterday and I was thrilled till I opened the package and saw the size, lol! These must be X-Large and I ordered Small. Sent an email off last night to the seller, the poor man phoned this morning and he will be sending the size small out to me today. He's thinking there must've been a mix-up and is now expecting another call from another customer who received the size Small.
> I took a couple of photo's and sent them to him as I thought they looked hilarious on me. I will attach in a minute.
> Hope this gives you all a laugh too.


????????just a bit big


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Could be bug lady! Glad he's sending the new ones.


????????I was thinking cartoon character


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got the last canner full of meat on & still have a nice roast leftover to cook on the weekend. I should be out picking berries but I'm just pooped, DS is coming to pick some o I think I will leave him to it. The Gks are playing quietly???? & im thinking a nap would be good????????


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> What an exhausting week it must be for Tim. Not just the long hours but the hard work he will be put to while there. Still a few more weeks as well aren't there?


Yes, Margaret, at least 3 more weeks, if not 4 or 5 more. Unfortunately, these weeks are holding up the progress on the work needed at the new building, so that we won't be able to move into it until several important bits of construction on the second floor as well as floor work and restrooms for the public and a large pantry for my new kitchen and floor coverings and counters in the kitchen.

Ohio Joy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> I agree with you...gas is the way to go.


I have always wanted a gas range and always had electric????But now, during the the summer when our chef is gone, I have the use of our massive Vulcan commercial range; I love it!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. I sent you 2 pm's and Gwen 1 asking for Sam's address. I mention it because I've written pm's to Daralene and they go into the ether.


I have been gone most of the day, and peeking in on my phone. I see I have 5 Pam's but am waiting until I get home to look at and answer them. If I don't have one from you I will send it anyway. Battery is almost dead

I just checked my messages. I do not have one from you. Go into your settings on KP and see if you have checked to receive PM's.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, what a mess! I'm having visions of Lucy stomping grapes???? I bet that gadget would work well for doing applesauce & tomatoes


???? Maybe I need one of those!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have made a lot of progress today, though. The decking is mostly down- hence the pneumatic hammers, or what ever they are correctly called.
> My nails were not so much 'done' as just trimmed.


They were probably using air powered nail guns.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems a few of you have had some funny things happen lately and they've truly made me laugh. Well, I would like to add to the fun.
> Ordered online some glasses for driving at night time or great for when it's raining or snowing. They arrived yesterday and I was thrilled till I opened the package and saw the size, lol! These must be X-Large and I ordered Small. Sent an email off last night to the seller, the poor man phoned this morning and he will be sending the size small out to me today. He's thinking there must've been a mix-up and is now expecting another call from another customer who received the size Small.
> I took a couple of photo's and sent them to him as I thought they looked hilarious on me. I will attach in a minute.
> Hope this gives you all a laugh too.


????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Woo Hoo! Julie, hope you will attach a few photo's when they are finished.
> Sorry to be reading that you've still been having a few problems, hopefully, things will improve in the next couple of weeks which I'm sure they will do.


No such luck- they have left and it's only 2 pm., The ramp is unscaleable for poor Ringo, so he will have to toilet in front for a while. It looks like they've run out of timber. 
The problems are pretty major, Lynette, but I see the Specialist again Thursday of next week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Kiwifrau, those are wonderfully giant glasses. I love the laugh. I am wondering what the other person thought when he got the smalls.
> Julie, so hoping tomorrow will bring your ramp to a finish and you will, at long last, be able to go out and walk around a bit. I am sure just getting out will help with the leg edema. It is, after all, the muscles which push on the veins and help the blood not pool in our extremities.


I doubt it Joyce, they've never yet come on a Saturday, and while they've done quite a lot, there's no handrail yet, no path, and no gate out. grrrrr.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, you remind me so much of me. I make up my own Lucy episodes right here at home too. Glad you could laugh when all was said and done but what a mess.
> 
> Ok, diet appointment today then hair appointment and now company is arriving. Think I mentioned???that I have company arriving today from France. House isn't done and I'm tired so I think for the first time they will take me as I am and same with the house. Well, I took care of me today but then couldn't finish the house. Too tired. Main things are done though and DH helped get the beds all made since the last group filled up all 4 bedrooms. I'm sure all will be fine since he is a man and a musician and he and Bill will be working on music tomorrow, which should give me time to get a few more things done that I need to do. The good thing about having company is that I get things done that I have been wanting to do. I admit though that I am looking forward to some down time. I don't think I've had a weekend at home to rest in quite a while. I wonder if Jean Louis has seen Niagara Falls or any of the Finger Lakes. He has stayed with us before when he was younger but he and Bill just worked on music the whole time. Perhaps we will take him to see something since he will be here so long after the recording is done.
> 
> That's about all the news I have. No complaints really other than wanting to rest. Big Hugs to all. Here's to Gwennie's new theme song...Purple Rain. Good one Fan, I liked that and quite appropriate.


Hoping all goes to plan, and maybe you can take Jean Louis sight seeing.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Only on pg 50, but want to let you all know that I saw Sam today. I got a load that delivered near Toledo so am taking a few days off. Made Lila a grooming appt in Defiance so dropped her off and went over to Sam. He is looking very frail but is in good spirits. Even said he gained 4 lbs. He doesn't have a laptop so thought I would try to get over there again with my tablet so he could at least read the summaries and maybe post something. 

Had my MasterCard compromised this week. $204.00 at a Walmart in Missouri. $4 merchandise, $200 gift card. Don't know how they got my number and I don't think it was used with a PIN. Gift cards can only be bought with debit or cash. Bank has reimbursed me and I hope Walmart cancelled the gift card. Darn people who think it's okay to steal. 

Back to reading. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They were probably using air powered nail guns.


 :sm24: Just wish they had had enough timber to go anther foot or two- it is still impossible as it is. No hand rail.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Only on pg 50, but want to let you all know that I saw Sam today. I got a load that delivered near Toledo so am taking a few days off. Made Lila a grooming appt in Defiance so dropped her off and went over to Sam. He is looking very frail but is in good spirits. Even said he gained 4 lbs. He doesn't have a laptop so thought I would try to get over there again with my tablet so he could at least read the summaries and maybe post something.
> 
> ...


Glad to have news of Sam-
sorry about your card.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Julie, I cannot understand that someone isn't kicking someone's ass for being so slow in building your ramp, sorry for my language but honestly can't these people see how desperately you need this ramp. Are they being paid by the hour or by the job? Totally ridiculous and I can't understand why your landlord isn't chasing after them to get finished. They wouldn't last a week in construction here in Canada. No excuses, my goodness here in Canada they work in ALL temperatures, rain or snow, heat or cold. Yes they are dressed accordingly, but to leave work at 2pm, goodness the day is still young. 
I would be the b..ch or witch of my neighbourhood as I would be complaining big time.

OK I know we Kiwis are very placid nice easy going people, but man I would be screaming at someone by now..

Sorry, but to me it seems they are taking advantage of a elderly female senior.

Hopefully they will be finished for you tomorrow. You should be taking photos of their daily progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Julie, I cannot understand that someone isn't kicking someone's ass for being so slow in building your ramp, sorry for my language but honestly can't these people see how desperately you need this ramp. Are they being paid by the hour or by the job? Totally ridiculous and I can't understand why your landlord isn't chasing after them to get finished. They wouldn't last a week in construction here in Canada. No excuses, my goodness here in Canada they work in ALL temperatures, rain or snow, heat or cold. Yes they are dressed accordingly, but to leave work at 2pm, goodness the day is still young.
> I would be the b..ch or witch of my neighbourhood as I would be complaining big time.
> 
> OK I know we Kiwis are very placid nice easy going people, but man I would be screaming at someone by now..
> ...


I am hopeless at confrontation, Lynnette.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I receive pm's and most times people get them. But more than once they haven't. Strange. Will check settings and thank you.
Daralene, you are such a gracious hostess. I'm afraid I need my quiet time or I get cranky. Hope you get a nice long quit time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, sorry your card was compromised. Glad you didn't have to pay.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen or Tami, I would love to have Sam's nursing home address. Thank you.


Message sent.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the last canner full of meat on & still have a nice roast leftover to cook on the weekend. I should be out picking berries but I'm just pooped, DS is coming to pick some o I think I will leave him to it. The Gks are playing quietly???? & im thinking a nap would be good????????


You accomplished a lot! Way more than I did. Glad GD had a good time at the library. You earned a nap!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. I sent you 2 pm's and Gwen 1 asking for Sam's address. I mention it because I've written pm's to Daralene and they go into the ether.


Joy, I have just sent you a PM with Sam's address.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh no, I'm too chicken for purple hair even though I would truly love to, lol!


You could always do one of the temporary colors to try the purple!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Only on pg 50, but want to let you all know that I saw Sam today. I got a load that delivered near Toledo so am taking a few days off. Made Lila a grooming appt in Defiance so dropped her off and went over to Sam. He is looking very frail but is in good spirits. Even said he gained 4 lbs. He doesn't have a laptop so thought I would try to get over there again with my tablet so he could at least read the summaries and maybe post something.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got a chance to see Sam. I am sure he would enjoy reading a bit, if you get the chance to take your tablet to him. We are sending him some cards, but he probably hasn't received mine yet, which started the avalanche! I sent Heidi a text a couple of days ago to get permission to pass on the address.

So sorry to hear your cc was compromised.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

It is headed for midnight, so I will say good night!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sassafras, give that sweet baby a happy birthday love and scratch her belly for me.
> 
> Want to give everyone a chuckle at my expense. I've made peach preserves, apple butter, mint jelly in the past so felt pretty confident making the blackberry jam even though I'd never used a fruit/veggie strainer. I mean, how difficult can it be right? I washed the new gadget and got it attached to my kitchenaid; no problem. Washed and sorted through the blackberries. Started feeding the berries through the strainer;
> never seen one operate before and juice and fine pulp draining out the one end and a "log like" deposit coming out the other so had two bowls catching everything. Trying to get as much as possible from the berries I decided to feed the "log like" deposit through again thinking that it had lots of pulp still in it. All of a sudden there was a LOUD popping and most of the attachment when flying across the kitchen and showered EVERYTHING (me, floor, countertop, mixer) in purple all the while still spewing out blackberries! Let me just say...I felt like I was in my own version of a Lucille Ball episode! Needless to say, the "log like" extrusions were pure seeds and I had clogged up the device! I got everything cleaned up and learned a very valuable lesson; just glad no one was here to take a picture!!! LOLOL. I ended up with 7 - 8oz jars of yummy tasting sugar free (used stevia) blackberry jam and now feel justifiably confident in using my veggie/fruit strainer. You know, I love purple but this was a bit much!!!


LOL!!! Well at least it didn't break, so that's a plus. lol But I'm sure dogs ran every direction and startled the crap out of you. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh Gwen, did you say any bad words? This is truly a story of all's well that ends well.
> 
> Just for the record, I'm a member of the Dark chocolate party. I especially like the ones filled with maple cream. However, I try to have dark chocolate covered almonds--they are both supposed to be good for the heart.


I love dark chocolate w/hazelnut.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & I don't want gas, I used to babysit as a teenager for friends who had a gas stove, I was forever singeing (sp?) my hair & eyelashes when it poofed????I still hate gas


LOL!! I can honestly say that I've never singed myself. lol I have splattered myself with grease more times than I can count and grabbed hot handles, but never singed me.

P.S. Having said that, you know what will happen tomorrow when I go to cook. :sm16:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love dark chocolate w/hazelnut.


Mmmmm and chocolate covered almonds! I always serve them for our work party at Christmas and my cousin,
who works for us, and I always fight over them. He's a vegetarian so nuts are a must have part of the menu. 
Our tea party cyber chocolate box is getting really delicious with everyone's different tastes mmm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's great! I love Martin Clunes in this.


Yes, he's so good at keeping a straight face. And he really mucked up in the first episode with the estrogen cream incident. LOL! And gotta love the dog, I wonder where they found that poor thing. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday(s) to Mishka, Maya & Mario!


All M's too. 
:sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> It is rather funny, isn't it!


LOL!! Yes, I can see you all on the street just trying to get into your own garages and everyone else doors opening and closing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a lovely pair of socks.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am planning on doing some apples in a few more weeks. And you thought of the same Lucy episode I did...stomping the grapes...LOL.


 :sm23: My first thought was Lucy trying to keep up with the chocolates and then shoving them down her shirt, of course that may have been because we've been talking chocolate for quite a while too. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems a few of you have had some funny things happen lately and they've truly made me laugh. Well, I would like to add to the fun.
> Ordered online some glasses for driving at night time or great for when it's raining or snowing. They arrived yesterday and I was thrilled till I opened the package and saw the size, lol! These must be X-Large and I ordered Small. Sent an email off last night to the seller, the poor man phoned this morning and he will be sending the size small out to me today. He's thinking there must've been a mix-up and is now expecting another call from another customer who received the size Small.
> I took a couple of photo's and sent them to him as I thought they looked hilarious on me. I will attach in a minute.
> Hope this gives you all a laugh too.


 :sm06: Holy cow, if you dress in yellow and black with those on, you could be a bee for halloween. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are at the point of the last 10%.


That's great, hopefully on Monday they'll get it all finished.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Julie, I cannot understand that someone isn't kicking someone's ass for being so slow in building your ramp, sorry for my language but honestly can't these people see how desperately you need this ramp. Are they being paid by the hour or by the job? Totally ridiculous and I can't understand why your landlord isn't chasing after them to get finished. They wouldn't last a week in construction here in Canada. No excuses, my goodness here in Canada they work in ALL temperatures, rain or snow, heat or cold. Yes they are dressed accordingly, but to leave work at 2pm, goodness the day is still young.
> I would be the b..ch or witch of my neighbourhood as I would be complaining big time.
> 
> OK I know we Kiwis are very placid nice easy going people, but man I would be screaming at someone by now..
> ...


I agree, when' they know Julie is pretty much housebound they should be getting the darn thing done. I think ?Nasir needs to put his boot in their butt


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> I have always wanted a gas range and always had electric????But now, during the the summer when our chef is gone, I have the use of our massive Vulcan commercial range; I love it!!!!!


I would LOVE to cook on one of those just once. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, thanks for the news of Sam, glad he's in good spirits, please tell him we are thinking of him. I'm glad your credit card charges are being refunded, I'm so sick of dishonest people

Daralene, hope you enjoy your company


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Only on pg 50, but want to let you all know that I saw Sam today. I got a load that delivered near Toledo so am taking a few days off. Made Lila a grooming appt in Defiance so dropped her off and went over to Sam. He is looking very frail but is in good spirits. Even said he gained 4 lbs. He doesn't have a laptop so thought I would try to get over there again with my tablet so he could at least read the summaries and maybe post something.
> 
> ...


It's really strange that they were able to get your numbers and then use it to get a debit card. It's sad that people thing that taking what belongs to others is an alternative to good hard work.

Great that you got to see Sam and visit, hug him for all of us please,and have him give you a hug from me. It's great that you are able to be home for a weekend too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Mmmmm and chocolate covered almonds! I always serve them for our work party at Christmas and my cousin,
> who works for us, and I always fight over them. He's a vegetarian so nuts are a must have part of the menu.
> Our tea party cyber chocolate box is getting really delicious with everyone's different tastes mmm.


I got some Extra dark chocolate Lindt truffles at Walmart tonight.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, your coworker sounds like he was a kind, compassionate, interesting man. Im glad you got to hear his song. I found the 2 msgs I sent you so maybe you'll see them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got some Extra dark chocolate Lindt truffles at Walmart tonight.


Mmmmmmmm????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sassafras, give that sweet baby a happy birthday love and scratch her belly for me.
> 
> Want to give everyone a chuckle at my expense. I've made peach preserves, apple butter, mint jelly in the past so felt pretty confident making the blackberry jam even though I'd never used a fruit/veggie strainer. I mean, how difficult can it be right? I washed the new gadget and got it attached to my kitchenaid; no problem. Washed and sorted through the blackberries. Started feeding the berries through the strainer;
> never seen one operate before and juice and fine pulp draining out the one end and a "log like" deposit coming out the other so had two bowls catching everything. Trying to get as much as possible from the berries I decided to feed the "log like" deposit through again thinking that it had lots of pulp still in it. All of a sudden there was a LOUD popping and most of the attachment when flying across the kitchen and showered EVERYTHING (me, floor, countertop, mixer) in purple all the while still spewing out blackberries! Let me just say...I felt like I was in my own version of a Lucille Ball episode! Needless to say, the "log like" extrusions were pure seeds and I had clogged up the device! I got everything cleaned up and learned a very valuable lesson; just glad no one was here to take a picture!!! LOLOL. I ended up with 7 - 8oz jars of yummy tasting sugar free (used stevia) blackberry jam and now feel justifiably confident in using my veggie/fruit strainer. You know, I love purple but this was a bit much!!!


Made me laugh Gwen , l would have done the exact same thing , shame there was no picture ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great, hopefully on Monday they'll get it all finished.


Hopefully no rain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, when' they know Julie is pretty much housebound they should be getting the darn thing done. I think ?Nasir needs to put his boot in their butt


If only.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Only on pg 50, but want to let you all know that I saw Sam today. I got a load that delivered near Toledo so am taking a few days off. Made Lila a grooming appt in Defiance so dropped her off and went over to Sam. He is looking very frail but is in good spirits. Even said he gained 4 lbs. He doesn't have a laptop so thought I would try to get over there again with my tablet so he could at least read the summaries and maybe post something.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear about Sam Kathy . Good news that he's putting the weight on . 
Sorry to hear about your card


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> All M's too.
> :sm04:


That's weird ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I can usually eat most of them. For example while I don't like dark chocolate it goes very well with mint so the mint ones in Cadbury's Roses are fine. Don't like the nuts that much if I really must I can eat them :sm02:
> But the Celebrations now those I can eat them all, of course I prefer some to others but don't think there are any I won't eat. Though they might have the Snickers which I don't really like- but once again if I must I will.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I don't like dark chocolate either but I do like a peppermint Fry s bar which is covered in dark chocolate


My mum used to love those. They are pretty hard to get here now. Not many shops have them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh well, I'd do well with you lot, what you don't like, are all my favourites!


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I was so happy when we moved here and there was a gas range, I had been stuck with electric since I left home, as a kid we had propane. For me, gas is safer, I never set anything down on a hot burner that shouldn't be there when it's gas, but if I have electric, I am always terrified that I will set something afire by setting something on a got burner that didn't get turned off, I've obviously done it a time or two. :sm12:
> And I have NOT been able to break David or Marla of the habit of setting grocery bags on the stove, so if a burner were hot, good grief.


 :sm06: Oh no, that is not a good habit at all. Setting the groceries on fire is just not a good thing. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sassafras, give that sweet baby a happy birthday love and scratch her belly for me.
> 
> Want to give everyone a chuckle at my expense. I've made peach preserves, apple butter, mint jelly in the past so felt pretty confident making the blackberry jam even though I'd never used a fruit/veggie strainer. I mean, how difficult can it be right? I washed the new gadget and got it attached to my kitchenaid; no problem. Washed and sorted through the blackberries. Started feeding the berries through the strainer;
> never seen one operate before and juice and fine pulp draining out the one end and a "log like" deposit coming out the other so had two bowls catching everything. Trying to get as much as possible from the berries I decided to feed the "log like" deposit through again thinking that it had lots of pulp still in it. All of a sudden there was a LOUD popping and most of the attachment when flying across the kitchen and showered EVERYTHING (me, floor, countertop, mixer) in purple all the while still spewing out blackberries! Let me just say...I felt like I was in my own version of a Lucille Ball episode! Needless to say, the "log like" extrusions were pure seeds and I had clogged up the device! I got everything cleaned up and learned a very valuable lesson; just glad no one was here to take a picture!!! LOLOL. I ended up with 7 - 8oz jars of yummy tasting sugar free (used stevia) blackberry jam and now feel justifiably confident in using my veggie/fruit strainer. You know, I love purple but this was a bit much!!!


Oh my goodness! LOL. But what a mess. Mind you it would have been good for us to see a picture...LOL. So glad you ended up with yummy jam in the end. P.S. ....I love Lucy! 
:sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> Oh Gwen, did you say any bad words? This is truly a story of all's well that ends well.
> 
> Just for the record, I'm a member of the Dark chocolate party. I especially like the ones filled with maple cream. However, I try to have dark chocolate covered almonds--they are both supposed to be good for the heart.


Something else I have never seen over this side of the world....maple cream chocolate. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lots of explosive bangs- these men and their power tools!!!!!


I am glad they are there though....hope the job wont take too much longer for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad they are there though....hope the job wont take too much longer for you.


Oh my goodness me, so do I!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday(s) to Mishka, Maya & Mario!


And from me too. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems a few of you have had some funny things happen lately and they've truly made me laugh. Well, I would like to add to the fun.
> Ordered online some glasses for driving at night time or great for when it's raining or snowing. They arrived yesterday and I was thrilled till I opened the package and saw the size, lol! These must be X-Large and I ordered Small. Sent an email off last night to the seller, the poor man phoned this morning and he will be sending the size small out to me today. He's thinking there must've been a mix-up and is now expecting another call from another customer who received the size Small.
> I took a couple of photo's and sent them to him as I thought they looked hilarious on me. I will attach in a minute.
> Hope this gives you all a laugh too.


Good to see you but yes those glasses are just a tad on the big size. :sm11: :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Julie, I cannot understand that someone isn't kicking someone's ass for being so slow in building your ramp, sorry for my language but honestly can't these people see how desperately you need this ramp. Are they being paid by the hour or by the job? Totally ridiculous and I can't understand why your landlord isn't chasing after them to get finished. They wouldn't last a week in construction here in Canada. No excuses, my goodness here in Canada they work in ALL temperatures, rain or snow, heat or cold. Yes they are dressed accordingly, but to leave work at 2pm, goodness the day is still young.
> I would be the b..ch or witch of my neighbourhood as I would be complaining big time.
> 
> OK I know we Kiwis are very placid nice easy going people, but man I would be screaming at someone by now..
> ...


I agree with you but sadly it is pretty much the same here with some tradesmen. They certainly dont work outside if it is raining and they finish if the temperature gets to 35c. And I doubt very much if Julie's ramp men will be working on Saturday either. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree with you but sadly it is pretty much the same here with some tradesmen. They certainly dont work outside if it is raining and they finish if the temperature gets to 35c. And I doubt very much if Julie's ramp men will be working on Saturday either. :sm19:


I am afraid you are only too right!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: My first thought was Lucy trying to keep up with the chocolates and then shoving them down her shirt, of course that may have been because we've been talking chocolate for quite a while too. :sm12:


LOL :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid you are only too right!


Yep. Well hoping they get on with it properly on Monday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep. Well hoping they get on with it properly on Monday.


I sure do- but what's the betting it's raining!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A lot of people are surprised at how old she is , especially when she starts spinning in circles and running everywhere . She can still leap over the small 4ft gate without any hesitation


I had thought she was still young by her antics :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sassafras, give that sweet baby a happy birthday love and scratch her belly for me.
> 
> Want to give everyone a chuckle at my expense. I've made peach preserves, apple butter, mint jelly in the past so felt pretty confident making the blackberry jam even though I'd never used a fruit/veggie strainer. I mean, how difficult can it be right? I washed the new gadget and got it attached to my kitchenaid; no problem. Washed and sorted through the blackberries. Started feeding the berries through the strainer;
> never seen one operate before and juice and fine pulp draining out the one end and a "log like" deposit coming out the other so had two bowls catching everything. Trying to get as much as possible from the berries I decided to feed the "log like" deposit through again thinking that it had lots of pulp still in it. All of a sudden there was a LOUD popping and most of the attachment when flying across the kitchen and showered EVERYTHING (me, floor, countertop, mixer) in purple all the while still spewing out blackberries! Let me just say...I felt like I was in my own version of a Lucille Ball episode! Needless to say, the "log like" extrusions were pure seeds and I had clogged up the device! I got everything cleaned up and learned a very valuable lesson; just glad no one was here to take a picture!!! LOLOL. I ended up with 7 - 8oz jars of yummy tasting sugar free (used stevia) blackberry jam and now feel justifiably confident in using my veggie/fruit strainer. You know, I love purple but this was a bit much!!!


What a mess you gave yourself there! Did make me laugh.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

At our KP group yesterday one of the grandmothers told me about Lollipop, a playground/cafe nearby so I googled it while here and next page on KP there are ads for it. I knew about Jellybeans but they have been closed on Tuesdays when I have Elizabeth. Though they are changing hands and will be open a swell. So Tuesday I might try out Lollipop as I think one little girl will love it from what I have heard. They have a toddler section


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems a few of you have had some funny things happen lately and they've truly made me laugh. Well, I would like to add to the fun.
> Ordered online some glasses for driving at night time or great for when it's raining or snowing. They arrived yesterday and I was thrilled till I opened the package and saw the size, lol! These must be X-Large and I ordered Small. Sent an email off last night to the seller, the poor man phoned this morning and he will be sending the size small out to me today. He's thinking there must've been a mix-up and is now expecting another call from another customer who received the size Small.
> I took a couple of photo's and sent them to him as I thought they looked hilarious on me. I will attach in a minute.
> Hope this gives you all a laugh too.


You've turned into the "fly on the wall" that you wanted to be at Gwen's!! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems a few of you have had some funny things happen lately and they've truly made me laugh. Well, I would like to add to the fun.
> Ordered online some glasses for driving at night time or great for when it's raining or snowing. They arrived yesterday and I was thrilled till I opened the package and saw the size, lol! These must be X-Large and I ordered Small. Sent an email off last night to the seller, the poor man phoned this morning and he will be sending the size small out to me today. He's thinking there must've been a mix-up and is now expecting another call from another customer who received the size Small.
> I took a couple of photo's and sent them to him as I thought they looked hilarious on me. I will attach in a minute.
> Hope this gives you all a laugh too.


Just a little large :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yes, Margaret, at least 3 more weeks, if not 4 or 5 more. Unfortunately, these weeks are holding up the progress on the work needed at the new building, so that we won't be able to move into it until several important bits of construction on the second floor as well as floor work and restrooms for the public and a large pantry for my new kitchen and floor coverings and counters in the kitchen.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Can you stay in your current place until then?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree with you but sadly it is pretty much the same here with some tradesmen. They certainly dont work outside if it is raining and they finish if the temperature gets to 35c. And I doubt very much if Julie's ramp men will be working on Saturday either. :sm19:


When my son was working on a construction site in Australia in his gap year, they talked about Friday as being POETS day.....P*** Off Early Tomorrow's Saturday!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I had thought she was still young by her antics :sm02:


Our Golden Retriever still behaved like that at 13!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Mmmmm and chocolate covered almonds! I always serve them for our work party at Christmas and my cousin,
> who works for us, and I always fight over them. He's a vegetarian so nuts are a must have part of the menu.
> Our tea party cyber chocolate box is getting really delicious with everyone's different tastes mmm.


Not in a chocolate box but chocolate covered sultanas are delicious.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> My mum used to love those. They are pretty hard to get here now. Not many shops have them.


They are hard to come by here too . Only one shop I know that sells them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Something else I have never seen over this side of the world....maple cream chocolate. :sm03:


Never seen it here either


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> When my son was working on a construction site in Australia in his gap year, they talked about Friday as being POETS day.....P*** Off Early Tomorrow's Saturday!


Yes that is pretty much how lots of them are.... :sm17: As long as they work hard the whole rest of the week, I dont have a problem with that. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree with you but sadly it is pretty much the same here with some tradesmen. They certainly dont work outside if it is raining and they finish if the temperature gets to 35c. And I doubt very much if Julie's ramp men will be working on Saturday either. :sm19:


One of my neighbours has had workmen there all week and they have been arriving at 8am and not leaving till 5.30 . The only day they left early was Tuesday when we had that torrential rain , neighbour is quite pleased with the work she has had done so far . Here they call bad builders cowboy builders for some reason , never have figured out why


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Our Golden Retriever still behaved like that at 13!


I'm thinking mishka will still behave like that too at that age , no changing her now . She is getting more and more talkative as she gets older , no one can have a conversation without her giving her opinion. Think she has been with someone to much ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This is my latest little outfit finished , although I am knitting a hat to go with it


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> One of my neighbours has had workmen there all week and they have been arriving at 8am and not leaving till 5.30 . The only day they left early was Tuesday when we had that torrential rain , neighbour is quite pleased with the work she has had done so far . Here they call bad builders cowboy builders for some reason , never have figured out why


They are good workers. When I had my roof replaced a couple of years ago they were here by 7.30am and worked hard till 4.30 and only took couple of days and they cleaned up so well, not even a nail or scrap of anything left behind. And that is how it should be too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This is my latest little outfit finished , although I am knitting a hat to go with it


Very cute set Sonja. :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sassafras, give that sweet baby a happy birthday love and scratch her belly for me.
> 
> Want to give everyone a chuckle at my expense. I've made peach preserves, apple butter, mint jelly in the past so felt pretty confident making the blackberry jam even though I'd never used a fruit/veggie strainer. I mean, how difficult can it be right? I washed the new gadget and got it attached to my kitchenaid; no problem. Washed and sorted through the blackberries. Started feeding the berries through the strainer;
> never seen one operate before and juice and fine pulp draining out the one end and a "log like" deposit coming out the other so had two bowls catching everything. Trying to get as much as possible from the berries I decided to feed the "log like" deposit through again thinking that it had lots of pulp still in it. All of a sudden there was a LOUD popping and most of the attachment when flying across the kitchen and showered EVERYTHING (me, floor, countertop, mixer) in purple all the while still spewing out blackberries! Let me just say...I felt like I was in my own version of a Lucille Ball episode! Needless to say, the "log like" extrusions were pure seeds and I had clogged up the device! I got everything cleaned up and learned a very valuable lesson; just glad no one was here to take a picture!!! LOLOL. I ended up with 7 - 8oz jars of yummy tasting sugar free (used stevia) blackberry jam and now feel justifiably confident in using my veggie/fruit strainer. You know, I love purple but this was a bit much!!!


Oh dear! I felt for you having done similar things in the past but......
:sm09:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems a few of you have had some funny things happen lately and they've truly made me laugh. Well, I would like to add to the fun.
> Ordered online some glasses for driving at night time or great for when it's raining or snowing. They arrived yesterday and I was thrilled till I opened the package and saw the size, lol! These must be X-Large and I ordered Small. Sent an email off last night to the seller, the poor man phoned this morning and he will be sending the size small out to me today. He's thinking there must've been a mix-up and is now expecting another call from another customer who received the size Small.
> I took a couple of photo's and sent them to him as I thought they looked hilarious on me. I will attach in a minute.
> Hope this gives you all a laugh too.


I am glad you have managed a return.
:sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hopeless at confrontation, Lynnette.


You need a few of us around. I would give them my "listen to me young man" speech :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> This is my latest little outfit finished , although I am knitting a hat to go with it


So very very cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I finished making the soup this morning bright and early and am processing it now. I'm attaching the recipe, though this makes 6 quarts and gives canning directions, but perhaps some of you might want to try it. I tasted it and it was delicious; even DH like it.


budasha said:


> Ginger and carrot soup sounds so good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my! They are quite large! Could be used as an owl costume...LOL. Glad the gentleman is sending you the correct size.


kiwifrau said:


> Seems a few of you have had some funny things happen lately and they've truly made me laugh. Well, I would like to add to the fun.
> Ordered online some glasses for driving at night time or great for when it's raining or snowing. They arrived yesterday and I was thrilled till I opened the package and saw the size, lol! These must be X-Large and I ordered Small. Sent an email off last night to the seller, the poor man phoned this morning and he will be sending the size small out to me today. He's thinking there must've been a mix-up and is now expecting another call from another customer who received the size Small.
> I took a couple of photo's and sent them to him as I thought they looked hilarious on me. I will attach in a minute.
> Hope this gives you all a laugh too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Very cute set Sonja. :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> So very very cute.


Thank you Norma


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL! Now that would have been a plus if it had! I do so need to have it re-done but just holding off for a bit.


RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. Good thing we're laughing with you. I was hoping you were going to say you at least got your hair colored purple as a result!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here Rookie so mind if I join in at the end of the line? LOL


RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't met many chocolates I don't like so I'll be last in line and be very happy with what's left.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So good that you got to visit with Sam. Terrible that your card was compromised but good that the bank covered it for you. I agree,
I just don't grasp how some people can be so evil to steal what others have worked so hard for.


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Only on pg 50, but want to let you all know that I saw Sam today. I got a load that delivered near Toledo so am taking a few days off. Made Lila a grooming appt in Defiance so dropped her off and went over to Sam. He is looking very frail but is in good spirits. Even said he gained 4 lbs. He doesn't have a laptop so thought I would try to get over there again with my tablet so he could at least read the summaries and maybe post something.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought of that one too! I love the Lucy shows and from time to time will watch reruns.


Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: My first thought was Lucy trying to keep up with the chocolates and then shoving them down her shirt, of course that may have been because we've been talking chocolate for quite a while too. :sm12:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree!!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, when' they know Julie is pretty much housebound they should be getting the darn thing done. I think ?Nasir needs to put his boot in their butt


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Maple cream chocolates were my uncles absolute favorite.


sugarsugar said:


> Something else I have never seen over this side of the world....maple cream chocolate. :sm03:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another great baby set. I really like the way you are splitting the color scheme up. Cute as can be.


Swedenme said:


> This is my latest little outfit finished , although I am knitting a hat to go with it


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cute baby set. Some little one will look darling in that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And DH starts at a job as soon as it is daylight unless the owners have requested a later time. He and co-workers like to beat the heat but still will usually work from around 7 a.m until 5 or later depending on what they are doing. Per working in the rain...not a good idea with power tools so unless it is inside work no working in the rain. Very rare for the to do less than an 8 hour day unless materials have not been delivered which in that case it's not his fault. When he bids on a job he is very good at estimating how much materials are needed too so unless it is something that has to be custom ordered (like some doors, etc) that doesn't happen much. I honestly believe it is the non-professional workers cause folks to get such a negative opinion of carpenters and such. Again, DH is very good and it is his reputation for quality work and timeliness that keeps him going.



Swedenme said:


> One of my neighbours has had workmen there all week and they have been arriving at 8am and not leaving till 5.30 . The only day they left early was Tuesday when we had that torrential rain , neighbour is quite pleased with the work she has had done so far . Here they call bad builders cowboy builders for some reason , never have figured out why


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my latest little outfit finished , although I am knitting a hat to go with it


Gorgeous as usual!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Another great baby set. I really like the way you are splitting the color scheme up. Cute as can be.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Cute baby set. Some little one will look darling in that.


Thank you Joyce


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> And DH starts at a job as soon as it is daylight unless the owners have requested a later time. He and co-workers like to beat the heat but still will usually work from around 7 a.m until 5 or later depending on what they are doing. Per working in the rain...not a good idea with power tools so unless it is inside work no working in the rain. Very rare for the to do less than an 8 hour day unless materials have not been delivered which in that case it's not his fault. When he bids on a job he is very good at estimating how much materials are needed too so unless it is something that has to be custom ordered (like some doors, etc) that doesn't happen much. I honestly believe it is the non-professional workers cause folks to get such a negative opinion of carpenters and such. Again, DH is very good and it is his reputation for quality work and timeliness that keeps him going.


You are so right Gwen . Its a shame for the professional s like your husband who do such good work .


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

How's your weather today Sonja? We had 2 nice days and now it's raining again!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> How's your weather today Sonja? We had 2 nice days and now it's raining again!


Think Autumn and you will get the right idea . It set off lovely blue skies then turned grey and windy, its quite chilly out but no rain so far . Husband had the athletics on earlier on and it looked lovely down there pity they couldn't send it right up to us


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my latest little outfit finished , although I am knitting a hat to go with it


It sure is cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the set, Sonja.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my latest little outfit finished , although I am knitting a hat to go with it


Another darling set!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It sure is cute.


Thank you Margaret


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You need a few of us around. I would give them my "listen to me young man" speech :sm24:


It would be good to have the moral support!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> So very very cute.


I like it in the subdued colours!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Trade remotes?


They're both the same now because I reprogrammed hers in my garage. She'll have to redo hers in her garage.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, you remind me so much of me. I make up my own Lucy episodes right here at home too. Glad you could laugh when all was said and done but what a mess.
> 
> Ok, diet appointment today then hair appointment and now company is arriving. Think I mentioned???that I have company arriving today from France. House isn't done and I'm tired so I think for the first time they will take me as I am and same with the house. Well, I took care of me today but then couldn't finish the house. Too tired. Main things are done though and DH helped get the beds all made since the last group filled up all 4 bedrooms. I'm sure all will be fine since he is a man and a musician and he and Bill will be working on music tomorrow, which should give me time to get a few more things done that I need to do. The good thing about having company is that I get things done that I have been wanting to do. I admit though that I am looking forward to some down time. I don't think I've had a weekend at home to rest in quite a while. I wonder if Jean Louis has seen Niagara Falls or any of the Finger Lakes. He has stayed with us before when he was younger but he and Bill just worked on music the whole time. Perhaps we will take him to see something since he will be here so long after the recording is done.
> 
> That's about all the news I have. No complaints really other than wanting to rest. Big Hugs to all. Here's to Gwennie's new theme song...Purple Rain. Good one Fan, I liked that and quite appropriate.


It does sound like you never get any rest. Is Jean Louis coming alone?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I doubt it Joyce, they've never yet come on a Saturday, and while they've done quite a lot, there's no handrail yet, no path, and no gate out. grrrrr.


How frustrating for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Only on pg 50, but want to let you all know that I saw Sam today. I got a load that delivered near Toledo so am taking a few days off. Made Lila a grooming appt in Defiance so dropped her off and went over to Sam. He is looking very frail but is in good spirits. Even said he gained 4 lbs. He doesn't have a laptop so thought I would try to get over there again with my tablet so he could at least read the summaries and maybe post something.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update on Sam. I hope he continues to gain. Bad news about your Master Card. It's amazing how thieves work. I wonder how they can cancel a gift card.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm up to page 93 but am off to exercise. Back later. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm off to bed now- both becuase it is 1130 and my laptop is going to shut down any time now because of low battery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> How frustrating for you.


I came home about the 4th or 5th July, so it's been a bit more than a month, what should not have taken more than a week, allowing for a day or two for the concrete to set. Yes, it's frustrating.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Oh no, that is not a good habit at all. Setting the groceries on fire is just not a good thing. :sm06:


No it isn't and yes, in Texas, David melted a few things, you'd think he'd have learned. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking mishka will still behave like that too at that age , no changing her now . She is getting more and more talkative as she gets older , no one can have a conversation without her giving her opinion. Think she has been with someone to much ????


LOL!! Well as much as she's supposed to be your DS's dog, we know she's really yours. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my latest little outfit finished , although I am knitting a hat to go with it


Ohh, that's adorable!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the set, Sonja.


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Another darling set!


Thank you sorlenna


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh dear! I felt for you having done similar things in the past but......
> :sm09:


Me too. I once thought I would speed up jam making by putting 2 big pots on the stoveat once, what a disaster???? While adding certo to one pot the other boiled all over the stove & cupboard, must have took me 3 hrs to clean up the sticky mess. Needless to say, one pot at a time would have been faster.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too. I once thought I would speed up jam making by putting 2 big pots on the stoveat once, what a disaster???? While adding certo to one pot the other boiled all over the stove & cupboard, must have took me 3 hrs to clean up the sticky mess. Needless to say, one pot at a time would have been faster.


That is the sort of thing I have done. I learnt eventually :sm16:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And DH starts at a job as soon as it is daylight unless the owners have requested a later time. He and co-workers like to beat the heat but still will usually work from around 7 a.m until 5 or later depending on what they are doing. Per working in the rain...not a good idea with power tools so unless it is inside work no working in the rain. Very rare for the to do less than an 8 hour day unless materials have not been delivered which in that case it's not his fault. When he bids on a job he is very good at estimating how much materials are needed too so unless it is something that has to be custom ordered (like some doors, etc) that doesn't happen much. I honestly believe it is the non-professional workers cause folks to get such a negative opinion of carpenters and such. Again, DH is very good and it is his reputation for quality work and timeliness that keeps him going.


With a work ethic like that, no wonder he's always busy. People like that are hard to find.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think Autumn and you will get the right idea . It set off lovely blue skies then turned grey and windy, its quite chilly out but no rain so far . Husband had the athletics on earlier on and it looked lovely down there pity they couldn't send it right up to us


It's beautiful here this morning after a shower last night, supposed to be 28-29C/81-82F this weekend but showers next week again

You latest little set is really cute, that will sell quickly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No it isn't and yes, in Texas, David melted a few things, you'd think he'd have learned. :sm16:


Lucky you didn't have a fire. I've set the end of the tea towel on fire a couple. Of times, what a stink ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like it in the subdued colours!


Thank you julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I came home about the 4th or 5th July, so it's been a bit more than a month, what should not have taken more than a week, allowing for a day or two for the concrete to set. Yes, it's frustrating.


Wow that is a long time , they should be ashamed of themselves , I would ask them if they could stay and get it finished instead of finishing early . You have put up with the disruption to your household long enough


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Well as much as she's supposed to be your DS's dog, we know she's really yours. :sm04:


We have been watching Tina Turner in concert , I think mishka and I can dance way better than Tina , although mish should watch were she puts her paws ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Ohh, that's adorable!!


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's beautiful here this morning after a shower last night, supposed to be 28-29C/81-82F this weekend but showers next week again
> 
> You latest little set is really cute, that will sell quickly


Thank you hopefully it will sell as well as my last one, that got over 80 views, and 11 people bid , It sold for double what I asked .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Just wish they had had enough timber to go anther foot or two- it is still impossible as it is. No hand rail.


 :sm22:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie - really sad that they haven't finished the ramp as yet. Hope it's done in a couple more days.

Gwen - hope the builders for our house in TN are more like your DH than like those working at Julie's.

Here's the house plan we found that we liked - the Jessica with FROG (family room over garage - bonus room). We'd probably go with the same flooring, countertops, cabinets, etc., but would upgrade the appliances from their standard. We liked the builders and talked to two families who used them - I'll continue to do some more research and do some self-education on construction loans, etc. We'll be talking about what we need to do to get our house ready to sell and then determine a time line. At least making some decisions and moving forward.

http://bishop-construction.com/


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my latest little outfit finished , although I am knitting a hat to go with it


I really like that set! Can you share the bootie pattern, please? One of the ladies in our knitting group was asked to help make booties for her local hospital to give to the newborns next year for their big anniversary year celebration. They are hoping to have 800 pair donated when all is said and done. They would like 200 pair to start off the year. Several of us have made at least one pair, and I posted the picture of the pair I made, the other day. I would love to do a pair like this, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - really sad that they haven't finished the ramp as yet. Hope it's done in a couple more days.
> 
> Gwen - hope the builders for our house in TN are more like your DH than like those working at Julie's.
> 
> ...


Beautiful house. It looks huge!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I really like that set! Can you share the bootie pattern, please? One of the ladies in our knitting group was asked to help make booties for her local hospital to give to the newborns next year for their big anniversary year celebration. They are hoping to have 800 pair donated when all is said and done. They would like 200 pair to start off the year. Several of us have made at least one pair, and I posted the picture of the pair I made, the other day. I would love to do a pair like this, also.


Here is the link Tami and it's a free pattern 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-hug-boots


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - really sad that they haven't finished the ramp as yet. Hope it's done in a couple more days.
> 
> Gwen - hope the builders for our house in TN are more like your DH than like those working at Julie's.
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic Jeanette, so is that exactly were you are going to move to , near the lake ?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Not the quality of work I have seen posted here, but finally, after much frogging, the second pair of knockers finished. Now will take them in to be taken to Huntsman Cancer Center and will start a 3rd pair. I have promised a minimum of 8 pair. Should they not get easier with each one done?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> We have been watching Tina Turner in concert , I think mishka and I can dance way better than Tina , although mish should watch were she puts her paws ????


I would love to see you both :sm24:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for the update on Sam. I hope he continues to gain. Bad news about your Master Card. It's amazing how thieves work. I wonder how they can cancel a gift card.


I think that since everything is computerized, the card number is recorded when they scan it. They were able to bring the transaction up, so hopefully they cancelled it. My thoughts are that they bought it with the intent on selling it for less cash, thus screwing someone else if it was cancelled. So possibly another victim but then, why would someone buy a gift card for less than it's worth. Most people are honest, but that minority who doesn't want to work for anything, pisses me off.

Kathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Not the quality of work I have seen posted here, but finally, after much frogging, the second pair of knockers finished. Now will take them in to be taken to Huntsman Cancer Center and will start a 3rd pair. I have promised a minimum of 8 pair. Should they not get easier with each one done?


They are first class quality Joyce, your knitting is lovely and they are for a very worthy charity , hopefully you will be able to do them in your sleep soon


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - really sad that they haven't finished the ramp as yet. Hope it's done in a couple more days.
> 
> Gwen - hope the builders for our house in TN are more like your DH than like those working at Julie's.
> 
> ...


That looks lovely


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Not the quality of work I have seen posted here, but finally, after much frogging, the second pair of knockers finished. Now will take them in to be taken to Huntsman Cancer Center and will start a 3rd pair. I have promised a minimum of 8 pair. Should they not get easier with each one done?


They are great. It is very worthwhile knitting for. Well done :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love the two color onesie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the link Tami and it's a free pattern
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-hug-boots


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Not the quality of work I have seen posted here, but finally, after much frogging, the second pair of knockers finished. Now will take them in to be taken to Huntsman Cancer Center and will start a 3rd pair. I have promised a minimum of 8 pair. Should they not get easier with each one done?


Nice work!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Just got done make Lithuanian cold beet soup. Now is has to properly chill before enjoying.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes that is pretty much how lots of them are.... :sm17: As long as they work hard the whole rest of the week, I dont have a problem with that. :sm24:


I always heard that I should never buy a car on a Monday or a Friday. On Monday, the workers are getting over a hangover and on Friday, they're anxious to start the weekend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my latest little outfit finished , although I am knitting a hat to go with it


Too cute. Are your customers waiting in line for your outfits?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I finished making the soup this morning bright and early and am processing it now. I'm attaching the recipe, though this makes 6 quarts and gives canning directions, but perhaps some of you might want to try it. I tasted it and it was delicious; even DH like it.


My mouth is watering. I've saved the recipe. I won't be canning it but will make it to eat right away.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I came home about the 4th or 5th July, so it's been a bit more than a month, what should not have taken more than a week, allowing for a day or two for the concrete to set. Yes, it's frustrating.


Are they working other jobs, or is this just the normal way they work, or not work?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - really sad that they haven't finished the ramp as yet. Hope it's done in a couple more days.
> 
> Gwen - hope the builders for our house in TN are more like your DH than like those working at Julie's.
> 
> ...


No wonder you like that house plan. It's beautiful. I'd buy it in a minute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Not the quality of work I have seen posted here, but finally, after much frogging, the second pair of knockers finished. Now will take them in to be taken to Huntsman Cancer Center and will start a 3rd pair. I have promised a minimum of 8 pair. Should they not get easier with each one done?


Good job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I think that since everything is computerized, the card number is recorded when they scan it. They were able to bring the transaction up, so hopefully they cancelled it. My thoughts are that they bought it with the intent on selling it for less cash, thus screwing someone else if it was cancelled. So possibly another victim but then, why would someone buy a gift card for less than it's worth. Most people are honest, but that minority who doesn't want to work for anything, pisses me off.
> 
> Kathy


I hope they're in for a rude awakening then if they try to use it and can't. Both the seller and buyer should suffer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Caught up so off to take Candy for her walk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow that is a long time , they should be ashamed of themselves , I would ask them if they could stay and get it finished instead of finishing early . You have put up with the disruption to your household long enough


Yesterday they had taken off, before I had dawned what they were up to. It is most annoying that Ringo can't get out the back. I am waiting for a bit of daylight to let him out now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - really sad that they haven't finished the ramp as yet. Hope it's done in a couple more days.
> 
> Gwen - hope the builders for our house in TN are more like your DH than like those working at Julie's.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rookie!

Will the move to Tennessee be all year round, or will you come and go?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Not the quality of work I have seen posted here, but finally, after much frogging, the second pair of knockers finished. Now will take them in to be taken to Huntsman Cancer Center and will start a 3rd pair. I have promised a minimum of 8 pair. Should they not get easier with each one done?


It looks like one of those patterns that can be surprisingly tricky, Joyce, to get just so. What are they stuffed with?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Are they working other jobs, or is this just the normal way they work, or not work?


My suspicion is they have multiple jobs.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks like one of those patterns that can be surprisingly tricky, Joyce, to get just so. What are they stuffed with?


The women who have had surgery and who get them stuff them themselves with a polyester soft filling that the LYS provides at the center. This way the woman can customize them to fit her needs. Ted (owner) told me today that we can't keep up with the demand for them just in Utah, so I shall continue knitting. Hopefully, not so much frogging as before. Came home with 2 more skeins of Ultra Pima cotton yarn for them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> The women who have had surgery and who get them stuff them themselves with a polyester soft filling that the LYS provides at the center. This way the woman can customize them to fit her needs. Ted (owner) told me today that we can't keep up with the demand for them just in Utah, so I shall continue knitting. Hopefully, not so much frogging as before. Came home with 2 more skeins of Ultra Pima cotton yarn for them.


This is all very worthy, Joyce- good on you for tackling making so many.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love the two color onesie.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

budasha said:


> I hope they're in for a rude awakening then if they try to use it and can't. Both the seller and buyer should suffer.


There are actually companies who buy unused gift cards for less than face value, and then sell them at a discounted rate - higher than they paid, but less than face value. Might be difficult to determine is legitimate or not, unless a lot of complaints for some reason.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Too cute. Are your customers waiting in line for your outfits?


Thank you Liz . Don't really have regular customers , but have been luckily enough to sell everything I have knitted so far


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I always heard that I should never buy a car on a Monday or a Friday. On Monday, the workers are getting over a hangover and on Friday, they're anxious to start the weekend.


It's not that you shouldn't BUY a car on a Monday or Friday, but that you shouldn't buy one BUILT on either of those days. And, with all the robotics used now days, I wouldn't worry about that much anymore, either. DH retired from the auto industry


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz . Don't really have regular customers , but have been luckily enough to sell everything I have knitted so far


Which is far from surprising, Sonja, what you knit always has something special about it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

My peach endeavor. And a jar of last year's Concord grape juice


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful house. It looks huge!


About 1800 square feet but seems bigger due to the openness of the floor plan.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks fantastic Jeanette, so is that exactly were you are going to move to , near the lake ?


We'll be in Tellico Village, TN on our current lot which is on the 13th hole of the Tanasi Golfcourse.

https://www.google.com/search?q=tanasi+golf+course&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari

There's water all around the village. We won't be on the water, but 2 minutes up the road is a public beach and boat launch.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are first class quality Joyce, your knitting is lovely and they are for a very worthy charity , hopefully you will be able to do them in your sleep soon


I agree and such a special cause.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Just got done make Lithuanian cold beet soup. Now is has to properly chill before enjoying.


That sounds great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Rookie!
> 
> Will the move to Tennessee be all year round, or will you come and go?


We can only afford one place so it would be year around. TN has the 4 seasons, but very temperate. It was gorgeous while we were there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is far from surprising, Sonja, what you knit always has something special about it!


Thank you julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We can only afford one place so it would be year around. TN has the 4 seasons, but very temperate. It was gorgeous while we were there.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Something told me you would know the mess I had first thing this morning. Yucky & sticky!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too. I once thought I would speed up jam making by putting 2 big pots on the stoveat once, what a disaster???? While adding certo to one pot the other boiled all over the stove & cupboard, must have took me 3 hrs to clean up the sticky mess. Needless to say, one pot at a time would have been faster.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is something we need to see a video of!


Swedenme said:


> We have been watching Tina Turner in concert , I think mishka and I can dance way better than Tina , although mish should watch were she puts her paws ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is lovely.


RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - really sad that they haven't finished the ramp as yet. Hope it's done in a couple more days.
> 
> Gwen - hope the builders for our house in TN are more like your DH than like those working at Julie's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> It does sound like you never get any rest. Is Jean Louis coming alone?


Yes, he is alone. His wife is so sweet but quite afraid to fly and doesn't speak any English and I don't speak French. We took Jean Louis out for a lovely breakfast down at the canal and then went for a walk. Laughed a lot and had a great time but he only eats one big meal a day so we have to cancel our reservations for supper. Not quite as much work when the wife doesn't come and when they are working on music downstairs it leaves me free to take my needed nap so this is going better than I thought. He is such a sweet person and we were quite surprised he had a heart problem. He told me us he was running for 2 hrs. in hot weather and had no water with him and to make it worse, he got lost in the woods where he was running so it took him 4 hrs. to find his way out. He is actually lucky he didn't die. He ended up with an irregular heartbeat and had the procedure done where they go in through the leg and up to the heart and I think laser it. Anyway, it seems to have corrected the problem. Other than that he is in fantastic condition.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good for you Joyce. Well done!. Edit: also meant to say it helps seeing what they should look like unstuffed too!


flyty1n said:


> Not the quality of work I have seen posted here, but finally, after much frogging, the second pair of knockers finished. Now will take them in to be taken to Huntsman Cancer Center and will start a 3rd pair. I have promised a minimum of 8 pair. Should they not get easier with each one done?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now you know you must share the recipe! I have pickled beets to begin tomorrow and I know I have more beets than I need and must have this recipe please!


Teddy bear said:


> Just got done make Lithuanian cold beet soup. Now is has to properly chill before enjoying.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice looking goods Tami.


tami_ohio said:


> My peach endeavor. And a jar of last year's Concord grape juice


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now you know you must share the recipe! I have pickled beets to begin tomorrow and I know I have more beets than I need and must have this recipe please!


I would like the recipe also. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is all very worthy, Joyce- good on you for tackling making so many.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, sure hope they get that deck done for you.

Rookie, looks like a lovely place to live. I'm sure those Chicago winters are hard with that wind and although there will be things you will miss, you can always go back to visit when you choose. Retiring to a milder climate is the way to retire in my humble opinion.

My but so many of you are so busy with canning and knitting. What a wonderful, active group. I always stop by to get inspired.

What a thing to have happen with a gift card. I had no idea people could do that!! If only they used their smarts for good things.

Ohio Joy, such a big move. Did you mention how you are doing after that fall? Hope all goes well with the move and you will be happy in your new surroundings.

I was typing along and suddenly with the push of one button a large portion disappeared. I went up to Edit at the top of the screen and hit undo typing and it all appeared again. You have to do it as soon as the error happens but it works. Phew!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We have been watching Tina Turner in concert , I think mishka and I can dance way better than Tina , although mish should watch were she puts her paws ????


Wow, I would love to see those moves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, he is alone. His wife is so sweet but quite afraid to fly and doesn't speak any English and I don't speak French. We took Jean Louis out for a lovely breakfast down at the canal and then went for a walk. Laughed a lot and had a great time but he only eats one big meal a day so we have to cancel our reservations for supper. Not quite as much work when the wife doesn't come and when they are working on music downstairs it leaves me free to take my needed nap so this is going better than I thought. He is such a sweet person and we were quite surprised he had a heart problem. He told me us he was running for 2 hrs. in hot weather and had no water with him and to make it worse, he got lost in the woods where he was running so it took him 4 hrs. to find his way out. He is actually lucky he didn't die. He ended up with an irregular heartbeat and had the procedure done where they go in through the leg and up to the heart and I think laser it. Anyway, it seems to have corrected the problem. Other than that he is in fantastic condition.


I am glad it is working out well for you all!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, loved pic of your golf course. Nice you can have more temperate clime while still enjoying change of seasons.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, so very happy your hostessing is easier than you thought and you get to nap. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, sure hope they get that deck done for you.
> 
> Rookie, looks like a lovely place to live. I'm sure those Chicago winters are hard with that wind and although there will be things you will miss, you can always go back to visit when you choose. Retiring to a milder climate is the way to retire in my humble opinion.
> 
> ...


I am not holding my breath!

Glad you got your typing back!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, great work as always.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is something we need to see a video of!


Definitely! :sm09:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not holding my breath!
> 
> Glad you got your typing back!


Each day I hope this will be the day that the ramp is finished, and, with you, so far we are both very disappointed. Hard for me to understand why they did not calculate the amount of lumbar and deck screws they would need for this endeavor. My back deck was built, taking down the old one, in 2 days. Of course, there was no rain with which to deal and the deck builders did none other thing than build decks, so they were long on experience. Poor Ringo. Bet he will be glad when the deck is up and he can use the back yard again
How are the hands this morning? Hoping that you can maintain the level you currently have and that your doctor appointment will bring you some hope and answers for improvement.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, so very happy your hostessing is easier than you thought and you get to nap. Hugs.


It will be different the last part of his visit when Bill is working and he isn't, but for now :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad it is working out well for you all!


 :sm24: Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Each day I hope this will be the day that the ramp is finished, and, with you, so far we are both very disappointed. Hard for me to understand why they did not calculate the amount of lumbar and deck screws they would need for this endeavor. My back deck was built, taking down the old one, in 2 days. Of course, there was no rain with which to deal and the deck builders did none other thing than build decks, so they were long on experience. Poor Ringo. Bet he will be glad when the deck is up and he can use the back yard again
> How are the hands this morning? Hoping that you can maintain the level you currently have and that your doctor appointment will bring you some hope and answers for improvement.


The company doing the earth removal from next door is here, but not the builders. The ramp is not the end of the story- I still need the path and the new gate.
If anything the left is marginally worse- not so very long to wait now- 6 days, depending on how you calculate it!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The company doing the earth removal from next door is here, but not the builders. The ramp is not the end of the story- I still need the path and the new gate.
> If anything the left is marginally worse- not so very long to wait now- 6 days, depending on how you calculate it!


Not good to hear the left is worse, but thinking the instability is increasing. Glad it is no longer than 6 days, which is still a long time to wait, before you see your doctor. I am hoping the path and gate will come a bit quicker and immediately after finishing the ramp. My goodness, you are surely learning patience in a lot of areas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is something Jean Louis brought for us. You've possibly seen them already but if not:

ARAPROSDOKIANS are figures of speech in which the latter part of a sentence is unexpected. Winston Churchill loved them.

Some examples:

Where there's a will, I want to be in it.

Since light travels fast than sound, some people appear bright until you hear them speak.

If I agreed with you, we'd both be wrong.

War does not determine who is right - only who is left.

Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit. Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad.

They begin the evening news with good Evening, then proceed to tell you why it isn't.

In filling in an application, where it says, In case of emergency, notify: I put DOCTOR.

I didn't say it was your fault, I said I was blaming you.

Behind every successful man is his woman. Behind the fall of a successful man is usually another woman.

A clear conscience is the sign of a bad memory.

I used to be indecisive. Now I'm not so sure.

Change is inevitable, except from a vending machine.

I'm supposed to respect my elders but it's getting harder and harder for me to find one now.

I'm not arguing with you, I'm explaining why you are wrong.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Not the quality of work I have seen posted here, but finally, after much frogging, the second pair of knockers finished. Now will take them in to be taken to Huntsman Cancer Center and will start a 3rd pair. I have promised a minimum of 8 pair. Should they not get easier with each one done?


Beautifully done in my opinion and the yarn looks so soft. So nice of you to do this and being a nurse you realize the importance.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz . Don't really have regular customers , but have been luckily enough to sell everything I have knitted so far


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> My peach endeavor. And a jar of last year's Concord grape juice


They look delicious :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks like one of those patterns that can be surprisingly tricky, Joyce, to get just so. What are they stuffed with?


I know when I made some, it took me a while to find the rhythm of it--yours look good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have started the new Tea Party, just under the wire, as Sam would put it, please join me here!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-487823-1.html#11202564


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> My peach endeavor. And a jar of last year's Concord grape juice


They look lovely Tami, I've been getting some lovely doughnut peaches very sweet , juicy and very reasonable priced , but the last lot I got were awful very dry and started to go off straight away


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is something we need to see a video of!


Husband thinks we are crazy especially when we start to sing ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> About 1800 square feet but seems bigger due to the openness of the floor plan.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sonja, great work as always.


Thank you Mary


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice looking goods Tami.


Thank you. I did 6 quarts of green grape juice this afternoon. I'll try to remember to take a photo of that tomorrow might do more tomorrow, as I have more grapes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is something Jean Louis brought for us. You've possibly seen them already but if not:
> 
> ARAPROSDOKIANS are figures of speech in which the latter part of a sentence is unexpected. Winston Churchill loved them.
> 
> ...


I hadn't heard them before. I enjoyed them though
:sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is something Jean Louis brought for us. You've possibly seen them already but if not:
> 
> ARAPROSDOKIANS are figures of speech in which the latter part of a sentence is unexpected. Winston Churchill loved them.
> 
> ...


We really enjoyed those!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> They look delicious :sm24:


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is something Jean Louis brought for us. You've possibly seen them already but if not:
> 
> ARAPROSDOKIANS are figures of speech in which the latter part of a sentence is unexpected. Winston Churchill loved them.
> 
> ...


Cannot pronounce what they are but they are funny


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have been watching Tina Turner in concert , I think mishka and I can dance way better than Tina , although mish should watch were she puts her paws ????


I just hope I can move that well when I'm so old????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you hopefully it will sell as well as my last one, that got over 80 views, and 11 people bid , It sold for double what I asked .


????????where do you sell them?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, loved pic of your golf course. Nice you can have more temperate clime while still enjoying change of seasons.


Neither if us plays golf, but we figured an investment in a golf lot would be good. So many thought the same thing. We can't get our money out of the lot by itself, so either have to build a spec home and sell it (we'd make a small profit) or build fir ourselves. We've chosen the latter. We love the area!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Not the quality of work I have seen posted here, but finally, after much frogging, the second pair of knockers finished. Now will take them in to be taken to Huntsman Cancer Center and will start a 3rd pair. I have promised a minimum of 8 pair. Should they not get easier with each one done?


Good job, I'm sure they will be appreciated. I'm sure they will get quicker & easier


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm24:


Oyr current house is anout 2200 sq ft on three levels. We'd gain a full bathroom and lose a family room with the new design.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now you know you must share the recipe! I have pickled beets to begin tomorrow and I know I have more beets than I need and must have this recipe please!


I finally remembered to get the bean soup recipe for you. It's a little vague but that's how I roll????????

I make Dukobour borscht that we really like too, it's lots of work but makes a really big batch

http://www.thelifenostalgic.com/how-to-make-delicious-doukhobor-borscht/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I hadn't heard them before. I enjoyed them though
> :sm24:


Me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Neither if us plays golf, but we figured an investment in a golf lot would be good. So many thought the same thing. We can't get our money out of the lot by itself, so either have to build a spec home and sell it (we'd make a small profit) or build fir ourselves. We've chosen the latter. We love the area!!


Looks like it will be a great house


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> I always heard that I should never buy a car on a Monday or a Friday. On Monday, the workers are getting over a hangover and on Friday, they're anxious to start the weekend.


I should have said that were "built" on those days.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's not that you shouldn't BUY a car on a Monday or Friday, but that you shouldn't buy one BUILT on either of those days. And, with all the robotics used now days, I wouldn't worry about that much anymore, either. DH retired from the auto industry


Yes, I just corrected myself on that. I also retired from there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, he is alone. His wife is so sweet but quite afraid to fly and doesn't speak any English and I don't speak French. We took Jean Louis out for a lovely breakfast down at the canal and then went for a walk. Laughed a lot and had a great time but he only eats one big meal a day so we have to cancel our reservations for supper. Not quite as much work when the wife doesn't come and when they are working on music downstairs it leaves me free to take my needed nap so this is going better than I thought. He is such a sweet person and we were quite surprised he had a heart problem. He told me us he was running for 2 hrs. in hot weather and had no water with him and to make it worse, he got lost in the woods where he was running so it took him 4 hrs. to find his way out. He is actually lucky he didn't die. He ended up with an irregular heartbeat and had the procedure done where they go in through the leg and up to the heart and I think laser it. Anyway, it seems to have corrected the problem. Other than that he is in fantastic condition.


He sounds like a nice man. At least, you'll have some "me" time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is something Jean Louis brought for us. You've possibly seen them already but if not:
> 
> ARAPROSDOKIANS are figures of speech in which the latter part of a sentence is unexpected. Winston Churchill loved them.
> 
> ...


Good ones!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can you stay in your current place until then?


Yes, we could stay here forever, God willing, if we wanted to *and* we could afford to pay for the utilities to operate the place. Susan does own the entire corner of the intersections of 3 major streets. We are just a few blocks east and north of the city's center.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - really sad that they haven't finished the ramp as yet. Hope it's done in a couple more days.
> 
> Gwen - hope the builders for our house in TN are more like your DH than like those working at Julie's.
> 
> ...


That looks really nice- nice and roomy by the looks of it (or is some of that clever photography?).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Not the quality of work I have seen posted here, but finally, after much frogging, the second pair of knockers finished. Now will take them in to be taken to Huntsman Cancer Center and will start a 3rd pair. I have promised a minimum of 8 pair. Should they  not get easier with each one done?


They look fine- will look more suitable once stuffed (do they do that for you?). Yes they will get easier- but you will also still do silly things even on the 8th one. Despite all the identical socks I have made over the years I still need to frog them at times. And these knockers have more shaping etc to get wrong.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> I always heard that I should never buy a car on a Monday or a Friday. On Monday, the workers are getting over a hangover and on Friday, they're anxious to start the weekend.


Liz, it's not the day you buy the car but the day it rolled off the assembly line at the manufacturer's that applies to your explanation.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ohio Joy, such a big move. Did you mention how you are doing after that fall? Hope all goes well with the move and you will be happy in your new surroundings.


Yes, it will be a big and involved move and not just my kitchen, pantry and storage areas but also all the needed stuff for seating, tables, food service, bathrooms for public and kitchen staff, cleaning supplies and equipment, etc. We are hoping that a deal can be made on much of the kitchen equipment, commercial refrigerator, range/ovens, etc. can also be worked out. The seller had bought out the kitchen and dining rooms fixtures and furniture from a major restaurant which closed a few months ago. We are praying for him to donate much of the stuff and take the whole list of items as a tax write-off. Wouldn't that be a generous thing to do for us!! Wow! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

As for the lingering discomforts from the fall I took 2 weeks ago, I am recovering but am still dealing with bruises which showed up over a week after the fall and some swelling in feet and ankles. I am assuming that the bruising was very deep, but the swelling is decreasing rapidly now. I still have a firm knot on my chin which may have been the point of first contact on my face. Probably what kept me from breaking my nose or any teeth. There points of contact just below my knees are still very tender on my right leg but not so much on the left one. Surprisingly, the discomfort (much like a pulled muscle but likely a deep bruise) under my right breast returned after a day or two of not being noticeable at all. It feels like a pulled muscle and shows up after a very busy morning in the kitchen at Elm. It is not apparent this evening at all. Sometimes at the end of my day at Elm, my left lower leg is swollen so that a major varicosity in the side of my calf is not visible at all. If I rest with my legs elevated or after I get up in the AM, the swelling is greatly reduced and the vein is quite visible.

Before any of you get too nervous for me, I have an upcoming appointment with my GP in a few weeks and will share all of this with her. Thanks to all of you for your concerns for me and the pending events and activities at Elm.

By the way, Tim has finished his first week of day-rehab and will now be scheduled for 3 late days (home about 6:30 PM) and 2 early morning days (leave home about 7:15 AM and home by about 3 PM) so that Susan can make it to work by 4:30 PM. She has part-time job supervising non-custodial parent visitation time for Children's Services in our county. She says that it is far easier than supervising a manufacturing production line or directing a foundry for the production of metal parts. LOLOL :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

Ohio Joy


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Holy cow, if you dress in yellow and black with those on, you could be a bee for halloween. :sm23:


Ha, ha, love the idea!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, when' they know Julie is pretty much housebound they should be getting the darn thing done. I think ?Nasir needs to put his boot in their butt


Absolutely!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> This is my latest little outfit finished , although I am knitting a hat to go with it


Another little cutie. Are you selling these or?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> You need a few of us around. I would give them my "listen to me young man" speech :sm24:


Exactly! I'll be there too and give them a lecture, all of my 5ft 2", lol! But I will see if I can still walk in a pair of 3" high heels then I'll be 5ft 5", little old granny, lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Absolutely!


Nasir was out again today, and was not impressed when I mentioned the time they had packed up. I also pointed out that I really need the new path and gate- with luck, maybe next week.

However most of the accumulated rubbish around has gone on the earthmoving truck. I notice someone has been out with a blue spray paint, marking where the Granny Flat will be built, to the back of mine


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> That looks really nice- nice and roomy by the looks of it (or is some of that clever photography?).


A little of both. Plenty of usable space for us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Exactly! I'll be there too and give them a lecture, all of my 5ft 2", lol! But I will see if I can still walk in a pair of 3" high heels then I'll be 5ft 5", little old granny, lol!


The moral support would be so welcome.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I finished making the soup this morning bright and early and am processing it now. I'm attaching the recipe, though this makes 6 quarts and gives canning directions, but perhaps some of you might want to try it. I tasted it and it was delicious; even DH like it.


Oh! This sounds delicious, I've downloaded the recipe and hopefully can make in a smaller quantity.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - really sad that they haven't finished the ramp as yet. Hope it's done in a couple more days.
> 
> Gwen - hope the builders for our house in TN are more like your DH than like those working at Julie's.
> 
> ...


Beautiful, good Luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is all very worthy, Joyce- good on you for tackling making so many.


Ditto from me ! :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

I really like the toe seam in this sock in this sock. Can you share the pattern please? Thanks in advance!


----------

